# **NEW** Nitecore TM26



## lautamas

Something like 4000lm?


----------



## Hallgeir

B-) ok

Tapatalk


----------



## skeeterbait

Found a site listing it for preorder at 299,00 €. They have it listed as 3600 lumens but they don't have a picture of it posted.


----------



## kj2

Oehh!! new stuff  like it. Like the look of it too, hope more info will come quick.


----------



## GordoJones88

Creepy.


----------



## Beckler

Two buttons and a display...I'm liking this so far!


----------



## RCTPAVUK

I truly hope they use xm-l2...
But taking into consideration that lights are going through a long process of engineering, there is a good chance of having xm-l LEDs...
Also hope that they have a current and temperature controlled brightness level step-down not only from turbo to high, but for all modes...
Go go Nitecore...


----------



## don.gwapo

3,600 lumens, I like it. 

I wish they bring the TM20 to life.


----------



## Badbeams3

I...I...I don`t think I like the looks of it. The readout sounds good though...I just don`t care for the four separate led arrangement...


----------



## sbbsga

So this is the TM26, I thought it would be a thrower. 

Anyway, I hope that all the LED's are on at the same time in the lower modes for even burn times and not cycled a la Niteye.


----------



## GordoJones88

RCTPAVUK said:


> I truly hope they use xm-l2...
> But taking into consideration that lights are going through a long process of engineering, there is a good chance of having xm-l LEDs...



XM-L2 T6 is essentially the same as an XM-L U3.

XM-L2 T6 ~ XM-L U3

They are both only one bin higher than the XM-L U2. They will yield on average about 5-7% more brightness than the U2. Of course, the XM-L2 U2 is on average about 5-7% brighter than the XM-L2 T6. 

New lights, but especially circuits and drivers that are specifically designed for the XM-L2 U2 should get some pretty good results. However, at 1000+ lumens per emitter, even with 95% efficiency, it's gonna eat through 3400mAh 18650s really fast and get really hot really fast. Physics.


----------



## GordoJones88

Badbeams3 said:


> I...I...I don`t think I like the looks of it.



I think this fugly 4 headed arrangement is to dissipate as much heat as possible through individual fins associated with each LED on the light. It will extend Turbo runtimes if there is a thermally controlled stepdown.


----------



## Badbeams3

GordoJones88 said:


> I think this fugly 4 headed arrangement is to dissipate as much heat as possible through individual fins associated with each LED on the light. It will extend Turbo runtimes if there is a thermally controlled stepdown.



Yea, it might have great performance...just based on looks it would not be at the top of my list...


----------



## skeeterbait

Yeah, I was looking for a true thrower to be released in the TM line also, especially considering the TM20 they apparently abandoned. This appears to be another light in the series holding to the "lets light up the whole mountain" pitch they are using. That is fine but the addition of a fourth emitter is likely to hurt runtime compared to the TM11 and TM15. I am still hoping for a single lens, single emitter, large reflector, true thrower on the TM platform.


----------



## druidmars

lautamas said:


> Something like 4000lm?



Where did you find this? Or is it your own conceptualization of what the next TM could be?



skeeterbait said:


> Found a site listing it for preorder at 299,00 €. They have it listed as 3600 lumens but they don't have a picture of it posted.



Also it looks like it will be on the pricey side (as expected)...


----------



## xed888

TM26 has been confirmed by a German dealer: http://www.wikilight.de/bericht-279.html


----------



## eusty

Horrible looking light  Not on my wish list....


----------



## Eye of Unk

Looks like a Chinese lower multi stage rocket engine. Fugly.


----------



## Matjazz

"Tiny monster" is not so tiny


----------



## xed888

http://www.selected-lights.de/nitec...e/a-1403/?plentyID=8ootcj3qvddl00d3p0ekrn9g94

TM26 has an OLED with temperature display! Look closely at the OLED display. it says 23C LOL


----------



## Beckler

OLED display, excellent. If only 5 levels, then not so much  It needs to be programmable.


----------



## CouldUseALight

I have not decided on these goggle-eyed multi-bezel jobs. :thinking:

Is this good engineering, or welding together the best parts people happened to have on the shelf? 

More to the point...do I really care? Look! A new bright light! :kiss:


----------



## ghodan

Hi Guys,

Its on the official Nitecore page now:
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=75


----------



## CaptainBrock

Bizarre. I could just get four Chinese cheapos and duck-tape them together!


----------



## itguy07

Not sure that I like it. I do like the display as it takes a lot of the guesswork out of runtime and voltages and such (and is instantly available). But the head just looks too - weird. And this is coming from a TK45 owner.


----------



## dc38

itguy07 said:


> Not sure that I like it. I do like the display as it takes a lot of the guesswork out of runtime and voltages and such (and is instantly available). But the head just looks too - weird. And this is coming from a TK45 owner.


this light should be named mjolnir


----------



## rc51mike

I'm kind of new at this but I tend to place an emphasis on esthetics and design. It catches my eye first and if the numbers look reasonable, I'll want to buy it (not that I own many.) This one, like others of its ilk, looks like someone duct taped four flashlights together. Then a flashlight company said, "what if we could save money by eliminating the duct tape?" but neglected to look at the overall design. But, that's just me.


----------



## Beckler

I like this one a lot. I'd been thinking lights should have a small display on them as it would simply make a lot of sense. Not having a battery indicator, on any light, is actually quite stupid when you think about it. This one looks very nice. Having the light be programmable however would be a *perfect* use of the display also. But it's not. The 3-95 lumen jump on the low levels is, well, stupid also. It acknowledges that low levels are useful but levels in between those are the most useful for closer work in full darkness. 

I like how almost everyone here is commenting on how they think it doesn't look good. I happen to disagree, but even so, why are the looks of a flashlight some big important factor? I guess when its only uses are shining it onto a white wall once per month between extended duty as a book end, that makes sense...


----------



## skeeterbait

I have the TM15. Compared to the TM15 and using their own figures, we're looking at a 43% increase in lumens, 33% increase in candella, but only 14% increase in throw and a loss of 33% runtime in turbo. It's modest increase in throw is due to shear brute force and I expect it to be floodier than the TM15. That may be what some need but I am in the market for a great thrower. Not worth it for me. Still hoping for a Tiny Monster throw monster.


----------



## Matjazz

It does look a bit unconventional but I kind of like it.
Still I'd prefer a TM10 - a shorter TM11 with uni-body design


----------



## Badbeams3

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=75

WOW! Welcome to the future!

But still say ugly...


----------



## thijsco19

Looks very nive that display, nice feature.
1000h runtime on low (!). That's 41 days.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/nite...rums&utm_campaign=2013_1_31_BLADE_FORUMS_TM26


----------



## 276

At first i was not interested in this light but, i just noticed it does one thing i have wanted in a light and that's the digital display showing the runtime.


----------



## twl

Very impressive in terms of high tech!
I think it's the highest-tech light that I've ever seen.


----------



## Badbeams3

276 said:


> At first i was not interested in this light but, i just noticed it does one thing i have wanted in a light and that's the digital display showing the runtime.



Yep...same here...great info display...


----------



## don.gwapo

High tech, high power, fits in the palm of your hands, I really love it but a price tag close to $400 only a few can afford this light.


----------



## Badbeams3

I hope they carry this display down to their smaller lights in the future...


----------



## WadeF

Couldn't you duct tape 4 EA4's together and have more throw for almost half the price?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

WadeF said:


> Couldn't you duct tape 4 EA4's together and have more throw for almost half the price?



LoLz

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-90-light-and-not-a-duct-taped-together-XML-D


----------



## Brera

I like it, and I'll buy it without hesitation. A flashlight is not about lumens, lux, throw, runtime, practicality, etc. anymore. It's about engineering and innovation and arts (damn I love the OLED screen display). I don't need it, but I want it. For this kind of purchase along with other fine products, you use your heart not your brain. This reminds me of Cuore Sportivo


----------



## Verndog

Didn't happen to notice, but does this have the strobe modes, or does it just throw a net out to capture the bad guy? :twothumbs


----------



## GordoJones88

I really like the display a lot.


----------



## Jeff E.

That thing is just cool. Period!


----------



## sbbsga

The manual. 

http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Files/download/1-1_TM26_UM_EN.pdf


----------



## Badbeams3

GordoJones88 said:


> I really like the display a lot.



"ERROR" I`m sorry Dave, I can`t let you do that.


----------



## Badbeams3

"3. When using Nitecore’s NBP52 high-performance battery pack, the
actual runtime will be twice the figure displayed on the OLED panel."

Wonder what this "pack" is...


----------



## sbbsga

Badbeams3 said:


> "3. When using Nitecore’s NBP52 high-performance battery pack, the
> actual runtime will be twice the figure displayed on the OLED panel."
> 
> Wonder what this "pack" is...



Twice the runtime too.


----------



## MattSPL

I wonder does it have a detachable handle? I can't imagine prolonged usage is very comfortable with a light of this size/weight :shrug:


----------



## StarHalo

The display is a trip, but the whole package costs as much as an iPad, which also has a nice display.. I'm wondering how much a 1xAA would cost with a similar OLED..


----------



## BullsEyeLantern

I actually quite like it. Not the handsomest light I've seen, but i love the display and the flood potential.


----------



## IMSabbel

That kind of display is the future. 

I mean, why guessing or blink-codes if you can just print temperature and exact battery voltage? Not to mention that remaining runtime is cool, and 1000h at 3 lumen means that they have a really really efficient circuit with not much leaking waste at low drive.


Seeing that I almost payed as much for my first generation TM-11, I AM tempted...


----------



## SeamusORiley

IMSabbel said:


> That kind of display is the future.
> 
> I mean, why guessing or blink-codes if you can just print temperature and exact battery voltage? Not to mention that remaining runtime is cool, and 1000h at 3 lumen means that they have a really really efficient circuit with not much leaking waste at low drive.
> 
> Seeing that I almost payed as much for my first generation TM-11, I AM tempted...






Here it is for $330: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...y-Monster-4-x-Cree-XML-U2-3500/747381878.html


----------



## Beckler

IMSabbel said:


> That kind of display is the future.
> 
> I mean, why guessing or blink-codes if you can just print temperature and exact battery voltage?



I agree completely. I just don't understand what's taking so long. I mean this isn't exactly some huge engineering challenge--could've been done 30 years ago. Instead we're struggling with blinks for batt. level, single buttons, half presses, double click, triple twisting..wtf.


----------



## shelm

jay_rush said:


> Nitecore just came out with a new light, the TM26 quad LED light. the reflectors on that thing look VERY shallow. i own a TM11 and remember how amazed i was (like everyone else) when i first fired it up. but after about 4 days i realized... wow this thing sucks... i had tactical single LED lights with better throw i would rather carry around (i know the TM11 wasnt built for throw, which is the problem). i started thinking what the hell was the point of a multi LED light with crap throw? i mean u could have a single xml pointed at something not to far away in the dark and it kinda hurts your eyes to look at it. so why put another emitter throwing the same short distance right next to it?! it strains your eyes twice as much when looking at something. let alone 3 or even 5+ emitters next to each other all sucking at throw. U can even see stuff LESS clearly with 3+ emitters  than if u just had one. i bought a fenix tk75 which is AMAZING im still amazed by that light today as i was the first day i got it. THAT is how a multi emitter is supposed to be  . i just dont know why these crazy shallow multi emitter lights keep getting made. IMO they are horrible, they do the same job as some good single led lights out there, they waste a crazy amount of battery, and they weigh a ton. if u want an ULTIMATE flood light y dont they make a multi reflector light with one reflector facing forward and and 2 on each side angled slightly facing to the left and right of it or something. why would u want them all the same way when they arnt doing anything for each other, only actually making things harder to see? "caugh niteye...and..everybody else" ...rant rant rant~! "they took-er JOBS!!"




i heard rumors that the TM30 will have deeper reflectors:
TM11 (shallow triple) -> TM15 (deeper triple)
TM20 (single LED, cancelled)
TM26 (shallow quad) -> TM30 (deeper quad)


----------



## IMSabbel

shelm said:


> i heard rumors that the TM30 will have deeper reflectors:
> TM11 (shallow triple) -> TM15 (deeper triple)
> TM20 (single LED, cancelled)
> TM26 (shallow quad) -> TM30 (deeper quad)


Interesting. Did not realize that the TM20 was DOA. 

Well, I, for my part, like the floody beam of the TM11. Thats why I decided to skip the TM15.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I also agree that the technology of battery level displays is nothing new or startling; just to flashlights.


----------



## Badbeams3

Going gear has them up for pre-order at $390...minus your 10% discount...$350. Still to rich for my poor skinny wallet. What I would like to see is this display in the P25 or EC25. That would cause my wallet open up and drop the few dollars still in it.


----------



## SeamusORiley

What is the 10% code for going gear?


----------



## Badbeams3

SeamusORiley said:


> I would like to know if the Approximate Time Remaining on the batteries is a well functioning feature. I have the feature in my car and have found it to be accurate, based upon approximate miles per hour traveled. If it is close to accurate, it is something I would very much appreciate. There is a lot to like about both the TM 11 and TM 15, as well.
> 
> With new releases, I generally like to pause, wait to hear about reviews and any 'bugs' early on.
> The Fenix RC 40 has a big head that is not as appealing to me.
> What is the 10% code for going gear?



Think it is  *ggcpf10 

*
But you probably should call them first, to make sure that it has not changed.


----------



## amham

Ugly Monster!


----------



## SeamusORiley

Badbeams3 said:


> Think it is  *ggcpf10
> 
> *
> But you probably should call them first, to make sure that it has not changed.



Thank you.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

We all know that the lower current gives better lum\w ratio. So, having 4 LEDs is better than having 3 for longer operation.
Lets compare TM 26 and TM 15 at med brightness levels.
TM 26 - 540 Lm - *8h15m* (5h45m) \ 4 LED \ 135 lm\led
TM 15 - 570 Lm - *8h20m* (6h20m) \ 3 LED \ 190 lm\led
So why is having better LpW ratio, lower output level and the same set of batteries showing worse results? I guess this light requires a screen On\Off or a dim mode.

And I'd like to get a list of what a person can do with 3 lum output level... 8 lum is more or less agreeable...


----------



## StarHalo

RCTPAVUK said:


> And I'd like to get a list of what a person can do with 3 lum output level... 8 lum is more or less agreeable...



~2 lumens ceiling bounced is about right for any non-detail oriented task when it's just you, and is in fact too bright on fully dark adapted eyes, or in areas where you don't want to disturb others.


----------



## Cerealand

StarHalo said:


> ~2 lumens ceiling bounced is about right for any non-detail oriented task when it's just you, and is in fact too bright on fully dark adapted eyes, or in areas where you don't want to disturb others.



Ever tried to use 3 lumen light when you wake up in the middle of the night? It's just too bright. My .8 lumen HDS is bright enough to see the entire room.


----------



## druidmars

Cerealand said:


> Ever tried to use 3 lumen light when you wake up in the middle of the night? It's just too bright. My .8 lumen HDS is bright enough to see the entire room.



Indeed. I feel the same. But who would use such a beast for night vision when you wake up in the middle of the night? Not me... The HDS is perfect for that task.


----------



## herosemblem

Hopefully without turning this into an unrelated convo deserving its own thread, is this whole "I like sub-lumen output for walking around in my house at night" thing and *older person* thing? I have lights suited for this task, but not once have I ever gotten up in the middle of the night. Perhaps I haven't developed the necessary medical problems that come with advanced age... 

In any case, this light is not one id buy right off the bat, but it is one id consider buying if im blown away after watching and reading reviews. :thumbup: I have no concept of 3.5k lumens and am looking forward to the reviews.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I get up in the middle of the night, not only to use the bathroom, but to check on the kids, or take the puppy outside...its been a regular practice now for some years. Also during the winter, I have to continue to put layers of water on our backyard ice rink. (layering it repeatedly means that when the rare, 48 degree rain hits, the rink survives)

Last week, I got up with the new EC 25 on low, 60 lumens, to guide me downstairs and out the door. This was perfect. When I got dressed and went outside to use the water, putting it up to high was perfect for the task. 

I am fascinated by the TM 26, even though I just purchased the TM 15. I love the displays, which may end up being on more and more flashlights, depending upon the popularity. As others have said, this is not earth shattering new technology, and it makes me wonder why, with all the battery levels on smart phones, it has taken this long to get a flashlight company to do it. 

The price is high, though, but it looks like a real nice light. 

Anyone know when it will be available for purchase?


----------



## herosemblem

Thank you for the additional examples of low-lumen situations, SeamusORiley.


----------



## SeamusORiley

herosemblem said:


> Thank you for the additional examples of low-lumen situations, SeamusORiley.



Last night I had the TM next to my bed (my wife had the EC 25!) and in making one more trip downstairs before sleep, I used it on low and this was in a dark house. It was fine and not too bright. Just to make sure I don't get it in my wife's eyes I ordered the Thrunite diffuser cap. 

Are you considering the TM 26?


----------



## Beckler

One point about the low levels is that not everyone is carrying an arsenal of flashlights ready to choose from on all occasions. "One moment, let me get out my medium-long throw 2-12 Lm range short duration light for this lighting situation". Yes, although 90% of CPF readers do exactly that, it's not everyone.  And so the more versatile one light is, the better. Adding proper multi-level capability might negligibly affect duration and price, but on a 3500 Lm light, omitting it affects versatility to an absurd degree IMO.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Beckler said:


> One point about the low levels is that not everyone is carrying an arsenal of flashlights ready to choose from on all occasions. "One moment, let me get out my medium-long throw 2-12 Lm range short duration light for this lighting situation". Yes, although 90% of CPF readers do exactly that, it's not everyone.  And so the more versatile one light is, the better. Adding proper multi-level capability might negligibly affect duration and price, but on a 3500 Lm light, omitting it affects versatility to an absurd degree IMO.



I agree. 

I like that the TM 15 can go from very low, around the house, to very high outdoors. I think this is heightened with the filter/diffuser. It has 2400+ lumens in the woods for me, and down to 60 lumens which, with a diffuser cap, is fine to read a book in bed by. The low level is soft and doesn't disturb my wife when sleeping. 

I don't have a job that requires a flashlight, I just got hooked on them when I was a kid. I love the idea of an "all in one" flashlight. 

Having said that, I have ordered another Skyray King for just outdoors, and will leave it near the door so that my son can grab it for his hockey. I am less concerned about him dropping a $39 model in the snow than I am him using the Nitecore!


----------



## herosemblem

Yes, Seamus, I am _considering_ the TM26, but most likely won't be able to justify the purchase because of its price tag. This isn't to say that I won't still salivate over the output . 
My job involves searching fields using quick (and often) bursts of large-lumen light, and for that I've been using the PD32ue and my EA4W. 
I haven't gotten into the "heavy hitter" market just yet, and have been contemplating the black Skyray King neutral for $48, plus 4 panasonic cells for an additional $35ish.
Then the TM26 comes along... but like I said, it's out of my reach for now.


----------



## IMSabbel

RCTPAVUK said:


> We all know that the lower current gives better lum\w ratio. So, having 4 LEDs is better than having 3 for longer operation.
> Lets compare TM 26 and TM 15 at med brightness levels.
> TM 26 - 540 Lm - *8h15m* (5h45m) \ 4 LED \ 135 lm\led
> TM 15 - 570 Lm - *8h20m* (6h20m) \ 3 LED \ 190 lm\led
> So why is having better LpW ratio, lower output level and the same set of batteries showing worse results? I guess this light requires a screen On\Off or a dim mode.
> 
> And I'd like to get a list of what a person can do with 3 lum output level... 8 lum is more or less agreeable...



I think you get at least some loss with the TM26 due to its 4-barrel design. Look how deep the stainless steel bezels are - the are shadowing quite a bit of the spill.


----------



## SeamusORiley

herosemblem said:


> Yes, Seamus, I am _considering_ the TM26, but most likely won't be able to justify the purchase because of its price tag. This isn't to say that I won't still salivate over the output .
> My job involves searching fields using quick (and often) bursts of large-lumen light, and for that I've been using the PD32ue and my EA4W.
> I haven't gotten into the "heavy hitter" market just yet, and have been contemplating the black Skyray King neutral for $48, plus 4 panasonic cells for an additional $35ish.
> Then the TM26 comes along... but like I said, it's out of my reach for now.



The pd32ue is really nice. I have the cobra nitecore which is similar and can't justify the TM 26 either, but...

it looks like a lot of fun! 

It will be interesting to read the first reviews on it.


----------



## itguy07

RCTPAVUK said:


> We all know that the lower current gives better lum\w ratio. So, having 4 LEDs is better than having 3 for longer operation.
> Lets compare TM 26 and TM 15 at med brightness levels.
> TM 26 - 540 Lm - *8h15m* (5h45m) \ 4 LED \ 135 lm\led
> TM 15 - 570 Lm - *8h20m* (6h20m) \ 3 LED \ 190 lm\led
> So why is having better LpW ratio, lower output level and the same set of batteries showing worse results? I guess this light requires a screen On\Off or a dim mode.



It takes power to drive that 4th LED. And with that extra power comes with loss.

Think of it like a car. You can get the 4 cyl. Model or a v6. Generally speaking the 4 will get better gas mileage as it has less loss. But if you work it hard, it can get worse gas mileage than the v6. Same thing here.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I got an email from Nitecore that the TM 26 is leaving them this week and arriving for sale next week in the US. No quote on price.


----------



## markr6

A little off topic, but I have to ask after seeing that display. Why do so many English-written products/manuals/etc. from China have a very old-looking, "non-techy" style font? Maybe it's because I do a good deal of graphic design but I would be surprised if noone else wondered this same thing. I understand the two languages are nothing alike, but still.

As for the light, well, all I can say is we're well beyond flashlights now. This thing is insane! For a flashlight it looks more fragile than a carton of eggs!


----------



## IMSabbel

Why? It looks pretty robust too me. Both the stainless steel cover as well as the produding aluminium fins protect the display quite well, and hte lenses are deeply hidden in the head and protected by sturdy SS bezels. 

That aside, I found it quite hard to get a good grasp on how big the light it, as it looks a lot bigger than the TM11. But according to the catalogue, while it IS bigger than the TM11, it is smaller and lighter than the TM16. Hm.


----------



## SeamusORiley

IMSabbel said:


> Why? It looks pretty robust too me. Both the stainless steel cover as well as the produding aluminium fins protect the display quite well, and hte lenses are deeply hidden in the head and protected by sturdy SS bezels.
> 
> That aside, I found it quite hard to get a good grasp on how big the light it, as it looks a lot bigger than the TM11. But according to the catalogue, while it IS bigger than the TM11, it is smaller and lighter than the TM16. Hm.



Although there is no diffuser to fit over it for added protection, you make a good point about the lenses being set deeper within. This should help protect them.


----------



## SeamusORiley

One store has February 23 for release date.
Another has February 10. (Longhorn Tactical) 

Either way, it should be soon. 

On another forum, someone is offering to sell it for $250 plus actual shipping costs, if he gets 10 customers. The last I checked it, he had only 2 post actual interest. 

$260 would be quite a price and rival the TM 15. Most other stores have it discounted off the $399 price tag but nothing this low. 

Longhorn Tactical has a 10% discount ongoing, but they add in the Nitecore batteries, 2600.


----------



## SeamusORiley

of interest?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ9Xbfa6VnA


----------



## GordoJones88

It's not that big.


----------



## SeamusORiley

It looks awesome to me! 

High lumens, low lumens, as well as the display...it might take some getting use to of the shape, but it seems like Nitecore may be an act for other producers to follow. 

anyone else think that companies will follow suit and use displays, especially battery strength and charging?


----------



## Badbeams3

SeamusORiley said:


> It looks awesome to me!
> 
> High lumens, low lumens, as well as the display...it might take some getting use to of the shape, but it seems like Nitecore may be an act for other producers to follow.
> 
> anyone else think that companies will follow suit and use displays, especially battery strength and charging?



Yep, for sure. They will become more and more common.


----------



## Fugu75

Price in Finland 449 e --> 608 $, batteries NOT included. I have TK75 so it´s easy to pass this one. About 700 bucks with batteries... Why Nitecore?


----------



## SeamusORiley

There's been a variety of prices online. I wonder if they will begin to become more homogenized as buying pressure hits. 

The TK 75 is a nice light, though I wonder if people are waiting for the RC40 or the TM 26, reasonably priced. 

Both RC 40 and TM 26 go beyond 3000 lumens.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Its now selling on Ebay (Edison, of whom I had a positive experience) for $390 but best offer. 

Longhorn Tactical's deal is $350, but this includes four Nitecore batteries and shipping. I don't understand the $700 price tag, especially since it is $330 in China and you can order online. 

http://www.longhorntactical.com/NiteCore_TM26_Tiny_Monster_3500_Lumens_p/fl-nite-tm26.htm

I think they ship out from the US stores tomorrow (Monday, Feb 11) so we should have them by Thursday. Then the reviews begin.


----------



## xed888

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgxUlC4oQFs


----------



## CouldUseALight

GordoJones88 said:


> It's not that big.



WHOA!  Sasquatch is sneaking up on that guy, almost has him! *RUN NITECORE MAN USE TURBO MODE*


----------



## Verndog

CouldUseALight said:


> WHOA!  Sasquatch is sneaking up on that guy, almost has him! *RUN NITECORE MAN USE TURBO MODE*



That guy has ZERO chance against a Sasquatch wearing a sweater like that.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Verndog said:


> That guy has ZERO chance against a Sasquatch wearing a sweater like that.






There are a few more sellers on ebay selling it for $390 or best offer. I don't know what best offers have been accepted...


----------



## Badbeams3

Here is a review in German: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgxUlC4oQFs


----------



## Badbeams3

Another one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ9Xbfa6VnA


----------



## Marshyman

Hi all.
I am Nubee to the forum and new to led lights. I feel a little bit of a fraud but to let you all know I have just got me one of the first Tm 26,s in the uk. Arrived today from Nightcore uk. The bundle included 4 x nitecore 8600 batteries 3100mah.

i was looking for something to light up my 4 acres and it does that no problem. I just can't believe it. 
Now you guys would know what to compare it to but the closest I can think of is a HID unit I used in the Army many years ago. The beam on the hid was quite narrow so the "spread" if I can call it was limiting. 
This thing lights up my world and the trees at the edge of my wood, some 120 meters away are in daylight.

if you guys want me to take some photos let me know...but you will have to tell me what set up you want me to shoot on my g2 pany. Happy to oblige.
Phil


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Phil,

We would like to see your pictures of the light. Also, if you have something to light at distance 100, 200 and 300 meters during the night, I'd be very happy to see those shots too...


----------



## Patriot

Just got mine a few hours ago but I'll have a video up after I do some beamshots. For now, here are a few pictures.























First impressions are that it's way smaller than I had anticipated from the early pictures. Wide angle lenses cause the light to appear longer and skinnier than it actually is. My pictures caused the same effect but I'll have a proper comparison in my video. Enjoy.


----------



## SeamusORiley

It's actually smaller than the TM 15, correct?
I wrote to Nitecore to ask if they will be producing a Diffuser Cap for it. 

Given that others have had success with the Thrunite Diffuser works well with the TM 15, I am hoping NItecore produces something for the Quad Ray.


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> It's actually smaller than the TM 15, correct?



Yes, it's actually smaller. Pretty amazing considering its output and features.


----------



## Crazybright

Patriot said:


> Just got mine a few hours ago but I'll have a video up after I do some beamshots. For now, here are a few pictures.
> 
> First impressions are that it's way smaller than I had anticipated from the early pictures. Wide angle lenses cause the light to appear longer and skinnier than it actually is. My pictures caused the same effect but I'll have a proper comparison in my video. Enjoy.



Thats sweet I'm always a day late and a dollar short (Just got TK75 yesterday). Can I ask where you got it from? And I will be looking for the video review on youtube.


----------



## Patriot

Crazybright said:


> Can I ask where you got it from? And I will be looking for the video review on youtube.



This one came from Predator EDC but I'll give the details in the video.


----------



## Lumens Industry

I'm a small dealer here in Austin, TX. I haven't sold Nitecore but tried a few of there products; EC1, MH25 and had a TM11 for a while. They all performed flawlessly so I decided to pick them up. My first shipment of lights were: EA4s, MH25s, P25s, TM15s and TM26s. All work great except my TM26s. I ordered 2 to try out, both DOA. One worked with primaries, read correct voltage and displayed the right info but when I switched back to 18650s it worked for about 30 sec. and flickered out. Now both are dead. Anyone else have this issue? I would like to keep there product line because they are always innovating but this leave a sour taste in my mouth. Thanks.


----------



## Badbeams3

Lumens Industry said:


> I'm a small dealer here in Austin, TX. I haven't sold Nitecore but tried a few of there products; EC1, MH25 and had a TM11 for a while. They all performed flawlessly so I decided to pick them up. My first shipment of lights were: EA4s, MH25s, P25s, TM15s and TM26s. All work great except my TM26s. I ordered 2 to try out, both DOA. One worked with primaries, read correct voltage and displayed the right info but when I switched back to 18650s it worked for about 30 sec. and flickered out. Now both are dead. Anyone else have this issue? I would like to keep there product line because they are always innovating but this leave a sour taste in my mouth. Thanks.



Are the positive tips protruding out far enough to make contact?


----------



## dougie

It'll be interesting to see if this is just an isolated incident or if others start to find the same thing! Given the cost of these lights it can't be good for you as a dealer or for Nitecore as a manufacturer to find that they are DOA so quickly after arriving. I've only got one Chinese made light (Nitecore EA4) which was a leap of faith for me as I usually only buy American made lights (and I'm a Brit)! So far my EA4's been great and does appear well made. However, given that there is a report of the rubber button on the EA4 ballooning after being left in the heat in a car my confidence in buying from other than American manufacturers is a little shaken. Fortunately, the dealer in the UK where I bought my light has a great reputation and I'm confident he'd do his best to remedy any problems. However, this incident isn't good publicity for Nitecore and one hopes it is just a very limited number of units that are faulty?


----------



## Lumens Industry

Badbeams3 said:


> Are the positive tips protruding out far enough to make contact?



Yes, button top cells were used, 2 different brands and primaries as well. I thought it was a contact issue as well but it's not. I've been in the biz long enough to know that it's the lights. They are going back. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Lumens Industry said:


> Yes, button top cells were used, 2 different brands and primaries as well. I thought it was a contact issue as well but it's not. I've been in the biz long enough to know that it's the lights. They are going back. I'll keep you guys posted.



Have you heard from any of your customers whether or not their TM 26s are defective?


----------



## turboBB

Patriot said:


> First impressions are that it's way smaller than I had anticipated from the early pictures.



Congrats Patriot!

Indeed, the light is smaller than I had anticipated as well. For those curious, here's how it stacks up to similar sized multi-emitter lights:



L to R:Nitecore TM11 | Shadow SL3 | Nitecore TM26 | Sunwayman T60CS | Niteye EYE30 | Apex 5T6


----------



## makapuu

turboBB said:


> Congrats Patriot!
> 
> Indeed, the light is smaller than I had anticipated as well. For those curious, here's how it stacks up to similar sized multi-emitter lights:
> 
> 
> 
> L to R:Nitecore TM11 | Shadow SL3 | Nitecore TM26 | Sunwayman T60CS | Niteye EYE30 | Apex 5T6



Hey Tim, does this picture mean your going to do a review on the TM26. :naughty:


----------



## Lumens Industry

SeamusORiley said:


> Have you heard from any of your customers whether or not their TM 26s are defective?



None of my customers have this yet, these are my samples. I tried them again this morning and one of them worked with primaries only. Pretty cool light but I need them to run on 18650s.


----------



## CouldUseALight

turboBB said:


> L to R:Nitecore TM11 | Shadow SL3 | Nitecore TM26 | Sunwayman T60CS | Niteye EYE30 | Apex 5T6



WHY are flashlights so fetching? It makes no sense, but between this and gopatji's pics I want to own a TM26 now! 

(That Shadow is quite rakish, too. Does this forum transmit you a flashlight virus or what?)


----------



## __philippe

Nitecore TM26 comprehensive half-hour video review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI19dGF8an0

Interesting new demo, notable for the commented display of every operational parameter available on the oled LCD panel:

- brightness output (3 | 95 | 540 | 1700 | 3500 lumens) 
- operation mode ("daily" 1 to 4, strobe, morse, beacon, charging, standby, locked) 
- battery voltage (0.01V accuracy) 
- battery status (5 bar graph) 
- estimated remaining runtime (>hour | >min)
- internal temperature (ºCelsius)

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## kestrel140

ooops


----------



## Patriot

turboBB said:


> Congrats Patriot!
> 
> Indeed, the light is smaller than I had anticipated as well. For those curious, here's how it stacks up to similar sized multi-emitter lights:
> 
> 
> 
> L to R:Nitecore TM11 | Shadow SL3 | Nitecore TM26 | Sunwayman T60CS | Niteye EYE30 | Apex 5T6



Thanks Turbo. Hey, that's a great comparison picture! Leave it to you!


----------



## IMSabbel

Nice picture, but please use a longer focal length for such pics... its impossible to gauge the sizes because of the extreme wide angle distortion (look at how the head of your TM-11 looks much thicker than the TM26)


----------



## turboBB

IMSabbel said:


> Nice picture, but please use a longer focal length for such pics... its impossible to gauge the sizes because of the extreme wide angle distortion (look at how the head of your TM-11 looks much thicker than the TM26)



Thx for the feedback, it's something I'm working on... my DMC-G5 arrived today so with the higher resolution and better low light capability, I should be able to take these group shots further away and crop as req'd. Will post another later.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Patriot

After 48 hours with this light, I'm really impressed with it. I think it's going to replace my triples.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI19dGF8an0


----------



## turboBB

Great review Patriot! 

@IMSabbel, still learning to use the G5 and so far, really like the camera but gotta say, the kit lens is utter [email protected]... light vignetting and severe distortion at the outter edges. I know there are huge variations with the 14-42 so I suppose I got a pretty bad one. Here are some quick shots for now:












Gotta pull the trigger on the 20mm pancake now...


----------



## Patriot

Thanks Turbo! 

Those pictures are really telling. I still can't believe how small this quad is, especially in light of the TM15. It's like they got everything just right!


----------



## IMSabbel

turboBB said:


> Great review Patriot!
> 
> @IMSabbel, still learning to use the G5 and so far, really like the camera but gotta say, the kit lens is utter [email protected]... light vignetting and severe distortion at the outter edges. I know there are huge variations with the 14-42 so I suppose I got a pretty bad one. Here are some quick shots for now:


Hm, thats actually astonishing. I would not expect such distortions on a lens that has only about 65 deg viewing angle - looks almost like my 10-22 on APS-C

That aside, thanks for the new pics. Really great, shows perfectly the size of the light.

The only thing that bothers me is that hte front-end looks ugly due to the pretty low area fraction of the reflectors...


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> After 48 hours with this light, I'm really impressed with it. I think it's going to replace my triples.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI19dGF8an0




You did a great job reviewing the light. 

Did you notice in the thread above the one poster's came with 3100 mAh batteries? Mine came with four free 2300 Nitecore batteries, but I already had 2600's here. Do you see major difference between the batteries? (assuming all are the Nitecores).


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> You did a great job reviewing the light.
> 
> Did you notice in the thread above the one poster's came with 3100 mAh batteries? Mine came with four free 2300 Nitecore batteries, but I already had 2600's here. Do you see major difference between the batteries? (assuming all are the Nitecores).



Thanks a bunch! I've heard their cells are good, just a difference in 400mah. It just depends on what one requires. I'll always try to get the highest capacity I can get, which is why companies like Nitecore end up giving away the order versions.


----------



## Patriot

IMSabbel said:


> The only thing that bothers me is that hte front-end looks ugly due to the pretty low area fraction of the reflectors...



Dude, I can completely relate to the first impression of this light in pictures but in hand, most won't even give it a 2nd thought. The light is so squared away, (pun intended) in it's beam quality, (better than TM11 & TM15) output, handling, usability, thermal efficiency, etc. that you don't even notice the dead, 11mm diamond between the reflectors. It's all efficiency and business, with more reflector surface area than the TM11 and without the kite shaped dead spots with the little Nitecore plastic plugs. I look at the triples now and think to myself, "so much wasted space"...lol. ...and of course, there's no comparison in the area of throw between the 11 & 26.


----------



## Badbeams3

Great review Patriot. I`m looking forward to more comparing the lights...thanks for taking the time and effort to do this


----------



## markr6

Patriot - nice youtube review. DAMN THIS THING IS SMALL! All the pictures still didn't do it justice. I had no idea until I saw you hold the EA4 next to it. Just downright impressive! Too bad I can't afford this thing


----------



## Crazybright

Patriot said:


> After 48 hours with this light, I'm really impressed with it. I think it's going to replace my triples.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI19dGF8an0



Does this mean your TK75 as well? And how do they compare? BTW good video review!


----------



## IMSabbel

Patriot said:


> Dude, I can completely relate to the first impression of this light in pictures but in hand, most won't even give it a 2nd thought. The light is so squared away, (pun intended) in it's beam quality, (better than TM11 & TM15) output, handling, usability, thermal efficiency, etc. that you don't even notice the dead, 11mm diamond between the reflectors. It's all efficiency and business, with more reflector surface area than the TM11 and without the kite shaped dead spots with the little Nitecore plastic plugs. I look at the triples now and think to myself, "so much wasted space"...lol. ...and of course, there's no comparison in the area of throw between the 11 & 26.



Well, I took a closer look and noticed yeah, those plastic plug on the TM11 REALLY help with the look.

Btw, I liked the amount of flood the TM11 made. How does the TM26 compare?


----------



## Phry

Thanks for the video review Patriot, good as ever.

Does anyone have a picture of the TM26 next to the Zebralight S6330?


----------



## Patriot

Badbeams3 said:


> Great review Patriot. I`m looking forward to more comparing the lights...thanks for taking the time and effort to do this



Thanks Badbeams! I should have another one up tonight with the TM15 in there. Beamshots too.




> Mark6
> Patriot - nice youtube review. DAMN THIS THING IS SMALL! All the pictures still didn't do it justice. I had no idea until I saw you hold the EA4 next to it. Just downright impressive! Too bad I can't afford this thing



Thank you! Yes, super small! I thought seeing the EA4 in there would impress!


----------



## Patriot

Crazybright said:


> Does this mean your TK75 as well? And how do they compare? BTW good video review!




Yes, and no. Anytime I need (small) triple, yes. Anything I need an LED with a lot of throw, but still need a beam with a lot of lumens, no, I'll still reach for the TK75. Different lights altogether, one sacrificing size for throw, the other sacrificing some throw for decreased size. 



> IMSabbel
> Well, I took a closer look and noticed yeah, those plastic plug on the TM11 REALLY help with the look.
> 
> Btw, I liked the amount of flood the TM11 made. How does the TM26 compare?



Yeah, I think the TM26 is really clean with every bit of its form factor translating into something useful. No dandy candy on this one. 

I no longer have the TM11 so it's hard to say. Still, it's floody! I'll be talking some video tonight to hopefully illustrate this.


----------



## Patriot

Thanks Phry! Not yet, that I've seen. However, the TM26 is close in size to the TM11 which has been compared to the S6330. Of course, these are two really different lights with regards to performance. The S6330 is a flood machine while the TM26 is a good mix of throw and flood, leaning toward the throw side when compared across the spectrum of multi-XM-L's.


----------



## Patriot

Nitecore TM26 vs TM15 vs Fenix TK75


----------



## makapuu

Great comparison Patriot.
Definitely answered my questions between the TM15 and the TM26.
Thanks


----------



## Badbeams3

Yep, superb comparison. Interesting about the tint differences too. All of them very nice lights. Think for me the TM26, although more money, would/will be my pick. I like the beam profile...and being able to know the temperature and other info is just plain cool. I wonder if Nitecore will be putting this out in NW. 

Many thanks for doing this Patriot. Excellently presented and very, very helpful.


----------



## Phry

I really like the look of the TM26 but fear cost will be the limiting factor here. 

It ain't cheap.


----------



## shelm

Is there an increase of efficiency, defined as runtime/lumens or runtime*lumens, from TM15 to TM26?
I am at loss here!


*TM 15*lumensruntimeruntime/lumensruntime*lumensefficiencymode19552h32.84 min/lm4940 lm*h*A+*mode230016.5h3.3 min/lm4950 lm*hAmode35708.3333h0.8772 min/lm4950 lm*h*A*mode413003.1667h0.1462 min/lm4117 lm*hB-mode524501.1667h0.02857 min/lm2858 lm*hD+



*TM 26*lumensruntimeruntime/lumensruntime*lumensefficiencymodeA31000h20,000 min/lm3000 lm*hC-modeB9548h30.316 min/lm4560 lm*h*B*modeC5408.25h0.91667 min/lm4455 lm*h*B+*modeD17002.5h0.08824 min/lm4250 lm*hB-modeE35000.75h0.01286 min/lm2625 lm*hD+



*TM 11*lumensruntimeruntime/lumensruntime*lumensefficiencymodeW20018h5.4 min/lm3600 lm*hC+modeX5507.5h0.8182 min/lm4125 lm*h*B-*modeY11003h0.16364 min/lm3300 lm*hCmodeZ20001.25h0.0375 min/lm2500 lm*hD

These are rough quantities, especially on the highest modes because of the Turbo stepdown. It's difficult to evaluate the efficiency of a mode when all you got are the 2 illustrations produced by the Chinese Nitecore people.

But it is easy to see that
mode1 is more efficient than modeB, and
mode3 is more efficient than modeC, and
mode3 is much more efficient than modeX.

And it is easy to see that
TM 11 is the least efficient tiny monster of the three.

And it is safe to assume that Nitecore never really tested modeA. 1000hrs are 42days.


----------



## twl

It is highly likely that all the figures are computed from a typical battery capacity and the typical driver behavior, and that none of these figures could be considered to be totally accurate for any of the lights in consumer hands with some random battery brands that might be in use, and at different ages of the batteries also.
I really think these are intending to give the user some fair estimates, and that's about all.


----------



## Badbeams3

Interesting for sure...maybe has to do with the drivers...or the display? Either way, still a nice light and would be my pick.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Does anyone think that a Diffuser Cap will develop for this? Given how nice it is, and how powerful it is, it would be a crowning jewel for it. 

I did ask Nitecore and they said they neither have one, nor have plans for one. I wondered if other companies make diffuser caps, or if something else might fit. 

For example, a poster here steered me towards the Thrunite diffuser cap, for over $30, for TM 15. It works great and now my wife has it on her SkyRay King. It may be almost as much as the light itself, but it protects the light, fits like a dream, and lights up a room like a nice lamp. She loves it. 

I'd love to find something to fit over the TM 26. I just got the email today from Nitecore, and am a bit disappointed.

Any ideas??


----------



## Patriot

shelm said:


> Is there an increase of efficiency, defined as runtime/lumens or runtime*lumens, from TM15 to TM26?
> I am at loss here!
> 
> 
> *TM 15*lumensruntimeruntime/lumensruntime*lumensefficiencymode19552h32.84 min/lm4940 lm*h*A+*mode230016.5h3.3 min/lm4950 lm*hAmode35708.3333h0.8772 min/lm4950 lm*h*A*mode413003.1667h0.1462 min/lm4117 lm*hB-mode524501.1667h0.02857 min/lm2858 lm*hD+
> 
> 
> 
> *TM 26*lumensruntimeruntime/lumensruntime*lumensefficiencymodeA31000h20,000 min/lm3000 lm*hC-modeB9548h30.316 min/lm4560 lm*h*B*modeC5408.25h0.91667 min/lm4455 lm*h*B+*modeD17002.5h0.08824 min/lm4250 lm*hB-modeE35000.75h0.01286 min/lm2625 lm*hD+
> 
> 
> 
> *TM 11*lumensruntimeruntime/lumensruntime*lumensefficiencymodeW20018h5.4 min/lm3600 lm*hC+modeX5507.5h0.8182 min/lm4125 lm*h*B-*modeY11003h0.16364 min/lm3300 lm*hCmodeZ20001.25h0.0375 min/lm2500 lm*hD
> 
> These are rough quantities, especially on the highest modes because of the Turbo stepdown. It's difficult to evaluate the efficiency of a mode when all you got are the 2 illustrations produced by the Chinese Nitecore people.
> 
> But it is easy to see that
> mode1 is more efficient than modeB, and
> mode3 is more efficient than modeC, and
> mode3 is much more efficient than modeX.
> 
> And it is easy to see that
> TM 11 is the least efficient tiny monster of the three.
> 
> And it is safe to assume that Nitecore never really tested modeA. 1000hrs are 42days.




Seems like rather small percentages but I'm guessing that the differences between the 15 and 26 have something to due with the efficiencies related to driving four LED's rather than only 3. However, this is just a guess on my part.


----------



## Crazybright

After yet another good review Patriot. I'm glad I got my TK75 for now. The TM26 is a great light and has more flood and of course is smaller and also has more features but it comes at almost double the price. Now if they create a light with the throw of a TK75 the flood of the TM26 with the size of the TM26 or smaller then I'm really interested. :twothumbs The TM26 does seem sweet though.


----------



## Patriot

Crazybright said:


> After yet another good review Patriot. I'm glad I got my TK75 for now. The TM26 is a great light and has more flood and of course is smaller and also has more features but it comes at almost double the price. Now if they create a light with the throw of a TK75 the flood of the TM26 with the size of the TM26 or smaller then I'm really interested. :twothumbs The TM26 does seem sweet though.



Thanks!

Yeah, truth is, I usually don't have a need for the TK75's throw in a hiking, backpacking scenario but it's nice to have if the extra size isn't and issue.


----------



## SeamusORiley

$260 price tag now, in US. Not bad.


----------



## IMSabbel

SeamusORiley said:


> $260 price tag now, in US. Not bad.



And thats why I did not preorder. Paid >$100 more than just about anybody else for my TM-11, too. 

But if I get it for that price to europe, I will take one...

edit: Where? I just checked around and did not find it for that price.


----------



## turboBB

Video still processing but should be ready in a few:


----------



## Verndog

SeamusORiley said:


> $260 price tag now, in US. Not bad.



For respect to the frugal flashaholics I suggest they lock this thread. There is no way I need 3500 lumens and a cannon that will hold more $ in batteries then many of my lights cost. But....all that does is make me want it even more. Help!!


----------



## GordoJones88

Verndog said:


> For respect to the frugal flashaholics I suggest they lock this thread. There is no way I need 3500 lumens and a cannon that will hold more $ in batteries then many of my lights cost. But....all that does is make me want it even more. Help!!




Doo Eeet!!


----------



## Crazybright

SeamusORiley said:


> $260 price tag now, in US. Not bad.



Damn you  I seen this last night and found it and ordered it. I really hate this place.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Crazybright said:


> Damn you  I seen this last night and found it and ordered it. I really hate this place.



I don't even have a job that uses a flashlight where I could justify such an expense! 

I got a good deal from Longhorn who not only discounted it, but bundled 4 Nitecore batteries and free shipping. They were great about answering emails, too.


----------



## Patriot

Excellent work TurboBB! Thanks for posting such a high quality and informative video!


----------



## Arif

Hello Collective!

Well - thanks to you lot (again) - I've got one of these now (directly from the manufacturer's UK site - which also happens to be my favourite dealer of all other torches, little did I know!).

Compelled to post (albeit layman's input) because the torch is lovely and extremely well-made, and mainly to comment on how 'clean' the beam is. I'm very glad that it's definitely a 'flooder' - as now it sits in line with my Olight SR95, and SR92 - with the first being the very-decent thrower/searchlight, the second being the very decent middling-thrower/flood - and now the TM26 the ultimate monster 'walking' light, with its very floody beam. It was exactly what I was hoping for it to be.

A very nice other surprise is quite how low its lowest setting is - firstly, to confirm that it achieves this with all four LEDs on - and then it's comparable to my eye to the Jetbeam PA10's lowest setting - allegedly 1 Lumen. This - together with the floody nature, makes it extremely usable for checking up on the baby, etc!

The deal-maker for me for this torch was the charging facility. I don't have the patience to deal with extracting and charging batteries (hence the Olights) - so this torch ticked that box nicely. As a result - I've also just ordered the Nitecore MH2A - with USB charging. I've always respected LiIon technology - and these torches are making that accessible and convenient for me.

A Nitecore convert - my first ever Nitecore (the TM26).

I also now only really buy lights with XMLs of some sort in them.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Arif said:


> Hello Collective!
> 
> Well - thanks to you lot (again) - I've got one of these now (directly from the manufacturer's UK site - which also happens to be my favourite dealer of all other torches, little did I know!).
> 
> Compelled to post (albeit layman's input) because the torch is lovely and extremely well-made, and mainly to comment on how 'clean' the beam is. I'm very glad that it's definitely a 'flooder' - as now it sits in line with my Olight SR95, and SR92 - with the first being the very-decent thrower/searchlight, the second being the very decent middling-thrower/flood - and now the TM26 the ultimate monster 'walking' light, with its very floody beam. It was exactly what I was hoping for it to be.
> 
> A very nice other surprise is quite how low its lowest setting is - firstly, to confirm that it achieves this with all four LEDs on - and then it's comparable to my eye to the Jetbeam PA10's lowest setting - allegedly 1 Lumen. This - together with the floody nature, makes it extremely usable for checking up on the baby, etc!
> 
> The deal-maker for me for this torch was the charging facility. I don't have the patience to deal with extracting and charging batteries (hence the Olights) - so this torch ticked that box nicely. As a result - I've also just ordered the Nitecore MH2A - with USB charging. I've always respected LiIon technology - and these torches are making that accessible and convenient for me.
> 
> A Nitecore convert - my first ever Nitecore (the TM26).
> 
> I also now only really buy lights with XMLs of some sort in them.



Well said. I just wrote to Longhorn Tactical to ask about the MH2A as I also love the idea of simply plugging in the lights. 

Is it necessary to run the batteries in the TM 26 down to 50% before recharging them?


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Is it necessary to run the batteries in the TM 26 down to 50% before recharging them?




Not at all. Remember, it's cell dependent and not light dependent. Li-ion can be recharged from any voltage level and doesn't suffer from memory issues.


----------



## shelm

Arif said:


> The deal-maker for me for this torch was the charging facility.



Please could you owners *take out* the charged cells and measure their voltages? Do your DMM's _really _read 4.200V as displayed in the TM26 mini display?


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> Not at all. Remember, it's cell dependent and not light dependent. Li-ion can be recharged from any voltage level and doesn't suffer from memory issues.



thanks, Patriot. I guess it could be simply plugged in each day, and used each night. 

Is there any concern of letting the level get too low before recharging?


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Is there any concern of letting the level get too low before recharging?




No because the light has a low voltage shut-off to protect the cells. Also, each protected cell has low voltage cut-off as well. Someone would be crazy or ignorant to run unprotected cells in multi-18650 light like this. As a general rule though li-ion cells shouldn't be discharged below 2.5-3.0V depending on what data you refer to.


----------



## Wol9296

Have the TM 15,will wait for next TM with XM L2 and a better appearance.( bet they go back to 3 leds) Thrunite TN 30 with XM L2 also a choice.


----------



## Frank1967

Wol9296 said:


> Have the TM 15,will wait for next TM with XM L2 and a better appearance.( bet they go back to 3 leds) Thrunite TN 30 with XM L2 also a choice.


The TN 30 XM L2 I had flickered on high with AW 3100 after cleaning contact points. Also, The beam had heavy artifacts. TM 26 beam is clean.


----------



## Patriot

Yeah, TurboBB did a great job of demonstrating just how artifact free the beam is. As good as the previous TM's were, the 26 seems to do almost everything just a little bit better.


----------



## thedoc007

I have watched both Patriot and Turbo's reviews, and found them both informative and helpful. Thanks for your efforts! 

Seems like a lot of people don't like the look of the TM26, but I actually like it a lot better. More symmetrical and I prefer the square head anyway, both for aesthetic reasons and for the anti-roll benefit. When I set it down, I want it to stay put! Just wanting to let Nitecore know not everyone dislikes the shape...

When Marshall from GoingGear does his review (I'm told it is in the works currently) we'll have the trifecta and it will be time for the shopping to begin.


----------



## turboBB

Finally, optically distortion-free size comparo shots w/the business end as well:


----------



## Ceya!

I just can't see any of these light rolling away unless it is a EA version without the clip.

Its either in the case or bezel down due to bigger diameter .

Itried to roll the TM11 and 15, ther aren't rolling away.

I do like the TM 26.

S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## Crazybright

Got my TM26 WOW the size is amazing!! This is a sweet light. :twothumbs






This picture doesn't do a good job of showing the size. In person it seems closer.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I am so impressed with the TM 26! I echo the sentiments of Patriot and others. I look forward to the summer games in the yard that will be as well lit up as our night-time hockey games are now. I set it up with a tripod and the higher up, the better. 

Great lamp. I love the shape too. 

my only complaint is that a light this nice should have a diffuser cap for camping or losing power. Nitecore said that they have no plans to manufacture one, so I am searching to find something to fit it. I can place the TK 41's cap over it and it is a wonderful, soft light that fills a large room. If anyone has an idea, please pass it along! 

I am still adjusting to the low lumen...I know that most posters like the low level to be very, very low, but this is really low!

Anyway, to the others who have purchased it:

Anyone using the new Nitecore 3100 mAh batteries? They are new, expensive and I have not found reviews of them out there. As advised by others here, I think sticking to Nitecore batteries is wise in terms of the warranty. 

Are others using something else? I have the Nitecore 2600s in it and am using the 2300's that came with it, in the skyray king!


----------



## makapuu

SeamusORiley said:


> I am so impressed with the TM 26! I echo the sentiments of Patriot and others. I look forward to the summer games in the yard that will be as well lit up as our night-time hockey games are now. I set it up with a tripod and the higher up, the better.
> 
> Great lamp. I love the shape too.
> 
> my only complaint is that a light this nice should have a diffuser cap for camping or losing power. Nitecore said that they have no plans to manufacture one, so I am searching to find something to fit it. I can place the TK 41's cap over it and it is a wonderful, soft light that fills a large room. If anyone has an idea, please pass it along!
> 
> I am still adjusting to the low lumen...I know that most posters like the low level to be very, very low, but this is really low!
> 
> Anyway, to the others who have purchased it:
> 
> Anyone using the new Nitecore 3100 mAh batteries? They are new, expensive and I have not found reviews of them out there. As advised by others here, I think sticking to Nitecore batteries is wise in terms of the warranty.
> 
> Are others using something else? I have the Nitecore 2600s in it and am using the 2300's that came with it, in the skyray king!



I recommend protected batteries such as, Panasonic NCR18650B 3400, Orbtronics 3400, Keeppower 3400.


----------



## Jelle-S

Some creative night shots I made with the TM26; 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8469444526/ (100 meters between the island and the camera/torch)






http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8489669501/





http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8489670379





More of my night photography work at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/


----------



## thijsco19

WOW nice pictures!
I like that effect .


----------



## SeamusORiley

What beautiful and artistic shots!


----------



## Crazybright

Jelle-S said:


> Some creative night shots I made with the TM26;



Sweet what are the details on the last one? How far back and such?


----------



## Verndog

Incredible pics!! Wow...you have talent...and likely some nice gear!


----------



## Jelle-S

Crazybright said:


> Sweet what are the details on the last one? How far back and such?



Im not sure but im guessing at least 15 meters, 50 feet. The top photo is 100 meters, 328 feet, between the island and the camera. Thanks.


----------



## Jelle-S

Verndog said:


> Incredible pics!! Wow...you have talent...and likely some nice gear!



Thank you very much, I use a Nikon D90 with usually the Tokina 116 lens, and a good tripod. Nothing special, very affordable photography gear, but im very happy with it.


----------



## GordoJones88




----------



## Arif

I used to think that a very floody light was only good for 'near-field' use - and so indeed, what's the point of over-lighting the relatively near-distance (when out walking in the sticks, or whatever).

However - after some amateur testing and comparing - I am duly edified >>> My Olight SR92 has always been my 'walking' light, although also with its fabulous hotspot with good throw, justifying its 'SR' designation. So we have a decent, highly-regarded 1700 ANSI Lumens thrower.

Then when is came to the TM26 - it wasn't that it 'uselessly' spread light in the near-field only - it blatantly lit up far-field objects as brightly (to my eye) as the SR92's hotspot!! _Everything_ was thoroughly lit! It's in effect a 'Search & Rescue' light - but deploying the 'let's light the whole effing lot up' approach - rather than a focused beam.

Batteries-wise - I simply went with the Nitecore 3100's. I guess it's too early to comment on run-times, for me, as the torch has simply entered normal duty now.

There was a time I was minded to get me a Polarion 50 or whatever it was. However - with the TM26, I'm thinking that the game has shifted massively.

So


----------



## Frank1967

Arif said:


> I used to think that a very floody light was only good for 'near-field' use - and so indeed, what's the point of over-lighting the relatively near-distance (when out walking in the sticks, or whatever).
> 
> However - after some amateur testing and comparing - I am duly edified >>> My Olight SR92 has always been my 'walking' light, although also with its fabulous hotspot with good throw, justifying its 'SR' designation. So we have a decent, highly-regarded 1700 ANSI Lumens thrower.
> 
> Then when is came to the TM26 - it wasn't that it 'uselessly' spread light in the near-field only - it blatantly lit up far-field objects as brightly (to my eye) as the SR92's hotspot!! _Everything_ was thoroughly lit! It's in effect a 'Search & Rescue' light - but deploying the 'let's light the whole effing lot up' approach - rather than a focused beam.
> 
> Batteries-wise - I simply went with the Nitecore 3100's. I guess it's too early to comment on run-times, for me, as the torch has simply entered normal duty now.
> 
> There was a time I was minded to get me a Polarion 50 or whatever it was. However - with the TM26, I'm thinking that the game has shifted massively.
> 
> So




I have got to agree. I just went out to test the light and absolutely love it. I went down by the lake and it just light up a large area with a beautiful clean beam. Unlike the TN30 I had it was artifact free. The size of the light is great and it just feel great in the hand. Lovin' mine! I have a OSTS TN31mb coming in shortly and the TM26 should compliment it nicely.


----------



## Patriot

Wow! Awesome pictures Jelle!

It's great to see this light building an exuberant fan base because it's really the best of the series. It doesn't seem to have the issues that the TM11 early gen's had and doesn't have the color problems that the TM15 had. I think Nitecore hit it out of the park with this one and to me, it's as significant as the TK75 with regards to carving out a niche for itself. I really have to hand it to Nitecore for a product that's both evolutionary and revolutionary at the same time.

Thanks to every CPFer who has posted about this light.


----------



## Crazybright

Jelle-S said:


> Im not sure but im guessing at least 15 meters, 50 feet. The top photo is 100 meters, 328 feet, between the island and the camera. Thanks.



It looks further away but nevertheless they are GREAT photos, good job on all of them. :twothumbs


----------



## luxlunatic

First evening with mine and I will echo all the good things said by the other owners!

Even smaller than I thought, feels great in the hand like a solid chunk of material, great machining (no sharp edges and good knurling) and anno, great beam (no artifacts) and tint and nicely spaced levels, switch operation easy to learn and intuitive, dig that you don't have to remove batteries to charge, tripod mount will get used, and the OLED is usefull and just plain cool.

I'm one who actually likes the looks of the design, probably because most of my opinion of looks is based on practicality for my use and anti-roll capability is important to me in a utility light. A rolling light ticks me off and this light stays where you put it.

Only one big gripe, no solid button lockout. Even in lockout mode, the raised button can still be accidentally tripped to turn the light back on. A slightly recessed button could be better not only to help avoid unintended activation but also provide the stationary part of your thumb print more reference for the "half-press" of the button. Actually, it would also help your thumb to differentiate the main button and OLED button quicker on a fast grab. At least the threads are anodized and a small twist of the battery tube will completely cut the power.

A couple of minor gripes. Way too much labeling on the light. The nitecore website is on the light no less than 3 times! Really!?! There is not one clean side of the light without a plug, well, they managed to not squeeze their logo on the business end!
Also, there has got to be a better solution for the charger port cover.

Overall, those few negatives do not out weigh in the least how great the overall package is with this light. For me, this light is a home run!

I am running 4Greer 3100mAh 18650's. A bit pricey but they are solid cells that have served me well in the past.


----------



## arjay

A question to TM26 owners, how long can you run the thing on turbo? does it have a thermal protection built in or is it a timed drop in brightness?


----------



## Frank1967

arjay said:


> A question to TM26 owners, how long can you run the thing on turbo? does it have a thermal protection built in or is it a timed drop in brightness?


Thermal looks like! Room 75 degrees....using AW3100 ( yes not button top works fine! ).... dropped to level 4 ( 1700 lumens) after 6 minutes 51 seconds once it hit 60 degrees celsius.


----------



## rdljr1

Can't wait for mine to come! On a side note, does the TM26 remind anyone else of the Borg cube spacecraft?


----------



## luxlunatic

Now that we have a light that sports a display acting as a multi-function gauge, a technology that will probably advance and become more elaborate for lights, how long will it be before a gauge is incorporated that can determine the age of a light? Such as runtime with watt hours or amp hours acting as an "odometer" of sorts.
Then I guess, the next question would be, how fast before someone "rolls-back" the odometer to up the resale value of their used light?!?!


----------



## Verndog

luxlunatic said:


> ... how long will it be before a gauge is incorporated that can determine the age of a light?



Really shouldn't matter in theory. If the LED lasts 50,000 hours and is used 4 hours a day (night) then that means it lasts 34 years! We'll have 10,000 lumen lights on the bill of our hats by then.


----------



## Beckler

rdljr1 said:


> Can't wait for mine to come! On a side note, does the TM26 remind anyone else of the Borg cube spacecraft?



 It should, considering 95% of those reading a flashlight forum must be trekkies...


----------



## CouldUseALight

SeamusORiley said:


> I guess it could be simply plugged in each day, and used each night.



IMO this is a major point ..... the TM15 charge port works great; It "uses" like a single unit, instead of a light, + batteries.  

*Amazing work in this thread!* Jelle's pics are wild, and Patriot's video "unhiding" the TM26 behind the TM15 is destined to be CLASSIC! :thumbsup: You guys are winning me over on the mulit-bezel jobs...


----------



## Arif

I get the sense that the Nitecore is extremely well-developed, and by 'grown-ups'. E.g. you get a lot of tat on the internet where on paper, the lights are equal to or greater than the TM26 - but here we have the one specific light in among the many, many others, that is likely to become an icon and lodestar for its field, on account of how technically-sound it is. Much like the Olight SR series became benchmark units.

I also had the misapprehension that Sysmax were a wannabe outfit of some sort - given the Jetbeam debacle - but now it turns out the they are clearly in their own right major players, and actually I'm thinking 'better' than Jetbeam in many regards - e.g. with the PA10, the head would never actually sit 'straight' - but ever so slightly lop-sided.

Back to the TM26 - my only caveat is that it's not the light you'd allow the Mrs or child to handle - because the most obvious thing to do with it is to press the button all the way down - and as you know, it just jumps straight to 3500 Lumens - which could be pretty consequential if being borrowed to check up on a sleeping baby! As such - my Nitecore P25 has now entered general domestic duty.

Also - I realised that it 'works' as a walking-light/flood-light because it does of course have a hotspot - but the lower-lumen spill is what illuminates the near-field, and the hotspot (even though still wide) gets the full brunt of the 3500 Lumens, as it were. The graduation between the two is to my mind perfect, allowing the power to be deployed effectively and gracefully.


----------



## Patriot

Arif said:


> but here we have the one specific light in among the many, many others, that is likely to become an icon and lodestar for its field, on account of how technically-sound it is. Much like the Olight SR series became benchmark units.




Well said! I would agree than the TM evolution for Nitecore is what the SR series has been for Olight. It's great to still see the SR95 versions leading the way in throw and the TM's leading the way in output and features. Hopefully the TM26 will attain the same popularity as the TM11 versions.


----------



## Jelle-S

Some more TM26 photos. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8472301328/








About 100 meters (328 feet) between torch and treeline.







The road is more than 300 meters (1000 feet) long, but much to narrow to see the real power of the torch, then again the TM26 is much more of a flooder than a thrower.


----------



## herosemblem

Awesome pics. Are the last two indicative of what you actually perceived with your eyes?


----------



## Jelle-S

herosemblem said:


> Awesome pics. Are the last two indicative of what you actually perceived with your eyes?



Thanks. Good and fair question, but yes I think it does, but in a way tricky to answer and compare because camera settings are also a key element. For instance you could get the 'same' result with different exposure times and aperture camera settings. So if you ask me, any photo of a flashlight in action is a nice indication on how it works in real life, but nothing more than that. Hope that makes any sense


----------



## GordoJones88

I really wish people would stop hyping up this light as I don't have $400 (including 4 cells) to spend on one.

Maybe I should stop reading this thread.


----------



## SeamusORiley

GordoJones88 said:


> I really wish people would stop hyping up this light as I don't have $400 (including 4 cells) to spend on one.
> 
> Maybe I should stop reading this thread.



Give Longhorntactical.com a try. Enter "10off" for 10% discount. It includes the Nitecore batteries, so this brings it down considerably. I found their customer service to be excellent and love this light.


----------



## Patriot

GordoJones88 said:


> I really wish people would stop hyping up this light as I don't have $400 (including 4 cells) to spend on one.
> 
> Maybe I should stop reading this thread.



Deals can be had, just like with all the others. Predator EDC is selling it for 10% off and will include batteries as well. Just give them a call. 

For as much splash as the TM11 made through it's different variations, the TM26 is actually a much nicer light.


----------



## Frank1967

Patriot said:


> Deals can be had, just like with all the others. Predator EDC is selling it for 10% off and will include batteries as well. Just give them a call.
> 
> For as much splash as the TM11 made through it's different variations, the TM26 is actually a much nicer light.



I got mine form Illumination Supply for 36% off. I am not sure if the deal is still in effect. Great light!


----------



## SeamusORiley

Will this work to charge the TM 26 in the car?

*12v Car Cord For Nitecore Charger I4 I2*​


----------



## markr6

Did everyone see the "torture" video on the Nitecore Facebook page? I can't share the link since Facebook is blocked at work, but I watched it at home last night and showed some pretty rough outdoor use in water and mud.


----------



## shelm

markr6 said:


> Did everyone see the "torture" video on the Nitecore Facebook page? I can't share the link since Facebook is blocked at work, but I watched it at home last night and showed some pretty rough outdoor use in water and mud.




Awesome drop tests!! thanks for sharing! 

:rock:


----------



## thijsco19

markr6 said:


> Did everyone see the "torture" video on the Nitecore Facebook page? I can't share the link since Facebook is blocked at work, but I watched it at home last night and showed some pretty rough outdoor use in water and mud.



Here you go: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=484892434891398


----------



## SeamusORiley

thijsco19 said:


> Here you go: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=484892434891398



The question about the charging entry point and water seems to be answered. Impressive light.


----------



## Patriot

That was a really well done video...even with the overly dramatic music. 

I just got back from a 4 mile desert walk with the TM26 and it's just amazing how well this light performs and handles. In the video when they were bashing the TM26 against the branch, I could relate to how tough this light feels. The head seems to have a lot of aluminum in it.


----------



## Arif

And I'm about to be 'archiving' my Olight SR92! The TM 26 goes from being genuinely deployable as a night-light/check-on-baby light - to full-on search-light! It also made me realise that the most effective 'search and rescue' light is going to be something that can recreate daylight - at night - rather than a pointy beam. Given the lux/intensity of this thing upon distance objects - it's arguably the ultimate searchlight too. Heck - this could be the one light that renders all the others redundant, given that it's small enough to carry 'every other day', if you know what I mean. Add to that in-situ charging, and fantastic charging set-up overall - it's bordering on being the Holy Grail of portable lighting.


----------



## Phry

Arif said:


> And I'm about to be 'archiving' my Olight SR92! The TM 26 goes from being genuinely deployable as a night-light/check-on-baby light - to full-on search-light! It also made me realise that the most effective 'search and rescue' light is going to be something that can recreate daylight - at night - rather than a pointy beam. Given the lux/intensity of this thing upon distance objects - it's arguably the ultimate searchlight too. Heck - this could be the one light that renders all the others redundant, given that it's small enough to carry 'every other day', if you know what I mean. Add to that in-situ charging, and fantastic charging set-up overall - it's bordering on being the Holy Grail of portable lighting.



So you like it then?


----------



## DucS2R

You make me very happy that I ordered one yesterday. Anyone want a TM 11 for a reasonable price 

T


----------



## SeamusORiley

Arif said:


> And I'm about to be 'archiving' my Olight SR92! The TM 26 goes from being genuinely deployable as a night-light/check-on-baby light - to full-on search-light! It also made me realise that the most effective 'search and rescue' light is going to be something that can recreate daylight - at night - rather than a pointy beam. Given the lux/intensity of this thing upon distance objects - it's arguably the ultimate searchlight too. Heck - this could be the one light that renders all the others redundant, given that it's small enough to carry 'every other day', if you know what I mean. Add to that in-situ charging, and fantastic charging set-up overall - it's bordering on being the Holy Grail of portable lighting.



I don't know if I dare complain about it, as I love it. We were able to highlight swamps for gators and snakes, while walking, and to see it go across water was something special. I wish I had captured it on camera!

So, here I go...

I so wish I had a diffuser cap for it! 

With its size, display, and incredible range of lumens, it is perfection. If anyone knows where a diffuser cap might be fashioned for it, please post. I am currently just looking around to see if something can be fashioned for it. 

I still can't believe I spend this much money on a flashlight, especially since I do not need one for work, and I can't believe how versatile this light is, and how it is worth the money! 

This summer I hope to have it light up the yard for barbecues, whiffle ball games, guitar playing and overall relaxing. It works nicely with tripods (which can be purchased very cheaply in camera sections of stores) and microphone stands (musicians get a small mic holder which goes right into a tripod).


----------



## markr6

Nice photos!! Did you give Nitecore permission to use this photo? Some photographers don't care, but I think companies should always at least ask. I noticed this one on their webpage. Looks great!



Jelle-S said:


> Some creative night shots I made with the TM26;


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot, others: 

do you have a specific number in which you always recharge at? I am wondering this not only for the TM 26, but for the EC 25, since it tells me the voltage. I have read that better for battery life and recharges is to not wait until it goes below 3.7. I have nightly use of the TM 26...should I simply plug it in during the day? The nightly use is 5 minutes to 20 minutes only, for the most part. 

thanks!


----------



## Jelle-S

markr6 said:


> Nice photos!! Did you give Nitecore permission to use this photo? Some photographers don't care, but I think companies should always at least ask. I noticed this one on their webpage. Looks great!



Thanks, and yes I shot some photo's with the TM26 for Nitecore, but thanks for the tip!


----------



## pjandyho

Jelle-S,

Awesome photos! Great shots there!


----------



## mesa232323

It looks like something I could sync with an application via Android


----------



## turboBB

SeamusORiley said:


> Will this work to charge the TM 26 in the car?
> 
> *12v Car Cord For Nitecore Charger I4 I2*



No, the charging port on the TM26 is a lot smaller than on the I4/I2 chargers.

Jelle - Fantastic shots!!


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Oh no! I was in search of the ultimate flood light and i wound up getting The TN30 XM-L2, yike i saw 2 comments about it in here and both of them were negative. I didn't even receive my TN30 yet so it should be an easy (unopened) return, do you guys think I should return it and get TM26 instead? I want the king of flood.

The reason i went with TN30 is because of the updated XM-L2, i guess that was flawed reasoning on my part damn


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Oh well i'll just own both. If i wanna fit in around hear i better own at least 30 flashlights haha


----------



## SeamusORiley

turboBB said:


> No, the charging port on the TM26 is a lot smaller than on the I4/I2 chargers.
> 
> Jelle - Fantastic shots!!



Nitecore put out a car charger for it? Any dealers know? it is in the photo.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Just got TM 26 and DDR30 TM 26 wins hands down working security this is the perfect light super bright solid feel and able to last in tire shift my DDR30 diet out in 20 minutes the display did not work what good is a digital display that does not read


----------



## Verndog

This thread isn't going to go away is it?? Important question, does this light have firefly mode or is it "useslessly hobbled"?


----------



## markr6

Verndog said:


> Important question, does this light have firefly mode or is it "useslessly hobbled"?



LOL!!


----------



## SeamusORiley

markr6 said:


> LOL!!



Sometimes, it is really just a great thing to have "the best" of something, even if it is only a flashlight. That is how I feel about the TM 26...it can be debated about being "the best" but just entering the debate says a lot. 

I don't need 3400 + lumens,  but it is great to have 1700 lumens for hours straight, in outdoor recreation. 
At low level, the light can last more than a month without having to be recharged; left on 12 hours a day! 

For me, a lot has to do with the craftsmanship of the TM 26. I had the TM 15 when the TM 26 was released and sold it, but I did so regrettably, because the TM 15 is also really well made. I had the diffuser cap for the 15 that was perfection: clamped on just right, swing door open rather than having to take it off. Great light. I was drawn to the digital display and ability to charge it without removing the batteries. 

I recognize that there are a lot of great lights out there, and folks can get 'brand defensive' in their views (we all like to justify the money we spend), but for me, I can't justify the money for the light: a $39 Tiny Monster could do the job. It is just that it is really nice to own something that is 'the best' out there. 

I played a Martin guitar as a young teen and drooled over it. It took me 30 years to obtain one, but when I did, knowing it is the "best" (there are plenty out there better and more expensive technically), it was a special feeling to it. 

I admire the craftsmanship of the TM 26, as it seems others do, so this thread may go on and on...until a smaller, more powerful light, with more digital advances, comes out. 

Perhaps:

Digital readout of the outdoor temperature;
A compass
A Wi-fi connection (for what? I dunno)
A voice to remind us to change the batteries, quickly disabled because it would be so annoying!
Turbo that instead of two hours, gives four hours, followed by another that gives 8 hours, and so on...


----------



## Verndog

SeamusORiley said:


> .... so this thread may go on and on...until a smaller, more powerful light, with more digital advances, comes out.



No worries, that was posted as sarcasm relating to another thread...you had to be there. 

No doubt it's top of the line, just way overkill for my needs. That doesn't scare me off though. Main issues I have with this light are, 1) how to convince the wife it was only $79.00, 2) how to make it satisfy my wants for more then 1 week.


----------



## markr6

Like Verndog said, it was just a little "inside joke".

SeamusORiley, hopefully you didn't think I was laughing at you, as I have no reservations about this light. It's simply amazing but unfortunately WAY out of my budget.


----------



## Arif

Mini-survey for those with the TM26 (& ideally with the P25 too, for comparison) - does the button on yours have a clear 'two-stage' feel to it, or are you in effect 'guessing' when you've applied quite enough pressure for Stage 1 'On'? On the P25, for example - both stages have a very clear feel and 'click' - i.e. you can feel the first 'landing-point' very clearly - and then press beyond that to the second 'click'. On my TM26 - the only clear landing-point or feel of a click is for the second-stage - i.e. full-On to Max power. Stage 1 is achieved by applying 'enough' pressure to the button - but no real idea when it's on, except that the device puts out light!

Just wondering if it's just mine, especially as they have it so right on the P25.


----------



## SeamusORiley

First: I got the humor and the cleverness, and enjoyed it. I appreciate the intellect of this forum. 

Second: I found that within a few tries, the 2 stage click is really easy to use. No mistakes on it. 

As to convincing the wife that it is $79, I always found taking her out clothes shopping for "just a new top" works well.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Hey is there any place to find the best deal on the TM26? I'm pretty much seeing $390 everywhere


----------



## warmurf

E-mail Illumination Supply- ask Craig there. Best deal out there.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Thanks for trying to help out, Ugh Illumination Supply was also $390 i guess u just gotta catch a random sale, HOWEVER, saw it at aliexpress.com, they have it for $330 and free shipping!! Been searching all night...


----------



## Crazybright

Illumination Supply did have the best price going for a while, thats where I got mine. But the price you got at $330 isn't to bad. Either way it will truly give you the Beast flashlight.


----------



## pjandyho

Crazybright said:


> Illumination Supply did have the best price going for a while, thats where I got mine. But the price you got at $330 isn't to bad. Either way it will truly give you the Beast flashlight.


$330 isn't so bad until I calculate the total cost of the 8 pcs Nitecore batteries and the i4 Intellicharger that Craig is throwing in. Suddenly the price from Illumination Supply seems splendid.


----------



## Arif

Any further input on my switch-feel related question?


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Crazybright said:


> Illumination Supply did have the best price going for a while, thats where I got mine. But the price you got at $330 isn't to bad. Either way it will truly give you the Beast flashlight.



Haha yes, a true Beast indeed. I'm absolutely buying one. My only decision is should i pull the trigger or should i wait for the XM-L2 updrade. The XM-L2 is already being used how far away can the upgrade possibly be, the TN30 increased output by 20% with the upgrade, based on that an upgraded TM26 should be 4,200 lumens


----------



## Frank1967

Arif said:


> Mini-survey for those with the TM26 (& ideally with the P25 too, for comparison) - does the button on yours have a clear 'two-stage' feel to it, or are you in effect 'guessing' when you've applied quite enough pressure for Stage 1 'On'? On the P25, for example - both stages have a very clear feel and 'click' - i.e. you can feel the first 'landing-point' very clearly - and then press beyond that to the second 'click'. On my TM26 - the only clear landing-point or feel of a click is for the second-stage - i.e. full-On to Max power. Stage 1 is achieved by applying 'enough' pressure to the button - but no real idea when it's on, except that the device puts out light!
> 
> Just wondering if it's just mine, especially as they have it so right on the P25.



No there is no clear "click " when engaging stage 1. Having said that I have never made a selection by accident. Unlike my Zebralight which drove me nuts this is perfect for me. :twothumbs


----------



## BeastFlashlight

pjandyho said:


> $330 isn't so bad until I calculate the total cost of the 8 pcs Nitecore batteries and the i4 Intellicharger that Craig is throwing in. Suddenly the price from Illumination Supply seems splendid.



But I don't need the Nitecore batteries do I? I have several Orbtronic 3400 mah's


----------



## Arif

Frank1967 said:


> No there is no clear "click " when engaging stage 1. Having said that I have never made a selection by accident. Unlike my Zebralight which drove me nuts this is perfect for me. :twothumbs



Nice one buddy - thanks for the response! I'm at ease now, knowing that it is as intended. Admittedly - the spring-weight of the button is very heavy, so that is their protection against mis-firing.


----------



## Frank1967

BeastFlashlight said:


> But I don't need the Nitecore batteries do I? I have several Orbtronic 3400 mah's



Exactly, that is why I bought it when they had 36% off! :naughty: Who knows maybe they will run that promotion again.


----------



## SeamusORiley

pjandyho said:


> $330 isn't so bad until I calculate the total cost of the 8 pcs Nitecore batteries and the i4 Intellicharger that Craig is throwing in. Suddenly the price from Illumination Supply seems splendid.



You won't need 8 batteries; only 4 and you don't need a charger. Perhaps a deal? Or, take the extra 4 batteries and the charger and put them on ebay! That will bring the price down. The trick is to find a way to justify it. If you can't find a way to justify the purchase, buy your wife something she does not need. Shoes often work well.


----------



## Sardaukar

I have a TM15, but dang do I NEED this one.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Sardaukar said:


> I have a TM15, but dang do I NEED this one.



Did you try the Thrunite catapult diffuser for the TM 15? Wow, what a perfect fit. There was no way I could justify the TM 26 and keep the TM 15, so I had to sell it but the diffuser made it difficult for me to part with! It is like as if it is made for the !M 15.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Anyone know where to find nitecore npb52 battery pack


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Frank1967 said:


> Exactly, that is why I bought it when they had 36% off! :naughty: Who knows maybe they will run that promotion again.



Sorry i didn't understand, this means that i do need special Nitecore batteries? My Orbtronics are useless with the TM26? 

I just lost a $310 ebay bid in the final minute for the TM26 with the charger included, damn


----------



## Frank1967

BeastFlashlight said:


> Sorry i didn't understand, this means that i do need special Nitecore batteries? My Orbtronics are useless with the TM26?
> 
> I just lost a $310 ebay bid in the final minute for the TM26 with the charger included, damn



Your batteries are better. The TM26 has a built in charger so you don't need one for the TM26.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Oh ok, perfect


----------



## SeamusORiley

If you can get it closer to home than waiting for overseas, all the better. Sorry to hear about your ebay miss. 

Question to others who already have this:

Am I alone in my quest to find a diffuser that will fit this gem? Anyone else??

I have even been searching through various camera sellers to see if anything might fit.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

The winning bid was $311.50 lol, free shipping


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

My TM26 arrived the other day bar a day delay as customs slapped a £25 charge for the import. Still over £100 cheaper with the illumination supply deal they had rather than paying £299 over here.

I have been working nights which has given me ample opportunity to test this thing out. It has amazed myself and my colleagues with how well it lights places up. Decent throw as well as spill. Its physically smaller than I expected too.

Im using CR123A's for the time being until a set of 18650's arrive in the post. Ive noticed the seem to rattle a fair bit. Im assuming its due to having the batteries stacked and im hoping not the case with 18650's. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

BeastFlashlight said:


> Oh well i'll just own both. If i wanna fit in around hear i better own at least 30 flashlights haha


Dammit, I only have 3.... I'd better get trawling the net. Where can I find one that has a built in cup holder?


----------



## Frank1967

aaronwalkeruk said:


> My TM26 arrived the other day bar a day delay as customs slapped a £25 charge for the import. Still over £100 cheaper with the illumination supply deal they had rather than paying £299 over here.
> 
> I have been working nights which has given me ample opportunity to test this thing out. It has amazed myself and my colleagues with how well it lights places up. Decent throw as well as spill. Its physically smaller than I expected too.
> 
> Im using CR123A's for the time being until a set of 18650's arrive in the post. Ive noticed the seem to rattle a fair bit. Im assuming its due to having the batteries stacked and im hoping not the case with 18650's. Can anyone confirm this?



Zero rattle on mine using 18650....unlike EA4 using AA


----------



## BeastFlashlight

aaronwalkeruk said:


> Dammit, I only have 3.... I'd better get trawling the net. Where can I find one that has a built in cup holder?



Lol, i definitely see myself making some unnecessary buys, I'll all about flood but people keep hyping up the Fexix TK75 I'll prob break down & buy that sooner or later


----------



## GordoJones88

aaronwalkeruk said:


> I'm using CR123A's for the time being until a set of 18650's arrive in the post. Ive noticed the seem to rattle a fair bit. I'm assuming its due to having the batteries stacked and im hoping not the case with 18650's. Can anyone confirm this?



Of course they rattle. CR123 (16340) are 16mm and 18650 are 18mm.


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

GordoJones88 said:


> Of course they rattle. CR123 (16340) are 16mm and 18650 are 18mm.



Ahh, sorry for the dumb post in that case. Im rather new to this and I have just been using surefires for years (6P, 6P LED, 6PX PRO & P2X FURY) which just use the cr123a's.

Good to know the rattle will be gone as soon as the postie get his act together


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

BeastFlashlight said:


> Lol, i definitely see myself making some unnecessary buys, I'll all about flood but people keep hyping up the Fexix TK75 I'll prob break down & buy that sooner or later



Im trying my hardest not to look at what else is on/ coming on the market to resist the temptation. I just know that when the successor to the TM26 appears I will be thinking how to convince the wife I need it....


----------



## BeastFlashlight

aaronwalkeruk said:


> Im trying my hardest not to look at what else is on/ coming on the market to resist the temptation. I just know that when the successor to the TM26 appears I will be thinking how to convince the wife I need it....



I think the successor should be a little bigger, the new XM-L2, maybe 5 or 6 emmiters & batteries, and WAY more power. Because the TM26 will remain a hot seller so make one a little different so that they still get tons of sales on both models. And of course i'll take the bigger one


----------



## DucS2R

Got mine today, sweet light. I plan to compare it to my TM 11 (which my son has already claimed) tonight as soon as my batteries are charged. The camera tripod mounting point is a really cool idea, I plan to use it at the beach this summer and totally annoy everyone around me ;-)

At the beach I go to in the Outer Banks NC, the are always flashlight wars that start up informally late at night. In 15 years I am undefeated...

T


----------



## DucS2R

Ok, got both the TM 11 and the TM 26 charged up, dark night with snow on the ground and in the trees, 30 acres of woodland behind my house. I am sorry but no pics, but it was a good environment to compare the two. I had not before realized what a strong center focus area the TM 11 has, I have always considered it a flood. The TM 26 actually has a smaller and brighter center focus area but it is less noticeable because the flood is so much stronger and more even. Even at the center focal area, the TM 26 is brighter than the TM11. You go wider into the focal plane and the TM 26 has much more bright flood. Both are great lights but the 26 definitely is a notch higher in terms of flood output, and the meter and recharging system are both big improvements. 

In terms of color, just from my eyes, the TM 11 is warmer than the TM 26, which is definitely more toward the cool light spectrum. 

In any case, very glad I bought the TM 26.

T


----------



## lumenjedi1

Love this light the best for security work.just want to know where I can find nbp52 battery pack it says it double the run time


----------



## lumenjedi1

I got my tm-26 from lumen tactial out of austin tx called them asked about the nbp52 battery pack they never heard of it i told him its printed in user manual there going to find and order it


----------



## herosemblem

Do you put the light in a holster when youre not using it, or do you set it down somewhere?


----------



## lumenjedi1

Holster always when I'm not taking it out and holding it wipeing it down with a soft cloth every 5 min


----------



## lumenjedi1

I could not love a human baby as much as I do this light and I have a daughter ,jk lol....but really I couldent


----------



## herosemblem

Ah, I didn't realize there was a holster for it!


----------



## lumenjedi1

Yep same holster as tm15 mine came with it and 4 nitecore 18650 and wall charger


----------



## windstrings

Just contemplating the whole debate of throw verses flood.

Once upon a time lights were pretty crappy... unless it was mounted on a train, you pretty much got a light at the local hardware and expected it would light your path to see what was in your immediate foreground. 

As lights progressed they got brighter and more portable. But still many folks "like myself" loved the bragging rights and abilities to see what was in the far distance... especially if searching for something. 

For that purpose they came up with the short arcs and the like which allowed the viewer to easily "miss" his target unless the light was lucky enough to fall on it due to no spill at all. I also think of the movies with the German searchlight looking for Kernel Hogans men as they sneaked out of camp.. it was a piece of cake to avoid being seen.

Now we have lights "HID" etc that when placed in the appropriate reflectors can see really farther than the naked eye can in broad daylight... so whats the purpose?.... unless your going to use binoculars or a scope when using, you can't make out what is illuminated anyway???.. its just too far.. even if the sun were shining?

I have a Mule and I can't even see what it can without binoculars?

So IMO I think the TM26 is my best choice to give you both worlds without going crazy for throw. Reason being, in reality no one uses a light to see 400 yards unless he is hunting with a scope at night??? that would be a crazy long shot even in daytime!

When I saw the 3 lights being panned....I did like the better color tones to make the world look more realistic.
I've found that the brain can interpret objects quicker and more accurately at night if the color tone matches real life daylight "warmer". The harsh high contrast of the bluer tones don't work.. if you don't believe me, drop a penny in the grass and try to find it with a 6300k LED Light and then try with a 4300K light and see the difference in how quick you can find it with the warmer tones..... Interpreting rocks from animals, bushes, and objects is critical if driving and much less eye strain with warmer tones and much more pleasurable to the eyes and so a better overall experience. The bluer tones hurt to look directly into, but are poor at hitting objects and reflecting usable light back to the eyes for interpretation. The shorter wavelengths are directional, and don't bounce as well without losing substantial energy.

As the light panned, I could just see things better with the TM26, more like it was daytime... even the distance shots gave my brain better perspective to interpret what I was seeing in a moment than the more tunneled vision of the TK75.

I like both.. if the TK75 had the spill of the TM26 then it would be the winner. But when looking at the "big picture", the TM 26 is the winner in my mind and a much more usable light.

It doesn't do much good to have a light if you don't use it because its not practical to keep handy... 

The MT26 can be carried with me while riding my motorcycle, bicycle riders can mount it to the handle bars, hikers can toss it in without it being one of the major items to carry, you can have it mounted on your belt and still sit in your car without it jabbing into everything.

I"m not too scared of the discussion of an upcoming MT30 because batteries being what they are... if the reflectors are deeper, that only means it may have a tad more throw but it will be at the expense of spill. If its more lumens then battery life will suffer even more.

No matter when you buy.. its like computers.. there will always be a better one coming next.

This is the coolest light I've seen in a long time.. I actually prefer the square head.. I hate a light that keeps rolling away when I set it down to point at my work site so my hands can be free..... for close up duties the only thing thats better are the zebra headlamps.... but this light is an all in one package.. I like that.

Who cares if efficiency is sucky at the low setting?.. that means I can only go how many hours before my battery is dead?..... more that I will ever need in a week of hiking!

Sorry for the long post.... they don't call me windy for nothin!


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well said I use mine at work everyday love it still looking for nbp52 battery pack tho


----------



## warmurf

Windstrings, enjoyed your commentary. You point out several good points that some of us have thought of but I rarely see mentioned. I too don’t see the point for a flashlight with such throw that youcannot see what is illuminated, let alone at that distance it’s a dot withlittle to no flood around it to give it perspective.
I’ve just bought one of these and this represents about ayears’ worth of my flashlight budget these days and did consider “but what willcome out next?”- “I’ll miss out on that”. But what the hey. I’ll be happyto nurse this bad body around for a while and buy the time I’ve built up fundsfor another go hopefully lights will have skipped a couple of updates (newemitters, upgrades in output etc.) and I’ll get my money’s worth on theimprovement over the 26. 
That said I think it will be a little while before that’sa problem.


----------



## Sh3ngLong

Damn it! I couldn't resist! I just bought a TM26 for $299.99 + free shipping! Can't wait!!


----------



## SeamusORiley

lumenjedi1 said:


> Well said I use mine at work everyday love it still looking for nbp52 battery pack tho



What batteries are you using now? Also, what type of run time do you need?

Windy, I enjoyed your post; not too long-winded.


----------



## stp

windstrings said:


> Just contemplating the whole debate of throw verses flood.
> ...



Pure throw is nice when you want to illuminate something without bringing to much attention to you. It also makes it easier to see far away because the flood doesn't blind you. BTW. I love animals and I had few occasions in my life when I was using flashlight and binoculars at the same time to observe them.

For me the perfect light would be TM26 with flood to throw and variable/more buttons/4way button (joystick alike) interface.

Just saying. I understand that for other people pure flood is the answer and all what they need but there are guys like me who would want more in one package. Personally I would even sacrifice some lumens for that.

Edit:
I just remembered one more thing. I don't need that myself. But I saw locals using cheap Chinese asphericals to help navigate others to camp. They were just using them to signal to others their location. So yes more throw then you can see can be useful.


----------



## thedoc007

Mine just arrived last night...and like a couple people have said, it is definitely smaller than I thought it would be. The "coke can" comparison is not really a good one...the tube is narrow enough that you can get a great grip on it, and I don't have particularly large hands. I've also checked the voltage readout against my DMM, and it is accurate - usually identical and so far the largest discrepancy I have seen is .02 volts, which is insignificant and could easily be due to operator error. The switch doesn't give great feedback for the half-press for mine either, but the spring is hard enough that I haven't accidentally gone into the wrong mode yet...this thing is AWESOME!


----------



## SeamusORiley

Here is the car charger for the TM 15: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111017399431

Will this work for the TM 26?


----------



## rdljr1

Has anyone been having trouble with theirs? I'm noticing a few issues with mine. Everyone's raves about the output and beam quality and color are spot on. It's pretty impressive. On mine though, I've noticed three things. First, the charger only charges to 4.0 volts. I've tested with both Orbtronic 3400's and the Nitecore 2300's. the charger displays that it is at 4.2 volts but once unplugged it shows a standby current of only 4.0. I pulled the batteries and confirmed with my multimeter. It does balance the charge to each battery though, as they all measured pretty much 4 volts spot on, so that's a positive. I also have issues with it turning on, with both sets of batteries, which are button tops. It takes a couple tries tightening down from lockout or a pat on the tail of the light for it to turn on. I also had a problem when turning of from turbo and trying to enter into daily mode. Same thing. It's only happened a few times now but is an annoyance. Lastly, the accuracy of my display measurements are wrong, specifically at the 540 lumen level. On this level with a full set of batteries, the blue light will begin to flash indicating low battery levels. When I check the display it shows a voltage around 3.5 volts, 1 bar on the battery indicator and >35 mins of runtime. When I half click up to the 1700 lumen level, the flashing stops, and the display shows 4 bars, 3.85 volts and a runtime of >1.8 hours. It's very strange and makes no sense. Happens pretty consistently at the 540 lumen level and a few similar instances on the 95 lumen level. I purchased it at Illumination Supply with the coupon code, so I got a great deal, but these issues concern me. I sent them a message and have yet to hear back. Has anyone had similar problems? Thanks


----------



## Frank1967

rdljr1 said:


> Has anyone been having trouble with theirs? I'm noticing a few issues with mine. Everyone's raves about the output and beam quality and color are spot on. It's pretty impressive. On mine though, I've noticed three things. First, the charger only charges to 4.0 volts. I've tested with both Orbtronic 3400's and the Nitecore 2300's. the charger displays that it is at 4.2 volts but once unplugged it shows a standby current of only 4.0. I pulled the batteries and confirmed with my multimeter. It does balance the charge to each battery though, as they all measured pretty much 4 volts spot on, so that's a positive. I also have issues with it turning on, with both sets of batteries, which are button tops. It takes a couple tries tightening down from lockout or a pat on the tail of the light for it to turn on. I also had a problem when turning of from turbo and trying to enter into daily mode. Same thing. It's only happened a few times now but is an annoyance. Lastly, the accuracy of my display measurements are wrong, specifically at the 540 lumen level. On this level with a full set of batteries, the blue light will begin to flash indicating low battery levels. When I check the display it shows a voltage around 3.5 volts, 1 bar on the battery indicator and >35 mins of runtime. When I half click up to the 1700 lumen level, the flashing stops, and the display shows 4 bars, 3.85 volts and a runtime of >1.8 hours. It's very strange and makes no sense. Happens pretty consistently at the 540 lumen level and a few similar instances on the 95 lumen level. I purchased it at Illumination Supply with the coupon code, so I got a great deal, but these issues concern me. I sent them a message and have yet to hear back. Has anyone had similar problems? Thanks


I have even used mine with flat AW 3100 batteries and it works great. No issues. All your other problems I have not experienced EXCEPT the battery indicator when full charged. If I turn on TURBO it only shows 3 bars instead of 4 but >45min. The voltage also shows 4 volts but this SEEMS to be improving the more times I charge the batteries. I have new AW 3100 and new Eagletac 3100. I am not a battery expert and thought maybe due to the batteries being new and needing a few cycles. Regardless, I have yet to see 4 bars on Turbo immediately after a full charge.


----------



## windstrings

I also forgot to mention some of what has forged my opinion is the DEFT I own. 
It's a projection light that can light up the gold in your teeth at 300 yards, all the while miss someone standing there 50 feet away from the edge of the very bright narrow beam pathway. 
It's almost like a very wide laser. 

It's very light with only 4 AA batteries and very efficient.... Know where it's at? 
In my safe! I never use it cause there is no perspective to speak of. 


On the other hand, I don't like many of the multiple led lights of the past because they are all flood and my eye pierces into the darkness beyond and yearns to see what is missing. 

But the tm26 has enough lumens to do both. 

I appreciate the need to not attract attention like if your a police officer etc, then another light may be a better choice.
Maybe one that focuses. 

Considering even that..... you have to weigh a few factors.
1. If you give the bad guy even 1/2 second warning by him seeing your light before you spot him, he will hide and you'll never find him!
2. If you see him in normal mode "speaking of other lights that may have focus to spot mode on the fly", and then go to spot, are you missing any of his buddies nearby?.. they are now in the dark and you can't see them?
3. But hitting the bad guy with a powerful spot beam, he is blinded to the surroundings as the light is not illuminating those surroundings and he is forced to stay put.... "same with animals"....

The main difference I see that is the clincher.. animals often continue to look at a panning spot beam until they are finally located, whereas a human being will hide.

There has also been discussion about shining a very bright light "first I remember was discussions about the Barnburner", down a road as you could inadvertently blind a passing car or bicyclelist.... then don't do that!.... LOL!

I just love the "instant on" ability of LED for security at night.

I have an auto .45 by my bedside "locked with finger combo" and with a small extremely bright light as this, I would hopefully never have to actually use the gun, ...... and if I did, I want "everything" illuminated seriously bright so I don't miss anything I "think" I'm shooting at while totally blinding the bad guy and all his buddies he may have brought at the same time!


----------



## stp

windstrings said:


> I appreciate the need to not attract attention like if your a police officer etc, then another light may be a better choice.
> Maybe one that focuses.
> 
> Considering even that.....



You are overanalysing it. I said nothing about police etc. Probably they would also find two kinds of beam usefull but what I meant was that thrower is good if you don't want to distract, blind or attract attenion of people around you: on the campsite, on the boat or just walking in larger group. Sometimes you want to iluminate something further away and you have to chose between iluminating entire field with 3k lumens (what a douche bag...) or using focused 500-1000 lumens to selectively illuminate just what you want to see.

I will reiterate. I find flooders or semi-flooders useful for different things. I would like to have TM26 but not at that price because it doesn't cover 100% of my needs. I'm just pointing that if something is perfect for you it doesn't mean that it will be perfect for everybody else. From your previous post I interpreted that you think that every light should have beam profile like TM26 because there is no reason for pure flooders or pure throwers anymore when you can have something so powerful in between. You are wrong, there is still a reason for them - let others make their choice please


----------



## lumenjedi1

SeamusORiley said:


> What batteries are you using now? Also, what type of run time do you need?
> 
> Windy, I enjoyed your post; not too long-winded.


 I use nitecore 18650 3200 I sometimes work double shifts so need more runtime don't want to keep changeing batt in dirty dusty construction sites besides more is better


----------



## lumenjedi1

Working security this light is great would be good for police too never too bright as far as people seeing the light is the point I keep my site lit up as much as I can I have no prob,in 6 years not one break in or vandalism on my shifts that's why I'm the manager you keep shineing the light around all over and the bad guys stay away. So by far this is the best one yet 4 work I've used 6 dcell mag was my dads wgen he was pd back in th 70's,dorcy rechargable,4 sevens malestrom,jetbeam rrt-3 raptor,jetbeam bc40 now this (I had some other cheap'o's I also had ddr 30 but sent back went thru 3 just sent third one back so sad about that but lovin the tm-26


----------



## windstrings

Most people don't have the money nor the space to keep 10 lights on hand for the job at hand.
And as you know, when you go to do a job, the job often changes and so the need of the light changes.

Its ok to disagree..... We all walk in different levels of enlightenment and different perspectives with different needs and finances.

I do the same thing with guns..... there are many different types.. I try to use one that is the most versatile so I not only don't have buyers remorse later, but don't go into the woods and wish I would have brought another because the conditions change.

I have had many lights.... over time I tend to gravitate towards the one thats the most versatile and fits the most uses without needing another.

Some folks love to have a whole safe full of guns, others prefer 3 to fit all needs. I would venture to say that most folks end up with so many lights simply because a better one keeps coming out.

I'm just saying, all things considered, this light fits the bill for the most needs..... no need to interpret what I say as an absolute for all peoples choices.... you are free to spend 5000.00 on 10 lights of your choice or just buy this one and be done.

Not trying to pick a fight, but don't misinterpret passion for dictatorship. 


There may be more wisdom in buying and collecting cheaper lights with specific uses but its just not my style.

I in turn pay the high price and then it sits on the shelf later because a better all use light has come out to fit the bill. I usually sell or give away the others if I go long enough without actually using it.

I bought my SR90 because of the intense throw while still offering a soft spill for perspective... only problem is its heavy and big.. but a masterpiece otherwise... not the TM26 superceeds it IMO.... all the lights I have bought in the past were not "all in one lights".. I have small ones, and very intense HID ones.....

I'm just saying this one light we are speaking of is a marvel and to be considered over buying several lesser lights that are more specific when this one will do all they will do in one small package.

Whether a police, firefighter, camping, hiking, hunting, or just taking a stroll, I don't know anyone who takes 5 lights with them at the same time....A light is no good to you if its not on you..... one reason smartphones have become so popular.. they are one device that does it all, its on you all the time so its actually used and practical.
Yet some are content to have a simple phone that just makes calls.


----------



## windstrings

lumenjedi1 said:


> I use nitecore 18650 3200 I sometimes work double shifts so need more runtime don't want to keep changeing batt in dirty dusty construction sites besides more is better



Sounds like thats a real need and priority..... due to battery limitation you will need to go to a heavier light unless your willing to use less lumen output.

I once was a paramedic.. as you know they aren't armed, yet I would get to scenes often before the police.... in that specific role, my Olight SR90 would be an excellent light as it has killer power, dual brightness and doubles as a weapon in a pinch... "a real bat!".. wouldn't want to get hit with one!......

PM me if you want to buy mine... LOL!


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well said I always tell my guards different lights for different sites I only gave one of mine away the 4 sevens malestrom all others I have but need new reflector for raptor mine rarely collect dust on my lights I use the jetbeam bc40 for secondary light being manager I often work sixteen plus hour shifts so when its late and I'm tired hocked up on rockstars and coffe I like having the entire site lit I've pissed off homeless, neighbors that live by site I have cops stoping me asking where I get my light lol so yes I too have the passion but I also use my lights as much as I can when I can why not I don't need book ends


----------



## lumenjedi1

I agree this is the swiss army light I use the 1700 lumen setting then when needed I bust the 3500,I don't plan to buy another light for bit unless someone actually makes a lightsaber...ok at least one I would not tell my girl about. I still want the nbp52 battery pack. I don't like changing batterys on site if not in truck don't like getting dust and dirt inside light


----------



## windstrings

I wonder if it would be less hassle to have a charger on hand? 
If you change batteries, will it be an issue keeping up with the other battery pack? 

Or do u carry that pack on you at all times? 

I haven't investigated it yet.... 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

I don't know I already carry 4x18650's in holster on belt I can't always charge on site no power. I don't want to keep cahnging cells on site lost of dust moisture not good.there are times I've had lights die right in middle of using so if I'm changing cells and someone is creeping around I can't yell timeout lol


----------



## lumenjedi1

Maybe its a extender tube or something idk I can't find any info on it just what's in the manual it has become my unicorn impossable to catch


----------



## windstrings

Seems carrying batteries is easy, can always dodge into a bathroom or office to change batteries... 

Will be interesting to see what they came up with. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Sh3ngLong said:


> Damn it! I couldn't resist! I just bought a TM26 for $299.99 + free shipping! Can't wait!!



I broke down to, u beat me by $8 I got it on ebay for $292 plus $15 delivery


----------



## windstrings

Unless the price is ridiculous . I do like supporting the US carriers as they have already had it shipped and are holding it, so when we buy it, we have an actual phone number we can call for questions, simple RMA issues and accessories..... thats worth a little more.

The only time that doesn't work is if they don't have it in stock and wait till they get lots of orders and then order in quantity... thereby delaying your arrival and simply acting as a middleman holding things up and costing more.....

Good service is worth something.... I would never order my car straight from China or even Japan as I have no reputable representation I can access..... be careful!

Unless everything goes perfect for the life of the light and initial payment and shipment, it could cost much more .... its a gamble


----------



## markr6

I want one of these bad! TM26 or groceries for 2 months....decisions, decisions :laughing:


----------



## lumenjedi1

windstrings said:


> Seems carrying batteries is easy, can always dodge into a bathroom or office to change batteries...
> 
> Will be interesting to see what they came up with.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


. True but sometimes I'm just in a big feild would like to see it tho still want,don't care how I want it now,I want a beam feast


----------



## Arif

windstrings said:


> I'm just saying this one light we are speaking of is a marvel and to be considered over buying several lesser lights that are more specific when this one will do all they will do in one small package.


This comment has reminded me of my history with torches (as we here in the UK call them!).

I'm approaching 40 - and grew up worshipping the Maglite. They may be available everywhere now - but in their time you needed to be a bit of an enthusiast to find a 6D-Cell one. I also 'sourced' their special xenon bulb upgrades. The overall _paradigm_ was 'the bigger the better and brighter' - and that it needed to be large and heavy to be objectively 'bright'. A 'proper' torch was big.

And then a few years ago I discovered Fenix torches - and this was a paradigm shift - in that to be satisfied that I was carrying an objectively powerful torch - it no longer needed to be big. And indeed - a small torch that punched out more in standard form than any Maglite - was simply a revelation in terms of the practicalities of 'EDC'.

Then to get hold of some serious throw - I got the Olight SR90/95. Again - even in the world of LEDs, you needed big and heavy for serious output and runtimes.

Now with the TM26 - I'm extremely aware that this is another paradigm shift - because it is almost bordering on EDC'able, and does indeed make redundant many other lights in my collection, in one fell, 21st-Century swoop. Check up on baby - or flood-check the entire estate out of a loft window if you hear a funny sound out in the distance. And all in an extremely managable package. The TM26 seriously forces you to ask why you'd need any other light (for the average Joe/torch nut).

Credit must first go to Cree - and then to Nitecore.


----------



## rdljr1

Frank1967 said:


> I have even used mine with flat AW 3100 batteries and it works great. No issues. All your other problems I have not experienced EXCEPT the battery indicator when full charged. If I turn on TURBO it only shows 3 bars instead of 4 but >45min. The voltage also shows 4 volts but this SEEMS to be improving the more times I charge the batteries. I have new AW 3100 and new Eagletac 3100. I am not a battery expert and thought maybe due to the batteries being new and needing a few cycles. Regardless, I have yet to see 4 bars on Turbo immediately after a full charge.



Thats interesting. I tried both AW 3100 and 3400 and neither worked for me. I don't think it's the batteries when it comes to the charging issue though. I charged both sets on my Sysmax i4 intellicharger and both charged to 4.2 volts. They even read 4.2 volts when placed in the flashlight. The charging isn't a huge issue for me though, because it does balance the charge and you know you won't over charge the batteries and thatll prolong their usable life. But for the price they are selling it at this shouldn't be an issue or they should atleast mention it in the manual. Hopefully Ill hear back from Illumination Supply soon about the other issues and hopefully they'll exchange it for me.


----------



## lumenjedi1

rdljr1 said:


> Thats interesting. I tried both AW 3100 and 3400 and neither worked for me. I don't think it's the batteries when it comes to the charging issue though. I charged both sets on my Sysmax i4 intellicharger and both charged to 4.2 volts. They even read 4.2 volts when placed in the flashlight. The charging isn't a huge issue for me though, because it does balance the charge and you know you won't over charge the batteries and thatll prolong their usable life. But for the price they are selling it at this shouldn't be an issue or they should atleast mention it in the manual. Hopefully Ill hear back from Illumination Supply soon about the other issues and hopefully they'll exchange it for me.



I had charge prob with a tm15 they took it back 4 me at least my place did


----------



## lumenjedi1

I chaeged my tm-26 when I put on 3500 lm it read 55 min on time for about a min and half then went to 45 min reading could that be a bad thing


----------



## SeamusORiley

SeamusORiley said:


> Here is the car charger for the TM 15: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111017399431
> 
> Will this work for the TM 26?




I decided to ask the dealer, who responded that it does work with the TM 26. 

For the poster who needs to carry batteries, would having a car charger be of use to you? 

I don't need it but am ordering it as it is a nice convenience to have yet another way to charge this monster. 

I also have the P 25 arriving tomorrow, and my wife has the MH2C; both of which can be charged by lap top, and in the car. I find it a great convenience.


----------



## SeamusORiley

lumenjedi1 said:


> I chaeged my tm-26 when I put on 3500 lm it read 55 min on time for about a min and half then went to 45 min reading could that be a bad thing



I find that sometimes the shock of the high lumens needs a few minutes to have the unit 'respond' to it and 'resolve' the issue, and then it goes to a consistent response. I found the same thing with the turbo level on the EC 25, as others have, where it flashes on full --it seems to just read 'overloaded' on turbo, but then seems to respond just fine. 

I don't think it is of any concern.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thankyou that helps feel better now lol,always glad to get good info


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> I chaeged my tm-26 when I put on 3500 lm it read 55 min on time for about a min and half then went to 45 min reading could that be a bad thing




Yeah, it's based on current and updates periodically but I notice it's not hyper accurate. It's also very conservative because when I keep it in turbo mode with a fan on it, it will display 1 minute of runtime left at 3.14V but keeps running way longer than 1 minute. It ran like that for another 10-12 minutes before stepping down to L4.



I forgot who said it was the Swiss Army knife of lights, but that's darn funny and very applicable!


----------



## lumenjedi1

Patriot said:


> Yeah, it's based on current and updates periodically but I notice it's not hyper accurate. It's also very conservative because when I keep it in turbo mode with a fan on it, it will display 1 minute of runtime left at 3.14V but keeps running way longer than 1 minute. It ran like that for another 10-12 minutes before stepping down to L4. Thank you for info I was the one who called it a swiss army light,thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot who said it was the Swiss Army knife of lights, but that's darn funny and very applicable!


----------



## lumenjedi1

Patriot said:


> Yeah, it's based on current and updates periodically but I notice it's not hyper accurate. It's also very conservative because when I keep it in turbo mode with a fan on it, it will display 1 minute of runtime left at 3.14V but keeps running way longer than 1 minute. It ran like that for another 10-12 minutes before stepping down to L4. Thank you for info I was the one who called it a swiss army light,thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot who said it was the Swiss Army knife of lights, but that's darn funny and very applicable!


----------



## lumenjedi1

sorry patroit I messed that up I'm using my phone to send this but thanks for info again


----------



## itguy07

SeamusORiley said:


> Here is the car charger for the TM 15: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111017399431
> 
> Will this work for the TM 26?



Dont see why not. It's the same 12v, 1A as the TM15. Also if you're in the USA, Battery Junction also sells the cord for $5.


----------



## pjandyho

I must admit, when I first saw the TM 26, my thoughts went "what a fugly looking light"! And I thought that this will never be in my "to buy" list. Guess what? I decided to plonk my hard earned dollars on one when Illumination Supply posted about the promo. I don't really need the charger and the 8 pcs Nitecore 18650 but I thought "why not"? Just received it today and my initial impression has been quite good. I still think it is ugly, real ugly, but the benefits of the high output plus the OLED readout far outweighs the look of this thing. Kind of like this light although I suspect it is only because it is still new to me. I guess time and use will tell how I will like it.


----------



## herosemblem

No problem, pjandyho. I'll gladly take the TM26 off your hands once the novelty of the new light has worn off .


----------



## pjandyho

herosemblem said:


> No problem, pjandyho. I'll gladly take the TM26 off your hands once the novelty of the new light has worn off .


Lol! By then the TM26 would be equally worn as well! Not sure if you would still want it by then.


----------



## johnjr

I've had the TM26 for about a month and I have to say that I don't regret making this purchase cause the quality is top notch and it looks a whole lot better in in person.


----------



## druidmars

Arif said:


> This comment has reminded me of my history with torches (as we here in the UK call them!).
> 
> I'm approaching 40 - and grew up worshipping the Maglite. They may be available everywhere now - but in their time you needed to be a bit of an enthusiast to find a 6D-Cell one. I also 'sourced' their special xenon bulb upgrades. The overall _paradigm_ was 'the bigger the better and brighter' - and that it needed to be large and heavy to be objectively 'bright'. A 'proper' torch was big.
> 
> And then a few years ago I discovered Fenix torches - and this was a paradigm shift - in that to be satisfied that I was carrying an objectively powerful torch - it no longer needed to be big. And indeed - a small torch that punched out more in standard form than any Maglite - was simply a revelation in terms of the practicalities of 'EDC'.
> 
> Then to get hold of some serious throw - I got the Olight SR90/95. Again - even in the world of LEDs, you needed big and heavy for serious output and runtimes.
> 
> Now with the TM26 - I'm extremely aware that this is another paradigm shift - because it is almost bordering on EDC'able, and does indeed make redundant many other lights in my collection, in one fell, 21st-Century swoop. Check up on baby - or flood-check the entire estate out of a loft window if you hear a funny sound out in the distance. And all in an extremely managable package. The TM26 seriously forces you to ask why you'd need any other light (for the average Joe/torch nut).
> 
> Credit must first go to Cree - and then to Nitecore.



Haven't I written this before?  Your story is almost the same as mine  I'm longing the take the plunge on this one!


----------



## ghodan

TM26 can survive a north Korean nuke:
http://www.nitecore.com/newsDetail.aspx?id=178


----------



## Patriot

Awesome Quality Control and Consistency from the TM26!

Yesterday I had the opportunity to perform relative light output readings on 6 different TM26's. 

ceiling bounce lux..

396
403
401
402
399
407

Wow! how is that even possible...lol :twothumbs


----------



## lumenjedi1

OUTSTANDING! I have no regrets about this light at all. Still looking for the bat pack tho


----------



## windstrings

I like it looking different... I can't decide if it looks like a high tech timed hand grenade, or a futuristic laser of some sort... But it's totally cool in my book. 

On a practical level, most round lights are a pain to lay down so they point on your work area... Seems when it's not rolling, it's still too high or low... The TM26 quad will be easy to fix where you need it. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeamusORiley

Fenix has nice quality (TK 75) flashlights, but I don't think the upcoming RC 40 is good competition for the TM 26. Unless the pictures are not doing it justice, it looks really large and I think it may have trouble, in spite of good quality, competing against the TM 26 because of the size issue. 

I like the look of the TM 26. I think Fenix would have been better off trying to match the 75 with internal charging the way of TM 15 and TM 26. It is a great feature. I have ordered the car charger for the TM 26.


----------



## Arif

I am however now 'forcing' myself to get my head round semi-EDC'ing it. If we take the assumption that EDC'ing is a correct objective for any self-respecting torch nut ('flashaholic'), then the question is - how mad is it to try to EDC the TM26? Certainly - one will have been spoilt by the utter EDC'ability of classic AAA or AA torches - but now I have to remind myself that in order to EDC even an ordinary torch in the old days - it would have been to carry something quite cumbersome.

I know it's not really EDC material realistically - but if you're seriously afflicted with Flashaholism - then it's bordering on do'able!


Arif


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Fenix has nice quality (TK 75) flashlights, but I don't think the upcoming RC 40 is good competition for the TM 26. Unless the pictures are not doing it justice, it looks really large and I think it may have trouble, in spite of good quality, competing against the TM 26 because of the size issue.



Yeah, I would certainly agree. Looking past quality or features, these lights are for two completely different philosophies of use. With the TM26 they hit the extreme end of small & powerful. With the RC40 we'll get a large, "search" style light but with sustained run-times on high.


----------



## pjandyho

It says China Patent Pending on the body of the light. Honestly, China Patent? Anyone heard of that?


----------



## Verndog

pjandyho said:


> It says China Patent Pending on the body of the light. Honestly, China Patent? Anyone heard of that?



Well sure! It means that it can be copied anywhere except China. :thumbsup:


----------



## lumenjedi1

Does the blue flashing button light draw much power


----------



## lumenjedi1

And any way to estamate how much if any


----------



## lumenjedi1

at work now with tm-26 workin great time reading good getting lot of use out of the diff,light settings paint it red put white cross on it add tooth pick and cork screw


----------



## ghodan

SeamusORiley said:


> Fenix has nice quality (TK 75) flashlights, but I don't think the upcoming RC 40 is good competition for the TM 26. Unless the pictures are not doing it justice, it looks really large and I think it may have trouble, in spite of good quality, competing against the TM 26 because of the size issue.
> 
> I like the look of the TM 26. I think Fenix would have been better off trying to match the 75 with internal charging the way of TM 15 and TM 26. It is a great feature. I have ordered the car charger for the TM 26.



Totally different lights?
Only the Ansi lumen number is the same
Fenix RC40: 3500 ansi lumen - *126.000 CD !!!* – Trow 706 meter
Nitecore TM26: 3500 ansi lumen – 43.000 CD – Trow 415 meter

Fenix RC 40 has a huge reflector. TM26 got 4 small reflectors.
Price: TM26 is expensive. Its 350 euro in UK and 400 euro in Germany. RC40 unknown price but my gues is under 300 euro.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I put some old jetbeam 18650's 2300 in as back up batt every mode but tubro works when I hit it whole light shuts down even read out have to twist open and close and it reads 4.20v,the batterys rattle a little bit too,any thoughts?I took batts out using bc40 back up light


----------



## SeamusORiley

ghodan said:


> Totally different lights?
> Only the Ansi lumen number is the same
> Fenix RC40: 3500 ansi lumen - *126.000 CD !!!* – Trow 706 meter
> Nitecore TM26: 3500 ansi lumen – 43.000 CD – Trow 415 meter
> 
> Fenix RC 40 has a huge reflector. TM26 got 4 small reflectors.
> Price: TM26 is expensive. Its 350 euro in UK and 400 euro in Germany. RC40 unknown price but my gues is under 300 euro.



What makes you think it will be under 300 euro? just curious.


----------



## ghodan

SeamusORiley said:


> What makes you think it will be under 300 euro? just curious.



TM26 got a OLED display. Thats already one expensive part the Fenix RC40 does not have.
Fenix Tk75 is also priced very competitively vs the Nitecore TM11 and TM15.
TK75 is 180 euro.
TM11 and TM15 between 240 and 340 depending where you buy.
So my best guess is that the power house product of Fenix will be priced lower then the power house product of Nitecore.


----------



## thedoc007

Well, I did it, for science! 

I carried the TM26 yesterday, from 8:10AM to 9PM. I work for a shipping company as a driver, so I'm in and out of my truck constantly...today I had roughly 70 stops, enough to get the picture. 

It really isn't bad at all...obviously the thing is not light, so you need a belt to be fairly tight...otherwise it would be pulling your pants to one side. 

If your belt is properly fit, though, it works great! Even with getting in and out of a truck (approx 80 times, I park trucks at night as well), it was never a problem. 

I attached to the right side, and using a seatbelt with it there was no problem. The only issue I had was occasionally the holster's flap would catch on the seatbelt's attachment point, but it never came open, the only reason I noticed it was because of the sound. 

If you wanted to go climbing with it, I would definitely recommend using a bungee cord or similar to wrap from the flap to the D-ring in back to ensure it stays closed, but it was fine for everyday use. 

The holster actually has two options for attachment...the quick version I would use only for short periods if I needed hands free operation. The quick version is the velcro option, just pull the rear flap out and loop it over belt, and you can detach just as quickly. Frankly I shared Patriot's concern about the robustness of this method, as the velcro area is only a little more than one square inch. 

However, if you look underneath, there is just enough space to actually loop your belt into the straps of the holster...not the velcro part, but beneath that. Doing it that way made all the difference, it feels totally secure. The sizing is such that it can't rotate, or move up or down. Even running with it, where many lights would start swinging in the holster, this thing DOES NOT MOVE. At all. I have an Olight M20S-X, and I love that holster, but it terms of keeping the light in one place, the TM26 holster beats it hands down.

Doing it this way means the only way to remove the holster is to loosen your belt, but I don't see that as a drawback. I want the light to be readily accessible, but I don't see any need to rapidly transfer the holster. 

In conclusion, I freakin' love this light! Plus the reactions I got when I opened up the holster made it all worth it...this light is definitely an attention grabber. No one I showed it to had ever seen anything like it before, and when I turned it on...


----------



## lumenjedi1

I put my old jetbeams in charger one turn green an hour before the other could be bad cell? That's why turbo not working with them


----------



## windstrings

That's why in the future I will always pick a light that has batteries rather than a proprietary fuel cell. 
Yea fuel cells are nice.... Cells balanced etc.. Until they go bad.... 

Also about the holster and carrying it all day...... Good report! 
I doesn't matter how good a tool is if you won't use it because it's not practicle. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjandyho

@thedoc007

thanks for pointing out the loop behind the Velcro flap. I think it is cool. Never really felt any confidence with the Velcro flap.


----------



## SeamusORiley

ghodan said:


> TM26 got a OLED display. Thats already one expensive part the Fenix RC40 does not have.
> Fenix Tk75 is also priced very competitively vs the Nitecore TM11 and TM15.
> TK75 is 180 euro.
> TM11 and TM15 between 240 and 340 depending where you buy.
> So my best guess is that the power house product of Fenix will be priced lower then the power house product of Nitecore.



You make a good point. I wondered how much more it would be beyond the TK 75.


----------



## foreman

looks like a spacecraft to me.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Gonna order the glass breaker defencive spike they sell fo ddr30 screws right into tri pod thread


----------



## thedoc007

I'm still a newbie around these parts, so thanks for the nod! Good to know I can actually contribute, despite my relative ignorance. I'm learning more every day...

To be honest I'm not sure why Nitecore even bothered with that velcro...with a smaller light it might be adequate, but the TM26 feels like a brick in hand, definitely not a lightweight. If I hadn't discovered the loop, I wouldn't have dared carry it. No way I'm risking dropping a light that expensive, despite the impact rating. Thankfully they did provide a better alternative.


----------



## pjandyho

thedoc007 said:


> I'm still a newbie around these parts, so thanks for the nod! Good to know I can actually contribute, despite my relative ignorance. I'm learning more every day...
> 
> To be honest I'm not sure why Nitecore even bothered with that velcro...with a smaller light it might be adequate, but the TM26 feels like a brick in hand, definitely not a lightweight. If I hadn't discovered the loop, I wouldn't have dared carry it. No way I'm risking dropping a light that expensive, despite the impact rating. Thankfully they did provide a better alternative.


I have been trekking the whole of today and I had the holster secured to my belt via the loop. Thanks to you for the discovery, it does feel a lot more secure.


----------



## Frank1967

foreman said:


> looks like a spacecraft to me.



Good one foreskin!


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

HELP!
I have been running the TM26 without problem with panasonic cr123a's. 4 Nitecore 18650 3100mah batteries arrived and I put them in. No power! Plugged the torch in to charge and nothing on the display. Tried powering up with just one 18650 and it worked in 3 chambers but one. I tired this with the other 3 batteries but withthe same chamber refusing to work. Tried powering up with two 18650s ina a combination of chambers with varying results.
Tried powering the torch withjust two cr123a's and it was fine, including the chamber the 18650 has a problem with. The 18650s are slightly taller than two stacked cr123s so its not a contact issue and the fact I can replicate the issue cr123as suggest its not a fault with the torch.
Any advice please? Thanks,


----------



## windstrings

Is it possible the 18650s are not fully charged?
Or even dysfunctional, I would certainly check those voltages . Then check the total height of the long battery against the 2 crs and see if they may not be making connections. 

Many times batteries from certain manufactures don't work in some lights well usually because of size or whether is making a complete connection with the terminals, some can be too long and need need the flatheads, some can be too short and need the elevated heads, some can be slightly too fat, and because of the friction the spring is not allowed to push the battery against the connections
Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## dc38

Frank1967 said:


> Good one foreskin!



I'm going to blame that one on autocorrect.


----------



## Frank1967

dc38 said:


> I'm going to blame that one on autocorrect.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I just found out the nbp52 batt pack is not on market yet will be in month and half it will give twice the run time on oled.will also work for tm15


----------



## herosemblem

The battery pack will provide twice the tuntime of the...OLED?


----------



## SeamusORiley

I have a question about the run times: 

The run time estimates from Nitecore are based upon 2600 mAh batteries. I am switching to 3100 mAh batteries (Nitecore). Should I expect the approximated 15% increase in run time with these batteries? I exclude Turbo from this since it is temperature/time sensitive in step down. 

thanks.


----------



## lumenjedi1

herosemblem said:


> The battery pack will provide twice the tuntime of the...OLED?



Yes it states in the user manual the contact at lumen tatcal says they had trouble with it will be for sale in about month and half two months


----------



## lumenjedi1

herosemblem said:


> The battery pack will provide twice the tuntime of the...OLED?



Yes it states in the user manual the contact at lumen tatcal says they had trouble with it will be for sale in about month and half two months


----------



## Sh3ngLong

*Flat top 18650 batteries*

Hi guys, my TM26 should arrive this Thursday and I'm planning to use AW 3100mah batteries with it, which are flat top, not button top. Should flat tops work with the TM26?

If not, I'll order some button tops today so they can arrive the same day as my TM26.

TIA


*Sent from my Galaxy Note II*


----------



## Matjazz

*Re: Flat top 18650 batteries*



Sh3ngLong said:


> Hi guys, my TM26 should arrive this Thursday and I'm planning to use AW 3100mah batteries with it, which are flat top, not button top. Should flat tops work with the TM26?
> 
> If not, I'll order some button tops today so they can arrive the same day as my TM26.
> 
> TIA



I bet someone tried them in TM11 or TM15 which have the same battery compartment. Try googling TM11 AW 3100 etc...
I'm using protected Panasonic 2900mAh in my TM11. They work as if they were made for it.


----------



## Sh3ngLong

*Re: Flat top 18650 batteries*

Thanks. I just saw turboBB's video review on the TM26 and he was using flat top 18650s. So I should be all set. :thumbsup:


----------



## lumenjedi1

*Re: Flat top 18650 batteries*

At work now lovin the time change darker later saves me on batt wear and tear will be painting the site soon in light with the tm26,


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Flat top 18650 batteries*



Sh3ngLong said:


> Thanks. I just saw turboBB's video review on the TM26 and he was using flat top 18650s. So I should be all set. :thumbsup:



His review is outstanding and I've used flats in mine as well. Should work great!


----------



## windstrings

But you don't get to use your light so much?  

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

windstrings said:


> But you don't get to use your light so much?
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



Lol,true but now I can blast turbo little bit more so its give and take


----------



## Sh3ngLong

Thanks, patriot. Was just going to edit my post because you also used flat tops in your review. Glad I don't need to spend anymore money on 18650s.  

*Sent from my Galaxy Note II*


----------



## windstrings

lumenjedi1 said:


> Lol,true but now I can blast turbo little bit more so its give and take



Yep, while we all would like to have the longevity of a much bigger light, its nice to not be cheated on output performance just because it's smaller.... Even if the runtime is limited. 

In reality.... I never need prolonged intense illumination.... But when I want a "really" good look at what I "think" I see, I can blast to turbo.... Works for me! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot

windstrings said:


> Yep, while we all would like to have the longevity of a much bigger light, its nice to not be cheated on output performance just because it's smaller.... Even if the runtime is limited.



Nice thing is, that we normally have the option for something larger with longer, in a different model are brand. I never liked carrying something larger than what's necessary for a given use. Amazing that we have so many different choices.


----------



## windstrings

Yep, to keep from buying another light, I suppose a large battery pack to throw over the shoulder would be good for special uses, but 4 - 18650's give a lot of juice if you don't go crazy bright for long.

Heck by big heavy SR90 only has 6!

.. I mean you could go for a week long trek without problems if you just kept the setting reasonable. 

Of course it's always good to have extra batteries if your on a serious outing. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot

windstrings said:


> .. I mean you could go for a week long trek without problems if you just kept the setting reasonable.




Yes! It's an amazing possibility really. I recently took a three day back packing trip with the TM26 using only the batteries in it. I felt like I used the light heavily but still ended with 3.37V. Using it judiciously, it could easily make it a week or longer.


----------



## pjandyho

Patriot said:


> Yes! It's an amazing possibility really. I recently took a three day back packing trip with the TM26 using only the batteries in it. I felt like I used the light heavily but still ended with 3.37V. Using it judiciously, it could easily make it a week or longer.


Agree. I hardly use my lights on full blast and it seem to take a long time to burn through the batteries.


----------



## warmurf

Light has arrived. Haven't had it outdoors as yet as it's not dark but hey- I cannot find one thing wrong with this light! The display is awesome! This light sits so well in the hand. Mode change is easy, and I love how you only need to keep the button down to jump up to level 5, and one press and down again. This light is the game changer, no question.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Don't forget the nbp52 battery pack 2xthe runtime than reads on oled!


----------



## pjandyho

I previously posted that I found this light ugly, very ugly. But the more I look at it the more I love it. Seems to grow on me over the days of owning it.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I thought this was ugly too and never been a fan of. Multi head lights.but when I saw beam pattern I was hooked I love this light it looks like some sort of thermal detanitor from star wars


----------



## warmurf

Went outside to test it out. Hmmmm, not much difference between 1700 and 3500 lumens. Just a slight step up. I know at these levels the difference doesn't show as much but I expected more. Took out the SP6 (Spark). This thing is rated at around 3000 lumens. Appears brighter. I'm hoping this is all just around "how the eye perceives light etc" thing and not an output issue. Does have a great profile and a very usable area of light, just expected more between modes. Does anyone else have the same observation?

This whole excersice reminds me again what a kick butt light the Spark is- more throw and as much flood, if not as bright around the flooding.


----------



## SeamusORiley

lumenjedi1 said:


> I just found out the nbp52 batt pack is not on market yet will be in month and half it will give twice the run time on oled.will also work for tm15




is this something that replaces the batteries, or is external, to be carried about?


----------



## pjandyho

SeamusORiley said:


> is this something that replaces the batteries, or is external, to be carried about?


Sounds like an extension tube between the body tube and head? Presumably to allow for 8 pcs of 18650 to be placed in the light?


----------



## windstrings

It's been suggested that the parallel configuration is bad as its hard to tell if one cell lost connection or has maybe gone bad. 

While I agree, the good side to that coin is that we aren't "dependent" upon all cells working either. 

We are used to batteries being built in series..... Whereas the weaker cell will bring the strong ones down on discharge and overcharge the strong ones on charge as they attempt to achieve their voltage. 
Equalization of the whole battery means overcharging good cells to bring up the weak to nominal voltage. 

On the other hand, bring in parallel as with the M26, I'm not sure if it's better or worse for battery longevity? 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wiking

warmurf said:


> Went outside to test it out. Hmmmm, not much difference between 1700 and 3500 lumens. Just a slight step up. I know at these levels the difference doesn't show as much but I expected more. Took out the SP6 (Spark). This thing is rated at around 3000 lumens. Appears brighter. I'm hoping this is all just around "how the eye perceives light etc" thing and not an output issue. Does have a great profile and a very usable area of light, just expected more between modes. Does anyone else have the same observation?
> 
> This whole excersice reminds me again what a kick butt light the Spark is- more throw and as much flood, if not as bright around the flooding.




I think you gave the answer your self.

I we have a 4500 Lumen light and a 3000 Lumen light, it's possible that the 3000-light might look brighter if it have a more narrow beam in which more of all the 3000 Lumen is presented. If the 4500-light at the same time has a wider beam which means that all the 4500 Lumen is spreaded over a larger area.

Common sense, sort of...


----------



## Arif

warmurf said:


> Went outside to test it out. Hmmmm, not much difference between 1700 and 3500 lumens. Just a slight step up. I know at these levels the difference doesn't show as much but I expected more.



I actually agree. I put it down to the drastically diminishing returns as you get to these Lumen levels. What was that equation - that a doubling of actual Lumens is only perceived by the eye as an increase of 50%, or something like that?

So - 'relative' to the 1700 level, I was like you slightly disappointed - but in absolute terms - the 3500Lumens was effing bright!


----------



## windstrings

The other thing that happens is that as light increases, our pupil constricts even more to let less light in as a protective measure thus "turning down" the light coming into our eyeballs! 

The human brain wants a balanced contrast scene not too bright but not too dark to accurately interpret surroundings. 
In fact, thats even true with cameras in "auto" mode... You must fix the aperture and shutter speed to get an honest comparison.... But then while that looks great on paper or in pictures to post for beam shots, it's not accurately reflecting what the human perception is in real life. 

Providing your comparing same host /reflector etc, the extreme distance into the darkness is where we see the big difference with more lumen output.... Possibly the spill areas too. 

The same phenomenon happens with radio signals if you've ever been a ham radio operator of a CB 'er running power linear amplifiers. 

Talk with 5 watts, it sounds so-so at 1 mile distance away... Now flip on 100 watts... It sounds pretty much the same but bolder and more solid... Flip on 1000 watts and it's pure and clean but definitely still doesnt sound 200 times better than 5 watts! 

Now ask the guy that's listening 30 miles away and he will tell you of a very notable difference between the 3 power outputs. 

Another guy 100 miles away won't even hear the 5 watt output, 100 will be a distant whisper, but 1000 watts will put you right in his neighborhood. 

Light is also radio frequency, just much higher. 

That's why the higher outputs are self defeating in runtime unless you honestly need the distance. 

On the other hand.... It's just fun turning night time into day.... But we don't need to do it all night! 



Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

I think it may be each person.I notice the jump from 1700 and 3500.at nite on site when ambent light is low,at least that's just me,as far as batt pack not sure if tube or solid drop in or what.all I know is that the tm26 meets my needs and is usefull tool on my job and at the end of the day that's what really matters


----------



## windstrings

So what's the best price now? 

Best I could find is $299.00 from sweet outdoors on ebay... No batteries included... Seems to have good history and feedback. Only 4 left, I'm waiting till I get back from vacation so I'm home to get it. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sh3ngLong

windstrings said:


> So what's the best price now?
> 
> Best I could find is $299.00 from sweet outdoors on ebay... No batteries included... Seems to have good history and feedback. Only 4 left, I'm waiting till I get back from vacation so I'm home to get it.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



That's the same price and seller I bought my TM26 from last week. Should arrive at my doorstep within 12 hours.  


*Sent from my Galaxy Note II*


----------



## Calcustom

I bought mine from Illumination Supply. Email Craig for the discount code , they have the best price I could find.


----------



## warmurf

I'll second that- go thru Craig, let him know your a member- best price you'll get.


----------



## Matjazz

At the Zebralight S6330 thread I saw this picture:


----------



## windstrings

Craigs got a notable deal with 8 free 2600mah batteries and nitecore smart charger.


----------



## Patriot

windstrings said:


> Wow.. He wants 390. 00....



Windy, they're adhering to advertising MAP but by contacting any of these dealers they'll let you know.


----------



## SeamusORiley

pjandyho said:


> Agree. I hardly use my lights on full blast and it seem to take a long time to burn through the batteries.



Patriot or others: When Nitecore released the length of time in chart form, was this based upon their own branded 2600 mAh batteries?

Have you found run time increased with 3100 mAh?

Also, regarding the battery pack, is this something used instead of the batteries, or like an external, extra pack to carry, or use in photography/ videography? I don't understand what it is. thank you.


----------



## windstrings

Map? 

Mean arterial pressure?... LOL! 
Match all prices? 
Come again? 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

I don't know what type batt pack is most likley to be xtender tube or solid pack that screws in and charges.I don't think it will be hooked on belt or big and bulky,ill find out in about 6 weeks or so,as for price idk hope its not too bad so ill see.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Just received my TM26 today, dead on arrival UGH! I had 4 fully charged 3400 mah Orbtronics, tested each one on my PD32 first - all good! Put batteries in, screwed tail cap on fully & nothing. Pressed each button nothing, pressed and held each button nothing. So it's obviously a bad unit right? Or am i not doing something?


----------



## Yourfun2

I believe you need shorter batteries.


----------



## windstrings

Calcustom said:


> I bought mine from Illumination Supply. Email Craig for the discount code , they have the best price I could find.



Just got off the phone with Craig... He pretty much beats all prices I've found. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## windstrings

BeastFlashlight said:


> Just received my TM26 today, dead on arrival UGH! I had 4 fully charged 3400 mah Orbtronics, tested each one on my PD32 first - all good! Put batteries in, screwed tail cap on fully & nothing. Pressed each button nothing, pressed and held each button nothing. So it's obviously a bad unit right? Or am i not doing something?



Are your batteries the flat top or button? 
If you hear "any" rattle at all when you shake it the batteries may not be making contact because they are a bit short. 

Those cylinders are in parallel... You should be able to take just one battery and get a response.... Try another battery type first before you freak.... 


All else, call them up tomorrow and troubleshoot over the phone. 

Where did you get it from? 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight

I got it from Altatac, Los Angeles CA. My batteries are buttton top on the plus end and flat on the negative, man I thought all batteries were that shape i hope i dont need some type of special flat top ones. And i triple checked i did not put batteries in upside down


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Yourfun2 said:


> I believe you need shorter batteries.



I wonder how this can be because as I moved up from cheap brand 3000 mah's to better quality 3400's they got longer, so aren't the longer ones (68-69mm) better? And people say u need high quality batteries In this. Hey feel free to pick my ignorance apart I'm just learning as i go


----------



## windstrings

I don't own one yet but this snapshot I took from one of the TM26 reviews Patriot did and it appears they have flat tops... I don't know if that's an issue. 
In this video he mentions these are the 3400mah. 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YI19dGF8an0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Oh no. I'll call tomorrow & see what they say


----------



## Sh3ngLong

BeastFlashlight said:


> Just received my TM26 today, dead on arrival UGH! I had 4 fully charged 3400 mah Orbtronics, tested each one on my PD32 first - all good! Put batteries in, screwed tail cap on fully & nothing. Pressed each button nothing, pressed and held each button nothing. So it's obviously a bad unit right? Or am i not doing something?



My TM26 works fine with 3400mah Orbtronic batteries.


----------



## windstrings

Ok, the deed is done... Just ordered mine from Illumination Supply. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Sh3ngLong said:


> My TM26 works fine with 3400mah Orbtronic batteries.



Thanks for that info, your situation is identicle so now i know that i received a dud


----------



## Mar

Just got mine tonight, threw in 4 Int-outdoors 3400 flat tops and it works like a charm. 
I think I'm gonna love this light along with my P25.


----------



## SeamusORiley

BeastFlashlight said:


> Thanks for that info, your situation is identicle so now i know that i received a dud



keep us updated. I wish you had the Nitecore batteries on hand...


----------



## warmurf

Well as I said I could only just see a difference between 1700 and 3500 lumens, and to be frank was feeling a little ripped off, because I still expected to see a "noticable" difference for doubling the lumens- I get that result on the Spark SP6. Tonight on getting home I decided for no particular reason to change out the 4 AW 2900 batteries in there to Eagletac 3100s. The AWs are around 1 and a half years old, the Eagletacs very new, only on about their third cycle.

New batteries in, cycle through the modes, go 1700 to 3500 lumens and "HELLO"!!! Now we're talking! That's the difference I'm looking for! So obviously either one or all of my old AWs or dying or this little bad boy needs new batteries to keep the fires stoked! Having now seen what the 26 can do properly all I can say is OHMUGOD!! All hail Nitecore!!!!!!


----------



## Crazybright

BeastFlashlight said:


> Just received my TM26 today, dead on arrival UGH! I had 4 fully charged 3400 mah Orbtronics, tested each one on my PD32 first - all good! Put batteries in, screwed tail cap on fully & nothing. Pressed each button nothing, pressed and held each button nothing. So it's obviously a bad unit right? Or am i not doing something?



That sucks, hopefully thay take care of you fast. It still looks sweet huh! But your missing the best part the LIGHT.


----------



## Crazybright

warmurf said:


> Well as I said I could only just see a difference between 1700 and 3500 lumens, and to be frank was feeling a little ripped off, because I still expected to see a "notiable" difference for doubling the lumens- I get that result on the Spark SP6. Tonight on getting home I decided for no particular reason to change out the 4 AW 2900 batteries in there to Eagletac 3100s. The AWs are around 1 and a half years old, the Eagletacs very new, only on about their third cycle.
> 
> New batteries in, cycle through the modes, go 1700 to 3500 lumens and "HELLO"!!! Now we're talking! That's the difference I'm looking for! So obviously either one or all of my old AWs or dying or this little bad boy needs new batteries to keep the fires stoked! Having now seen what the 26 can do properly all I can say is OHMUGOD!! All hail Nitecore!!!!!!



Thats good, I thought my 1700 to 3500 was like ooh yeah! :thumbsup: I'm running the RediLast Protected 3400mAH that I got from I.S. 
This is a great light just don't tell people/friends the price or they will look at you funny, At least they do me. :laughing:


----------



## windstrings

Don't leave you batteries charging 24/7, it premature shortens life unless your charger pulses off and on so as to not hold a constant max voltage. 

I'm not sure how the charge mechanism in the TM26 works. 

I've discovered if you fully charge and then leave them alone if not using they are always ready to rock when you need them. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

From what I understand the tm26 stops charging whend says charge finshed like a lot of chargers it. Reads when full and stops I still disconnect or take batts out when done tho just in case what I want to know is. Why my nitecore 2600's read 420 when done charging then when I unplug it reads 410


----------



## Ualnosaj

I love how it's scarcely bigger than the baby brother TM11.


----------



## SeamusORiley

windstrings said:


> Don't leave you batteries charging 24/7, it premature shortens life unless your charger pulses off and on so as to not hold a constant max voltage.
> 
> I'm not sure how the charge mechanism in the TM26 works.
> 
> I've discovered if you fully charge and then leave them alone if not using they are always ready to rock when you need them.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



With the TM 26, is it wise to simply leave it plugged in during the day and then use it at night, or will this wear down the batteries?


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Crazybright said:


> That sucks, hopefully thay take care of you fast. It still looks sweet huh! But your missing the best part the LIGHT.



Yeah looks great, it felt solid as a rock! They emailed me a return postage slip to print out


----------



## windstrings

SeamusORiley said:


> With the TM 26, is it wise to simply leave it plugged in during the day and then use it at night, or will this wear down the batteries?



I think it's prolonged "like weeks/months" charging is bad... But some chargers are intelligent and stop when charged and kick back on only if and when the voltage drops back to a certain level... Those are the good ones, most electric shavers do that... Some cell phone chargers don't but you usually use your phone off the charger so often it's a non issue. 

If the M26 has intelligence and allows the voltage to drop to its resting levels "nominal voltage"... 
If that's the case, it won't hurt to leave it plugged in indefinitely. 

I can't believe a light with such high tech ic circuitry would have anything less. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> With the TM 26, is it wise to simply leave it plugged in during the day and then use it at night, or will this wear down the batteries?



Considering the charging behavior, that should be fine. I still wouldn't charge it unattended though. It might be a good idea to remove the batteries once a week and charge them on a proper balance charger to keep them in top form.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> Considering the charging behavior, that should be fine. I still wouldn't charge it unattended though. It might be a good idea to remove the batteries once a week and charge them on a proper balance charger to keep them in top form.




make sense; thanks. 

Regarding the lowest lumen (2), in prior discussions about the EC 25 not having a very low lumen level for middle of the night time...

I have found that when I turn on the EC25, even with filter, I cover part of the top with my thumb, to dampen the light a bit. Last night, with a sick child, I knew I would be getting up, so I decided to try the TM 26 as EDC, just to see how it felt having such low lumens. 

In the middle of the night, I got up and found that the very low setting to be perfect, much less severe than the EC 25's lowest level, which is 60 lumens. I love the EC25, and if could make an adjustment, it would be to match the TM 26's lowest level. 

The TM 26 is something special. I like that the blinking blue light, even turned away, can help it be located at night, and that it can be so versatile.


----------



## windstrings

I agree, I like that standby mode blue light flashing... If you drop your light could bring a buggar to find if it's turned off. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeastFlashlight

I have a technical question, are the TM26's LEDs Mmounted to copper? Thanks


----------



## emmashi

[h=2]NITECORE MH2A is also a good flashlight I think[/h]


----------



## herosemblem

That is nice.


emmashi said:


> *NITECORE MH2A is also a good flashlight I think*



Now, about the TM26... which information on the OLED display do you find yourself using the most and least? I'd imagine battery status and battery voltage are near the top. 
Or, do you find you don't really use the OLED that much anyway, since you top off the cells when you return home?


----------



## Patriot

BeastFlashlight said:


> I have a technical question, are the TM26's LEDs Mmounted to copper? Thanks




Probably brass or aluminum but I haven't seen one apart yet.


----------



## Patriot

herosemblem said:


> Now, about the TM26... which information on the OLED display do you find yourself using the most and least? I'd imagine battery status and battery voltage are near the top.



For me it's voltage. When I was doing a lot of testing I was also looking at output level and temperature. It was handy to look down and verify what level I was at. The run-time isn't really that helpful but at least it's ultra-conservative. If you had to use this in an emergency it always gives you way more run-time than indicated. I run it on turbo for 15+ minutes with the display telling me 1min. run time. Not perfect but I have almost zero complaints with this light.


----------



## BeastFlashlight

Patriot said:


> Probably brass or aluminum but I haven't seen one apart yet.



Ok thanks


----------



## DSlayerZX

so let me get clear this up, base on Patriot's review, it seems like to keep the light running at 3500 lumen, I will have to consistently pressing the power button once every minute to reset the thermal by-pass?


----------



## warmurf

I'm finding I'm using the OLED a lot. Checking mode, how much power is left. I still guess I'm getting over the novelty. I still cannot get over how bright this thing is.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I find that runtime is useful, but since I am learning about voltage, and other basics most of you likely learned in high school, I find that I am using it to test other batteries and make comparisons. 

I don't think the read out is a fad which will fade. I think we will see it on other brands and it will become a regular. 
*I have gotten so used to using it, that I already wish my other lights had it.*


----------



## herosemblem

How do the reflectors compare to a P60 in size? They appear similar in size (I've only seen the TM26 in photos and video).


----------



## Patriot

DSlayerZX said:


> so let me get clear this up, base on Patriot's review, it seems like to keep the light running at 3500 lumen, I will have to consistently pressing the power button once every minute to reset the thermal by-pass?



That's partially true. Once it has reached 60F you'd have to override the thermal management once per minute. Whether or not you reach that 60F mark will depend on ambient temperature and air flow over the light.


----------



## Patriot

herosemblem said:


> How do the reflectors compare to a P60 in size? They appear similar in size (I've only seen the TM26 in photos and video).



Smaller than a P60 reflector. Smaller than a P60 body for that matter, about 21mm.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well ill tell you guys I had started to loose faith in my tm26.I started to get bad run times,my light would not last whole shift I would have on for 3 min,it would drop in volts and time.I took cells out and saw they were nitecore 18650's 2300.well lucky for me I had 8 new eagtac 3400's and a i4 smart charger and a jetbeam bc40w in trade for ddr30 I sent back,did not work and don't need it with tm26 in my holster.I got them yesterday all charged up and in light,and I'm here to tell you its a Beautiful thing.this is the Mercedes Benz of lights and like a Mercedes you should only put the best in.lovin light more now faith Rejuvenated


----------



## lumenjedi1

I just hope the nbp52 batt pack is just as good.with boasting 2x the runtime displayed should be,I hope so at least.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well its 12:38 started using [email protected] 8:00 just now droped to 1.8 hours left on display!the other cells were at 27min by this time.much much better.for those of you in security this and bc40w are a good combo.the bc40w has smooth reflector nice white lite that helps see thru chain link fence with out blinding you back,I shine the 26 when I want to make a point.I use the 1700 and turbo setting.the bc40 is 830 lumens.good for walking or shining out driver side window while driving(just be sure to cover Rear view mirror or you blind yourself.


----------



## SeamusORiley

$239 at Fast Tech

If it is genuine, that is some price.


----------



## SeamusORiley

lumenjedi1 said:


> I just hope the nbp52 batt pack is just as good.with boasting 2x the runtime displayed should be,I hope so at least.



I am curious to learn if this is something that is outside the TM26, or replaces the batteries?? I can't picture it.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I don't know if it slides in or if xtender tube,can't wait to find out


----------



## shelm

SeamusORiley said:


> $239 at Fast Tech
> 
> If it is genuine, that is some price.



that price is including the TENOFF discount coupon afaik.
and if it is nt genuine, then you'll get your money back from Paypal.
no risks involved


----------



## SeamusORiley

shelm said:


> that price is including the TENOFF discount coupon afaik.
> and if it is nt genuine, then you'll get your money back from Paypal.
> no risks involved



good point. 

It does, however, arrive a month too late for me.


----------



## DSlayerZX

shelm said:


> that price is including the TENOFF discount coupon afaik.
> and if it is nt genuine, then you'll get your money back from Paypal.
> no risks involved



Just ordered it from them. i'll let you guys know if it's genuine when i receive it.


----------



## makapuu

SeamusORiley said:


> $239 at Fast Tech
> 
> If it is genuine, that is some price.





shelm said:


> that price is including the TENOFF discount coupon afaik.
> and if it is nt genuine, then you'll get your money back from Paypal.
> no risks involved



Yep, it still works, thank you for the tip.
I also applied the $10.00 cash back 6 months to pay option from PayPal.
So it comes out to a grand total of $229.07


----------



## lumenjedi1

I have a question when I put the cells in after charging on i4 it read 420v,after charging in tm26 it read 410v,I turned light on turbo the batt read one bar low.I pluged tm26 back. In it said charge fin,I left in for bit unpluged it was reading at 414v,I'm assumeing the tm26 is not as strong as i4.new to this so any all info would be great,thankyou


----------



## warmurf

I think it has something to do with what the 26 is reading. I charged up and checked 4 newish Eagletacs which were all at 4.2V. When they went into the 26 without being switched on yet, it read 4.14V. I've had this affect twice. So it seems to be what the light is reading, which means there is every chance it's charging them to 4.2. I'll charge them up in the light and take a reading.


----------



## windstrings

Hope your orders do well.. Most likely they will, but coming from Hong Kong could be a wait. 
I really like doing business in the states as returns, questions are so much simpler.. Especially if there is a language barrier. 

If anyone shares similar concerns, 
I bought mine from Illumination supply.. Craig did say the light alone would only be 250.00.....i decided to take the charger and 8 panasonic 3400mah 18650's for $390.00.
Ftee shipping over 100 bucks. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks warmuf,I put the other 4 in this morning they were charged thur nite.when I put them in it read 4.14v I put the other 4 in and its reading 420


----------



## lumenjedi1

Hope its just the cells conditioning


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> I have a question when I put the cells in after charging on i4 it read 420v,after charging in tm26 it read 410v,I turned light on turbo the batt read one bar low.I pluged tm26 back. In it said charge fin,I left in for bit unpluged it was reading at 414v,I'm assumeing the tm26 is not as strong as i4.new to this so any all info would be great,thankyou



If they're reading 4.2 hot off of the I4 and the meter you're testing them with is accurate, the light is reading .06V low. It's accurrate to .1v so I guess it's within parameters. Cell conditioning shouldn't play a part in this because you've bypassed the variables by measuring the cell voltage off the charger. If I use my light for even of couple of minutes on L3 it's displays 4.14V but if I take the cells out and meter them they're more like 4.18-4.19V. 4.14 is just the smallest increment that the light displays when there's voltage drop of any amount.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Ok cool thanks patriot,I don't have a meter just read of the tm26.guess I should get one and learn how to use it,like I said I'm new to this I've always loved flashlights as a kid had cheap ones or used rhe spotlights that ran for 15-30 min then had to charge for 15 hours.my first real light as I call them was 4 sevens malstrom g5,then jetbeam bc40,then jetbeam rrt-3 raptor 1200lum,now the tm26&jetbeam bc40w w/smooth reflector and white light.sorry to rant thanks for the info


----------



## lumenjedi1

Had my dads old 6 d cell maglite from his cop days, Chicago in the 70's.got new lenz and bulb and gave back 2 him.


----------



## DucS2R

I had fun with my kids the other day showing them the state of the art when I was young (the 6 cell mag light) compared to the TM 26. They just laughed and went back to their smartphones.

T


----------



## windstrings

Back in early 80s I bought a streamlight 30.. It was the baddest thing around!.. Finally they came out with something brighter... Wanted like 1500.00 for it... LOL! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

DucS2R said:


> I had fun with my kids the other day showing them the state of the art when I was young (the 6 cell mag light) compared to the TM 26. They just laughed and went back to their smartphones.
> 
> T


. Even better we got'em while were 40


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> Ok cool thanks patriot,I don't have a meter just read of the tm26.guess I should get one and learn how to use it,like I said I'm new to this I've always loved flashlights as a kid had cheap ones or used rhe spotlights that ran for 15-30 min then had to charge for 15 hours.my first real light as I call them was 4 sevens malstrom g5,then jetbeam bc40,then jetbeam rrt-3 raptor 1200lum,now the tm26&jetbeam bc40w w/smooth reflector and white light.sorry to rant thanks for the info




oh ok. The only variable left then is to verify the charge from the I4. I've got three of them and they all seem to be quite consistent at 4.18-4.2V. I would guess that it's charging the cells properly and the TM26 is just reading the voltage a bit lower.

Great stories guys with the older lights....lol.


----------



## pjandyho

I think your TM26 is taking an average reading off the 4 batteries in there. Not all batteries would charge to 4.2 volts. Some may terminate charge at 4.16 and some at 4.22 volts so it is not surprising if you are not getting 4.2 volts reading off the TM26. I charge my batteries using the Nitecore i4 charger and although mine consistently showed 4.2 volts in the TM26, I wouldn't be too bothered if it didn't. Invest in a digital multimeter. It has been the most useful investment ever since I started using rechargeable batteries.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks,willl do that on fri


----------



## lumenjedi1

So when charging 18650's is it best to let them drain or can I charge anytime.I hear different people


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> So when charging 18650's is it best to let them drain or can I charge anytime.I hear different people



No need to drain them at all. You cap top-off charge li-ion any time.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Ok cool thanks again patroit.


----------



## pjandyho

lumenjedi1 said:


> So when charging 18650's is it best to let them drain or can I charge anytime.I hear different people


It is best not to drain them all the time. Draining Li-ion fully will deteriorate its lifespan. If you intend to store the batteries for long, store it with about 75% charge left. I always charge my batteries when I use them to about +/- 50% of its capacity and most of the batteries are still functioning great after 4 years.


----------



## holylight

pjandyho said:


> It is best not to drain them all the time. Draining Li-ion fully will deteriorate its lifespan. If you intend to store the batteries for long, store it with about 75% charge left. I always charge my batteries when I use them to about +/- 50% of its capacity and most of the batteries are still functioning great after 4 years.



Why store at 75% or can it be store at 100 %. Thanks.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks pjandyho,will do.I know its alittle off topic but what do you use to clean your lenz on your lights


----------



## pjandyho

holylight said:


> Why store at 75% or can it be store at 100 %. Thanks.


Keeping Li-ion batteries at full charge and having them subject to elevating temperatures is a bad thing. And for prolonged storage, avoid storing at full charge because oxidization of batteries would take place. These are the very reasons why we don't keep Li-ion at 100% capacity, for safety reasons as well.


----------



## pjandyho

lumenjedi1 said:


> Thanks pjandyho,will do.I know its alittle off topic but what do you use to clean your lenz on your lights


I don't really clean the window of my lights but if I do need to clean it, I just use a Lenspen to clean it up. It has a brush tip on one end to brush up any debris on the surface, and on the other end you have a charcoal powdered buffing surface to clean up any fingerprints.

http://www.lenspen.com/?cPath=_1&products_id=NLP-1&tpid=323

**EDIT to add**

Lenspen is only good for cleaning moist and/or non-abrasive smudges like fingerprints off the surface of the lens. If you have things like dried mud or some other abrasive substances, it will be best to run the lens off running water to soften it before cleaning it off with a lint-free cloth to avoid scratching out the AR coating on the lens. Then after that apply the Lenspen treatmen.


----------



## lumenjedi1

My fried just gave me a torchlight lol,now I can set a paper cup on fire(but only for 15 min).gonna see how bright it is next to tm26


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot, 

using strictly the TM 26 LED only, at what level would you recharge the batteries at? 

thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## herosemblem

It may have already been covered, but does anyone own the Sky Ray King and the TM26? I'm wondering if anyone can offer me a comparison between their size, spill, and throw. Thank you.


----------



## SeamusORiley

herosemblem said:


> It may have already been covered, but does anyone own the Sky Ray King and the TM26? I'm wondering if anyone can offer me a comparison between their size, spill, and throw. Thank you.



I own both, (we have two sky ray kings) but don't possess the vocabulary to describe the differences to you. Here is what I can tell you:
The TM 26 has a much different feel to it; one of being well made, sturdy construction, while the Sky King has the cheap feel to it, right down to the button. There is a very solid feel to the TM 26. It is far brighter than the Skyray King, wider, further and brighter (this is where my vocabulary fails me). 

I give the King to the kids to use outside. 

The TM 26 has different levels, with the lowest really nice for night time, indoor usage. It is close to being an EDC. Maybe someone else can weigh in for you, or you could ask me specific questions.


----------



## herosemblem

Your description does help a lot, Seamus. Thank you.
How about the differerence in size? The King turned out to be quite small and compact in person.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well using the tm26 most of my shifts,found out with 3400 eagtac's 18650's my light lasts longer. Than needed.its even better than thought it would be.so happy with this investment.stll gonna get batt pack tho,don't know why just need it


----------



## SeamusORiley

herosemblem said:


> Your description does help a lot, Seamus. Thank you.
> How about the differerence in size? The King turned out to be quite small and compact in person.



The TM 26 is smaller than I thought it would be; smaller than the TM 15 and when compared to the Skyray King, it feels slightly narrower, with the King very slightly shorter. 

The ability to stay on high on each is easy: the TM 26 goes for much longer. Even when using Turbo, the TM 26 goes longer, even with the temp cut down. i used Nitecore batteries on both. I now have the 2600 batteries in the TM 26 (not the 2300) and may eventually switch to Nitecore 3100, but I am happy with the length of time that the TM 26 stays bright. 

I have a $10 tripod that I use for video and I hooked up the TM 26 to it, in about 10 degree F weather and used it for outdoor ice rink and was great. I also used the King, as supplementary light but it does not spread out as well, nor is as bright. I ended up getting another King for my daughter, so my son and daughter both have them, and enjoy them. 

As to balance: my wife is tiny, and she finds the King heavy, and even makes her hand/arm uncomfortable carrying it walking the dog, where as the TM 26, which feels about the same weight, she says is not as bothersome walking. 

I apologize for how unscientific these descriptions are. I think that the bottom line is that when my young son is outside with it, he is having fun, but at $39, if something happens to it, I won't worry so much. I am not doing any such tests, but with the Nitecore video of dropping the TM 26, I feel that the King would not do well being dropped.

The one advantage the King has? Diffuser! It takes the Thrunite one very well and it takes the TK41 from Fenix nicely. I have yet to find anything for the TM26!


----------



## herosemblem

Seamus, your descriptions work just fine for me. Makes the tm26 even more appealing. 
I'm going to have to look at the tm11 and tm15 release dates so I can guesstimate when the next tiny monster will be released. If it seems like it maybe this summer, then I can wait and just invest in that. If, however, it seems like it will we a while intul the next TM is released, then ill just get the 26 now at its current nice price. Ill also have to see how much I can get for my black King .


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Patriot,
> 
> using strictly the TM 26 LED only, at what level would you recharge the batteries at?
> 
> thanks for sharing your knowledge.




I'm a practical guy about most things so I would top off my batteries after use each below 4.0V and run them all the way flat whenever I needed to. There's a lot of suggestions pertaining to cell storage floating around out there and that's good. If you follow these rules carefully, your cells might last 5 or 6 years instead of 4 or 5. Does that mean anything to me? No, it really doesn't. In other words I'm not going to store 50-75% charged batteries in my light for the sake of 20%-25% more longevity. I need to be able to grab a light out of my safe an toss it in my backpack ready to rock. Logistically, I wouldn't even be able to do flashlight tests and comparisons if I didn't have them ready to go. It's rare that I know exactly when I'll have the opportunity. Life is too short for me to have to think ahead three hours in order to make some beam shots or throw my gear in a bag and head to the mountains. For example, I'm heading out shortly to do some TK70 TK75 and RC40 beamshots but I only just got home. There would have been no time to charge them up for a test so I just leave them charged.

Consider the capacity increase of 18650 cells in the last 4-5 years and imagine that had I babied my 2200mah AW's I'd still be able to use them today...wow! I say "wow" facetiously because I'm simply not going to run 2200mah cells in an age where 3100-3400mah cells are available.  My short answer would be to use them as needed and don't sweat the small stuff. Li-ion cells and LEDs aren't all that different from the curse of perpetual obsolescence seen in the PC processor and memory industry.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Gotcha. Makes sense. Is there a 3400 mAh battery you now trust with the TM26?


----------



## Crazybright

Patriot said:


> For example, I'm heading out shortly to do some TK70 TK75 and RC40 beamshots but I only just got home.



Post video soon, I'm liking RC40. It will be interesting to see how it compares.


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Gotcha. Makes sense. Is there a 3400 mAh battery you now trust with the TM26?




There's a whole bunch of great cells but I like the EAGTACs, Orbtronics, Redilasts, Panasonics. Of course there are others that you can read about in the batteries and electronics section.


----------



## picrthis

How can we find out if that deal is still in effect, and how do you get a discount code from Craig, email @ ?

Thanks!




Frank1967 said:


> I got mine form Illumination Supply for 36% off. I am not sure if the deal is still in effect. Great light!


----------



## lumenjedi1

Working on dusty construction site it would be cool to see a holster that let you insert head first.anybody know of any type of holster that could sub? -maybe something premolded if anyone from nitecore is reading


----------



## SeamusORiley

picrthis said:


> How can we find out if that deal is still in effect, and how do you get a discount code from Craig, email @ ?
> 
> Thanks!



239. at Fast tech


----------



## Krazy Koika

Patriot said:


> There's a whole bunch of great cells but I like the EAGTACs, Orbtronics, Redilasts, Panasonics. Of course there are others that you can read about in the batteries and electronics section.



I read here that the green Panasonic 3400's don't fit properly in the TM15. (In an 18650 Panasonic battery review)
Can anyone confirm that they will fit in the TM26?



Sent from mobile device


----------



## sidecross

Krazy Koika said:


> I read here that the green Panasonic 3400's don't fit properly in the TM15. (In an 18650 Panasonic battery review)
> Can anyone confirm that they will fit in the TM26?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from mobile device



They fit both! :thumbsup:


----------



## sidecross

The Nitecore TM26 is the best of the TM series.

It has a very low output and the readout of voltage is a real plus out in the field. It is also the smallest or near smallest of the TM series. :thumbsup:

This is a perfect one light that can handle all situations.


----------



## Houdiny

Got my Tm26 a few days ago. Awesome light so far, but I think I've got a problem.
I use brand new Eagletac 3400s with it, and tried to charge them inside the light, the OLED displayed a standby reading of 3.75 V if I remember correctly.
When I plugged the charger in, the display immediately showed 4.10 V and "Charging". I waited for about 4-5 hours and finally the light said 4.20 V and "Charging finished".
Next I pulled out the batteries and tested them with my digital multimeter, one was 4.11V, one 4.10 and the other two both at 3.78V! 
At the moment I am charging all 4 of them separately with my 4sevens brand single cell charger. 
So, any input about what could be the problem?


Regards, 
Martin


----------



## xed888

Houdiny said:


> Got my Tm26 a few days ago. Awesome light so far, but I think I've got a problem.
> I use brand new Eagletac 3400s with it, and tried to charge them inside the light, the OLED displayed a standby reading of 3.75 V if I remember correctly.
> When I plugged the charger in, the display immediately showed 4.10 V and "Charging". I waited for about 4-5 hours and finally the light said 4.20 V and "Charging finished".
> Next I pulled out the batteries and tested them with my digital multimeter, one was 4.11V, one 4.10 and the other two both at 3.78V!
> At the moment I am charging all 4 of them separately with my 4sevens brand single cell charger.
> So, any input about what could be the problem?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Martin



perhaps the 2 are not in full contact with the head? place a batt in one chamber and switch onto low mode and rotate the batt between all 4 chambers to see if all chambers make contact with the head.


----------



## Houdiny

xed888 said:


> perhaps the 2 are not in full contact with the head? place a batt in one chamber and switch onto low mode and rotate the batt between all 4 chambers to see if all chambers make contact with the head.



Yeah, I thought so, too. I tested each and every one of my cells in each position, they all made contact. Well, perhaps they didn't make contact while I was charging them... Strange... I'm gonna use the TM26 now and see if all batteries are depleted.


----------



## xed888

Houdiny said:


> Well, perhaps they didn't make contact while I was charging .



If you tested each chamber, it's would be strange if that were true. Let's see if someone else chimes in.


----------



## sidecross

Houdiny said:


> Got my Tm26 a few days ago. Awesome light so far, but I think I've got a problem.
> I use brand new Eagletac 3400s with it, and tried to charge them inside the light, the OLED displayed a standby reading of 3.75 V if I remember correctly.
> When I plugged the charger in, the display immediately showed 4.10 V and "Charging". I waited for about 4-5 hours and finally the light said 4.20 V and "Charging finished".
> Next I pulled out the batteries and tested them with my digital multimeter, one was 4.11V, one 4.10 and the other two both at 3.78V!
> At the moment I am charging all 4 of them separately with my 4sevens brand single cell charger.
> So, any input about what could be the problem?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Martin



Are all four batteries of the same manufacturer, same batch, and same output?

Can you check each battery with a with a ZTS MBT-1 tester under load?


----------



## Houdiny

sidecross said:


> Are all four batteries of the same manufacturer, same batch, and same output?
> 
> Can you check each battery with a with a ZTS MBT-1 tester under load?



Yes, Dunno, Yes and No. I've only got a cheapish Voltcraft VC150 Multimeter from a local store. How do I check if all batteries come from the same batch?

I've used the light for a bit and all 4 batteries are down from 4.18 to 4.07 V. No problems there. I checked with my multimeter.


----------



## xed888

Houdiny said:


> Yes, Dunno, Yes and No. I've only got a cheapish Voltcraft VC150 Multimeter from a local store. How do I check if all batteries come from the same batch?
> 
> I've used the light for a bit and all 4 batteries are down from 4.18 to 4.07 V. No problems there. I checked with my multimeter.



Definitely not a contact problem then. Try charging it now.


----------



## xed888

xed888 said:


> Definitely not a contact problem then. Try charging it now.



any updates?


----------



## Houdiny

xed888 said:


> any updates?



Not really. I plugged it in 3 hours ago, it has been displaying "4.14 V Charging" quite a while now...:ironic:


----------



## xed888

Houdiny said:


> Not really. I plugged it in 3 hours ago, it has been displaying "4.14 V Charging" quite a while now...:ironic:



Hmm might be worth it to pull them out and check them anyway for balance charging. The readout is known to read higher than the actual voltage (according to the German forums)


----------



## Houdiny

xed888 said:


> Hmm might be worth it to pull them out and check them anyway for balance charging. The readout is known to read higher than the actual voltage (according to the German forums)



Yeah, you're right. I just pulled them out and checked: 2x 4.08, 2x 4.07 V.


----------



## xed888

Houdiny said:


> Yeah, you're right. I just pulled them out and checked: 2x 4.08, 2x 4.07 V.



Good to hear! So there's no problem then  :nana:


----------



## rjdriver

SeamusORiley said:


> 239. at Fast tech



how did you get it for that price?


----------



## herosemblem

Plug in a 3 letter coupon code that represents the name of this forum.


----------



## tatopus




----------



## pjandyho

Wow! Beautiful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Houdiny

xed888 said:


> Good to hear! So there's no problem then  :nana:


I guess so. Yay! But it still remains a mystery why there had been such difference in voltage in the first place. 

Nice pictures! What camera/lens did you use, tatopus?


----------



## xed888

Could I hear some feedback about the 60C stepdown of the TM26? Has it bothered anyone? Depending on ambient temp, it steps down at like 3-4 mins. Any opinions?


----------



## Frank1967

Last time I checked I got over 6 minutes. I just checked in a room a 74 degrees F and it stepped down in 5 minutes and 16 seconds. I think that is pretty good!


----------



## SeamusORiley

Frank1967 said:


> Last time I checked I got over 6 minutes. I just checked in a room a 74 degrees F and it stepped down in 5 minutes and 16 seconds. I think that is pretty good!



Mine was much longer, but it was outdoors, 20 degrees F. I will check it indoors.


----------



## rdljr1

delete


----------



## rdljr1

Houdiny said:


> Got my Tm26 a few days ago. Awesome light so far, but I think I've got a problem.
> I use brand new Eagletac 3400s with it, and tried to charge them inside the light, the OLED displayed a standby reading of 3.75 V if I remember correctly.
> When I plugged the charger in, the display immediately showed 4.10 V and "Charging". I waited for about 4-5 hours and finally the light said 4.20 V and "Charging finished".
> Next I pulled out the batteries and tested them with my digital multimeter, one was 4.11V, one 4.10 and the other two both at 3.78V!
> At the moment I am charging all 4 of them separately with my 4sevens brand single cell charger.
> So, any input about what could be the problem?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Martin



I had a similar problem with mine. I was using Orbtronic 3400's. My problem was that after charging, it would read finished and 4.2 volts. But as soon as the power cord was pulled, it would read a standby 4.0 volts. After pulling them I confirmed that they were all 4.0 volts with my multimeter. I did not have the unbalanced charging issue though. Once I fully charged them in my Intellicharger, the flashlight correctly read 4.2 volts at standby. It happened with both the Orbtronic 3400 and Nitecore 2300. I'm wondering if it is related to contact issues though as opposed to the circuitry. I had difficulty turning it on a number of times. Usually screwing back down a few times turned it on but a few times I had to give it a pat on the tail. I also cannot use flat top batteries in it. The flashlight would not turn on with either AW 3100's or 3400's. I thought I had read somewhere that people were using flat tops with no problems but maybe I'm wrong. I also had an issue with the light at the 540 lumen level, where it would indicate low voltage and battery levels in the display, and the blue beacon would also start flashing. When I half pressed up to 1700 lumens though, the beacon would stop flashing and the voltage and battery levels go back up, which makes no sense. Even going up to turbo and the voltage and battery levels were higher. I only had the problem at 540 lumens though. So very strange. I sent it back to Illumination Supply and they've been checking into it. They haven't been able to replicate my problems though so far from what they have been emailing me. Hopefully they'll exchange it for a new one, because the light was pretty amazing when it was working.


----------



## thedoc007

I went for an 8 mile midnight hike the first weekend after I got my light. Testing it out...ambient temperature was about 25 F, and it took 16 minutes and 9 seconds to step down from turbo. I did some experimenting, and just dabbing some snow on the sides of the light cools it VERY fast. Like, 15 degrees in ten seconds. I'm sure cold water would work just as well, so I can state without qualification that I could have run it on turbo until the cells gave it up. A few people have commented how it would be nice if it had an ambient temperature readout...if you don't use the higher modes, it works quite well for that too! Consistently got to within 1 C of ambient temperature when off or on L1, within 2 C even at 95 lumens (L2), given enough time. The light is VERY efficient at transferring heat. The more I experiment with this light, the better I feel about spending so much money...this one is worth it.

With that said, obviously ambient temp is gonna be an issue in the summer. If you need more turbo runtime, just bring some extra water as coolant, though, and you should be good to go.


----------



## thedoc007

rdljr1 said:


> I had a similar problem with mine. I was using Orbtronic 3400's. My problem was that after charging, it would read finished and 4.2 volts. But as soon as the power cord was pulled, it would read a standby 4.0 volts. After pulling them I confirmed that they were all 4.0 volts with my multimeter. I did not have the unbalanced charging issue though. Once I fully charged them in my Intellicharger, the flashlight correctly read 4.2 volts at standby. It happened with both the Orbtronic 3400 and Nitecore 2300. I'm wondering if it is related to contact issues though as opposed to the circuitry. I had difficulty turning it on a number of times. Usually screwing back down a few times turned it on but a few times I had to give it a pat on the tail. I also cannot use flat top batteries in it. The flashlight would not turn on with either AW 3100's or 3400's. I thought I had read somewhere that people were using flat tops with no problems but maybe I'm wrong. I also had an issue with the light at the 540 lumen level, where it would indicate low voltage and battery levels in the display, and the blue beacon would also start flashing. When I half pressed up to 1700 lumens though, the beacon would stop flashing and the voltage and battery levels go back up, which makes no sense. Even going up to turbo and the voltage and battery levels were higher. I only had the problem at 540 lumens though. So very strange. I sent it back to Illumination Gear and they've been checking into it. They haven't been able to replicate my problems though so far from what they have been emailing me. Hopefully they'll exchange it for a new one, because the light was pretty amazing when it was working.



Make damn sure they get you a new one. Shouldn't have to put up with that, mine is running perfectly at all levels. At this price point it is quite reasonable to expect it to work 100%, and it isn't like you are asking for a refund, just a replacement.

On the flat top issue, as Patriot covers in his review, you will need a slightly raised top, otherwise you won't make good contact. Even if you can get it to work some of the time, you're asking for trouble when using cells that have no raised top at all. However, Redilasts, Eagletacs, Nitecore's own, Orbtronics, and Xtar all work perfectly. You don't need a button top by any means, but a perfectly flat cell won't work.


----------



## thedoc007

Houdiny said:


> I guess so. Yay! But it still remains a mystery why there had been such difference in voltage in the first place.



Maybe I just missed it, but did you check the batteries before you started charging? I would never put 4 cells to charging until they had been properly balanced on a standalone charger...once you know they are balanced, should be fine, but I'd still recommend taking them out and testing the voltages every few cycles to ensure they stay in balance.

If they were new batteries shipped together, and the voltages were that far off, I would avoid buying again from that seller...if you buy 4 at once they should be pretty close, is my thought, and so far all my purchases have had consistent voltages across each cell.


----------



## herosemblem

How do you owners feel about the 45 minute (on max) runtime? 
I usually use my lights in short 1-4 second bursts, so in theory ~45 minutes is plenty. 
However, I'd still like more thoughts on this. Thank you.


----------



## lumenjedi1

herosemblem said:


> How do you owners feel about the 45 minute (on max) runtime?
> I usually use my lights in short 1-4 second bursts, so in theory ~45 minutes is plenty.
> However, I'd still like more thoughts on this. Thank you.


. I use my turbo in 10-20 sec. Intervals at work compared to the milliom candle spotlights that only work for 15min,then charge 10 hours.I think it is great runtime,I use the 1700lmn most of time great work light.


----------



## Patriot

herosemblem said:


> How do you owners feel about the 45 minute (on max) runtime?
> I usually use my lights in short 1-4 second bursts, so in theory ~45 minutes is plenty.
> However, I'd still like more thoughts on this. Thank you.



More than one would expect when considering the amount of light coming out the front. It's worth noting that it actually becomes much longer than 45min because at my average ambient temperature in AZ, the light will be stepping down long before I hit the 45min mark.


----------



## warmurf

Also take into consideration battery capacity. Run some 3400's in this light and you'll get more than 45 mins. Considering the brightness of levle 5, I don't think you would need it for that long. At 1700 it seems happy to run for quite a while. No show stopper for me. While it would be lovely to have 6 or 8 batteries and the longer run time, it would completely lose the benefit of it's size.


----------



## SeamusORiley

warmurf said:


> Also take into consideration battery capacity. Run some 3400's in this light and you'll get more than 45 mins. Considering the brightness of levle 5, I don't think you would need it for that long. At 1700 it seems happy to run for quite a while. No show stopper for me. While it would be lovely to have 6 or 8 batteries and the longer run time, it would completely lose the benefit of it's size.



I used it at the turbo level outside for hockey and it went for over an hour lighting up the entire rink. It was very cold outside. My son did not notice when it stepped down as 1700 is very bright.


----------



## Matjazz

thedoc007 said:


> Maybe I just missed it, but did you check the batteries before you started charging? I would never put 4 cells to charging until they had been properly balanced on a standalone charger...once you know they are balanced, should be fine, but I'd still recommend taking them out and testing the voltages every few cycles to ensure they stay in balance.
> 
> If they were new batteries shipped together, and the voltages were that far off, I would avoid buying again from that seller...if you buy 4 at once they should be pretty close, is my thought, and so far all my purchases have had consistent voltages across each cell.



AFAIK batteries in parallel don't need balancing. Or do they?


----------



## thedoc007

Matjazz said:


> AFAIK batteries in parallel don't need balancing. Or do they?



http://www.mpoweruk.com/balancing.htm

That article goes into way more detail than I will, good reading. Basically, you are correct, in parallel the cells should eventually equalize and remain at the same voltage level. In my opinion, though, you should still always check first. Just because they will eventually equalize does not mean you should start using them when they are badly mismatched, voltage wise, as appears to have happened in this case. Plus, taking them out and checking them every so often is always a good idea, regardless of configuration. You can only spot potential problems if you put a little effort into monitoring them. Physical damage is a factor too, I know some people have had the plastic wrap begin to shed, and catching that earler is always better.


----------



## pjandyho

herosemblem said:


> How do you owners feel about the 45 minute (on max) runtime?
> I usually use my lights in short 1-4 second bursts, so in theory ~45 minutes is plenty.
> However, I'd still like more thoughts on this. Thank you.


Same here. I don't turn on max 3500 lumens for more than 5 secs each most of the time. The batteries seems to last forever. I prefer working with level 2 (90+ lumens) and I could keep it on for the whole night.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Mine came with 2300 mAh batteries so I upgraded to 2600 mAh and have longer run times. Eventually, I will use the 3100 mAh batteries from Nitecore, especially since the price drop at some locations.


----------



## xed888

pjandyho said:


> Same here. I don't turn on max 3500 lumens for more than 5 secs each most of the time. The batteries seems to last forever. I prefer working with level 2 (90+ lumens) and I could keep it on for the whole night.



How long does 3500lumens last before stepdown in a tropical country, if you have tested it?>


----------



## pjandyho

Not much. I was testing it in my room with the fan blowing directly on it. Stepped down in about 3 mins plus.

EDIT: I just recalled that the starting temperature was 46 degrees because I have played with it awhile and not let it cool down completely. Will do another test.


----------



## xed888

pjandyho said:


> Not much. I was testing it in my room with the fan blowing directly on it. Stepped down in about 3 mins plus.
> 
> EDIT: I just recalled that the starting temperature was 46 degrees because I have played with it awhile and not let it cool down completely. Will do another test.



thanks for that/


----------



## pjandyho

Ok, just tested it again. Starting temperature was 31 degrees Celsius. Light hasn't been touched the whole of today. Within 14 secs it hit 47 degrees. Total duration to 60 degrees until thermal cut down was 2:58.2 mins and the fan was blowing directly on it. No air conditioning since I am trying to simulate a cool breezy night walk out on a tropical beach.


----------



## Krazy Koika

Ok, mega noob question:
(If you don't ask, you don't know!!)

I have a TM26 on order, along with some 18650 Enerpower 3400's. 

Would it be ok when I get it to put the batteries in the torch and charge it through the torches rechargeable unit?

These are my first 18650 batteries. 
I don't have an 18650 charger yet....



Sent from mobile device


----------



## Patriot

Krazy Koika said:


> I have a TM26 on order, along with some 18650 Enerpower 3400's.
> 
> Would it be ok when I get it to put the batteries in the torch and charge it through the torches rechargeable unit?




It's not ideal but whether you charge the cells through the light only or an external charger, it's wise to test the individual voltage of each cell before heading use. Each cell should begin at the same voltage (within .02V) of the others. For example, 4.20V, 4.19V, 4.19V, 4.18V is fine.


----------



## picrthis

rdljr1 said:


> I had a similar problem with mine. I was using Orbtronic 3400's. My problem was that after charging, it would read finished and 4.2 volts. But as soon as the power cord was pulled, it would read a standby 4.0 volts. After pulling them I confirmed that they were all 4.0 volts with my multimeter. I did not have the unbalanced charging issue though. Once I fully charged them in my Intellicharger, the flashlight correctly read 4.2 volts at standby. It happened with both the Orbtronic 3400 and Nitecore 2300. I'm wondering if it is related to contact issues though as opposed to the circuitry. I had difficulty turning it on a number of times. Usually screwing back down a few times turned it on but a few times I had to give it a pat on the tail. I also cannot use flat top batteries in it. The flashlight would not turn on with either AW 3100's or 3400's. I thought I had read somewhere that people were using flat tops with no problems but maybe I'm wrong. I also had an issue with the light at the 540 lumen level, where it would indicate low voltage and battery levels in the display, and the blue beacon would also start flashing. When I half pressed up to 1700 lumens though, the beacon would stop flashing and the voltage and battery levels go back up, which makes no sense. Even going up to turbo and the voltage and battery levels were higher. I only had the problem at 540 lumens though. So very strange. I sent it back to Illumination Supply and they've been checking into it. They haven't been able to replicate my problems though so far from what they have been emailing me. Hopefully they'll exchange it for a new one, because the light was pretty amazing when it was working.


Any updates on this? Are they still looking into the issue or exchanged it? I have a EC25W from them that I'm having issues with too, so I'm watching this.


----------



## picrthis

Question: on the TM26 is the blue led button light-up with the light on? I know there are apparantly two different version for the EC25, one has the blue-led light-up with the light on, the other has the blue-led off when the light is on.


----------



## DSlayerZX

picrthis said:


> Question: on the TM26 is the blue led button light-up with the light on? I know there are apparantly two different version for the EC25, one has the blue-led light-up with the light on, the other has the blue-led off when the light is on.


 hmmm I am just a bit curious, has anyone actually done the turbo stepping down run time test as they are holding the light? Most of the run times test I have read either have have them flat on the table.... wouldn't a human hand holding it being a bigger cooling factor?


----------



## SeamusORiley

picrthis said:


> Question: on the TM26 is the blue led button light-up with the light on? I know there are apparantly two different version for the EC25, one has the blue-led light-up with the light on, the other has the blue-led off when the light is on.



When the TM 26 light is on, the blinking indicator is on, but not blinking.


----------



## thedoc007

DSlayerZX said:


> hmmm I am just a bit curious, has anyone actually done the turbo stepping down run time test as they are holding the light? Most of the run times test I have read either have have them flat on the table.... wouldn't a human hand holding it being a bigger cooling factor?



See my earlier post, I did a runtime test while hiking outside, and I was always holding it. Haven't done a room temp test in hand though, good question.


----------



## DSlayerZX

thedoc007 said:


> See my earlier post, I did a runtime test while hiking outside, and I was always holding it. Haven't done a room temp test in hand though, good question.


 Yes... living along the coast of California... 25 degrees F is considered to be "extreme" temperature for me XD I can conduct the test once I get my flashlight i guess.. but so far... it's still at San Francisco air port according to USPS


----------



## herosemblem

If I remember correctly, the blue light flashes while the tm26 is on.


----------



## sidecross

Patriot said:


> More than one would expect when considering the amount of light coming out the front. It's worth noting that it actually becomes much longer than 45min because at my average ambient temperature in AZ, the light will be stepping down long before I hit the 45min mark.



I have written this before but running at maximum is like running you internal combustion engine at redline.

If I need to be running a light at 3500 lumens it would not be a TM26. :thumbsup:


----------



## rdljr1

picrthis said:


> Any updates on this? Are they still looking into the issue or exchanged it? I have a EC25W from them that I'm having issues with too, so I'm watching this.



I'm not sure if they ever replicated what I had experienced, but I emailed and asked for an update, and the next day I received a shipping update that they were shipping me a new one, but no update on the problems. So they came through with that. Hopefully this one works as it should. 

What issues were you having with your EC25? I also have one, and I notice that the blue indicator will begin to flash pretty soon when operating on turbo. I feel like I barely use it for 15 minutes on 3400mah 18650's and it already begins to flash. Really shouldn't happen. When I pull the battery and check it is over 4 volts. I also notice that the button on mine isn't as responsive. It requires a little more finesse to half press through levels. I didn't make much of a fuss with that one though. This EC25 is tiny and packs a punch. Easy to carry as a backup for late night hikes in the woods with my pups. I love the beam color and quality of the Nitecore lights too, but the blue beacon/indicator annoys the crap out of me. I hate walking around with a light that is blinking blue the whole time. I wish they had just got rid of it on the TM26 and done something with the display instead. Oh well. 

If they ever get back to me with an update on the issues with my previous TM26 I'll post them.


----------



## picrthis

rdljr1 said:


> I'm not sure if they ever replicated what I had experienced, but I emailed and asked for an update, and the next day I received a shipping update that they were shipping me a new one, but no update on the problems. So they came through with that. Hopefully this one works as it should.
> 
> What issues were you having with your EC25? I also have one, and I notice that the blue indicator will begin to flash pretty soon when operating on turbo. I feel like I barely use it for 15 minutes on 3400mah 18650's and it already begins to flash. Really shouldn't happen. When I pull the battery and check it is over 4 volts. I also notice that the button on mine isn't as responsive. It requires a little more finesse to half press through levels. I didn't make much of a fuss with that one though. This EC25 is tiny and packs a punch. Easy to carry as a backup for late night hikes in the woods with my pups. I love the beam color and quality of the Nitecore lights too, but the blue beacon/indicator annoys the crap out of me. I hate walking around with a light that is blinking blue the whole time. I wish they had just got rid of it on the TM26 and done something with the display instead. Oh well.
> 
> If they ever get back to me with an update on the issues with my previous TM26 I'll post them.



On my Nitecore EC25W. I’ve tried 4 different brands, freshly charged 18650’s and the blue led is flashing continuously indicating my battery is low. They measure 4.18 ~ 4.20 off of my charger. The light itself shows them @ 4.2 when I first install them. The light will once in-a-while let me cycle through most of the modes, but usually only allows me to use one mode. I bought some Panasonic CR123A’s and the light works just fine with them.

Did you see my PM to you?


----------



## rdljr1

thedoc007 said:


> Make damn sure they get you a new one. Shouldn't have to put up with that, mine is running perfectly at all levels. At this price point it is quite reasonable to expect it to work 100%, and it isn't like you are asking for a refund, just a replacement.
> 
> On the flat top issue, as Patriot covers in his review, you will need a slightly raised top, otherwise you won't make good contact. Even if you can get it to work some of the time, you're asking for trouble when using cells that have no raised top at all. However, Redilasts, Eagletacs, Nitecore's own, Orbtronics, and Xtar all work perfectly. You don't need a button top by any means, but a perfectly flat cell won't work.



I felt the same way. For the price (even though it was a great deal) it should work 100%. And they are sending a new one out. It is supposed to arrive tomorrow, so I can't wait to try it out again. Good to know about the flat tops. I feel like the AW's tops are slightly raised, so when I get the new one I'll try them out again to see if they work. Otherwise its the Orbtronic's or some Xtar's that I just got. God I hope this next one works right, the thing is a beast!


----------



## rdljr1

picrthis said:


> On my Nitecore EC25W. I’ve tried 4 different brands, freshly charged 18650’s and the blue led is flashing continuously indicating my battery is low. They measure 4.18 ~ 4.20 off of my charger. The light itself shows them @ 4.2 when I first install them. The light will once in-a-while let me cycle through most of the modes, but usually only allows me to use one mode. I bought some Panasonic CR123A’s and the light works just fine with them.
> 
> Did you see my PM to you?



I just PM'd you back. I feel like we have similar issues with the EC25. It's very tricky cycling through each level, but on mine it can be done. So you have no issues with the battery indicator using the CR123A's? I'll give that a try.


----------



## picrthis

rdljr1 said:


> I just PM'd you back. I feel like we have similar issues with the EC25. It's very tricky cycling through each level, but on mine it can be done. So you have no issues with the battery indicator using the CR123A's? I'll give that a try.



Correct, using CR123A's the light works flawlessly, 18650's not so much  which will make it a very expensive light to use over time.


----------



## bluemax_1

So, for the folks who actually have these, what end voltages (checked with a multimeter) are you getting when the light says Charge Finished 4.2v?

I've tried it twice now, the first time, checking within minutes of the light saying Charge Finished, the second time after leaving the charge cord plugged in for an extra 3-4 hours after it said Finished Charging.

Both times, all 4 cells measured 4.08v even though the indicator shows 4.2v when plugged in. After unplugging though, it reads 4.0v. All batteries were within 0.002v (4.082 - 4.084v) on the Fluke multimeter (highly commended and commonly used commercial/pro industry meter).

All 4 cells are brand new 3400mAh KeepPower cells. All 10 cells measured 3.62v when I received them from the seller. All 10 cells measured 4.19v straight off the Intellicharger I4 v2. I got these KeepPower cells because HKJ's review (18650 comparison charts) indicated that these are about the best 3400's available. Can handle 11.5A draw, some of the highest capacities under 5A draw, seemingly lowest internal resistance, and hold their voltage under load extremely well. I know the 3400's theoretically all use the same cells, but apparently, the protection circuitry isn't necessarily equal. KeepPower and Int'nl Outdoor had similar results, 3400mAh Eagletacs seemingly didn't do as well (according to the charts).

It appears that my TM26 will not fully charge these batteries. The batteries work fine in the TM26 and P25. Never had any problems turning the light on or getting to all the brightness levels etc. but it seems the TM26 can't fully charge them. The P25 charger gets its cell to about 4.14v. Does anyone's TM26 fully charge their batteries?


Max

P.S. Oh, and aside from the charging, it's a great all around multipurpose utility light, especially for something so small. Tiny Monster is definitely an apt moniker.


----------



## thedoc007

bluemax_1 said:


> So, for the folks who actually have these, what end voltages (checked with a multimeter) are you getting when the light says Charge Finished 4.2v?
> 
> It appears that my TM26 will not fully charge these batteries. The batteries work fine in the TM26 and P25. Never had any problems turning the light on or getting to all the brightness levels etc. but it seems the TM26 can't fully charge them. The P25 charger gets its cell to about 4.14v. Does anyone's TM26 fully charge their batteries?



Hmm...Just checked mine, let 'em charge overnight, and it seems this isn't a issue just with your batteries. I'm using the Nitecore 2600 mAh that were used to do the runtime specs...after it read charge complete, 4.2 volts, I checked all 4. Two were at 4.08, and two at 4.09.

I'm actually ok with that, since it will prolong the life of my cells, but that is a pretty large discrepancy, and I'm glad you made me aware of it. If I'm planning a major trip, I will definitely top them off on my Intellicharger rather than depending on the built-in charger.


----------



## picrthis

Beckler said:


> I agree completely. I just don't understand what's taking so long. I mean this isn't exactly some huge engineering challenge--could've been done 30 years ago. Instead we're struggling with blinks for batt. level, single buttons, half presses, double click, triple twisting..wtf.



Can you show us an example of an oled display of this size from 30yrs ago that has these type of sensor readings?? I think not.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I've stoped charging thru light,I've noticed even before getting multi meter that when charged thru light it did not get as good of runtimes.even though charging thru light was one of the factors in buying it.good in a pinch tho,I've made my peace with that.besides after charging in i4 charger I get more than enough runtime.one thing I would like to see a clock & lamp hours used like in a projector. On the oled.


----------



## rdljr1

picrthis said:


> Any updates on this? Are they still looking into the issue or exchanged it? I have a EC25W from them that I'm having issues with too, so I'm watching this.



So I received my replacement TM26 today. I'm happy to say that most of the issues are resolved from my previous one. No issues turning it on and no problems at the 540 lumen level. On the charging though, and it seems like this is a recurring thing on this thread, it still doesn't charge to a full 4.2 volts. My previous light would indicate a full charge at 4.2 volts but only really charge to 4 volts according to my Fluke 115 multimeter. The TM26 display would actually read 4 volts as well after pulling out the charger cord, so atleast it was accurate. The new light now charges to 4.12 volts as measured by my multimeter, but in the TM26 it measures a resting voltage of 4.07 volts. It will still display a full charge of 4.2 volts when plugged in though and then drop to the 4.07 volts when the cord is pulled. I was told by Illumination Supply that this .05 variance is within operating parameters. It still balances the charge between the cells as well, as they all measured the same voltage when pulled from the light. So I guess I'm happy with that. As long as it balances the charge between the cells and charges them up over 4.1 volts, I can live with that. It'll prolong the cells life anyway. If I start noticing any of my previous issues again I'll post them on here, but I'm crossing my fingers I don't and I can fully enjoy the light now.


----------



## picrthis

rdljr1 said:


> So I received my replacement TM26 today. I'm happy to say that most of the issues are resolved from my previous one. No issues turning it on and no problems at the 540 lumen level. On the charging though, and it seems like this is a recurring thing on this thread, it still doesn't charge to a full 4.2 volts. My previous light would indicate a full charge at 4.2 volts but only really charge to 4 volts according to my Fluke 115 multimeter. The TM26 display would actually read 4 volts as well after pulling out the charger cord, so atleast it was accurate. The new light now charges to 4.12 volts as measured by my multimeter, but in the TM26 it measures a resting voltage of 4.07 volts. It will still display a full charge of 4.2 volts when plugged in though and then drop to the 4.07 volts when the cord is pulled. I was told by Illumination Supply that this .05 variance is within operating parameters. It still balances the charge between the cells as well, as they all measured the same voltage when pulled from the light. So I guess I'm happy with that. As long as it balances the charge between the cells and charges them up over 4.1 volts, I can live with that. It'll prolong the cells life anyway. If I start noticing any of my previous issues again I'll post them on here, but I'm crossing my fingers I don't and I can fully enjoy the light now.



You know I wondering if it is completing it's charge @ 4.10 because the charger is plugged in and it reads 4.2 and completes. Because yes, as soon as you disconnect the charger when it says it's done, the light shows 4.10 Yet if you plug the charger back in it will charger again and stop @ 4.20 saying completed, same thing happens it's really 4.10.....so the question is maybe it's not smart enough to read just the batteries and it "sees" some of the charger voltage?? OR it's by design to be sure it doesn't over-charger?

That brings up a question, since you also have the TM15, when you use it's built-in charger, have you taken the batteries out and read them on your multi-meter? It woud be interesting to know if it also only charges to 4.10 when finialized.


----------



## windstrings

Just reading the way the nitecore i4 charger works, it limits the charge average per battery when you put in several at once to protect the charger. It's fair to assume the nitecore light is equipped with similar circuitry. 

We all know when the TM26 was developed when batteries are not what they are now.... 3400mah is a big jump from 2100mah!

The bigger the battery, the more charge amperage it takes to get it to top voltage in a given amount of time. 

And with a fixed charge amperage input, it will take longer to fully charge the higher capacity batteries. 

However the batteries are quite possibly getting an easier charge since they won't heat up as much if the charge amperage is limited. 

A rudimentary example would be to take a 2amp charger and charge a motorcycle battery, now charge a car battery that has twice the capacity..... As you watched the voltage climb it would appear stubborn as it reached the top of its charge compared to the smaller battery. 

As far as reading accurate voltage.... That's always a tricky one! 
Even if terminals are reading directly at the + and - post if the battery... It will still read charge voltage "if" it's charging! 

It will also read artificially low if the light is on and under load... Even if ic electronics skew the reading in an attempt to simulate resting voltage, it can read the individual battery properties accurately... Especially when it was calibrated with a 2100mah from a given manufacturer and you exchange with 3400mah. 
On the lower lumen outputs I would expect more accuracy from the voltage meter. 

Mix the types of batteries "capacities" if you really want to wreck havoc! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## picrthis

windstrings said:


> Just reading the way the nitecore i4 charger works, it limits the charge average per battery when you put in several at once to protect the charger. It's fair to assume the nitecore light is equipped with similar circuitry.
> 
> We all know when the TM26 was developed when batteries are not what they are now.... 3400mah is a big jump from 2100mah!
> 
> The bigger the battery, the more charge amperage it takes to get it to top voltage in a given amount of time.
> 
> And with a fixed charge amperage input, it will take longer to fully charge the higher capacity batteries.
> 
> However the batteries are quite possibly getting an easier charge since they won't heat up as much if the charge amperage is limited.
> 
> A rudimentary example would be to take a 2amp charger and charge a motorcycle battery, now charge a car battery that has twice the capacity..... As you watched the voltage climb it would appear stubborn as it reached the top of its charge compared to the smaller battery.
> 
> As far as reading accurate voltage.... That's always a tricky one!
> Even if terminals are reading directly at the + and - post if the battery... It will still read charge voltage "if" it's charging!
> 
> It will also read artificially low if the light is on and under load... Even if ic electronics skew the reading in an attempt to simulate resting voltage, it can read the individual battery properties accurately... Especially when it was calibrated with a 2100mah from a given manufacturer and you exchange with 3400mah.
> On the lower lumen outputs I would expect more accuracy from the voltage meter.
> 
> Mix the types of batteries "capacities" if you really want to wreck havoc!
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



I don't believe this to be the case at all, the person that orignally posted this said he has nitecore 2600 batteries, plus nitecore themselves says the light was spec'd arounded their 2600 batteries (which are panasonic cells) and sorry to disagree with you BUT Yes 3400mAh 18650's were on the market long before the TM26 was developed.


----------



## thedoc007

picrthis said:


> I don't believe this to be the case at all, the person that orignally posted this said he has nitecore 2600 batteries, plus nitecore themselves says the light was spec'd arounded their 2600 batteries (which are panasonic cells) and sorry to disagree with you BUT Yes 3400mAh 18650's were on the market long before the TM26 was developed.



Yes, I can confirm I am using Nitecore 2600s...if you are using the EXACT brand and model of battery they use for all their runtime testing, you would think they would set the charger for those as well. Maybe 3400s have an excuse, but mine do not...seems to be remarkably consistent across multiple cells types anyway...like I said before not a big deal to me, but it definitely is something to be aware of.


----------



## SeamusORiley

I ordered the Nitecore 3100 mAh from Fasttech which should be here in about 2 weeks. I'll update on the run time difference. 

By the way, I took a plastic cup (disposable) and cut it to about 1 1/2 inches in length, and 'bounded' the bottom with scotch tape. It is weak, but works
really well.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Tested cells from light.oled read 3.75 stand by read same on all four cells,but when I turned light on it goes to 3.60v then right back to 3.75v. great great light,very happy


----------



## stevo250

I can confirm that the nitecore TM15 internal charger also charges the batteries to about 4.1 volts when it finishes. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R


----------



## emmashi

but I see a shop ,and sell 344$


----------



## __philippe

emmashi said:


> but I see a shop ,and sell 344$



see PM


----------



## Verndog

stevo250 said:


> I can confirm that the nitecore TM15 internal charger also charges the batteries to about 4.1 volts when it finishes.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R



My guess is Nitecore choose to leave a safety margin for peak charge to account for the possibility a cell gets out of balance with the others or even a weak cell. 
Probably a good idea when you think about it.


----------



## sidecross

Verndog said:


> My guess is Nitecore choose to leave a safety margin for peak charge to account for the possibility a cell gets out of balance with the others or even a weak cell.
> Probably a good idea when you think about it.



I would agree and there is usually a loss when a conceived convenience is made part f the total equation.

I have both the TM15 and TM26 and will charge the batteries with three Nitecore i4 chargers.


----------



## picrthis

Now that you have the TM26 how do you like it in comparision to the TM15? I was thinking of adding the TM15 to my collection but since I have the TM26 don't know what the point of it would be.

Thanks


----------



## stevo250

Does the internal charger on the nitecore flashlights also balance the cells while charging?

Sent from my SGH-I727R


----------



## Patriot

picrthis said:


> Now that you have the TM26 how do you like it in comparision to the TM15? I was thinking of adding the TM15 to my collection but since I have the TM26 don't know what the point of it would be.
> 
> Thanks



I would say that it's a duplication even though the tm26 is a nicer light overall.


----------



## Skavoovie

Per this thread the Fasttech protected Panasonic 3400mAh cells (specified by Fasttech to be 69.4mm long) don't fit the TM15 (easily). 

Has anyone tried them in the TM26 and do they fit?


----------



## sidecross

Patriot said:


> I would say that it's a duplication even though the tm26 is a nicer light overall.



I have the TM 15 and TM 26 only because I bought them in order of production and I also have the TM11.

I would first buy the TM26 and if I wanted a back up I would obtain the TM11. :thumbsup:


----------



## lumenjedi1

I heard the tm15 & the tm26 can use same cell compartment.makes me think the npb52 batt will be a solid cell like built in to handle it say it gives double run time than on oled.


----------



## picrthis

Patriot said:


> I would say that it's a duplication even though the tm26 is a nicer light overall.


Thanks, I bought the TM11 when it came out skipped on the TM15 and then bought the TM26 just wasn't sure if I was missing anything? I've read & read and I think at this point it would be a waste of funds, it's just that I don't have one in the series of Tiny Monsters; but again at this junction I'm thinking on passing on it, I've been offered it from a dealer for $208 delievered.


----------



## sidecross

lumenjedi1 said:


> I heard the tm15 & the tm26 can use same cell compartment.makes me think the npb52 batt will be a solid cell like built in to handle it say it gives double run time than on oled.



The latest production of the TM11 also uses the same cell 'compartment' as TM15 & TM26 only the labeling is different.


----------



## Patriot

picrthis said:


> I don't have one in the series of Tiny Monsters; but again at this junction I'm thinking on passing on it, I've been offered it from a dealer for $208 delievered.



When it comes to collecting though, I understand perfectly that it sidesteps rationality. Sometime we just WANT to have a particular light, reason aside.


----------



## Brightholzer

Long lurker and TM26 owner. I was trying to read up on short-axis, high output products and found this thead.

I don't understand the repeated battery concern for a surface charge voltage exceeding minimum work voltage. The implimented protection and internal ESR along with true inherent capacity under load still rule. The top or surface charge voltage is gone under any real load and is not a indicator of utimate utility; more the charge controller implimentation. If I'm missing something, I'm here to discuss and learn. 

FLW,
BH


----------



## warmurf

Was that in English? For a first time poster you know more than a novice? Truth tell?? You have a "background" in electronics or just an IQ of 175? Or was that French?


----------



## Brightholzer

lol
I'm a EE, more really a RF design engineer for short-range wireliess communications. Allot of these designs are battery powered so I need to work with battery models and perform product battery life calculations for pulsed loads. 
More importantly, I own a impractical number of handheld lights for no good reason other than it makes me happy. 
-BH


----------



## Verndog

Brightholzer said:


> lol
> I'm a EE, more really a RF design engineer for short-range wireliess communications. Allot of these designs are battery powered so I need to work with battery models and perform product battery life calculations for pulsed loads.
> *More importantly, I own a impractical number of handheld lights for no good reason other than it makes me happy. *
> -BH



Translation----He's one of us!


----------



## Patriot

Brightholzer said:


> lol
> I'm a EE, more really a RF design engineer for short-range wireliess communications. Allot of these designs are battery powered so I need to work with battery models and perform product battery life calculations for pulsed loads.
> More importantly, I own a impractical number of handheld lights for no good reason other than it makes me happy.
> -BH




You were lurking way too long! You're a full blown CPFer


----------



## sidecross

Patriot said:


> I would say that it's a duplication even though the tm26 is a nicer light overall.



Patriot

I would agree with what you have written; I have all three versions TM11, TM15 & TM26.

The TM26 is one of the best lights on the market, Its low 3 lumen to maximum of 3500 lumen in a package the size of the TM11. 

The Nitecore TM26 is one light that can do most of what any light needs to provide; it is a great achievment in design. :thumbsup:

P.S. Thank you Patriot for excellent flashlight reviews too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Brightholzer

Thank you Verndog and Patriot for the warm welcome!
I'll be night ice fishing with the TM26 this weekend. Great light! At first I though it would be even better if it only used one element on low lumen mode. Probably not practical and would add additional design overhead. I also only used the TM11 and then upgraded to the TM26. Interesting to read that the TM15 is very simular in throw/performance.


----------



## sidecross

Brightholzer said:


> Thank you Verndog and Patriot for the warm welcome!
> I'll be night ice fishing with the TM26 this weekend. Great light! At first I though it would be even better if it only used one element on low lumen mode. Probably not practical and would add additional design overhead. I also only used the TM11 and then upgraded to the TM26. Interesting to read that the TM15 is very simular in throw/performance.



Brightholzer

Welcome too!

I really like the Nitecore TM26 especially with a 3 lumen output and the OLED information screen. 

I found the TM15 larger than I would like, but I liked the lower 95 lumen low than the 200 lumen low on the TM11.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Has anyone done a water test on there tm26 yet I've had mine in the rain at work but never did a submerge test yet,just wondering if anybody filled the sink and played sucba joe yet


----------



## SeamusORiley

lumenjedi1 said:


> Has anyone done a water test on there tm26 yet I've had mine in the rain at work but never did a submerge test yet,just wondering if anybody filled the sink and played sucba joe yet



We highlighted fish, while in Florida (it was amazing) during the rain, but did not put the TM 26 under water.


----------



## lumenjedi1

SeamusORiley said:


> We highlighted fish, while in Florida (it was amazing) during the rain, but did not put the TM 26 under water.



That's cool,we just got new account top of tall buldg,can't. Wait to light up whole lot.after I put. Lanyerd on of course


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> Has anyone done a water test on there tm26 yet I've had mine in the rain at work but never did a submerge test yet,just wondering if anybody filled the sink and played sucba joe yet




It survived about 2 feet submerged in my fish tank but I can't remember if that was in my video or not. Here's nitecore's video...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Over the course of multiple sessions I have read all of this thread trying to find someone making comment if my oldish LC 18650 Ultrafire batteries will perform in the tm26. Will I not get the full brightness in Turbo or will it just not work at all? Perhaps I missed it. Sounds like some batteries work great, some not. I get the impression there are many batteries out there. My tm26 will be on the slow boat getting here I'm sure, and would dislike finally getting it then not be able to use it because of the Ultrafires. Was kind of trying to hold off spending more on batteries until you folks get an understanding on this nbp52 thing.

It has been interesting to read this thread about how some members understand why they spend so much on portable illumination, or should I say, explaining the unexplainable (sometimes). My justification for the tm26 is that I have 4 18650's to cycle through my Olight m30 but they last so long the spare pair just sits around in an unhealthy way! The reasoning is that the tm26 replaces all my other flashlights except the headlamps and Photon ReX. Is that a farce or what?

I worked security for a private school long ago and also had a mountain lion encounter of the dog killing kind about 10 years ago, when all I had was a CC Crane led torch with half drained alkalines. Got a Surefire U2 a couple of years after that. Too expensive feeding that one night after night.

Thanks again for the exceptionally good info, even if I really do not understand it all.

So, anyone think I should give the Ultrafire's a go? That was my excuse for the tm26 order. Pitiful as it may seem.


----------



## makapuu

KITROBASKIN said:


> Over the course of multiple sessions I have read all of this thread trying to find someone making comment if my oldish LC 18650 Ultrafire batteries will perform in the tm26. Will I not get the full brightness in Turbo or will it just not work at all? Perhaps I missed it. Sounds like some batteries work great, some not. I get the impression there are many batteries out there. My tm26 will be on the slow boat getting here I'm sure, and would dislike finally getting it then not be able to use it because of the Ultrafires. Was kind of trying to hold off spending more on batteries until you folks get an understanding on this nbp52 thing.
> 
> It has been interesting to read this thread about how some members understand why they spend so much on portable illumination, or should I say, explaining the unexplainable (sometimes). My justification for the tm26 is that I have 4 18650's to cycle through my Olight m30 but they last so long the spare pair just sits around in an unhealthy way! The reasoning is that the tm26 replaces all my other flashlights except the headlamps and Photon ReX. Is that a farce or what?
> 
> I worked security for a private school long ago and also had a mountain lion encounter of the dog killing kind about 10 years ago, when all I had was a CC Crane led torch with half drained alkalines. Got a Surefire U2 a couple of years after that. Too expensive feeding that one night after night.
> 
> Thanks again for the exceptionally good info, even if I really do not understand it all.
> 
> So, anyone think I should give the Ultrafire's a go? That was my excuse for the tm26 order. Pitiful as it may seem.



I would get some good batteries, the Ultrafires will work, but you won't see the full potential the light can produce.
I tried Ultrafire's on my single XML light's, truthfully, they suck.
They're OK with XR-E's and 1st generation XPG's, but XML's overwhelm them.
Some of the brands I recommend are Keeppower, Xtar, Orbtronics, Redilast, Callies Kustoms and AW to name a few.
I've been hearing some good things about the Sanyo, LG and SamSung batteries also, maybe someone can chime in on that.
I use the protected Keeppower 3400's in my TM26. Excellent batteries in a fantastic light.
Need to give kudos to Patriot and his video's on the light, the beam is exactly as depicted in his review's.
He made me pull the trigger. My new favorite light.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks ill check vid,just wanted to know if anyone tried water test at home.I've been watching the walking dead,made notice they use some pretty nice lights just wander how they charge cells with no power and don't say in the Winnebago he got ate


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Makapuu,

Thank you very much for the battery info. Some new names I've not read about ever before. Was hesitant to jump into the battery thread trying to find out about the tm26 specifically.

This gives us people who are waiting for our lights something to research. I'd much prefer buying American made but that is probably not going to happen in regards to batteries. Respect should be given to American retailers I think but it's mentally hard to have to pay ~$130 more to cover their warehouse costs and cut of the profit. There is certainly something to be said for customer service and advice as has been mentioned before. I have to think the experience gleaned here on this forum is much more than any one dealer could have in their minds.(probably?)

Calling Craig at Illumination Supply is not something I did. You flashlight people who post regularly and make the truly informative videos deserve to get a steep discount. That's the greatest advertising, don't you think?

I'll stop talking.


----------



## bluemax_1

Where are you located? If you want to research batteries, check out forum member HKJ. He has the most extensive battery reviews available. Go to his site and check out his full 18650 comparison charts. Those are what made me choose the 3400mAh KeepPOWER batteries. They tested better than just about everything else out there, including many other 3400mAh batteries. If you Google '3400 KeepPower' you'll pull up the cnqualitygoods site that sells them for $13.50 ea or $11.50 USD if you buy 10 at the same time. They ship from Singapore.

As for discounts on the light, if you read this whole thread, you'd have seen folks mention a site in China (actually ships out of Hong Kong), that has the light for a VERY low advertised price which gets even lower if you use code cpf. I got mine from Illumination Supply because their price was almost as good and I'm in the US, but if I was somewhere else in the world, I might order from the other place with free shipping worldwide (got a P25 from them and service was great).


Max


----------



## SeamusORiley

KITROBASKIN said:


> Makapuu,
> 
> Thank you very much for the battery info. Some new names I've not read about ever before. Was hesitant to jump into the battery thread trying to find out about the tm26 specifically.
> 
> This gives us people who are waiting for our lights something to research. I'd much prefer buying American made but that is probably not going to happen in regards to batteries. Respect should be given to American retailers I think but it's mentally hard to have to pay ~$130 more to cover their warehouse costs and cut of the profit. There is certainly something to be said for customer service and advice as has been mentioned before. I have to think the experience gleaned here on this forum is much more than any one dealer could have in their minds.(probably?)
> 
> Calling Craig at Illumination Supply is not something I did. You flashlight people who post regularly and make the truly informative videos deserve to get a steep discount. That's the greatest advertising, don't you think?
> 
> I'll stop talking.



great post.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

bluemax_1 said:


> Where are you located? If you want to research batteries, check out forum member HKJ. He has the most extensive battery reviews available. Go to his site and check out his full 18650 comparison charts. Those are what made me choose the 3400mAh KeepPOWER batteries. They tested better than just about everything else out there, including many other 3400mAh batteries. If you Google '3400 KeepPower' you'll pull up the cnqualitygoods site that sells them for $13.50 ea or $11.50 USD if you buy 10 at the same time. They ship from Singapore.
> 
> As for discounts on the light, if you read this whole thread, you'd have seen folks mention a site in China (actually ships out of Hong Kong), that has the light for a VERY low advertised price which gets even lower if you use code cpf. I got mine from Illumination Supply because their price was almost as good and I'm in the US, but if I was somewhere else in the world, I might order from the other place with free shipping worldwide (got a P25 from them and service was great).
> 
> 
> Max


----------



## SeamusORiley

Not very scientific, but for a newbie...

I have the TM26 and love it (though hard to justify spending the money, especially when bills pile up) and I like the ability to charge the batteries inside the unit. After reading some here, I took the batteries out and put them on the intellicharger 4, a few times, at different LED readings. Each time I did, the intellicharger charged them, and the blinking lights all showed them at the same battery strength. 

I had wondered if one would blink low (one light) while the other would be mid, or high, but each time, they all appear to be charging in unison. 

Patriot, does this make sense or agree with the more accurate type of testing?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

In response to bluemax_1,

Wow. I am just amazed at the wealth of information here. Thanks. For years I was living in the little mountains east of Albuquerque, NM but now live in the East Mountains. Because of my simple, low maintenance lifestyle back then, I was using a flashlight to brush my teeth outside, etc. Now it is a habit to use a torch in the house here and not waste pole juice lighting up a whole room when you're leaving soon anyway. Wife makes fun of me.

I did order from FastTech and am crossing the fingers for good luck. Tried using a number of different codes including cpf but got nothing. That's OK. My previous supplier, Floyd at Flashlights Unlimited could only offer the tm26 at just below list price. Illumination Supply sounds like a stand up place and will check with them when it comes to batteries. Those KeepPOWER 3400's sound really good. The MiniRevo rc car we purchased last summer was offered with a very good Li-ion battery for a few bucks off and it is amazing. Quality batteries=satisfaction, it sounds like on this forum.

When you say forum member HKJ's site, are you talking about something on Candlepowerforums? Sounds like a must see.

And cnqualitygoods.

Can't help talking in every direction but... the tm26 was not going to be an option for me because tailcap switches are so fast to access compared to a side barrel button like a mag-lite you have to search for. Would anyone care to discuss switch access speed for the tm26 when pulling it out of a case or pack? 
Does anyone have a technique for quick illumination? Does that make sense?


----------



## lumenjedi1

I tested cells on multimeter three read 4.19 one read 4.17v,they were all charged a week ago on i4 charger.when I put in light it read 4.20v,is that normal is it ok to use,that one cell weak?any info would be great


----------



## lumenjedi1

I carry the tm26 on my side in holster,I also carry a bc40w,I find the side button very easy to use just pull out of holster and finger right on button.I find easyer to use than tailcap,that's just me tho.wise word of advice don't look at holster when pulling out sometimes it comes on and blinds the hell out of you.I keep on 1700 daily mode,other than that great.I like the blue flashing light easy to find button in toatal darkness,sometimes I keep on seat of car while patroling


----------



## bluemax_1

KITROBASKIN said:


> In response to bluemax_1,
> 
> Wow. I am just amazed at the wealth of information here. Thanks. For years I was living in the little mountains east of Albuquerque, NM but now live in the East Mountains. Because of my simple, low maintenance lifestyle back then, I was using a flashlight to brush my teeth outside, etc. Now it is a habit to use a torch in the house here and not waste pole juice lighting up a whole room when you're leaving soon anyway. Wife makes fun of me.
> 
> I did order from FastTech and am crossing the fingers for good luck. Tried using a number of different codes including cpf but got nothing. That's OK. My previous supplier, Floyd at Flashlights Unlimited could only offer the tm26 at just below list price. Illumination Supply sounds like a stand up place and will check with them when it comes to batteries. Those KeepPOWER 3400's sound really good. The MiniRevo rc car we purchased last summer was offered with a very good Li-ion battery for a few bucks off and it is amazing. Quality batteries=satisfaction, it sounds like on this forum.
> 
> When you say forum member HKJ's site, are you talking about something on Candlepowerforums? Sounds like a must see.
> 
> And cnqualitygoods.
> 
> Can't help talking in every direction but... the tm26 was not going to be an option for me because tailcap switches are so fast to access compared to a side barrel button like a mag-lite you have to search for. Would anyone care to discuss switch access speed for the tm26 when pulling it out of a case or pack?
> Does anyone have a technique for quick illumination? Does that make sense?



About HKJ, he's a forum member. Look under the batteries sub forum. He has reviews there. At the bottom of any of his posts, you'll find links to all his battery testing (including charger testing). 
http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650Summary UK.html

The TM26 isn't my first pick for a tactical light where quick draw/fast deployment is a necessity. Although it's amazingly small for its output, it's still a little large and bulky for rapid deployment. For that purpose, I stick to 1x18650 with a tailswitch. That said though, as far as finding the tailswitch, if you always use it with the belt holster and always place the light in the holster with the side switch in the same position, then you can always draw the light knowing where the button is. 

The dual switch interface is pretty powerful in that you can leave it on a memorized mode (say 95 lumens for use around the house) and a half press will turn it on to that mode, but drawing the light and using a full press turns it on to the full 3500 lumens. Likewise, if you're using it on the 95 lumen mode (or any of the lower lumen modes), while it's on, a half press and hold for ~0.8 seconds toggles it to Max brightness. Another half press goes back to the mode you were previously on. VERY flexible for an all around multi purpose light.

Couple that with the GoalZero Nomad solar panels (and preferably one of their battery packs as a buffer) and I have light indefinitely even in a power outage (or extended backpacking trip, or any time I don't have access to the power grid).


Max


----------



## picrthis

bluemax_1 said:


> Where are you located? If you want to research batteries, check out forum member HKJ. He has the most extensive battery reviews available. Go to his site and check out his full 18650 comparison charts. Those are what made me choose the 3400mAh KeepPOWER batteries. They tested better than just about everything else out there, including many other 3400mAh batteries. If you Google '3400 KeepPower' you'll pull up the cnqualitygoods site that sells them for $13.50 ea or $11.50 USD if you buy 10 at the same time. They ship from Singapore.
> 
> Max


The Keeppower batteries are good, BUT I would look elsewhere other then the vendor mentioned herein because they are extremely slow in getting them to you. I've had 4 different orders from them; it takes just about an entire month after they tell you they've been shipped out. I've tried regular air mail and they told me I should use registered which would greatly speed it up NOT, same results 30 days. I tried express that order took 2 solid weeks, in none of these cases did the tracking number show it sat in customs more than a day or two. Yet I can order from other vendors in their "backyard" and have it to my doorstep in ~10 days each and everytime........I'm simply not impressed with their level of "service" one bit. Turns out after many emails with them, they actually use a 3rd party shipping company that forwards it along to the postal system.....that is where I believe the unjustified delay comes from; never-the-less I don't want to suffer from them being too lazy to take it to their local post office themselves.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

OK Thanks. Great advice.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Outstanding, bluemax_1

I did look for 20 minutes at the HKJ battery tests. Great resource for those knowledgeable in the ways of discharge, etc. I'm not. What was shocking was the different lengths of 18650's


----------



## bluemax_1

lumenjedi1 said:


> I've been watching the walking dead,made notice they use some pretty nice lights just wander how they charge cells with no power and don't say in the Winnebago he got ate



I wondered about that too, since they appear to be using more than a few 18650 sized lights. It's not like they're using AA powered lights where they can scavenge batteries on supply runs.

That said though, they have vehicles that run. 1 charger with a CLA (Cigarette Lighter Adapter) solves that problem. Or if they had a backup system like the GoalZero solar panels and battery packs.

That's one of the advantages to lights like the TM26 that have built-in recharging ports. Get a CLA for the TM26, and you're set as long as you have vehicular access. I know you can use 1x18650 in the TM26 in an emergency (on lower modes), but I wonder if you can charge 1x18650 in it. If that's possible, you could potentially charge everyone else's 18650's without having a dedicated battery charger (one at a time to avoid risks from batteries at different charge states and capacities).


Max


----------



## windstrings

SeamusORiley said:


> great post.


Yep, I agree... Spoken from the heart! 


Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluemax_1

picrthis said:


> The Keeppower batteries are good, BUT I would look elsewhere other then the vendor mentioned herein because they are extremely slow in getting them to you. I've had 4 different orders from them; it takes just about an entire month after they tell you they've been shipped out. I've tried regular air mail and they told me I should use registered which would greatly speed it up NOT, same results 30 days. I tried express that order took 2 solid weeks, in none of these cases did the tracking number show it sat in customs more than a day or two. Yet I can order from other vendors in their "backyard" and have it to my doorstep in ~10 days each and everytime........I'm simply not impressed with their level of "service" one bit. Turns out after many emails with them, they actually use a 3rd party shipping company that forwards it along to the postal system.....that is where I believe the unjustified delay comes from; never-the-less I don't want to suffer from them being too lazy to take it to their local post office themselves.



This was the first time I ordered from them. Order placed 3/1, processed through the post office in Singapore 3/8 (yeah, that's quite a delay), arrival to me 3/16, so 15 days total.

Any links to other places that have the KeepPower 3400's at similar prices that ship more promptly? From HKJ's tests, it appears that the KeepPower and EnerPower 3400's are almost identical. All their measurements except for internal resistance and protection are almost identical. For anyone needing short cells, it appears that the protected green Panasonics or Eagletacs are the best bet.


Max


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Thank You so much both of you, SeamusORiley and windstrings. I have been reading your posts and really appreciating them. It would be easy to talk about the special nature of flashlights with you folks. It is the light in the dark, made from a star in the universe we live. All our energy comes from our son, and photons are its purest form-don't you think?


----------



## SeamusORiley

KITROBASKIN said:


> Thank You so much both of you, SeamusORiley and windstrings. I have been reading your posts and really appreciating them. It would be easy to talk about the special nature of flashlights with you folks. It is the light in the dark, made from a star in the universe we live. All our energy comes from our son, and photons are its purest form-don't you think?



I'm curious as to why we are drawn to flashlights. As a kid, I know that I was very curious but my father would always turn it off to "save the batteries", incessantly. 

By my 30's, I had a CCrane Flashlight which friends thought I was nuts to spend $30 on a flashlight, but always used it to check on the little ones, etc. When I discovered flashlights powered by these 18650's a few months ago, I became hooked. 

I have thought about posting what I know about "lights on" and "lights off" in criminal statements but I have hesitated as it might be a bit sensitive for some. 

I would like to know what causes "flashaholicism" among us.


----------



## SeamusORiley

windstrings said:


> Yep, I agree... Spoken from the heart!
> 
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



The only thing he didn't need to say was he'd "stop talking"... It was an enjoyable read!


----------



## picrthis

bluemax_1 said:


> This was the first time I ordered from them. Order placed 3/1, processed through the post office in Singapore 3/8 (yeah, that's quite a delay), arrival to me 3/16, so 15 days total.
> 
> Any links to other places that have the KeepPower 3400's at similar prices that ship more promptly? From HKJ's tests, it appears that the KeepPower and EnerPower 3400's are almost identical. All their measurements except for internal resistance and protection are almost identical. For anyone needing short cells, it appears that the protected green Panasonics or Eagletacs are the best bet.
> 
> 
> Max


Actually that's not too bad for them, this is too funny (we ordered the same day) because I reluctantly placed an order for an item I couldn't find elsewhere on 3/1 On 3/8 tracking says processed through sort facility March 8th SINGAPORE, SINGAPORE (Registered Mail) and as of this posting that is where it still stands. You've had MUCH better luck with these guys than I do.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

I'm listening. One learns so much more that way, it would seem.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I first fell in love with lights as a kid,you know killing the darkness.I rember my mom got me a energizer with new kyrpton bulb lol,I acted like I had a lightsaber,another reason I like flashlights.I've had many thru the years (cheap ones).then few years ago started getting into the heavy hitters,for me I like being on site 1am that crisp clean smell in the air music or coast 2 coast am playing.shooting beam all around sounds silly I know but some great memories or mammary's depending on what I was doin that nite,he he he,but really just something comforting in knowing you can cut thru the darkness,first thing asked in poweroutage "anybody got a flashlight" why yes I do.sorry if this sounds stupid. And thanks to everyone for great tips&info


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Great to hear, Lumenjedi1

The summer the first Star Wars movie came out I was a camp counselor. We used the smoke of a campfire to enhance the lightsaber quality of flashlights.


----------



## bluemax_1

picrthis said:


> Actually that's not too bad for them, this is too funny (we ordered the same day) because I reluctantly placed an order for an item I couldn't find elsewhere on 3/1 On 3/8 tracking says processed through sort facility March 8th SINGAPORE, SINGAPORE (Registered Mail) and as of this posting that is where it still stands. You've had MUCH better luck with these guys than I do.



Yikes, processed through sort facility on 3/8 and STILL hasn't arrived? IIRC, (USPS no longer shows it in tracking info), my order was processed through the Singapore facility 3/8 and arrived in California ~3/12 and was there for a day or two at the Customs facility in San Jose (San Francisco?) or something, left CA 3/13? And arrived in MI 3/16. They put your order on a rowboat?


Max


----------



## lumenjedi1

KITROBASKIN said:


> Great to hear, Lumenjedi1
> 
> The summer the first Star Wars movie came out I was a camp counselor. We used the smoke of a campfire to enhance the lightsaber quality of flashlights.


 lol,thanks I still do too on foggy nites,maybe that's why we like flashlights keeps us intouch with something that has always been there and always will be


----------



## windstrings

SeamusORiley said:


> I'm curious as to why we are drawn to flashlights. As a kid, I know that I was very curious......
> 
> I would like to know what causes "flashaholicism" among us.



I hate to date myself, but my uncle "who basically raised my dad" bought me one if those kaleidoscope flashlights... I was hooked ever since! 
I must had been maybe 6 years old. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjandyho

SeamusORiley said:


> I'm curious as to why we are drawn to flashlights. As a kid, I know that I was very curious but my father would always turn it off to "save the batteries", incessantly.
> 
> By my 30's, I had a CCrane Flashlight which friends thought I was nuts to spend $30 on a flashlight, but always used it to check on the little ones, etc. When I discovered flashlights powered by these 18650's a few months ago, I became hooked.
> 
> I have thought about posting what I know about "lights on" and "lights off" in criminal statements but I have hesitated as it might be a bit sensitive for some.
> 
> I would like to know what causes "flashaholicism" among us.


The fear of darkness has always been a childhood phobia for many, and that phobia got carried subconsciously into our adulthood.


----------



## bluemax_1

pjandyho said:


> The fear of darkness has always been a childhood phobia for many, and that phobia got carried subconsciously into our adulthood.



From an evolutionary point of view, it's not merely a childhood thing. Humans have learned to be nervous about darkness (or the inability to see our surroundings) and what perils that may hold, from cave dwelling days. Having far poorer night vision than many animals, more than a few of which posed significant dangers to homo sapiens and came out at night, not to mention simple dangers like falling from not being able to see where you're going etc.

It's simply a desire to exert our control over our environment, and to ameliorate the deprivation of one of our primary senses. The sense that those of us lucky enough to have it, have come to rely on more than any of the other 4.

We routinely dull our sense of touch with clothing (although we still feel the touch of the clothing, we often ignore it, and it dulls the sensation of contact with anything else). We learn to ignore the odors of lots of things, and personally speaking, temporarily having suffered anosmia (lack of the sense of smell) for 1-2 years several years back, as depressing as the affliction was, not being able to smell my favorite cologne, my girlfriend's perfume or my favorite foods etc. (it's surprising how much the sense of taste and smell are interconnected), it was not a debilitating, crippling loss.

The loss of taste would be similar to the loss of the sense of smell (and as mentioned, I discovered, during my period of anosmia, that the lack of the sense of smell greatly affects the sense of taste).

The loss of the sense of hearing would potentially take quite a lot of adjusting to, but of all 5 senses, I think most of us sighted folks (and I'd say it's safe to assume that 100% of the forum members on an internet based flashlight forum are lucky enough to have the sense of sight) find the loss of sight to be the most debilitating, and it occurs whenever/wherever there is insufficient illumination.


Max


----------



## pjandyho

bluemax_1 said:


> From an evolutionary point of view, it's not merely a childhood thing. Humans have learned to be nervous about darkness (or the inability to see our surroundings) and what perils that may hold, from cave dwelling days. Having far poorer night vision than many animals, more than a few of which posed significant dangers to homo sapiens and came out at night, not to mention simple dangers like falling from not being able to see where you're going etc.
> 
> It's simply a desire to exert our control over our environment, and to ameliorate the deprivation of one of our primary senses. The sense that those of us lucky enough to have it, have come to rely on more than any of the other 4.
> 
> We routinely dull our sense of touch with clothing (although we still feel the touch of the clothing, we often ignore it, and it dulls the sensation of contact with anything else). We learn to ignore the odors of lots of things, and personally speaking, temporarily having suffered anosmia (lack of the sense of smell) for 1-2 years several years back, as depressing as the affliction was, not being able to smell my favorite cologne, my girlfriend's perfume or my favorite foods etc. (it's surprising how much the sense of taste and smell are interconnected), it was not a debilitating, crippling loss.
> 
> The loss of taste would be similar to the loss of the sense of smell (and as mentioned, I discovered, during my period of anosmia, that the lack of the sense of smell greatly affects the sense of taste).
> 
> The loss of the sense of hearing would potentially take quite a lot of adjusting to, but of all 5 senses, I think most of us sighted folks (and I'd say it's safe to assume that 100% of the forum members on an internet based flashlight forum are lucky enough to have the sense of sight) find the loss of sight to be the most debilitating, and it occurs whenever/wherever there is insufficient illumination.
> 
> 
> Max


Agree. Whilst most of us don't realize it, the need to see into the darkness with our limited vision has somehow caused many of us to be pretty susceptible to flashaholism. From what I see, it is like an imprint in our DNA blueprints. Lol! Many of us don't realize it but it is a matter of when, and if circumstances should permit, getting the said person to go into a state of "enlightenment", and in this case much easier to convert one into flashaholism than into any other religious faith.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Illuminati?lol or illumensinati?


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well I get to put my tm26 to the test tonite,I had 2 guards call in.I started work at 5o'clock fri afternoon now cause I can't. Find someone to cover I have to stay until 12:00 sat nite got like 22hrs to go I've got 3.75v on 540 lumens and 5.2 hrs left and I did not bring x-tra cells or charger,plus I did not charge cells on backup and it died so all the work load is on tm26,or as I refer to it as my r2 unit


----------



## __philippe

picrthis said:


> The Keeppower batteries are good, BUT I would look elsewhere other then the vendor mentioned herein (cnqualitygoods) because they are extremely slow in getting them to you. I've had 4 different orders from them; it takes just about an entire month after they tell you they've been shipped out. I've tried regular air mail and they told me I should use registered which would greatly speed it up NOT, same results 30 days. I tried express that order took 2 solid weeks, in none of these cases did the tracking number show it sat in customs more than a day or two. Yet I can order from other vendors in their "backyard" and have it to my doorstep in ~10 days each and everytime........I'm simply not impressed with their level of "service" one bit. Turns out after many emails with them, they actually use a 3rd party shipping company that forwards it along to the postal system.....that is where I believe the unjustified delay comes from; never-the-less I don't want to suffer from them being too lazy to take it to their local post office themselves.



Here is a better alternative for procuring *KeepPower Li-ion *18650(2600|3100|3400mAh) 16340(700mAh) 14500(700mAh) and more

http://www.doingoutdoor.com/flashlight-battery-c-32.html?zenid=25lq89tv4gvnd6412dki74ib80

Why I like them:


fair prices
good selection of KP cells form-factor and capacities
fast shipping after order
easy english communication with owner
reasonable shipping-to-delivery delays, via tracked registered SingPost mail service

(my last orders took between 10 to 14 days between CN order and delivery to europe)

Cheers,

__philippe

WARNING: Postal restrictions - batteries cannot currently be shipped to DE - IT - UK

_disclaimer: just a satisfied customer, no other affiliation
_


----------



## lumenjedi1

Its 345am tm26 holding up nice been switching from 540 to 1700 got about 40 min left on [email protected] it will be daylight in couple of hours tm26 holding up nice so far and I've been useing a lot only umteen hours to go


----------



## lumenjedi1

639am. 3.64v on standby 3.57v on 540 lumens with 1.7 hrs on oled just twisted tailcap and hope it lasts me from 8-12 I think it might,I hope someone comes in comes in to work for me 31hrs is a long shift


----------



## KITROBASKIN

bluemax_1 said:


> From an evolutionary point of view, it's not merely a childhood thing. Humans have learned to be nervous about darkness (or the inability to see our surroundings) and what perils that may hold, from cave dwelling days. Having far poorer night vision than many animals, more than a few of which posed significant dangers to homo sapiens and came out at night, not to mention simple dangers like falling from not being able to see where you're going etc.
> 
> It's simply a desire to exert our control over our environment, and to ameliorate the deprivation of one of our primary senses. The sense that those of us lucky enough to have it, have come to rely on more than any of the other 4.
> 
> We routinely dull our sense of touch with clothing (although we still feel the touch of the clothing, we often ignore it, and it dulls the sensation of contact with anything else). We learn to ignore the odors of lots of things, and personally speaking, temporarily having suffered anosmia (lack of the sense of smell) for 1-2 years several years back, as depressing as the affliction was, not being able to smell my favorite cologne, my girlfriend's perfume or my favorite foods etc. (it's surprising how much the sense of taste and smell are interconnected), it was not a debilitating, crippling loss.
> 
> The loss of taste would be similar to the loss of the sense of smell (and as mentioned, I discovered, during my period of anosmia, that the lack of the sense of smell greatly affects the sense of taste).
> 
> The loss of the sense of hearing would potentially take quite a lot of adjusting to, but of all 5 senses, I think most of us sighted folks (and I'd say it's safe to assume that 100% of the forum members on an internet based flashlight forum are lucky enough to have the sense of sight) find the loss of sight to be the most debilitating, and it occurs whenever/wherever there is insufficient illumination.
> 
> 
> Max



We*ll said. Seems like we should also remember the comment SeamusORiley made about criminals with "Lights On". I think they were fearful of the light being shined on them. (and personally I would like very much like to hear his experience) This also seems related to the power of light as bluemax_1 mentioned. But what about those of us who like to be prepared?, Who like to be useful to those in need? We should consider this as well, Yes? *


----------



## lumenjedi1

Alright found someone to give me break ill be back at 5 tho,still gonna finish test ill just bring other cells with me want to see how long this puppy will last


----------



## KITROBASKIN

__philippe said:


> Here is a better alternative for procuring *KeepPower Li-ion *18650(2600|3100|3400mAh) 16340(700mAh) 14500(700mAh) and more
> 
> http://www.doingoutdoor.com/flashlight-battery-c-32.html?zenid=25lq89tv4gvnd6412dki74ib80
> 
> Why I like them:
> 
> 
> fair prices
> good selection of KP cells form-factor and capacities
> fast shipping after order
> easy english communication with owner
> reasonable shipping-to-delivery delays, via tracked registered SingPost mail service
> 
> (my last orders took between 10 to 14 days between CN order and delivery to europe)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> __philippe
> 
> WARNING: Postal restrictions - batteries cannot currently be shipped to DE - IT - UK
> 
> _disclaimer: just a satisfied customer, no other affiliation
> _




__philippe, thank you for taking the time to give us this info. This company is based in China and you said the owner speaks english that can be understood.

As an alternative to eBay, it looks like the Enerpower (assembled in Germany) 18650's can be acquired on Amazon UK. Has anyone in the USA bought from them? And what about Orbtronic.com out of Florida? Couldn't tell where the Japanese components are assembled. Seems like a forum member had a fit issue or something? Anybody out there care to comment as it pertains to the tm26?


----------



## picrthis

KITROBASKIN said:


> __philippe, thank you for taking the time to give us this info. This company is based in China and you said the owner speaks english that can be understood.
> 
> As an alternative to eBay, it looks like the Enerpower (assembled in Germany) 18650's can be acquired on Amazon UK. Has anyone in the USA bought from them? And what about Orbtronic.com out of Florida? Couldn't tell where the Japanese components are assembled. Seems like a forum member had a fit issue or something? Anybody out there care to comment as it pertains to the tm26?


I have 4 Orbtronic 3400's in the TM26 and it works well. They are panasonic cells, with ICs made by seiko in japan, but yes they are assembled in china; so what you have is all japanese componates assembled in china.


----------



## SeamusORiley

picrthis said:


> I have 4 Orbtronic 3400's in the TM26 and it works well. They are panasonic cells, with ICs made by seiko in japan, but yes they are assembled in china; so what you have is all japanese componates assembled in china.



I'd like to hear more opinions on what batteries we are finding to have the most run time as well as some durability (it's too early to tell) specifically with the TM 26. I wish we had a comparison, for example, of the Orbtronic 3400's versus the Nitecore 2600's or 3100's. 

I recently ordered four (4) Nitecore 3100 mAh's from Fasttech. As others have said on the forum, I am comfortable using the same brand batteries as the light itself, even though some say the Nitecores are made by Panasonic or another company. 

The reviews on Keeppower are impressive. Since the reviews are not recent, have the Keeppowers done well lasting recharge after recharge? 

The Nitecores were about 25% less than ebay, and are not yet readily available in the States (to date). 

I am interested in what others think. We all paid a lot of money for the torch...I don't want to use crummy batteries.


----------



## tatopus




----------



## tatopus




----------



## herosemblem

Nice-looking promo shots, tatopus.


----------



## SeamusORiley

herosemblem said:


> Nice-looking promo shots, tatopus.


 beautiful professional shots


----------



## bluemax_1

__philippe said:


> Here is a better alternative for procuring *KeepPower Li-ion *18650(2600|3100|3400mAh) 16340(700mAh) 14500(700mAh) and more
> 
> http://www.doingoutdoor.com/flashlight-battery-c-32.html?zenid=25lq89tv4gvnd6412dki74ib80
> 
> Why I like them:
> 
> 
> fair prices
> good selection of KP cells form-factor and capacities
> fast shipping after order
> easy english communication with owner
> reasonable shipping-to-delivery delays, via tracked registered SingPost mail service
> 
> (my last orders took between 10 to 14 days between CN order and delivery to europe)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> __philippe
> 
> WARNING: Postal restrictions - batteries cannot currently be shipped to DE - IT - UK
> 
> _disclaimer: just a satisfied customer, no other affiliation
> _



Thanks for the link. I might have to check them out the next time I place an order. On another note, I wonder if HKJ knows they're using his graphs and data or has given his permission for their use?


Max


----------



## KITROBASKIN

You might consider reading the thread: Law enforcement use of strobe on tactical lights (something like that) 

Highly Recommended. bluemax 1 had some excellent insights, giving an American perspective on how it is with Law Enforcement. The Dutch guy ,Grizzlyb, is an outstanding resource we can all agree. Patriot and others contributed. Very interesting.

Looks like the tm26 goes to strobe with a double press while the light is on. Anyone care to comment on the efficacy of the tm26 using strobe? -- deployment? -- frequency of the pulse?


----------



## bluemax_1

KITROBASKIN said:


> Read the thread: Law enforcement use of strobe on tactical lights (something like that)
> 
> Highly Recommended. bluemax 1 had some excellent insights. The Dutch guy ,Grizzlyb, is an outstanding resource we can all agree. Patriot and others contributed. Very interesting.
> 
> Looks like the tm26 goes to strobe with a double press while the light is on. Anyone care to comment on the efficacy of the tm26 using strobe?



I wouldn't recommend it. Although it would be effective, if you read my posts about lights that put out 50,000 candela or more, the TM26 falls in this category. Just a brief flash from the TM26 (literally on-off, maybe 0.2 seconds) from about 15 feet away left the person seeing spots for a few minutes.

In addition, the hotspot from it is so big, you're going to experience some of the backsplash. If you absolutely had to with no other option, it would work (although the strobe frequency is higher than the most effective range I've found), but I would not carry it with the intent of using it this way. For intentional use to disorient someone, I'd limit the intensity to no more than 20,000 - 30,000 candela. Yes, greater distance will reduce the intensity, but there's no legitimate reason to strobe someone from 200 feet away.


Max


----------



## KITROBASKIN

bluemax_1 said:


> I wouldn't recommend it. Although it would be effective, if you read my posts about lights that put out 50,000 candela or more, the TM26 falls in this category. Just a brief flash from the TM26 (literally on-off, maybe 0.2 seconds) from about 15 feet away left the person seeing spots for a few minutes.
> 
> In addition, the hotspot from it is so big, you're going to experience some of the backsplash. If you absolutely had to with no other option, it would work (although the strobe frequency is higher than the most effective range I've found), but I would not carry it with the intent of using it this way. For intentional use to disorient someone, I'd limit the intensity to no more than 20,000 - 30,000 candela. Yes, greater distance will reduce the intensity, but there's no legitimate reason to strobe someone from 200 feet away.
> 
> 
> Max



Oh my. Nitecore should be paying bluemax_1 for this.

Happy Easter to all, or whatever Springtime celebration you enjoy! One could say that some of the goodies we received for Easter came on this thread. The gorgeous photos of the tm26 in repose. As good as the best shots in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition. (For some of us. Come on!)


----------



## makapuu

KITROBASKIN said:


> Oh my. Nitecore should be paying bluemax_1 for this.
> 
> Happy Easter to all, or whatever Springtime celebration you enjoy! One could say that some of the goodies we received for Easter came on this thread. The gorgeous photos of the tm26 in repose. As good as the best shots in the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition. (For some of us. Come on!)



Maybe the Swimsuit models should hold lights, best of both worlds. :naughty:


----------



## mcdonap

picrthis said:


> I have 4 Orbtronic 3400's in the TM26 and it works well. They are panasonic cells, with ICs made by seiko in japan, but yes they are assembled in china; so what you have is all japanese componates assembled in china.



I would also be interested in which batteries work best in the TM26. I've been running mine with the free NiteCore 2300's I got when I ordered mine. They seem just fine - I've never pushed them. I've always had the opportunity to recharge before I've actually had to.


----------



## sidecross

I use Eagletac 3400mAh and like them very much.


----------



## picrthis

mcdonap said:


> I would also be interested in which batteries work best in the TM26. I've been running mine with the free NiteCore 2300's I got when I ordered mine. They seem just fine - I've never pushed them. I've always had the opportunity to recharge before I've actually had to.


The orbtronics & eagletac 3400 both use the panasonic ncr18650b cell along with a japanese ic protection cell, take your pick they're really the same; orbtronic is in my backyard so I went with them.


----------



## lumenjedi1

mcdonap said:


> I would also be interested in which batteries work best in the TM26. I've been running mine with the free NiteCore 2300's I got when I ordered mine. They seem just fine - I've never pushed them. I've always had the opportunity to recharge before I've. actually had to.


 I switched out my nitecore 2300's for eagtac 3400's works much better now longer runtime and beam seems stronger I now use the nitecore 2300's for my jetbeam bc40w


----------



## Patriot

That's quite a jump from 2300mah to 3400mah cells. I'm sure you're pleased with the extra run time! I've been happy with the EAGTACs as well. They typically give 2250 to 3300mah actual when I initially test them but they probably do a bit better after some cycles. It's what I'm running in my 26.


----------



## EliasKell

I'm sure this question has been answered further into the post, but *TLDR: Can anyone tell me if the Nitecore branded 18650's that they sell are any better/worse than other brands?* I know it's an open question, and I'll continue to run the Nitecore branded batts until otherwise, but I'm just trying to get the most out of this little beast.


----------



## Kabible

What is the longest 18650 that works in the TM26? The battery chambers in my TM11 seem as though even a 19mm wide cell would fit OK. It looks to me that around a 69mm length may be the limit. The Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) can be had for a decent price but they're 70.3mm long. 


http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) UK.html


----------



## sidecross

Kabible said:


> What is the longest 18650 that works in the TM26? The battery chambers in my TM11 seem as though even a 19mm wide cell would fit OK. It looks to me that around a 69mm length may be the limit. The Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) can be had for a decent price but they're 70.3mm long.
> 
> Link: http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic%20NCR18650B%203400mAh%20(Green)%20UK.html



I would not use those batteries; they are at the limit if not over the limit of length the positive end was too flat.


----------



## Patriot

Kabible said:


> It looks to me that around a 69mm length may be the limit. The Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) can be had for a decent price but they're 70.3mm long.




It seems from that from the user feedback we've been seeing, you'll need to at least stay under 70mm.



> EliasKell
> I'm sure this question has been answered further into the post, but *TLDR: Can anyone tell me if the Nitecore branded 18650's that they sell are any better/worse than other brands?* I know it's an open question, and I'll continue to run the Nitecore branded batts until otherwise, but I'm just trying to get the most out of this little beast.



The Nitecore batteries are just fine, generally speaking. The cells today have capacities up to 3400mah. I'm not sure what capacity you're using but the quality of the Nitecore cells is decent. Use them and enjoy them.


----------



## pjandyho

Talk about batteries, has any of you guys running 3400 mah batteries really run it down to almost the last drop of juice? I got the 8 pcs Nitecore 2600 mah + TM 26 package from Illumination Gear and I have not encountered the need to change out to the second set of batteries in any of my outings. This thing seems to run a darn long time the way I use it.


----------



## Patriot

pjandyho said:


> Talk about batteries, has any of you guys running 3400 mah batteries really run it down to almost the last drop of juice? I got the 8 pcs Nitecore 2600 mah + TM 26 package from Illumination Gear and I have not encountered the need to change out to the second set of batteries in any of my outings. This thing seems to run a darn long time the way I use it.




I have intentionally while testing and observing but never during an outing. I found that the run-times stated on the OLED are very conservative. I've run the light in turbo with a fan on it with the voltage at 3.14V and "1 min" of remaining output but the light just kept running about another 15 min. Pretty crazy but it's neat to know that whatever the display reads, you'll always get more actual output than what's stated.


----------



## pjandyho

Patriot said:


> I have intentionally while testing and observing but never during an outing. I found that the run-times stated on the OLED are very conservative. I've run the light in turbo with a fan on it with the voltage at 3.14V and "1 min" of remaining output but the light just kept running about another 15 min. Pretty crazy but it's neat to know that whatever the display reads, you'll always get more actual output than what's stated.


Thanks Patriot. It's comforting to know that the TM 26's readout is rather conservative. Your test result seem to mirror that of some other members here. Although it is rather safe here in Singapore with no natural disasters and so on, it is still nice to know that I could pack the TM 26 on long trips without worrying about battery juice, especially when I only use turbo mode in moderate bursts of a few seconds each.


----------



## pjandyho

By the way, does anyone know what the current draw is like when left on standby? I usually rotate the battery tube to lock out the light, but what if I forgot about it and left the light stowed away while it is still on standby and with parasitic drain running down the batteries?


----------



## Lou Minescence

I've been looking at the TM26 and been worried about how rugged it is. Here is a link to Nitecore's QuadRay Ruggedness test. http://www.nitecore.com/video.aspx It is probably OK for water intrusion, but rolling it down soft dirt hills doesn't do much for me.


----------



## thedoc007

Well, once you hold it, I doubt you'll have any worries about ruggedness. Even if you don't believe the ANSI drop rating, this thing feels like a brick, absolutely rock solid, no rattles. The head is a sealed unit, and for all the light's features, there aren't many things to go wrong. There is no battery carrier to break, the batteries are held very securely by the springs in the tailcap, it doesn't have multiple switches, etc.


----------



## picrthis

Kabible said:


> What is the longest 18650 that works in the TM26? The battery chambers in my TM11 seem as though even a 19mm wide cell would fit OK. It looks to me that around a 69mm length may be the limit. The Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) can be had for a decent price but they're 70.3mm long.
> 
> Link: http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic%20NCR18650B%203400mAh%20(Green)%20UK.html


Those batteries in the link you referenced and not over the limit, in-fact they are 65mm but will not work because of the recessed positive tip; you'll need to find the protected versions of the same battery, those will work.


----------



## EliasKell

Thanks Patriot!
I certainly enjoyed the TM-26 last night, my cats on the other hand... not so much.


----------



## Kabible

Thanks Patriot for that answer of <70mm. 
I linked but corrected the wrong battery in my post. Its actually the protected Panasonic cell @ 70.3mm. 

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic NCR18650B Protected 3400mAh (Green) UK.html


----------



## lumenjedi1

Saw the video link.I for one have not droped it yet,nice to know it can take it,I don't like it rolling down hills either that link was like a snuff film I actually yelled when the guy kicked it but very cool to know.I make a point not to drop even at work.I've droped my bc40 a lot had jetbeam rrt3 raptor for 2 years and never droped it.I kind of made point to be careful & not drop $300 light


----------



## sidecross

lumenjedi1 said:


> Saw the video link.I for one have not droped it yet,nice to know it can take it,I don't like it rolling down hills either that link was like a snuff film I actually yelled when the guy kicked it but very cool to know.I make a point not to drop even at work.I've droped my bc40 a lot had jetbeam rrt3 raptor for 2 years and never droped it.I kind of made point to be careful & not drop $300 light



Bingo!

It is never a good idea to drop sophisticated electronic equipment. :thumbsup:


----------



## picrthis

Kabible said:


> Thanks Patriot for that answer of <70mm.
> I linked but corrected the wrong battery in my post. Its actually the protected Panasonic cell @ 70.3mm.
> 
> http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Panasonic%20NCR18650B%20Protected%203400mAh%20(Green)%20UK.html


Wow! those are BIG.....much biggger than others that use the same panasonic cell & add protection to it.


----------



## sidecross

I have the 18650 KeepPower 3100mAh battery which are 69.7mm tall while they can work in the latest models of Nitecore TM lights they are at the limit. 

I choose to use these batteries in other lights.

All my Nitecore TM lights use 18650 Eagletac matched to either 3100mAh or 3400mAh batteries.

These batteries are 68mm tall and do not stress any connecting part between battery holder and head. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeamusORiley

Here in the forum is impressive battery testing which appears to show the 3400 mAh keeppopwer and Panasonics to be the longest lasting batteries available. 
Question: Has things changed since these tests were conducted?

I purchased the Nitecore 3100 mAh recently (it takes 2-3 weeks to arrive here from HK) and am wondering if there is significant increases in time over these, and, perhaps, if significant increases coming soon.... ?


----------



## lumenjedi1

I finished my test @work other nite,same cells for 2days it gets dark little after 8 now when I twisted tailcap it read 20 min left,by9:45 it was one min @ 1700 lmn.by11:50 still one min @1700lmn.fimaly took cells out @ 1am still @ one min left the light did loose. brightness towards the end probaly would have lasted longerbut I needed full brightness to finish shift so put fresh cells in.very very happy with runtimes beam modes I never leave mine in standby I twist the cap,,I wear my light on my side 11-18 plus hours aday I get geared up for work before I pick up my kid so its always on me but not on my days off few and far between.


----------



## lumenjedi1

On side note if your looking for good basic carry light the jetbeam bc40w is great good flood & throw lightweight,bright,still tall enough to be knucle buster great to walk dog,hike,lasts long time and for only$60.00.I've had the first bc40 for 2years as well.that one I've droped a lot many battle scars and still works like charm.that & the tm26 make my job easier and more enjoyable


----------



## SeamusORiley

I have no practical need for the TM 26 but just love it. It's helpful to learn that others use different batteries with good response times. I might have some time coming up for testing: I'd like to see how much time difference exists between the 2300 and the 3100's when they arrive. Right now, I have 2600 mAh in there now.


----------



## lumenjedi1

SeamusORiley said:


> I have no practical need for the TM 26 but just love it. It's helpful to learn that others use different batteries with good response times. I might have some time coming up for testing: I'd like to see how much time difference exists between the 2300 and the 3100's when they arrive. Right now, I have 2600 mAh in there now.



I noticed big diff in runtime brightness,ect. you don't need a practical reason to need this light,just wanting/liking it is good enough.if it makes u happy is all the reason in the world.I had nitecore 2300 that came with light switched to eagtac 3400,much more runtime


----------



## lumenjedi1

One thing you have to hand to the LED lights is that you can drop them and not break your bulb, ever drop a mag light with holgen bulb when its been on and its hot there's a reason there's a bulb in the tailcap.don't get me wrong there great just sucks when bulb burns out.the led mag lites are great too thinking of geting the xml 1000 lumen drop-in for rechargeable mag lites for the sites @ work.these guys drop lights 10 times a shift.mag lites are tough and relibale idiot proof way to go.


----------



## tatopus

*Nitecore TM26 QUADRAY. Advanced "tatopus test"*



New flashlight. New test. New emotions!
During the test, all survived)

Full review:http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread....


----------



## lumenjedi1

*Re: Nitecore TM26 QUADRAY. Advanced "tatopus test"*

Just watched the above vid WOW,its like the glock of lights very cool,after seeing that vid and useing light almost every day. Not that rough of course I'm. Convinced the only thing that could make this light better is a set of breasts-tryin to keep it clean-ish


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Nitecore TM26 QUADRAY. Advanced "tatopus test"*

Very nice video Tatopus! Thanks for taking the time to do it! I wish I have the courage to put my light to the same test but no way would I do that on a light this price.


----------



## kolbasz

*Re: Nitecore TM26 QUADRAY. Advanced "tatopus test"*



tatopus said:


> New flashlight. New test. New emotions!
> During the test, all survived)
> 
> Full review:http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread....




Awesome video Tatopus!
Can you make a video from the S6330 like this except the water and droptest? 
By the way have you got a TK75, to compare with it?

I know the TK75, TM26, S6330 completely different types, but i have only TK75 at home to compare the beam.
I really interested in both TM26 and S6330, but i haven't found any good comparing beamshot so far, to decide, wich would meet more my expectations.


----------



## lumenjedi1

*Re: Nitecore TM26 QUADRAY. Advanced "tatopus test"*



tatopus said:


> New flashlight. New test. New emotions!
> During the test, all survived)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full review:http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread....
> 
> Great vid rugged test loved the block of ice.thanks for vid


----------



## SeamusORiley

*Re: Nitecore TM26 QUADRAY. Advanced "tatopus test"*

I find this video more impressive than the one Nitecore released. It is some torch!


----------



## windstrings

We could go titanium and pay 2k!

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevo250

Does anyone know if there will be a neutral white version of the TM26 available in the near future? hopefully if there is the total output of the light wont be reduced too much.


----------



## picrthis

stevo250 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be a neutral white version of the TM26 available in the near future? hopefully if there is the total output of the light wont be reduced too much.



Funny you should ask, here's what they told me;
Tue 3/19/2013 2:30 AM
info <[email protected]>
Fw: You get a visitor comment

Hello Sir,

Thank you for your email. Right now we don't have plan on a NW TM26 yet. 


Best Regards,
Service Center

*SYSMAX Industry Co., Ltd.*


----------



## stevo250

Good to know. Thanks! I noticed on the HID Canada website they have a TM26 Cool and a TM26 Neutral advertised separately. This lead me to believe that there could be a neutral white version as well. It appears HID Canada must have their TM26 labeled wrong if Sysmax is saying they are not planning a NW version yet...


----------



## lumenjedi1

I hope they don't bring anything new or better till next tax season


----------



## stevo250

Maybe a dedicated thrower light with a similar oled display 

Sent from my SGH-I727R


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well I guess I could sell a kidney


----------



## Samy

lumenjedi1 said:


> I hope they don't bring anything new or better till next tax season



LOL


----------



## lumenjedi1

Got news from nitecore about batt pack they said. It allows multiple cells to be used in nitecore products


----------



## KITROBASKIN

lumenjedi1 said:


> Got news from nitecore about batt pack they said. It allows multiple cells to be used in nitecore products




Could you elaborate? Who did you hear this from and what do you mean by "multiple cells? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> It allows multiple cells to be used in nitecore products




:thinking: It could be because I've had a long day and I'm tired, but I can't even guess what that would mean right now.


----------



## pjandyho

I am starting to think that my guess could be right. It is most likely an extension tube allowing 8 pcs 18650 to be used.


----------



## lumenjedi1

That's all they wrote back & would be out later time.that's all they said not too much info and kinda short. I had no idea what it ment,maybe extender tube.don't know,no pic or anything just would be out later? That's what nitecore customer service mailed me,not even a guesstment date


----------



## bluemax_1

pjandyho said:


> I am starting to think that my guess could be right. It is most likely an extension tube allowing 8 pcs 18650 to be used.



8x18650? Would that make the voltage double? Or double the potential runtime? The light already can't run on Max for more than a few minutes on Turbo, but runs ridiculously long on any mode below the top 2. I'm not exactly sure how more cells would help? I suppose it would be a plus for folks using the 1700 lumen mode all the time (or the 540 lumen mode all night).


Max


----------



## pjandyho

bluemax_1 said:


> 8x18650? Would that make the voltage double? Or double the potential runtime? The light already can't run on Max for more than a few minutes on Turbo, but runs ridiculously long on any mode below the top 2. I'm not exactly sure how more cells would help? I suppose it would be a plus for folks using the 1700 lumen mode all the time (or the 540 lumen mode all night).
> 
> 
> Max


If you read the instruction manual, I remember it says the TM 26 could run on 8 X RCR123. I believe it is using a buck circuitry in there, and it is therefore possible to run it on 8 X 18650 and achieve a much longer run time.

I don't have the manual right now for reference but I got a feeling this is most likely it. Maybe someone could check the manual?


----------



## Patriot

pjandyho said:


> I don't have the manual right now for reference but I got a feeling this is most likely it. Maybe someone could check the manual?




I've got the manual in front of me but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. We already know it will run on 8 x CR123's but naturally, it doesn't say anything about 8 x 18650's. 

I have trouble relating to an extended battery pack with this light as it already runs for so long off of turbo, while in turbo, it's hot and stepping down in 3-5 minutes. It's also a lot of extra weight to be carrying around, especially when a "reload" is so quick and easy with this series.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> I've got the manual in front of me but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. We already know it will run on 8 x CR123's but naturally, it doesn't say anything about 8 x 18650's.
> 
> I have trouble relating to an extended battery pack with this light as it already runs for so long off of turbo, while in turbo, it's hot and stepping down in 3-5 minutes. It's also a lot of extra weight to be carrying around, especially when a "reload" is so quick and easy with this series.



I can't picture what the battery pack would be like, especially since this does internal charging and can be done from home or car. Is it like an extender to screw on another 4 batteries, doubling the length of time it runs on "high" (but not turbo)? 

It already has strong run time on 1700 lumens.


----------



## pjandyho

Patriot said:


> I've got the manual in front of me but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. We already know it will run on 8 x CR123's but naturally, it doesn't say anything about 8 x 18650's.
> 
> I have trouble relating to an extended battery pack with this light as it already runs for so long off of turbo, while in turbo, it's hot and stepping down in 3-5 minutes. It's also a lot of extra weight to be carrying around, especially when a "reload" is so quick and easy with this series.


I agree with you. The reason why I love this light is the fact that it packs a respectable punch in a rather compact package. Adding any extender or battery pack would make it huge and cumbersome. If you recall one of my post above, I mentioned that I have not had a chance to even drain a single set of batteries on any of my outings, and I am only using the Nitecore 2600 mah batteries in mine. I definitely don't need the extended run time.

To those who are keen, the battery pack could also be a belt attachment pack connected via a cable to the head, very much like the Olight Marauder type of configuration? Just guessing. Unless Nitecore make an announcement about it, it is just mere speculation.


----------



## bluemax_1

Patriot said:


> I've got the manual in front of me but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. We already know it will run on 8 x CR123's but naturally, it doesn't say anything about 8 x 18650's.
> 
> I have trouble relating to an extended battery pack with this light as it already runs for so long off of turbo, while in turbo, it's hot and stepping down in 3-5 minutes. It's also a lot of extra weight to be carrying around, especially when a "reload" is so quick and easy with this series.



Precisely. It's not like the Fenix TK70/RC40 that could potentially double the Turbo runtime with double the cells. The TM26 is too compact to heatsink/dissipate the heat unless you're using it in 20f temps or lower. The runtimes on other modes on the other hand, are already really good. LOL 3000hours on the 3 lumen mode with 8x18650 3400mAh?

The biggest feature of the TM26 is its versatility due to its really compact size. It can throw a whole lot of light for short durations, or put out a pretty good amount of light for pretty decent durations, all in one relatively tiny package. A decade and a half ago you'd need 10(+?) guys holding 4 mini MagLites in each hand to get this kind of output (4 mini Mags being about similar to the size of one TM26).

With the exception of someone needing the 540 or 1700 lumen modes for extended periods (the light seems to be able to hold 1700 lumen output without stepdown, but I haven't used it in 90+f either), the downsides of making the light bigger would seem to outweigh the advantage of increased runtimes.


Max


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Is it like an extender to screw on another 4 batteries, doubling the length of time it runs on "high" (but not turbo)?




Since it's only threaded at the front, I'm guessing that if this is even a real thing, it would be similar to the current battery tube, only twice as long. It would likely replace the short tube.


----------



## windstrings

That's what I'm thinking.. Would be quite a powerhouse for its size, I can't think of any light packing 8 - 18650s that's not a boat anchor. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

If you read the user manual is says npb52 batt pack that allows double runtime displayed on oled that's all it says the guy at lumen tact said he called and they were haveing trouble with it,then when I emailed nitecore that's when they told me about multiple cells and being out at later time


----------



## Patriot

Oh yes... I remember that mentioned back on page 8 by someone. I guess they're still trying to work out the bugs.

Again though, it's going to be an accessory that I'll never purchase. The buyers of this light are typically opting for compactness at the expense of sustained turbo output. I've got the extension tube for the TK75 for review but frankly, I'm not all that excited about it. It's quite heavy and the TK75 steps down after 20min. You can bump it back up to turbo but the head is fairly hot by the 20 minute mark. It would work best at the mid output settings but I think it would be geared to a few specific applications, perhaps caving or S&R work.


----------



## lumenjedi1

As much as I would like double runtime I don't want a bulky light ill just carry x-tra set of 18650's unless its a built in pack that you can just screw on and go,I make patrols in truck @ nite I like that I can sit and not have light pop out of holster .so longer life yes longer body not so good.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

You know I think some folks would also think about the added expense buying the part, plus the $50 to $80 for decent batteries.


----------



## SeamusORiley

KITROBASKIN said:


> You know I think some folks would also think about the added expense buying the part, plus the $50 to $80 for decent batteries.



Its quite an investment, though Fasttech has sure brought the price down from orbit.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> That's quite a jump from 2300mah to 3400mah cells. I'm sure you're pleased with the extra run time! I've been happy with the EAGTACs as well. They typically give 2250 to 3300mah actual when I initially test them but they probably do a bit better after some cycles. It's what I'm running in my 26.



Specifically, which Eagletac 3400's do you use? Would you mind putting up a link? My concern is getting the wrong ones that won't fit nicely into the TM 26. thanks!


----------



## Patriot

SeamusORiley said:


> Specifically, which Eagletac 3400's do you use? Would you mind putting up a link? My concern is getting the wrong ones that won't fit nicely into the TM 26. thanks!



Yep, EAGTAC 3400mah from Going Gear.


----------



## SeamusORiley

Patriot said:


> Yep, EAGTAC 3400mah from Going Gear.



Thanks: I did not want to get the wrong ones, or knock offs, etc.

Are these the green ones from Going Gear?

http://goinggear.com/flashlights/batteries/eagletac-protected-18650-3400-mah-rechargeable-3-7v-li-ion-battery.html


----------



## SeamusORiley

A NEW USE for your TM 26:

I live in a rural area where the view of the sky is wonderful! The only set back is the stupid street light, which is very high up, and covers a major crossroad. 

On a few opportunities where the power has gone out on a clear night from the wind, the star gazing is even more terrific, as there is no light glare to impact the view. 

I have just learned, this weekend, the impact that 3400 lumens has on the big light: it turns it off for a few minutes at a time! 

Once it goes out, it is as if the number of stars in the sky doubles instantly. 

My daughter has a telescope and we all enjoy star gazing, especially for shooting stars...how much nicer has it been since we've discovered how to turn off the automated light, even if just for a few minutes!


----------



## sidecross

SeamusORiley said:


> A NEW USE for your TM 26:
> 
> I live in a rural area where the view of the sky is wonderful! The only set back is the stupid street light, which is very high up, and covers a major crossroad.
> 
> On a few opportunities where the power has gone out on a clear night from the wind, the star gazing is even more terrific, as there is no light glare to impact the view.
> 
> I have just learned, this weekend, the impact that 3400 lumens has on the big light: it turns it off for a few minutes at a time!
> 
> Once it goes out, it is as if the number of stars in the sky doubles instantly.
> 
> My daughter has a telescope and we all enjoy star gazing, especially for shooting stars...how much nicer has it been since we've discovered how to turn off the automated light, even if just for a few minutes!




That is a wonderful new use for TM26! :thumbsup:


----------



## lumenjedi1

SeamusORiley said:


> Specifically, which Eagletac 3400's do you use? Would you mind putting up a link? My concern is getting the wrong ones that won't fit nicely into the TM 26. thanks!


 I use the green&white ones got from light junction 3400 18650. Hope that helps


----------



## lumenjedi1

I turn street lights off around my site a lot a police officer taught me that years ago he used the spotlight on side of car to turn off, ever since then I have been looking for hand held lights that would work now I've got one.it takes longer with the new led street lights there installing now.


----------



## SeamusORiley

lumenjedi1 said:


> I turn street lights off around my site a lot a police officer taught me that years ago he used the spotlight on side of car to turn off, ever since then I have been looking for hand held lights that would work now I've got one.it takes longer with the new led street lights there installing now.




It only takes a few minutes and it stays off for 2-3 minutes, but it is quiet, rural and allows for fantastic star gazing and....flashlight testing. At night, it is rare that a car goes by, as well, so for that small amount of time, the view is perfect.


----------



## sidecross

lumenjedi1 said:


> I use the green&white ones got from light junction 3400 18650. Hope that helps



I use the same Eagletac batteries and they fit and perform excellently!


----------



## lumenjedi1

SeamusORiley said:


> It only takes a few minutes and it stays off for 2-3 minutes, but it is quiet, rural and allows for fantastic star gazing and....flashlight testing. At night, it is rare that a car goes by, as well, so for that small amount of time, the view is perfect.


That's. Awesome,my reason for doin so is not so noble I do it to make it darker so my tm26 seems all the brighter.and to darken certan parts of site.there installing new lights around san jose with bright led ones.those take about 5 min on 1700lmn.the old ones go off in about 2-3 min.one of the neighbors by my site saw me and said she was gonna call the police on me,I told her go ahead it a 9 with two of these and gave her middle finger,he he.the cops never came I'm still outing lights so they must not care as much as she did,lol


----------



## DucS2R

That is such a cool idea. I am an amateur astronomer and never thought of that idea to buy myself a few minutes of better seeing! Can't wait to try it!

T


----------



## picrthis

pjandyho said:


> I am starting to think that my guess could be right. It is most likely an extension tube allowing 8 pcs 18650 to be used.


I seriously doubt it will be an extension, if you take a look inside the battery compartment you can easily envision a custom battery pack that would use up all that extra space in there, thus giving you double the capacity. Simply making a longer battery extension tube would not be called a battery pack, thus I really beleive what we will see emerge will be a custom fit pack that takes up that extra space using the current/standard battery tube.............only time will tell


----------



## Patriot

picrthis said:


> I really beleive what we will see emerge will be a custom fit pack that takes up that extra space using the current/standard battery tube.............only time will tell




When I've got 4 x 18650's in there, I really don't have any extra space. I'm a little confused about where this additional room is.


----------



## SeamusORiley

DucS2R said:


> That is such a cool idea. I am an amateur astronomer and never thought of that idea to buy myself a few minutes of better seeing! Can't wait to try it!
> 
> T



Late at night I don't have safety concern for drivers since it is empty, and it is only for a few minutes, but just a single street light can impede the glorious view of the stars. The first time I noticed how incredibly different it was was during a high wind storm power outrage where the sky was crystal clear, and there was no moon: the perfect time to see a shooting star.


----------



## picrthis

Patriot said:


> When I've got 4 x 18650's in there, I really don't have any extra space. I'm a little confused about where this additional room is.



I believe that a custom pack molded to the space taking up that entire space, it would fit into that space and the edges of it would look like the edges of 4 cells but all molded together and it would slip down over the center rod thus being one whole unit and gain more capacity that way. If you look carefully and imagine a solid battery in the exact shape of that space yes there would more room for more capacity and that is why I believe it's called a battery pack, not a battery extension.


----------



## pjandyho

picrthis said:


> I believe that a custom pack molded to the space taking up that entire space, it would fit into that space and the edges of it would look like the edges of 4 cells but all molded together and it would slip down over the center rod thus being one whole unit and gain more capacity that way. If you look carefully and imagine a solid battery in the exact shape of that space yes there would more room for more capacity and that is why I believe it's called a battery pack, not a battery extension.


I think I just lost you there. What space are we talking about?


----------



## bluemax_1

If I read his post correctly, I think picrthis is confused about the reality of currently available battery technology.

What he's talking about is a custom molded battery pack that takes up every millimeter of available space in the battery compartment, envisioning using the available millimeters of cubic space to add volume to the chemicals used.

What he doesn't seem to be aware of is that EVERY single available battery pack these days is made from standard sized cells that are currently available. The battery pack in the Fenix RC40 is merely a cylindrical tube that holds 6 x 18650 cells (plus the wires/ circuitry connecting them in 3s2p configuration or whatever), same goes for the belt mounted pack for the Olight X6. Similarly, the average laptop battery pack holds 4 - 8 18650 cells (hence folks talking about cannibalizing laptop battery packs for 18650's in SHTF scenarios).

Even the battery packs molded for cell phones use multiple standard (obviously smaller than 18650 size) cells contained in a molded 'case'.

That's where the confusion lies. The rest of us know there's no possible way to build a battery pack for the TM26 that has more than 4x18650's because there is no space for additional cells, AND Nitecore is NOT about to 'create' a custom cell specifically shaped for the TM26's interior. On top of that, if you measured the millimeters of available space it would only add up to maybe 10% anyway, but the point is moot, since NO company has the resources to produce a custom cell for a specific flashlight.

To picrthis, a cell is the individual cell. For instance, all the protected 18650 3400mAh batteries available that are branded AW, Eagletac or whatever, use a single Panasonic 18650 cell inside, plus the protection PCB and the wire leads that connect the cell and PCB, with the company's wrapper wrapping it all up.

The Fenix RC40 pack simply holds 3x18650's stacked on top of another 3x18650's tucked in a cylinder (plus the wiring and PCB).



Max


----------



## picrthis

@ bluemax you are absolutely correct in your assumption of what I was thinking about, I do understand cells But I was thinking more in the line that sysmax was having a custom made cell for their exclusive TMxx use; otherwise it's nothing more than a battery extension making the TMxx even more unyielding.


----------



## Patriot

Yes the tm26 battery tube is about as energy dense as it could possibly get with 4 x 18650s loaded.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

My vote goes with bluemax_1 and Patriot. Unless Sysmax has come up with revolutionary new battery chemistry there is no way runtime can be doubled within the existing battery compartment. I just received my tm26 this afternoon from Fasttech. Quick 2 weeks, less if you use the date on the invoice. Seeing and handling the unit, it seems the term "battery pack" is possibly a belt attached cluster that plugs into the recharge port(?) as others have written. An extended battery compartment screwed on the flashlight replacing the stock compartment makes a MASSIVE flashlight, WOW BIG MASSIVE. It seems a great unit as it is.


----------



## thedoc007

I'm with you guys, I can't figure out why ANYONE would want a battery extender. The whole point of the TM26 is that it is incredibly bright for its size. There are more powerful lights, more throwy lights, etc., but nothing I've seen can touch the TM26 FOR ITS SIZE. Seems counterproductive to buy a light specifically designed to be as small as possible, and then substantially increase the size. Why not just buy another light? I'm betting it never even makes it into production, regardless of what Nitecore claims at the moment. And if it does, I very much doubt they'll ever make money on it.


----------



## JetskiMark

KITROBASKIN said:


> ....I just received my tm26 this afternoon from Fasttech....



I considered ordering one from there too. ("CPF" coupon code is 5% off.)

Does it appear to be a genuine TM26? I have not read about any TM26 clones yet but that would not surprise me.

Any warranty issues would be a nightmare too.

Too bad the FastTech Panasonic 3400 protected cells do not work in the TMxx lights.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...impressions-Fasttech-Panasonic-3400-protected


----------



## pjandyho

picrthis said:


> @ bluemax you are absolutely correct in your assumption of what I was thinking about, I do understand cells But I was thinking more in the line that sysmax was having a custom made cell for their exclusive TMxx use; otherwise it's nothing more than a battery extension making the TMxx even more unyielding.


Any custom made batteries would very much be a host packed with 18650 or 17670 cells inside. It is definitely both productively and economically viable. It would cost a ton getting battery makers to recreate a pack solely for Nitecore and I doubt users like us would pay the premium for it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

After researching the tm26, it sure looks like the real thing from FastTech, not a knock-off. Regarding batteries, once again I took a cue from bluemax_1 (and also Philippe). Bought Keeppower 3400's from doingoutdoor(?). Expect to get them in a couple weeks. Also got a 12 volt cord charger from there, hoping it will work directly into the tm26 from our photovoltaic system at my place. ( another suggestion by bluemax_1 if I remember correctly.)

Do I wish it was American made and sold? Absolutely. Taking a chance on warranty issues did save quite a lot of money plus they have what I was looking for. Thanks for (almost) all the input from tm26 users!


----------



## SeamusORiley

KITROBASKIN said:


> After researching the tm26, it sure looks like the real thing from FastTech, not a knock-off. Regarding batteries, once again I took a cue from bluemax_1 (and also Philippe). Bought Keeppower 3400's from doingoutdoor(?). Expect to get them in a couple weeks. Also got a 12 volt cord charger from there, hoping it will work directly into the tm26 from our photovoltaic system at my place. ( another suggestion by bluemax_1 if I remember correctly.)
> 
> Do I wish it was American made and sold? Absolutely. Taking a chance on warranty issues did save quite a lot of money plus they have what I was looking for. Thanks for (almost) all the input from tm26 users!



I have gotten a few Nitecores (P25s) from Fasttech for my sons and they are genuine. Its a great deal on the TM 26. I feel more for the American retailers on this one. 

With some of the math of the batteries being discussed...what kind of jump in time for the TM 26 would I expect if I went from the Nitecore 3100s to the Eagle tac 3400's?

It would not put to waste 4 3100's, as I (and my sons) have use for these four, I am just considering the cost versus output. Having received 4 free 2300's with the Nitecore, the jump to 3100 is a nice jump, but is there a formula that is applicable to this light?

Without justification for owning this, I am sure enjoying it anyway! I think that the LED feature is going to catch on with other manufacturers, especially as we get "spoiled" from the TM 26.


----------



## picrthis

SeamusORiley said:


> I have gotten a few Nitecores (P25s) from Fasttech for my sons and they are genuine. Its a great deal on the TM 26. I feel more for the American retailers on this one.


Actually if you look around and use discount codes / coupons you can find the TM26 for the same price shipped in the USA; true the stupid "MAP" price may be listed, but you can get it for less. Both of my TM26's came from a USA Dealer and I didn't spend any extra $$$ on them, along with the EC25's.


----------



## bluemax_1

SeamusORiley said:


> I have gotten a few Nitecores (P25s) from Fasttech for my sons and they are genuine. Its a great deal on the TM 26. I feel more for the American retailers on this one.
> 
> With some of the math of the batteries being discussed...what kind of jump in time for the TM 26 would I expect if I went from the Nitecore 3100s to the Eagle tac 3400's?
> 
> It would not put to waste 4 3100's, as I (and my sons) have use for these four, I am just considering the cost versus output. Having received 4 free 2300's with the Nitecore, the jump to 3100 is a nice jump, but is there a formula that is applicable to this light?
> 
> Without justification for owning this, I am sure enjoying it anyway! I think that the LED feature is going to catch on with other manufacturers, especially as we get "spoiled" from the TM 26.


As long as they're good batteries (not the el cheapo Ultrafire/Trustfire/xxxfire stuff), you can estimate the added runtimes for the lower modes with simple math from the mAh ratings.

3400 vs 3100 = ~10% more runtime on the lower modes.

With higher modes and higher draw though, you need to also take into account the cell's behavior under load. There used to be a time when batteries made using 2600mAh cells would outrun 3100mAh batteries and everything else with a higher rating because they held up best under 3A or higher loads. I don't think that's true any more with the Panasonic 18650B cells.

If you check out HKJ's extensive battery testing (I think I posted a link to it in this thread), the KeepPower 3400mAh cells can handle very high draws and have really low internal resistance (less voltage drop under high loads). The cell plays a key factor but so does the PCB circuitry. 

From the looks of it, KeepPower and EnerPower (and possibly Orbtronic?) are pretty much identical (KeepPower supposedly builds batteries for other manufacturers as well, with the manufacturer's label slapped on). According to HKJ's tests, these 3400's do better than Eagletac's 3400's especially under higher loads. The advantage of the Eagletacs is that they're some of the shortest protected 18650's available.


Max


----------



## sidecross

bluemax_1 said:


> As long as they're good batteries (not the el cheapo Ultrafire/Trustfire/xxxfire stuff), you can estimate the added runtimes for the lower modes with simple math from the mAh ratings.
> 
> 3400 vs 3100 = ~10% more runtime on the lower modes.
> 
> With higher modes and higher draw though, you need to also take into account the cell's behavior under load. There used to be a time when batteries made using 2600mAh cells would outrun 3100mAh batteries and everything else with a higher rating because they held up best under 3A or higher loads. I don't think that's true any more with the Panasonic 18650B cells.
> 
> If you check out HKJ's extensive battery testing (I think I posted a link to it in this thread), the KeepPower 3400mAh cells can handle very high draws and have really low internal resistance (less voltage drop under high loads). The cell plays a key factor but so does the PCB circuitry.
> 
> From the looks of it, KeepPower and EnerPower (and possibly Orbtronic?) are pretty much identical (KeepPower supposedly builds batteries for other manufacturers as well, with the manufacturer's label slapped on). According to HKJ's tests, these 3400's do better than Eagletac's 3400's especially under higher loads. The advantage of the Eagletacs is that they're some of the shortest protected 18650's available.
> 
> 
> Max



I would agree with Max; I have the KeepPower 3100mAh batteries and these are very good, but with the Nitecore TM series I find the KeepPower at the maximum height and settled to use Eagletac 3100mAh and 3400mAh to give extra room and less tension on the negative terminals. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeamusORiley

So, after an almost month wait for USPS to get my batteries out of customs, my Nitecore 3100 mAh batteries arrived and I got to thinking...

They won't be any brighter for the TM 26, but will give longer last time. (correct?) In the TM 26 has been the Nitecore 2600's. 

I (and family) have other single 18650 battery lights, including Nitecore P25 and E25. These get more use than the TM 26. 

I am now wondering if I would actually be better off keeping the 2600's in the TM 26 and use the 3100's in the single battery flashlights, since they get more use, and more recharging. 

I don't foresee me needing extreme time from the TM 26 until next winter and our outdoor skating rink. 

Do higher batteries take charges better/worse than lower levels? 

Thoughts?

...and, thank you.


----------



## kwak

Guys could do with some help please.

Trying to decide between the TK75 and the TM26, i would prefer the throw of the TK75 but it looks like the TK75 is a fair bit bigger than the TM26, knowing how i am i'll just not bother taking out big lights.

So could someone please post a few pics from various angles comparing the TK75 to the TM26 please?


----------



## tdtour

Hello all

Reading the entire thread I notice some of you consider the TM26 ugly. I am not sure how I feel about the flashlight, it is definitely funky. Which brings me to my question. What do you consider a good looking flashlight in this category?


PS This flashlight reminds me of the earlier episodes of Star Trek The Next Generation. When the landing party had those square flashlights.


----------



## myst999

Regarding returns to Fasttech : (from their website) http://support.fasttech.com/faq

2.  What is your return address for RMA? 

Return address for North and South American customers:Cloud Commerce Systems Limited
8345 NW 66 ST #B1111 
MIAMI, FL 33166

​Return address for customers anywhere else in the world:Cloud Commerce Systems Limited
RM 704, 555 NATHAN ROAD
HONG KONG​


----------



## thedoc007

kwak said:


> Guys could do with some help please.
> 
> Trying to decide between the TK75 and the TM26, i would prefer the throw of the TK75 but it looks like the TK75 is a fair bit bigger than the TM26, knowing how i am i'll just not bother taking out big lights.
> 
> So could someone please post a few pics from various angles comparing the TK75 to the TM26 please?



Kwak, your timing is truly impeccable. I just got the TK75 like 3 hours ago...

http://techwarereview.com/non-website/tk75 tm26/

That link is to the directory where I have the pics posted (on my own website), avoids me having to worry about the CPF rules...my camera is on my cell phone, and is truly terrible, but I think you can get a pretty good idea of the difference. I actually have EDCed the TM26, but there is no way I could carry the TK75. I'll use it if I have a pack only. It does not come with a holster either, which is in my opinion the biggest drawback to the TK75, as I love good holsters.

Hope this helps!


----------



## windstrings

Just take longer because the charger is limited in output and won't increase just because the battery will hold more energy. 


Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluemax_1

thedoc007 said:


> Kwak, your timing is truly impeccable. I just got the TK75 like 3 hours ago...
> 
> http://techwarereview.com/non-website/tk75 tm26/
> 
> That link is to the directory where I have the pics posted (on my own website), avoids me having to worry about the CPF rules...my camera is on my cell phone, and is truly terrible, but I think you can get a pretty good idea of the difference. I actually have EDCed the TM26, but there is no way I could carry the TK75. I'll use it if I have a pack only. It does not come with a holster either, which is in my opinion the biggest drawback to the TK75, as I love good holsters.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Since the poster asking about comparison pics is trying to decide between the TM26 and TK75, I'd assume they don't have either. A great comparison pic would be of both lights on either side of a soda/pop can. That would give them a frame of reference to a commonly available object to discern what may or may not be too big.

The TM26 is actually slightly smaller than a pop can, but whether or not the TK75 is too big is up to the individual. I know someone who thinks a Desert Eagle is an OK size to carry in a shoulder holster. Of course, they happened to be big enough to make the DE look like a Beretta in their hands.


Max


----------



## thedoc007

bluemax_1 said:


> Since the poster asking about comparison pics is trying to decide between the TM26 and TK75, I'd assume they don't have either. A great comparison pic would be of both lights on either side of a soda/pop can. That would give them a frame of reference to a commonly available object to discern what may or may not be too big.
> 
> The TM26 is actually slightly smaller than a pop can, but whether or not the TK75 is too big is up to the individual. I know someone who thinks a Desert Eagle is an OK size to carry in a shoulder holster. Of course, they happened to be big enough to make the DE look like a Beretta in their hands.
> 
> 
> Max



My issue with carrying the TK75 isn't so much the size...it is the odd shape, and lack of a holster. With that said, you make a good point. Don't have a Coke can, but I have added a pic with a standard item that many will recognize, as well as a ruler.

http://techwarereview.com/non-website/tk75%20tm26/


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Regarding the inquiry made by SeamusORiley and his higher capacity batteries: Seems like you could use them in the lights you use more of the time but try to use them an equal amount of charges. That is , try to keep them the same relative "age". That way, when skating season comes, charge them up and use them in the tm26. Anyways, that's one opinion.

Some time ago a member of this forum was lamenting the absence of a diffusing lens for the tm26. Years ago, the glass diffusing lens on the cap for my Olight m30 cracked. Finally talked with a person who suggested I buy a sheet of polycarbonate (about 1/32 inch thick), cut it to size then '"frost" the new lens with sandpaper or steel wool. Works great for me. The cap offers protection while the flashlight is not in use and provides good, diffuse light for reading or inside a tent.

This morning I fashioned one for the tm26, using one of those wide blue rubber bands that come with broccoli heads, to keep the lens on the end of the light. It works OK if a little fussy to attach. Don't really know how useful it will be ultimately. The tm26 works quite well as a sort of table lamp, sitting it on end, shining on our white ceiling without a diffuser.

Also wanted to mention that if you want to fly commercial with spare lithium batteries, I read that the carriers want you to take them in your carry on luggage, not checked baggage, and pack in such a way that they won't make contact with each other, or metallic objects, causing a problem. Something like that.


----------



## kwak

thedoc007 said:


> Kwak, your timing is truly impeccable. I just got the TK75 like 3 hours ago...
> 
> http://techwarereview.com/non-website/tk75 tm26/
> 
> That link is to the directory where I have the pics posted (on my own website), avoids me having to worry about the CPF rules...my camera is on my cell phone, and is truly terrible, but I think you can get a pretty good idea of the difference. I actually have EDCed the TM26, but there is no way I could carry the TK75. I'll use it if I have a pack only. It does not come with a holster either, which is in my opinion the biggest drawback to the TK75, as I love good holsters.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Absolutely fantastic doc, exactly the sort of thing i was after, thank you.

I will be VERY interested to read your opinions and comparisons over the coming weeks please :thumbsup:

As i say i prefer the beam of the TK75 with more throw BUT i think it's getting to the size where i'll just not bother taking it out unless it's absolutely exceptional.


----------



## thedoc007

No problem, kwak. I've learned so much here on CPF, feel that it was the least I could do. I just couldn't believe it when you made that specific request...you picked the only multi-18650 lights I own, out of all those available. :thumbsup:

When I got my TM26 I took it out for a night hike...I'll be doing the same with the TK75 tonight, probably do 8 miles or so, and I'll have plenty of time to compare them. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## thedoc007

Kwak, I'm not sure I'm going to make your decision any easier. Went for my hike last night, and both lights are fantastic. 

Features I like on both lights:

+have a good balance of flood and throw (although the beam profiles are very different)
+ease of use with one hand
+both are very stable for tailstand
+excellent efficiency, regulation, and runtime
+very comfortable to hold for long periods
+switches are easily accessible from natural carry position

Areas where the TM26 is better:

+comes with a holster
+size (obviously) and shape, makes it easier to EDC
+spill is substantially wider (I found myself tripping over roots and walking into mud with the TK75, it just doesn't have the same coverage and if you point downward to get the spill to cover the area immediately around you, the hotspot tends to blind you - the TM26 spill just about fills your entire field of vision - if you can see it, it is lit up)
+faster access to strobe and other hidden functions (simple double click with TM26, have to hold a sustained press for several seconds depending on which mode you want from TK75)
+I don't know if I'll ever use it in earnest, but there is an additional blinky mode with TM26, the "beacon" mode, which I rather like
+smooth beam with no artifacts (the TK75 spill has a VERY visible cloverleaf pattern in normal use, don't need to go white wall hunting to find it, not a big deal to me but if you don't like the pattern it would be a real problem, can't get away from it)
+lower low and higher high modes both (the TM26 is FAR better for indoor use because of the 3 lumen low, the TK75 is going to be outdoor only)
+threads seem to be much smoother on the TM26 (the TK75 has a gritty feel, some grease helped a lot but even after lubing, the TK75 is still a little rougher)
+very easy to lockout, only need a fraction of a turn, and has electronic lockout as well if you prefer that (you can lock out the TK75 with multiple turns without any danger of the cap falling off, but you have to loosen it a LOT, and I would worry about water entry with it that loose)
+OLED with battery voltage indicator and temperature is very useful, after using it a bit, you really miss having info like that on other lights
+no battery carrier, makes battery changes much easier and quicker, simpler design and all cells face the same way
+works pretty well as a hand warmer in turbo or high (the first time I used it, it was about 25 degrees F, and I had very thin gloves, whenever my hands got chilled I could heat them up quickly, more useful than you might think if runtime isn't an issue - the whole body gets warm, with the TK75 the head is the only part that gets really warm)
+comes with a holster (yes, it is on here twice, because it is that important)

Areas where the TK75 is better:
+WAY better range, even more than the numbers would suggest (the TK75 at 1100 lumens seems to outthrow the TM26 at 3500, at long ranges, and with the TK75 at 2600 there is no comparison)
+cost - even if you find a good deal on the TM26, the TK75 is going to be substantially cheaper
+because the spill isn't as wide, it actually seems brighter than the TM26 at medum-short range
+i like the two switch configuration, fast switching and smaller chance of errors, choosing wrong mode (if the TM26 had the feel of the P25, I wouldn't give this to the TK75, but it doesn't have the same crisp feel)
+the switches are easier and faster to find by feel, and they are perfectly spaced (I typically held my thumb between the two switches, and with a tiny shift could access either switch instantly and reliably
+when tailstanding, the TK75 is a lot more forgiving (the TM26's very wide spill means that unless the light is actually above you, it tends to blind you if you look anywhere near it, and if you have it on the ground there is no way to approach it without blinding yourself, while the TK75 can be easily approached and is fine to be used on a table or even the ground without blinding you)

These two lights complement each other remarkably well. The TM26 is good close up, then the tighter spill of the TK75 fills in, then the wide hotspot of the TM26 provides a huge area of decent brightness, then the hotspot of the TK75 provides the intense illumination and range. I was planning to use the TK75 most of the time, and just take out the TM26 to compare at a few points along my hike, but I ended up using both of them almost the whole time. They really do fit together remarkably well, each one fills in the gaps of the other like it was specifically designed for it.

Other than the holster issue, which to me is critical, I don't have anything really bad to say about either one. Which one will work better for you depends on what you will be using it for. The TM26 is more versatile overall, no question, but if you are looking for a thrower I don't think you can go wrong with the TK75.


----------



## sidecross

thedoc007 said:


> Kwak, I'm not sure I'm going to make your decision any easier. Went for my hike last night, and both lights are fantastic.
> 
> Features I like on both lights:
> 
> +have a good balance of flood and throw (although the beam profiles are very different)
> +ease of use with one hand
> +both are very stable for tailstand
> +excellent efficiency, regulation, and runtime
> +very comfortable to hold for long periods
> +switches are easily accessible from natural carry position
> 
> Areas where the TM26 is better:
> 
> +comes with a holster
> +size (obviously) and shape, makes it easier to EDC
> +spill is substantially wider (I found myself tripping over roots and walking into mud with the TK75, it just doesn't have the same coverage and if you point downward to get the spill to cover the area immediately around you, the hotspot tends to blind you - the TM26 spill just about fills your entire field of vision - if you can see it, it is lit up)
> +faster access to strobe and other hidden functions (simple double click with TM26, have to hold a sustained press for several seconds depending on which mode you want from TK75)
> +I don't know if I'll ever use it in earnest, but there is an additional blinky mode with TM26, the "beacon" mode, which I rather like
> +smooth beam with no artifacts (the TK75 spill has a VERY visible cloverleaf pattern in normal use, don't need to go white wall hunting to find it, not a big deal to me but if you don't like the pattern it would be a real problem, can't get away from it)
> +lower low and higher high modes both (the TM26 is FAR better for indoor use because of the 3 lumen low, the TK75 is going to be outdoor only)
> +threads seem to be much smoother on the TM26 (the TK75 has a gritty feel, some grease helped a lot but even after lubing, the TK75 is still a little rougher)
> +very easy to lockout, only need a fraction of a turn, and has electronic lockout as well if you prefer that (you can lock out the TK75 with multiple turns without any danger of the cap falling off, but you have to loosen it a LOT, and I would worry about water entry with it that loose)
> +OLED with battery voltage indicator and temperature is very useful, after using it a bit, you really miss having info like that on other lights
> +no battery carrier, makes battery changes much easier and quicker, simpler design and all cells face the same way
> +works pretty well as a hand warmer in turbo or high (the first time I used it, it was about 25 degrees F, and I had very thin gloves, whenever my hands got chilled I could heat them up quickly, more useful than you might think if runtime isn't an issue - the whole body gets warm, with the TK75 the head is the only part that gets really warm)
> +comes with a holster (yes, it is on here twice, because it is that important)
> 
> Areas where the TK75 is better:
> +WAY better range, even more than the numbers would suggest (the TK75 at 1100 lumens seems to outthrow the TM26 at 3500, at long ranges, and with the TK75 at 2600 there is no comparison)
> +cost - even if you find a good deal on the TM26, the TK75 is going to be substantially cheaper
> +because the spill isn't as wide, it actually seems brighter than the TM26 at medum-short range
> +i like the two switch configuration, fast switching and smaller chance of errors, choosing wrong mode (if the TM26 had the feel of the P25, I wouldn't give this to the TK75, but it doesn't have the same crisp feel)
> +the switches are easier and faster to find by feel, and they are perfectly spaced (I typically held my thumb between the two switches, and with a tiny shift could access either switch instantly and reliably
> +when tailstanding, the TK75 is a lot more forgiving (the TM26's very wide spill means that unless the light is actually above you, it tends to blind you if you look anywhere near it, and if you have it on the ground there is no way to approach it without blinding yourself, while the TK75 can be easily approached and is fine to be used on a table or even the ground without blinding you)
> 
> These two lights complement each other remarkably well. The TM26 is good close up, then the tighter spill of the TK75 fills in, then the wide hotspot of the TM26 provides a huge area of decent brightness, then the hotspot of the TK75 provides the intense illumination and range. I was planning to use the TK75 most of the time, and just take out the TM26 to compare at a few points along my hike, but I ended up using both of them almost the whole time. They really do fit together remarkably well, each one fills in the gaps of the other like it was specifically designed for it.
> 
> Other than the holster issue, which to me is critical, I don't have anything really bad to say about either one. Which one will work better for you depends on what you will be using it for. The TM26 is more versatile overall, no question, but if you are looking for a thrower I don't think you can go wrong with the TK75.



I have only the TM26 but your evaluation is a very good one; I have been following the reviews the TK75.

The Nitecore TM series should make available spare battery tubes with a top than can be treaded on and off and be able to tell discharged from charged. This would make in the field battery change more efficient and quicker.

I would favor this over the internal charge capability. :thumbsup:


----------



## kwak

Absolutely fantastic write up, thanks Doc :thumbsup:

Been umming and arrring over these 2 torches since they came out, initially i had the S6330 on my list as well, but it just looks to be a smaller floodier version of my TM11 so i narrowed it down to these 2.

Problem i have now is, i go to buy the TK75 and change my mind, i then go to buy the TM26 and change my mind again :fail:
At least now i have some firm facts and opinions to help, thanks again.


----------



## thedoc007

You are welcome, Kwak. That post turned out to be a lot longer than I thought it would be...you can get the specs anywhere, so I went with the subjective and descriptive stuff instead. I started out with about 10-15 bullet points, and it turned into all that.

Still a tough call, but if I had a TM11 already I would probably go for the TK75 (the TM26 was the first multi-cell LED light I bought). Rather have a light on either extreme (pure flood v. thrower) than one extreme and one in the middle. The TM26 is so versatile because it is a compromise, after all (albeit a VERY good one). Of course this depends on what kind of ranges you will working with - the TK75 is only really impressive (by comparison) if you have a LOT of room to work with.


----------



## JetskiMark

kwak said:


> Absolutely fantastic write up, thanks Doc :thumbsup:
> 
> *I agree, thank you for the comparison. And I am not even considering a TK75. I have just been lusting after the TM26 since it was first announced.*
> 
> Been umming and arrring over these 2 torches since they came out, initially i had the S6330 on my list as well, but it just looks to be a smaller floodier version of my TM11 so i narrowed it down to these 2.
> 
> *I have an S6330 and a TM11. By comparison, the TM11 seems very large and heavy and lacks the excellent low modes. My TM11 does not get used much anymore yet I can't stop thinking about the TM26.*
> Problem i have now is, i go to buy the TK75 and change my mind, i then go to buy the TM26 and change my mind again :fail:
> At least now i have some firm facts and opinions to help, thanks again.



I am hoping that the price of the TM26 falls to under $200 in the near future in order for me to justify it's purchase in my warped mind. I had bought a new TM11 for $150 and an S6330 for $165 not long after they were initially released. The best price I see for the TM26 is currently $239.07 delivered and I would still need four more 18650s.

I really don't need any more lights.


----------



## windstrings

I agree, the TM26 has the most versatility to fit all needs in one light... Longevity, wide spill to light up your whole front view and path and amazing throw all in one package. 

I compared it to my SR90 and while the sr90 has an amazing smooth spill, corona and hotspot that "the last 2 appear as one", it does have a tad better throw in the extreme distance... But it's very big, very heavy and has a proprietary battery pack. 

Versatility is extremely important for real life. If you don't have that, you won't take the light with you cause its too big, or heavy, or not fit for many jobs making you wish you had another light when the need arises. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frank1967

I will be selling my TM26. If anyone on the forum is interested send me a PM. I am raising funds for a Haiku. Thanks, Frank


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Not long ago on this thread, I believe, was a succinct comparison of the tk75 and tm26. This continuation is very interesting but I'm wondering why no one (I think) has mentioned the last ditch self defense capability of the tk75. Looks sturdy to me. The tm26 is suitable because it is compact but dense, water bottle density, and may not present as visually threatening as the tk75. Am I off base on this? Will the Forum Gods descend upon me for speaking about such matters?


----------



## sidecross

KITROBASKIN said:


> Not long ago on this thread, I believe, was a succinct comparison of the tk75 and tm26. This continuation is very interesting but I'm wondering why no one (I think) has mentioned the last ditch self defense capability of the tk75. Looks sturdy to me. The tm26 is suitable because it is compact but dense, water bottle density, and may not present as visually threatening as the tk75. Am I off base on this? Will the Forum Gods descend upon me for speaking about such matters?



My lights are used for generating light and for other uses such a “visually threatening” I use other forms of tools that are designed for this particular need.


----------



## JetskiMark

Frank1967 said:


> I will be selling my TM26. If anyone on the forum is interested send me a PM. I am raising funds for a Haiku. Thanks, Frank



This light is sold. I could not resist. I did my part contributing to Frank's Haiku fund.

I am looking forward to comparing the TM26 to my TM11 and S6330.


----------



## thedoc007

KITROBASKIN said:


> Not long ago on this thread, I believe, was a succinct comparison of the tk75 and tm26. This continuation is very interesting but I'm wondering why no one (I think) has mentioned the last ditch self defense capability of the tk75. Looks sturdy to me. The tm26 is suitable because it is compact but dense, water bottle density, and may not present as visually threatening as the tk75. Am I off base on this? Will the Forum Gods descend upon me for speaking about such matters?



The mods might well take issue with you, but I don't mind. I think you are mistaken about the TK75 looking more "visually threatening". And the ergonomics of the light (giant head and narrower body) do not lend themselves to an effective strike either. Neither light is really long enough to be used as an effective club, but if I had to take a hit from either one, I'd definitely rather get hit by the TK75. The TM26 really feels like a brick (definitely more dense than a bottle of water) and I think I could exert considerably more force in a strike than I could with the TK75.

Edit: the TM26 also has a higher impact rating, so if you think the TK75 LOOKS sturdy, the TM26 is ACTUALLY more sturdy. The TK75 is 510 grams empty, and the TM26 is 438 grams, but when you consider that the TM26 packs that weight into a body that is half the size, you can understand why it feels so dense and tough.


----------



## windstrings

Even a maglite looks more intimidating than the TM26, I guess it's all about what you use your light for 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedoc007

windstrings said:


> Even a maglite looks more intimidating than the TM26, I guess it's all about what you use your light for



Agreed, multi-D Maglites are the standard for "visually threatening". Even a 2D can make a pretty decent club, and the 6D is like carrying a tire iron or crowbar.

The suggestion that either of them be used for self-defense is a joke, to me. Neither is well suited, and I always have a knife on me anyway...much better suited for intimidation and actual damage than any light.


----------



## Frank1967

Yes thank you! Haiku 6V ordered. Yippie! TM26 packed and off to JetskiMark!!


----------



## Patriot

JetskiMark said:


> I am looking forward to comparing the TM26 to my TM11 and S6330.




I always look forward to your comparisons JetskiMark!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

A note of thanks:

During his video review of the tm26, Patriot made an oblique reference to Zebralight that has precipitated an order from Illumination Supply, that is packed and ready to ship as of Sunday early evening. That sc52 will replace my 6(?) year old single AA Olight that is used on a NIteIZE headstrap.Actually I have ordered a Nitecore head lamp strap and will probably put it on that. Thanks to Patriot. The sc52's low, lows are enough to cause a man swoon I would think. Not to mention the high setting. Hopefully it is as efficient as reported. And hopefully I will luck out with a decent tint. Some are holding out for a nichia 213 (?) for that torch. Seems like we have heard something like that for the tm26? Is that true and what does a different emitter offer the tm26? MORE power or better color? This forum is great.


----------



## windstrings

thedoc007 said:


> Agreed, multi-D Maglites are the standard for "visually threatening". Even a 2D can make a pretty decent club, and the 6D is like carrying a tire iron or crowbar.
> 
> The suggestion that either of them be used for self-defense is a joke, to me. Neither is well suited, and I always have a knife on me anyway...much better suited for intimidation and actual damage than any light.



Whether on drugs or not, the intense strobe effect is the best deterrent when things get nasty, next is your 1911.
I don't care for the intimate contact of wrestling with a knife, then it's their skills against yours. I'm not an x-marine martial arts expert.... But my 1911 grand raptor is! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## KITROBASKIN

To get an idea of what the tm26 weighs, I'm wondering if someone can compare it's weight with a water bottle of so many ounces or perhaps, say, a loaded 38 snub, or loaded .357 snub? (That is a loaded tm26, not empty weight without batteries)


----------



## picrthis

KITROBASKIN said:


> To get an idea of what the tm26 weighs, I'm wondering if someone can compare it's weight with a water bottle of so many ounces or perhaps, say, a loaded 38 snub, or loaded .357 snub? (That is a loaded tm26, not empty weight without batteries)


Sure that's easy... TM26 w/batteries 22.170 oz 16.9 FL-OZ Bottle Dasani Water 18.370 oz 12 FL-OZ Can Coke 13.570 oz 16.9 FL-OZ Plastic Bottle Coke 19.450 oz 15.5 FL-OZ Glass Bottle Yoo-Hoo Chocolate Drink 25.575 oz


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Thank You!


----------



## JetskiMark

Patriot said:


> I always look forward to your comparisons JetskiMark!



Thank you. However, I believe that you must have me confused with a prolific contributor.



picrthis said:


> Sure that's easy... TM26 w/batteries 22.170 oz 16.9 FL-OZ Bottle Dasani Water 18.370 oz 12 FL-OZ Can Coke 13.570 oz 16.9 FL-OZ Plastic Bottle Coke 19.450 oz 15.5 FL-OZ Glass Bottle Yoo-Hoo Chocolate Drink 25.575 oz



Thanks for the weights. The TM26 is a dense little light. This inspired me to exert the effort to stand up and take several steps in order to grab my old Sunbeam SP5 digital scale. The lights were already on my desk.

Nitecore TM11 with Eagletac protected 3100mAh cells weighs 18.6 ounces/530 grams.
Zebralight S6330 with FastTech Panasonic protected 3400mAh cells weighs 14 ounces/397 grams.
Zebralight SC600w MKIb with a FastTech Panasonic protected 3400mAh cell weighs 4.6 ounces/130 grams.
Zebralight SC52 with an Eagletac protected 14500 weighs 2.1 ounces/61 grams.

My SC52 has become my favorite dog walking light despite the coolish tint. I never notice the weight even after several miles.

I am looking forward to taking a long walk with the TM26. I will definitely be aware of the weight the entire time though.


----------



## Patriot

JetskiMark said:


> Thank you. However, I believe that you must have me confused with a prolific contributor.



We'll I've enjoyed beamshots in the past as well as your work on some of the the HID spotlights! Thanks!


----------



## JetskiMark

Patriot said:


> We'll I've enjoyed beamshots in the past as well as your work on some of the the HID spotlights! Thanks!



No Patriot, thank you.

According to the USPS tracking, my TM26 should arrive Wednesday.

What light am I going to be lusting for next?


----------



## lumenjedi1

I carry the tm26 all nite I don't think its that heavy,I do think I'm going to shrink wrap 4 thin rubber strips on handle have not droped it yet don't want to start now.if it does not snag on holster.


----------



## windstrings

I'm still amazed what all is crammed into that little package. 
1. 4 - 18650 batteries 
2. 4 - intense leds with individual reflectors. 
3. Automated charging system. 
4. Interpreted amoled screen with readout of systems / voltage / eta till dead. 
5. Tripod mount 
6. Amazing performance! 

All in a package a tad bigger than a small can of V-8!

All my other lights are for sale..... LOL! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## KITROBASKIN

windstrings said:


> I'm still amazed what all is crammed into that little package.
> 1. 4 - 18650 batteries
> 2. 4 - intense leds with individual reflectors.
> 3. Automated charging system.
> 4. Interpreted amoled screen with readout of systems / voltage / eta till dead.
> 5. Tripod mount
> 6. Amazing performance!
> 
> All in a package a tad bigger than a small can of V-8!
> 
> All my other lights are for sale..... LOL!
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



AGREED!

I use a bungycord with an unstretched thickness slightly larger than the hole for the lanyard. It is of a length that places my holding hand in the best position to access the switch with the thumb. The cord stays open and "suspended" in the air so it is easy to find. When in the holster, the cord surrounds the sides of the switch so that the side of the holster does not touch the switch in lockdown mode. The weight is not a problem for such intensity.


----------



## windstrings

For you doubters.... 
Small can on top..... LOL! 







Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Thanks for all the weight comparisons and excellent pictures. (wish I could post some pixel restricted shots......please??)

one aspect that has possibly not been mentioned:

In either standby mode or lockout, a simple press of the readout button gives a person a handy, very low mode of illumination. You can't discern colors but you just hold the torch sideways, pointing the display at what you want to see up close. Great for maintaining dilated pupils. Like someone wrote on their signature line--- The brighter the light, the darker the shadow. (Something to that effect, and I'm sure the law enforcement folks know all too well. What a great light.


----------



## JetskiMark

I received the TM26 that I purchased from Frank1967. He was excellent to deal with. I would not hesitate to do business with him again.

I'm sorry that I did not have the time to write a short, concise comparison.

Overall, I really like it. I compared it to my other triple emitter lights; a TM11 and a Zebralight S6330. All three appear to be machined well, are anodized nicely and tail stand securely. Here are my thoughts in no particular order:

*TM26*

Pros:


Brightest and has the most throw. 
The OLED display is very useful and definitely not a gimmick. 
On-board charging is convenient. 
Tripod socket. 
The best tint of the three. The other two are nice, but this one is my favorite. (Obviously very subjective and can vary between examples of the same light. This is really only noticeable when comparing them side by side.) 
Illuminated power switch. 
Momentary ability. 
Direct access to turbo from any mode. 
Direct access to high from turbo. (But only when initially starting in turbo.) 
Flush lanyard attachment point. 
3 lumen low mode. 
The ability to use primary cells. 
Comes with a holster. 
The ability to lock out physically or electronically. 
Hidden, yet easily accessible strobe and beacon modes. 
The styling. 
 
Cons:


The least spill. 
The inability to directly access the lowest mode without cycling through the higher levels. 
The heaviest. 
The requirement of using matched cells. 
Longer protected cells do not work. 
The charge port cover does not fit flush and the long term durability is questionable. 
You can not tell if it is turned on while sitting on a flat surface with the head down. 
My Eagletac 3100mAh cells rattle inside when I shake it. 
Illuminated power switch. (The flashing when not physically or electronically locked out annoys me when it is sitting on my desk. I would prefer trits.) 
Installing trits would require machining. 
The inability to program the display to show the temperature in Fahrenheit. (The Celsius scale makes much more sense, but I am a metrically challenged American.) 
The levels are not programmable. 
The jump between 3 and 95 lumens is too large and not as well spaced as the other levels. 
The lowest level is still a bit too high at times. 
The voltage display is optimistic compared to my various (not top of the line) meters. 
The most expensive. 
The styling. 

*TM11*

Pros:


The most spill. 
More throw than the S6330. 
Noticeably lighter than the TM26. 
Voltage displayed by flashing power switch. 
You can tell that it is turned on when on a flat surface with the head down. 
2mm spacing between the fins should allow 21 trits to be installed without machining. (Has anybody done this? I would like to see pictures if so.) 
Illuminated power switch. 
Momentary ability. 
Flush lanyard attachment point. 
The ability to use primary cells. 
The ability to lock out physically or electronically. 
Hidden, yet easily accessible strobe mode. 
Comes with a holster. 

Cons:


Less throw than the TM26. 
The inability to directly access the lowest mode without cycling through the higher levels. 
The inability to directly access turbo from the other modes. 
No on-board charging. 
My Eagletac 3100mAh cells rattle inside when I shake it. 
The requirement of using matched cells. 
Longer protected cells do not work. 
Illuminated power switch. (The flashing when not physically or electronically locked out annoys me when it is sitting on my desk. I would prefer trits.) 
The levels are not programmable. 
The lowest mode is 200 lumens. 

*S6330*

Pros:


The smallest and lightest by a noticeable margin. 
Direct access to low from any level. 
Nice flood and spill. 
The ability to use 18650s of any capacity and charge level. 
The long protected cells fit fine. 
The cells do not rattle at all. 
Programmable levels. 
Direct access to your programmed sub-level from every mode. 
The best low levels by far. 
The ability to estimate the remaining battery capacity by flashing the LEDs one to four times. 
It comfortably fits in the back pocket of my Levi regular fit jeans. 

Cons:


The lanyard attachment point is sharp and seems like an afterthought. 
Less throw but still decent up to about one hundred yards. 
The inability to directly access turbo from the other modes. 
No momentary ability. 
Does not come with a holster. 
Installing trits would require machining. 
You can not tell if it is turned on while sitting on a flat surface with the head down. 
The battery capacity flashes are too bright. 
No on-board charging. 
No physical or electronic lock out. 
The inability to use primary cells. (I prefer rechargeable cells though.) 


That is all I could come up with at the moment. I'm sure that I will think of more pros and cons right after I post this.

For indoor use and outdoors up to about fifty yards; the S6330 is my favorite.

At longer ranges, the throw of the TM26 dominates the others by a noticeable margin. That, combined with the display, the 3 lumen mode and the on-board charging, makes the TM26 extremely versatile.

If I had to sell one, it would be the TM11. I find the lack of a proper low mode limits it's usefulness in many situations. The spill is the best though.

If anyone is on the fence about purchasing a TM26, I can definitely recommend it. It is that good. You just have to do some research to find the best deal.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I've noticed my eagtac 3400 only rattle when I have it looseend to save power.I have 8 of them. I marked one set with a dot & the other with 2.so the sets stay together.don't know if that matters but I do it any way


----------



## kwak

JetskiMark said:


> I received the TM26 that I purchased from Frank1967. He was excellent to deal with. I would not hesitate to do business with him again.
> 
> I'm sorry that I did not have the time to write a short, concise comparison.
> 
> Overall, I really like it. I compared it to my other triple emitter lights; a TM11 and a Zebralight S6330. All three appear to be machined well, are anodized nicely and tail stand securely. Here are my thoughts in no particular order:
> 
> *TM26*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> Brightest and has the most throw.
> The OLED display is very useful and definitely not a gimmick.
> On-board charging is convenient.
> Tripod socket.
> The best tint of the three. The other two are nice, but this one is my favorite. (Obviously very subjective and can vary between examples of the same light. This is really only noticeable when comparing them side by side.)
> Illuminated power switch.
> Momentary ability.
> Direct access to turbo from any mode.
> Direct access to high from turbo. (But only when initially starting in turbo.)
> Flush lanyard attachment point.
> 3 lumen low mode.
> The ability to use primary cells.
> Comes with a holster.
> The ability to lock out physically or electronically.
> Hidden, yet easily accessible strobe and beacon modes.
> The styling.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> The least spill.
> The inability to directly access the lowest mode without cycling through the higher levels.
> The heaviest.
> The requirement of using matched cells.
> Longer protected cells do not work.
> The charge port cover does not fit flush and the long term durability is questionable.
> You can not tell if it is turned on while sitting on a flat surface with the head down.
> My Eagletac 3100mAh cells rattle inside when I shake it.
> Illuminated power switch. (The flashing when not physically or electronically locked out annoys me when it is sitting on my desk. I would prefer trits.)
> Installing trits would require machining.
> The inability to program the display to show the temperature in Fahrenheit. (The Celsius scale makes much more sense, but I am a metrically challenged American.)
> The levels are not programmable.
> The jump between 3 and 95 lumens is too large and not as well spaced as the other levels.
> The lowest level is still a bit too high at times.
> The voltage display is optimistic compared to my various (not top of the line) meters.
> The most expensive.
> The styling.
> 
> *TM11*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> The most spill.
> More throw than the S6330.
> Noticeably lighter than the TM26.
> Voltage displayed by flashing power switch.
> You can tell that it is turned on when on a flat surface with the head down.
> 2mm spacing between the fins should allow 21 trits to be installed without machining. (Has anybody done this? I would like to see pictures if so.)
> Illuminated power switch.
> Momentary ability.
> Flush lanyard attachment point.
> The ability to use primary cells.
> The ability to lock out physically or electronically.
> Hidden, yet easily accessible strobe mode.
> Comes with a holster.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> Less throw than the TM26.
> The inability to directly access the lowest mode without cycling through the higher levels.
> The inability to directly access turbo from the other modes.
> No on-board charging.
> My Eagletac 3100mAh cells rattle inside when I shake it.
> The requirement of using matched cells.
> Longer protected cells do not work.
> Illuminated power switch. (The flashing when not physically or electronically locked out annoys me when it is sitting on my desk. I would prefer trits.)
> The levels are not programmable.
> The lowest mode is 200 lumens.
> 
> *S6330*
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 
> The smallest and lightest by a noticeable margin.
> Direct access to low from any level.
> Nice flood and spill.
> The ability to use 18650s of any capacity and charge level.
> The long protected cells fit fine.
> The cells do not rattle at all.
> Programmable levels.
> Direct access to your programmed sub-level from every mode.
> The best low levels by far.
> The ability to estimate the remaining battery capacity by flashing the LEDs one to four times.
> It comfortably fits in the back pocket of my Levi regular fit jeans.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 
> The lanyard attachment point is sharp and seems like an afterthought.
> Less throw but still decent up to about one hundred yards.
> The inability to directly access turbo from the other modes.
> No momentary ability.
> Does not come with a holster.
> Installing trits would require machining.
> You can not tell if it is turned on while sitting on a flat surface with the head down.
> The battery capacity flashes are too bright.
> No on-board charging.
> No physical or electronic lock out.
> The inability to use primary cells. (I prefer rechargeable cells though.)
> 
> 
> That is all I could come up with at the moment. I'm sure that I will think of more pros and cons right after I post this.
> 
> For indoor use and outdoors up to about fifty yards; the S6330 is my favorite.
> 
> At longer ranges, the throw of the TM26 dominates the others by a noticeable margin. That, combined with the display, the 3 lumen mode and the on-board charging, makes the TM26 extremely versatile.
> 
> If I had to sell one, it would be the TM11. I find the lack of a proper low mode limits it's usefulness in many situations. The spill is the best though.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about purchasing a TM26, I can definitely recommend it. It is that good. You just have to do some research to find the best deal.



Fantastic write up, thank you.

I would be extremely grateful if you could snap some beamshot comparisons between the TM11, S6330 and TM26 please?


----------



## windstrings

You can access the lowest mode or any mode directly from off position simply by half pressing the on button.... It will turn on returning to the last position when turned off. 
Of you push all the way to turn on it goes to turbo.... I find that handy if you needed to blast an intruder. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## JetskiMark

kwak said:


> Fantastic write up, thank you.
> 
> *No, thank you for the compliment.
> 
> * I would be extremely grateful if you could snap some beamshot comparisons between the TM11, S6330 and TM26 please?*
> 
> I have been thinking about doing that. That's about as far as I got though. I need to find a good location. I would also like to make a platform that attaches to a tripod to hold each light during the shots. Advantage: TM26 with the integrated tripod mount.*





windstrings said:


> You can access the lowest mode or any mode directly from off position simply by half pressing the on button.... It will turn on returning to the last position when turned off.
> Of you push all the way to turn on it goes to turbo.... I find that handy if you needed to blast an intruder.
> 
> *My point exactly. Suppose I am using the 1700 lumen level and I then shut it off. The only way to then start at the 3 lumen level is to briefly physically lock it out. An electronic lock out retains the mode memory. I like the TM26 UI but it would be nice to be able to always start at 3 lumens if desired. Advantage: Zebralight UI.*
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## windstrings

You can if you turn it off while in the 3 lumen position. 
When you turn it back on, only half press the on button. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

I've been practicing double clicking to strobe getting pretty quick about it too.my buddy was trash taliking my light sayin that it won't blind anyone even at nite,I aimed pointed,pushed-he does not say that anymore


----------



## JetskiMark

windstrings said:


> You can if you turn it off while in the 3 lumen position.
> When you turn it back on, only half press the on button.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



I am aware of how mode memory works in general and how the TM26 uses half and full presses in it's UI.

I just think that it would be nice to be able to start at the 3 lumen level when desired without having to remember to shut it off at that level.

If you disagree with that point, then let's agree to disagree. We do agree that this light rocks.


----------



## sidecross

JetskiMark said:


> I am aware of how mode memory works in general and how the TM26 uses half and full presses in it's UI.
> 
> I just think that it would be nice to be able to start at the 3 lumen level when desired without having to remember to shut it off at that level.
> 
> If you disagree with that point, then let's agree to disagree. We do agree that this light rocks.



I keep my TM26 at the 3 lumen setting when locking out the light and it starts up in that 3 lumen mode when put in 'Stand By'. :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Re: JetskiMark's helpful comparison

I like having a tactile, mild protuberance on the side of the flashlight opposite the switch (charging port cover). This helps to "index" the light in my hand and more precisely control the aiming of the beam as well as orienting the location of the switch when picking it up. As far as durability of the nonmetal cover, Nitecore did provide a spare piece and it looks to be easy to replace should the need arise. And if you like the fact you don't have to remove the batteries to recharge, or carry a separate charger when traveling, there has got to be a way to hook up a cord and that port should be covered by something that can be reasonably opened. (Is cordless charging in the future?)

Having another illumination level between the first 2 would be nice, say 20 to 30 lumens?

Keeping one's thumb over the blinking switch while holding the flashlight is how I eliminate that distraction when I need to turn the light on possibly quickly. Just locking out the switch turns the blinking off for the rest of the time when it is not welcome. It doesn't take long to get it out of lockdown mode. Otherwise, the blinking helps to find it in the dark.

By reading this thread, It was so great to be an informed purchaser of the tm26, and in this spirit I submit these opinions. Thanks again to JetskiMark for his thorough and valued work.


----------



## windstrings

I've read enough reviews and been a cpf member long enough to know there is zero way to please everyone. 

Even attempts to make the light totally programmable end up bring too complicated and annoying to use in real life. 

I suppose a complicated algorithm circuit that allowed the user to customize settings and then "forward" those settings to the main user interface? 

While I agree the light is a little too easy to turn on even in lock mode for traveling , I can simply unscrew the battery compartment hslf a turn. 

All in all, while we draw closer and closer to the perfect light, this light has jumped far in front of the pack with the payload of Goodies and performance it offers. 

One person wants full on, the other wants 3 lumens, the other wants something in the middle that's not even a choice.... 

IMHO, with the exception of full bright or 3 lumens, everything in between is a bonus with so much runtime I can't see why it's even an issue. 

Nothing wrong with agreeing to disagree either... Sometimes it takes a while , then our opinion changes anyway as to what preferences we like. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeamusORiley

Good point, Alan. 

I also think that there is no financial incentive to making the 'perfect' light. For example:

There are some great lights that would be better if they added the LED.
There are some great lights that are powerful enough for searching outdoors, yet start at too many lumens for late night, EDC type. 
Then there are those lights that start low enough, but are not powerful enough. 

I'd love to have the TM 26 have a "camping" diffuser or filter cap, to spread this marvelous light out across a room. I took a "paper cup" (it is clear plastic) and cut it to be about 3/8" and enclosed it with scotch tape. It is cheap and flimsy, but it spreads the light perfectly. This powerful and small light is begging for a nice diffuser top. I am hoping someone will read this and make a nice one. I am about as handy as an arthritic monkey is at ballet.

Alan, I enjoy your posts on the 26!


----------



## windstrings

Yep, the more they can broaden the uses, the more they steal the market base as it becomes a light for all people... At least those who don't mind giving up a couple hundred bucks! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidecross

windstrings said:


> I've read enough reviews and been a cpf member long enough to know there is zero way to please everyone.
> 
> Even attempts to make the light totally programmable end up bring too complicated and annoying to use in real life.
> 
> I suppose a complicated algorithm circuit that allowed the user to customize settings and then "forward" those settings to the main user interface?
> 
> While I agree the light is a little too easy to turn on even in lock mode for traveling , I can simply unscrew the battery compartment hslf a turn.
> 
> All in all, while we draw closer and closer to the perfect light, this light has jumped far in front of the pack with the payload of Goodies and performance it offers.
> 
> One person wants full on, the other wants 3 lumens, the other wants something in the middle that's not even a choice....
> 
> IMHO, with the exception of full bright or 3 lumens, everything in between is a bonus with so much runtime I can't see why it's even an issue.
> 
> Nothing wrong with agreeing to disagree either... Sometimes it takes a while , then our opinion changes anyway as to what preferences we like.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



I totally agree with Alan!

I too when not using or travel with TM26, TM15, & TM11 lockout the tailcap.

I have found the TM26 the best of the high output lights with a small foot print.

As I have posted elsewhere I carry three lights when leaving the house; a Eagletac D25LC2 in a side pocket of my Carhartt work pants, and the Eagletac G25C2 and the Nitecore TM26 in my Maxpedition Fatboy carry bag. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeamusORiley

Does anyone recharge the TM 26 when it reaches a certain voltage level?


----------



## windstrings

I keep mine topped off not charging in lock mode... If I use it, I charge it again. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike Sloan

bluemax_1 said:


> So, for the folks who actually have these, what end voltages (checked with a multimeter) are you getting when the light says Charge Finished 4.2v?
> 
> I've tried it twice now, the first time, checking within minutes of the light saying Charge Finished, the second time after leaving the charge cord plugged in for an extra 3-4 hours after it said Finished Charging.
> 
> Both times, all 4 cells measured 4.08v even though the indicator shows 4.2v when plugged in. After unplugging though, it reads 4.0v. All batteries were within 0.002v (4.082 - 4.084v) on the Fluke multimeter (highly commended and commonly used commercial/pro industry meter).
> 
> All 4 cells are brand new 3400mAh KeepPower cells. All 10 cells measured 3.62v when I received them from the seller. All 10 cells measured 4.19v straight off the Intellicharger I4 v2. I got these KeepPower cells because HKJ's review (18650 comparison charts) indicated that these are about the best 3400's available. Can handle 11.5A draw, some of the highest capacities under 5A draw, seemingly lowest internal resistance, and hold their voltage under load extremely well. I know the 3400's theoretically all use the same cells, but apparently, the protection circuitry isn't necessarily equal. KeepPower and Int'nl Outdoor had similar results, 3400mAh Eagletacs seemingly didn't do as well (according to the charts).
> 
> It appears that my TM26 will not fully charge these batteries. The batteries work fine in the TM26 and P25. Never had any problems turning the light on or getting to all the brightness levels etc. but it seems the TM26 can't fully charge them. The P25 charger gets its cell to about 4.14v. Does anyone's TM26 fully charge their batteries?
> 
> 
> Max
> 
> P.S. Oh, and aside from the charging, it's a great all around multipurpose utility light, especially for something so small. Tiny Monster is definitely an apt moniker.



I too am having this charging issue. This may have been discussed....but I just received the TM26 and love it. When charging a new set of Orbtronic 3400's, the flashlight never showed a voltage over 4.07 during charge. Charged overnight....flashlight displayed "charge complete". When I unpluged charger voltage displayed 4.07. Measured each cell with a multimeter and they all displayed 4.06 to 4.07. The TM26 is not charging the batteries to their full capacity! Thinking about returning it. Any resolutions to this?

Mike


----------



## Mike Sloan

double post.....


----------



## lumenjedi1

I've noticed that too mike,I just use i4 charger and only charge thru light in pinch,not worth returning over it tho,@ least I think so the cells last so long and. Such a goood light. If you return it I think you will regret it.the main buying factor was charging and I use mine EVERYDAY. So I think if you return it you'll be sorry


----------



## lumenjedi1

I keep 8 eagtac's 3400 for my tm26 that I use & only use for the tm26.I keep them marked and separate I. Charge off the i4 charger.fresh charged cells reading 4.20v will last me four 8hr shifts.


----------



## sidecross

lumenjedi1 said:


> I keep 8 eagtac's 3400 for my tm26 that I use & only use for the tm26.I keep them marked and separate I. Charge off the i4 charger.fresh charged cells reading 4.20v will last me four 8hr shifts.



I do the same thing with all my multicell lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## AFireInside

Hi guys, very tempted to pick up this beauty to upgrade from a SRK but can't help windering is it worth 2.5x the cost of the Blackshadow Terminator??

And is Fasttech the cheapest palce to buy it still? Thanks!


----------



## windstrings

I hate to toss the benefits of the on board charger... I'll use it and figure I'll pull the batteries every 3 months or so to equalize them in the i4.
I'm using the 3400mah batteries too. 

It may take more current in to get to an absolute full voltage in the larger capacity batteries. I'm not worried if the last few percent charge is not making it in the battery.... 


Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

I don't like not having full performance from anything.I want full power from my cells just wish inboard charger would fully work.but with such a great light not goin to nit pick,just hope batt pack works better,I truly do love this light.works great.I get a lot of people asking about it (most think it's a stun gun).


----------



## Mike Sloan

lumenjedi1 said:


> I don't like not having full performance from anything.I want full power from my cells just wish inboard charger would fully work.but with such a great light not goin to nit pick,just hope batt pack works better,I truly do love this light.works great.I get a lot of people asking about it (most think it's a stun gun).



I agree with all the posts above. I just went on a 2 hour hike. Started out at 4.07 volts and came back with 3.90 volts.......so maybe I was making a mountain out of a mole hill. The flashlight is amazing and perhaps the "mild" charge by the TM26 internal charger is adequate and may be easier on the batteries. Got mine from Fasttech and was not comfortable about sending it back....kinda funny, they were really responsive to "pre-sale" questions....but you could hear the crickets when I asked for an RMA. The TM26 price at Fasttech was awesome, however.


----------



## windstrings

I really think the charger onboard is fine. Nothing wrong with an equalizing charge outside the unit from time to time but its not worth fretting over as there is amazing runtime any way to stack it.... Run batteries from the same stock, same type and same age and you'll be fine. Mixing batteries is more likely to have equalization issues.


----------



## thedoc007

I flew from DTW to LAX last week with the TM26 in my carry-on backpack, had no issues with airport security, although they definitely had a close look at it on the x-ray. Flying back, there was a bit more involved. LAX TSA agent flagged it for a bag check, then with my permission opened it up and did a swab of the light (presumably for chemical residue) and re-ran it through the x-ray separately from the rest of my stuff. After that, I had to demonstrate it for them - I had physically locked it out so it wouldn't turn on in my bag. I did the full press, and the only comment I got was: "*******, that thing is crazy". So although you might get a little more scrutiny with it, you will be allowed to carry it on just fine.


----------



## david57strat

I actually really like the look of the light, and would be thrilled to have one. Thus far, the only Nitecore light I own is the EA4; and with the exception of the too easy to de-activate electronic lockout mode (if the light is in a backpack, for instance), I think it's a great little light for the money. The readout is very cool on this TM26 - very useful. I kind of wish all flashlights had them, but I understand, this would drive the price way up, so....it is what it is. Advanced features generally (be it in a car, a television set, or whatever) tend to come at a premium. That's life.

I don't understand people who absolutely demand one light that does it all (super firefly mode to megablaster, "I can see everything a mile away" abilities. There is no such thing - at least not at a reasonable price. If you're driving around in a large, full-powered SUV, chances are, you're not getting forty miles to the gallon, doing it; but you are, more than likely, driving a capable vehicle that will transport you, your family, friends, and even something you might like to tow, comfortably, and safely. It's a purpose-built vehicle, made for heavy lifting.

You wouldn't expect a screwdriver to be a hammer, would you? You'd spend a couple of bucks more, and you'd carry both tools, because each does its own thing in its own way, within its own dedicated design parameters - as it should. I think the very same thing holds true with flashlights. Now, if someone can recommend a light that produces sub-lumens, but is also capable of providing thousands of lumens, with a single 18650 battery, for long periods of time, with perfect regulation, producing almost no heat, and not costing an arm and a leg...oh, and that's no bigger than a 2D Maglite, I'm in. Wouldn't we all love to have one of those?? In the meantime, we buy whatever number of tools we need to, to do whatever the job requires.

If you want super-economiocal, super environmentally friendly, maybe consider buying a "smart" car. If you want style, convenience (the room to actually put something in it, other than yourself), unbeatable safety, high power (acceleration), race car maneuverability ("it feels like it corners on rails"), sleek lines...well....don't buy a smart car. Everything has its purpose.

The right tool for the right job. I think the TM26 will be a huge hit with the high tech/high lumens crowd; maybe not so much with the "I must have everything in one light crowd". Nitecore makes more efficient, more conversative-looking lights, at a much lower price point, for those who must have super low lumen modes.

I wouldn't expect to effortlessly pull an Airstream trailer with a bicycle. It simply was not built for such a function. Conversely, we can't reasonably expect a single-AAA-powered keychain light to light up posts a mile away, either. You wouldn't see the need to haul a ginormous Caterpillar (earth moving vehicle), just to dig up a small hole to plant a single fruit tree, would you? Even if you could afford it! It would be overkill. Why not just use a shovel? Make sense?

You never know...maybe someday, they'll make a light that can fit in a pocket, that can produce 5,000 lumens, long-term, safely, at a price we can all afford. You never know, right?


----------



## bluemax_1

david57strat said:


> I actually really like the look of the light, and would be thrilled to have one. Thus far, the only Nitecore light I own is the EA4; and with the exception of the too easy to de-activate electronic lockout mode (if the light is in a backpack, for instance), I think it's a great little light for the money. The readout is very cool on this TM26 - very useful. I kind of wish all flashlights had them, but I understand, this would drive the price way up, so....it is what it is. Advanced features generally (be it in a car, a television set, or whatever) tend to come at a premium. That's life.
> 
> I don't understand people who absolutely demand one light that does it all (super firefly mode to megablaster, "I can see everything a mile away" abilities. There is no such thing - at least not at a reasonable price. If you're driving around in a large, full-powered SUV, chances are, you're not getting forty miles to the gallon, doing it; but you are, more than likely, driving a capable vehicle that will transport you, your family, friends, and even something you might like to tow, comfortably, and safely. It's a purpose-built vehicle, made for heavy lifting.
> 
> You wouldn't expect a screwdriver to be a hammer, would you? You'd spend a couple of bucks more, and you'd carry both tools, because each does its own thing in its own way, within its own dedicated design parameters - as it should. I think the very same thing holds true with flashlights. Now, if someone can recommend a light that produces sub-lumens, but is also capable of providing thousands of lumens, with a single 18650 battery, for long periods of time, with perfect regulation, producing almost no heat, and not costing an arm and a leg...oh, and that's no bigger than a 2D Maglite, I'm in. Wouldn't we all love to have one of those?? In the meantime, we buy whatever number of tools we need to, to do whatever the job requires.
> 
> If you want super-economiocal, super environmentally friendly, maybe consider buying a "smart" car. If you want style, convenience (the room to actually put something in it, other than yourself), unbeatable safety, high power (acceleration), race car maneuverability ("it feels like it corners on rails"), sleek lines...well....don't buy a smart car. Everything has its purpose.
> 
> The right tool for the right job. I think the TM26 will be a huge hit with the high tech/high lumens crowd; maybe not so much with the "I must have everything in one light crowd". Nitecore makes more efficient, more conversative-looking lights, at a much lower price point, for those who must have super low lumen modes.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to effortlessly pull an Airstream trailer with a bicycle. It simply was not built for such a function. Conversely, we can't reasonably expect a single-AAA-powered keychain light to light up posts a mile away, either. You wouldn't see the need to haul a ginormous Caterpillar (earth moving vehicle), just to dig up a small hole to plant a single fruit tree, would you? Even if you could afford it! It would be overkill. Why not just use a shovel? Make sense?
> 
> You never know...maybe someday, they'll make a light that can fit in a pocket, that can produce 5,000 lumens, long-term, safely, at a price we can all afford. You never know, right?


There's already a flashlight that has both a sub-lumen and a ~1000 lumen mode (Supbeam T10 with XM-L2, and the Thrunite Scorpion when that gets the XM-L2).

At the rate of improvement, it wouldn't surprise me if 1x18650 sized lights can do 3,000-5,000 lumens in 10 years or less. 10 years ago, the top 1x18650/2xCR123 lights were ~100 lumens. The top 1x18650 lights now (XM-L2 U2) are all around the 1,000 lumen mark.


Max


----------



## SeamusORiley

It's interesting to see how the technology of batteries has improved and how the TM 26 used the now-common LED technology to give us run time and battery time. 

Last night was the first time I really pushed it to see how long it would last and ran it hot. Like others, I am pleasantly surprised how much run time this gets. Even when down to less than 1 minute on Turbo, the other levels had much more time remaining, including 1 hour on 500 lumens. I am using the Nitecore 3100 batteries and am very pleased at the run time. 

As to the recent poster with "one flashlight does it all", I agree. This is, however, a one flashlight that does a lot and I find that 2 lumens, in the middle of the night, to be easier on the eyes than I had considered months ago. I find that with higher lumens, I slip a thumb over the other flashlights to bring down the brightness level. My wife expressed frustration with the MH2C low level being too bright...

There's no one light does it all right now but as interest in flashlights grows, we may find a catch up game with technology, but the TM 26 certainly does a lot. 

It's a great little light, especially when an entire rural area needs to be lit up, but with its low levels, it is nice to use in the house. I love the convenience of plugging it in for charging and am spoiled by the LED.


----------



## vespagt200

Hello everyone,

Just ordered a TM26 and may return my TK75. I love the more portability of this light and I think it will fit my needs more around home, etc. 

The only concern I have, do any of you think the way the light attaches over time the batteries would wear on the contacts on the flashlight head?

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Mike Sloan

vespagt200 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Just ordered a TM26 and may return my TK75. I love the more portability of this light and I think it will fit my needs more around home, etc.
> 
> The only concern I have, do any of you think the way the light attaches over time the batteries would wear on the contacts on the flashlight head?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sean



Yes they will wear on the contact plate.....but unlike the SkyRayKing....that plate is a beefy piece of copper and is not going anywhere. Most of the button tops are smooth (do check, however) and will only leave a circular ring that should not cut into the contact plate.


Think twice about dumping the TK75.....I know...it's only money. I have the TK75 and I keep comparing it to every flashlight I get. If you read all the different forums, you will find that the TK75 is kind of a reference standard. Now it doesnt have on-board charging (starting to think a good thing), no fancy OLED, and looks conventional.....but it has great flood and throws like crazy. I too was going to send it back....even had the return mailer from Amazon....and realized that I could not part with it.

Getting back to my earlier rant regarding the "soft charge" thsat the internal TM26 charger gives the batteries (4.07max)....I ordered another TM26 from Amazon and will compare the termination voltages just to make sure that mine is not mis-behaving. I don't know why I am obsessing but I will report my findings. I also have asked Nitecore tech support to comment....see how that works out.


----------



## vespagt200

Thanks Mike!

Yeah, I will probably be in the same boat with the TK75 I really like it, just wish I could find a holster to carry it easier when out and about.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## david57strat

bluemax_1 said:


> There's already a flashlight that has both a sub-lumen and a ~1000 lumen mode (Supbeam T10 with XM-L2, and the Thrunite Scorpion when that gets the XM-L2).
> 
> At the rate of improvement, it wouldn't surprise me if 1x18650 sized lights can do 3,000-5,000 lumens in 10 years or less. 10 years ago, the top 1x18650/2xCR123 lights were ~100 lumens. The top 1x18650 lights now (XM-L2 U2) are all around the 1,000 lumen mark.
> 
> 
> Max



I will definitely want to check out the two units you just mentioned. I'm curious if and how these models are regulated. Will do the research. Thanks for the info, Max!


----------



## windstrings

Good writeup, while I have a toolbox with many tools... I just never walk out the door with multiple lights to do a job. 
With the exception of my pocket key chain light that's solid copper that goes everywhere with me. 

If I were going hunting and needed to equip everyone, I could use all my lights. 

But in reality, they just sit and collect dust while I use my favorite. 

The tm26 is the best all around light I've found. 



Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## sidecross

windstrings said:


> Good writeup, while I have a toolbox with many tools... I just never walk out the door with multiple lights to do a job.
> With the exception of my pocket key chain light that's solid copper that goes everywhere with me.
> 
> If I were going hunting and needed to equip everyone, I could use all my lights.
> 
> But in reality, they just sit and collect dust while I use my favorite.
> 
> The tm26 is the best all around light I've found.
> 
> 
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



I would agree, the TM26 is a light I would choose as my one only light. :thumbsup:


----------



## IMSabbel

Got my TM26. Fine light, and the addition of the 3 lm mode really is useful.

Only thing that bothered me a bit: It looks like 5-10% of the output is lost because the stainless steel bezels are cylindrical and not conical on the inside. They seem to have exactly the diameter of the reflector, and are quite a few mm deep, covering a non-negligible solid angle of the beam.


----------



## windstrings

Usually need deep to get throw. 
But reflectors do end up bring quite precise based on the exact dimensions of the light being emitted. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

We recently had a bomb threat @ one of our sites,so they had some security experts with bomb sniffing dogs&guns and such but they did not have a light worth a damn.they all liked the tm26,they also liked the [email protected] least the bomb threat is over things back 2 normal now sorry for any miss spells I use speech to text while I drive the site


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Noticed today that the website Gizmag.com has a short blurb about the tm26. Nothing you all don't already know, it's good to see it written up though. http://www.gizmag.com/nitecore-tiny-monster-tm26-flashlight/27212/


----------



## thedoc007

Thanks for the link...the comments are pretty funny. A bunch of people who don't have the light dissing it for various reasons, and claiming their $20 DX or Ebay knockoff light is just as good. Sure, it is expensive, but those of us who actually own it know that it is expensive because it is quality-built and feature laden (this is the one light that really can do almost every task). Just makes me appreciate CPF all over again...too many people are willing to throw out their opinion even when it has no basis in fact or even personal experience. Here, at least, I know I'm getting the real deal, reviews and comments from people who actually own what they review and can appreciate good design and craftsmanship.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well said 007. Read reviews from link those are the same people that would come try to get your supplies in a national disaster,cause their $20 costco light crapped out & the guy who said he could take 4 1000lm lights with rubber band should take off lights and put it around his neck.with a comment like that he does not use much oxygen to his brain anyway


----------



## IMSabbel

windstrings said:


> Usually need deep to get throw.
> But reflectors do end up bring quite precise based on the exact dimensions of the light being emitted.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



Its not the reflector that is deep. Its the fact that the lens itself is recessed rather deeply into the stainless steel bezel, which is not wide enough to let all of the spill beam out.

That aside, I compared it to my FF3. Throw is MUCH better at the FF3, but only after about 20 seconds. You really notice the switch-on delay if you have a direct comparison...

Spill is MUCH MUCH better on the TM26. Its narrower AND brighter. Which means it actually lights up the environemnt in the direction you are aiming at. With the FF3, the wide spill meant that you blind people walking on your side and that even if targeting stuff in the distance the spill ont he ground a couple m away will be too bright.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I found a good temp diffuser.4 lite white water bottle caps I found two that fit on bezzle,also found little plastic screw top kind of like little jars


----------



## Thorvaldsson

sidecross said:


> I would agree, the TM26 is a light I would choose as my one only light. :thumbsup:


After reading through entire thread this morning I'd have to concur... quite a piece of kit!


----------



## windstrings

I too have the FF3 and it's for sale.. I never use it. It's either overkill for in house or closeup jobs, or I appreciate the spill better with the tm26 for outdoors. 
True the center cone has a hotspot on the FF3 that throws farther, but I dang near need binoculars to see that far anyway and don't need it. 

They both are very compact but there's nothing like the instant on and not ever having to sweat a bulb going out. 

But a deep reflector will always give more throw. The angled light that would have been spill progressively bounces at wider and wider angles as it bounces down the reflector towards the bezel. 
If the reflector were long enough, you would get a sort of laser minus the efficiency loss for so many bounces in the reflector. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## kj2

Nitecore TM26 Exclusive Edition


----------



## PhillyAnt

kj2 said:


> Nitecore TM26 Exclusive Edition




Exclusive Edition? Is that because it comes with a case and batteries? I would look it up but I am running out the door.


----------



## riccardo

Any chance that they will come out with a NW or WW version?
I pretty much like this flashlight but I hate CW...
I've checked several review and in comparison to the TM26 it seems tat he TK75 is having a much better tint.


----------



## picrthis

Same light now with a case & batteries that it should have come with in the first place considering what the MAP is on that light, let me guess the MAP on this package has jumped $200 :shrug:


----------



## Lite_me

riccardo said:


> Any chance that they will come out with a NW or WW version?
> I pretty much like this flashlight but I hate CW...
> I've checked several review and in comparison to the TM26 it seems tat he TK75 is having a much better tint.


I don't remember in which TM26 thread or who posted it, but, they e-mail Nitecore and ask this question and got a response saying that they had no plans to do a NW version at this time.


----------



## PANGES

Just curious, where are you guys ordering your TM26's from? Any what is the normal price to pay for these? From what I've gathered, the average price I've seen is ~$350.


----------



## Ragnar66

Fastech is about $240.00 i think. Heard there was a spot for about $220 but not sure where


----------



## PANGES

Ragnar66 said:


> Fastech is about $240.00 i think. Heard there was a spot for about $220 but not sure where



Ohh. Awesome info! Yeah, it's $240 on fastech w/ the BLF coupon... is there a CPF coupon code? I can't check in the marketplace, because it's down. 

Is fastech a reliable seller? I've had a Nitecore EA4 sitting in my cart for the past few days, but haven't pulled the trigger, because I don't know anything about them.

Another question- Does anyone use the Fenix ARB-L2 18650's in this light? I'm curious if they'd have any issues fitting.


----------



## windstrings

Got mine at illuminationsupply. I paid 390 but got 8 - 3400 batteries and an i4 charger with it. 
If I wanted only the flashlight it would have been a Few coins over 200.

Hes easy to work with. 

https://illuminationsupply.com/nite...ore-i4-intellicharger-p-364.html#.UXnGY6O3PFo
Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ragnar66

I got a bunch of stuff from them. Great service. Real product. Awesome.....lots of codes on the net....just dig em up and try to pile em on....


----------



## picrthis

Lite_me said:


> I don't remember in which TM26 thread or who posted it, but, they e-mail Nitecore and ask this question and got a response saying that they had no plans to do a NW version at this time.


Yes I orginally posted that.....it's true :ironic:


----------



## picrthis

Ragnar66 said:


> I got a bunch of stuff from them. Great service. Real product. Awesome.....lots of codes on the net....just dig em up and try to pile em on....


A bunch of stuff from whom :shrug: there was 2 very different vendors just mentioned.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

After reading a thread about grease for the threads and o-rings, I was hoping you folks could tell us what you use for your tm26. NyoGel 760G and NyoGel 779ZC are two options available at Lighthound.com (cheap shipping). The local hardware store had silicone grease (safe for rubber, etc.) and I got that, but spending a lot of money on the Nitecore, well if you all know what would be near ideal, seems like a number of us would like to hear your experiences. I've come to trust you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeamusORiley

KITROBASKIN said:


> After reading a thread about grease for the threads and o-rings, I was hoping you folks could tell us what you use for your tm26. NyoGel 760G and NyoGel 779ZC are two options available at Lighthound.com (cheap shipping). The local hardware store had silicone grease (safe for rubber, etc.) and I got that, but spending a lot of money on the Nitecore, well if you all know what would be near ideal, seems like a number of us would like to hear your experiences. I've come to trust you guys. Thanks in advance.



I got the Nitecore grease.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Eagtac grease works well too


----------



## GA30067

*Had a Tiny Monster in my hands today!*

There's nothing tiny about this light! This thing has to be a special purpose only light as it is huge in your hand...and heavy too! The blue display was cool though...also, it has a threaded hole to connect a tripod. That could be useful...special purpose again.


----------



## windstrings

Spit works  

Never had an O ring go bad. 
Never had to use the spares they give on any light. 
Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluemax_1

KITROBASKIN said:


> After reading a thread about grease for the threads and o-rings, I was hoping you folks could tell us what you use for your tm26. NyoGel 760G and NyoGel 779ZC are two options available at Lighthound.com (cheap shipping). The local hardware store had silicone grease (safe for rubber, etc.) and I got that, but spending a lot of money on the Nitecore, well if you all know what would be near ideal, seems like a number of us would like to hear your experiences. I've come to trust you guys. Thanks in advance.


http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...nsive-Grease-and-Lube-Thread&highlight=nyogel

Good read, including which Nyogel to use (if you go with Nyogel) and why (760G's always a safe bet).


Max


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Ok, so NyoGel is an option as well as purchasing from reputable flashlight manufacturers. It seems, however, there will be some who have to have exclusivity. In that case, 'windstrings spit' is the answer. It sounds safe but I'm sure there will be questions:

How much will it cost for 3 grams? Any bulk discounts?
Do interstate regulations permit the sale of such bodily fluids?
What minimum quantity receives free shipping? (That could be the deal breaker)

If Nitecore presents a video showing the tm26 being kicked through wet mud and rinsed off under a waterfall, then offers a deluxe version with a shockproof, waterproof Pelican case to protect delicate electronics... is that sort of like shipping the waterproof tm26 with two packets of dessicant inside the box? Or using windstrings spit?


----------



## mmace1

Same! But...once

I travel a lot, and exposed my last light to the ocean - this was one with a twist head to change the setting. Definitely salt water got in there. My stupidity. All my former lights had been fine - but I didn't think about the implications of a twist-head on a flashlight. 

Anyway, I broke it. That...sucks. I'd use a grown-up word in there, but that would not be OK on this great, but really <x> weird forum.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Not really impressed with the Pelican case, bought a case of last year with pick n pull foam.$35,works great.I also use case for nitevision, camera, chargers, motion sensor and mini tv. holds everything nice spare cells, parts, grease and soon to be lens pen. although for the price I paid it should have came with case, lined in velvet delivered by some playmates in a horse drawn Lamborghini


----------



## Bumble

KITROBASKIN said:


> Ok, so NyoGel is an option as well as purchasing from reputable flashlight manufacturers. It seems, however, there will be some who have to have exclusivity. In that case, 'windstrings spit' is the answer. It sounds safe but I'm sure there will be questions:
> 
> How much will it cost for 3 grams? Any bulk discounts?
> Do interstate regulations permit the sale of such bodily fluids?
> What minimum quantity receives free shipping? (That could be the deal breaker)
> 
> If Nitecore presents a video showing the tm26 being kicked through wet mud and rinsed off under a waterfall, then offers a deluxe version with a shockproof, waterproof Pelican case to protect delicate electronics... is that sort of like shipping the waterproof tm26 with two packets of dessicant inside the box? Or using windstrings spit?



a good place to buy nyogel 760g is hkequipment on ebay. i paid approx £8 or $12 USD for 25ml of armytek 760g nyogel with free delivery.


----------



## sidecross

windstrings said:


> Spit works
> 
> Never had an O ring go bad.
> Never had to use the spares they give on any light.
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



In my many years of light use I have never needed to replace an "O" ring either.

I think they provide extras because it is cheap, and if you ever did need one finding the right one would be time consuming.

It is just a cheap way to better market flashlights.


----------



## picrthis

KITROBASKIN said:


> Ok, so NyoGel is an option as well as purchasing from reputable flashlight manufacturers. It seems, however, there will be some who have to have exclusivity. In that case, 'windstrings spit' is the answer. It sounds safe but I'm sure there will be questions:
> 
> How much will it cost for 3 grams? Any bulk discounts?
> Do interstate regulations permit the sale of such bodily fluids?
> What minimum quantity receives free shipping? (That could be the deal breaker)
> 
> If Nitecore presents a video showing the tm26 being kicked through wet mud and rinsed off under a waterfall, then offers a deluxe version with a shockproof, waterproof Pelican case to protect delicate electronics... is that sort of like shipping the waterproof tm26 with two packets of dessicant inside the box? Or using windstrings spit?


I can't see why one would need anything beyond silicon grease and some DeoxIT to maintain your lights.


----------



## __philippe

picrthis said:


> I can't see why one would need anything beyond *silicon *grease and some DeoxIT to maintain your lights.



...*silicon* grease tends to be somewhat gritty...use it sparingly when maintaining your lights...

__philippe


----------



## PANGES

Does anyone know if there's going to be an XM-L2 version of the TM26? I noticed there was an XM-L2 version of the Nitecore EA4.


----------



## picrthis

Never seen nitecore re-release the same product with an XM-L2 except a special run for a dealer I'm aware of it; other than that I would say the answer is no. What they would do though is to release probably next year another TM series with a XM-L2 U2, this would be similiar to what they did for the TM11 ( XM-L) --> TM15 (XM-L U2)


----------



## fogflyer

Hi guys, just received a new TM-26 and a Fenix TK75 for my birthday (yep...lucky me!)
I absolutely LOVE both lights, but the Tiny Monster is the winner for me with all its high tech gadgetry.
That said, I am wondering if anyone else has problems engaging the strobe function?

You are supposed to do a full double click when the light is on to activate the function, but I find I can only do it 1 out of 4 times, and then, only when I use two hands. It just seems like the the programing requires the button to be pushed way too fast to be useable. I would say you have to complete both presses in less than 1/4 second for it to work. Otherwise it just turns off and back on. 

So, anybody else have this problem? Do I have a defective one or is this just the way it is? Not a super big deal to me as I don't see myself using the strobe often, but it would certainly be nice if one could reliably activate it if needed.

Thanks in advance for any feedback!

PS. nice to know there are other flashlight geeks out there besides me!


----------



## lumenjedi1

It might be your timeing when pushing,I can double click to strobe quickly with one hand been practicing for use at work @ least mine has shown no signs.congrats & happy birthday


----------



## Patriot

*Re: Had a Tiny Monster in my hands today!*



GA30067 said:


> There's nothing tiny about this light! This thing has to be a special purpose only light as it is huge in your hand...and heavy too! The blue display was cool though...also, it has a threaded hole to connect a tripod. That could be useful...special purpose again.



By the same logic one could say that's there's nothing monstrous about the size for a light with this level of performance. You're completely missing the play on words in the name itself. The other half of the name is "MONSTER" indicating that it's a small searchlight with massive output and substantial battery capacity. 

In any case, there's already an existing thread about this light that there's nothing "tiny" about either.


----------



## fogflyer

lumenjedi1 said:


> It might be your timeing when pushing,I can double click to strobe quickly with one hand been practicing for use at work @ least mine has shown no signs.congrats & happy birthday



It is definitely a timing thing. 
You say you have been "practicing", so I am assuming you found it somewhat difficult to do at first?
It just seems like you have an extremely short period of time to get the double click in, that it is not practical. I am really just trying to figure out if mine has a timing glitch, or are they all that way. I would say that mine needs the two clicks to be within 1/4 second of each other to work. Does that seem the same as yours? (Actually I just attempted to time the button presses and I think it is more like two clicks in less than 1/6 second is needed)

Also, the momentary switch works the same way, but is much easier to control.
When turning on the light (either half press or full press) if I hold the button longer than 1/4 second, it is in momentary mode, where the light goes out when you release the button. This is not a problem for me as it is just a single press and easier to accomplish than the double-click, but it appears it is the same timing software controlling this.

I would really like to hear more comments if this is the normal operation of the light. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## lumenjedi1

No trouble @ all I can do @ normal rate, I practice to be able to activate quicker.I'm a security guard so I want to get used to strobe at any moment.mine works fine in all modes.no prob.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Look on youtube I saw a 12min demo vid & there are a couple of links posted on here if you read back thru posts goodluck


----------



## maxrep12

*Re: Had a Tiny Monster in my hands today!*



GA30067 said:


> There's nothing tiny about this light! This thing has to be a special purpose only light as it is huge in your hand...and heavy too! The blue display was cool though...also, it has a threaded hole to connect a tripod. That could be useful...special purpose again.


Sounds like you may wantto look into a real "Tiny Monster", also known as the S6330. It occupies 180ml of volume. A can of coke occupies 390ml. It also puts out atleast 2400lm.

Few people seem to give the real world size penalty of owning a high output light the consideration it deserves. Lights can easily become too large to use with practicality or enjoy. Size is important!


----------



## JetskiMark

fogflyer said:


> I would really like to hear more comments if this is the normal operation of the light. <snip>



My TM11 and TM26 both require the same rapid double click. I would say that yours is functioning the same way mine do.

I have never had a problem activating strobe mode with either one of mine the first time, but it definitely must be done very quickly.

If you are not a fan of the rapid double click, you will probably not be happy with the Zebralight user interface either.


----------



## fogflyer

Thanks guys!
Great idea watching some videos to see if mine is working the same. I may also make a video of me attempting to activate my light and let you guys judge.

I am OK with the concept of the double click, this just seems far too finicky. I am starting to think maybe I have a bad button or something. I just played with it activating it 100 times or so. I got up to about 50%, but sometimes it just doesn't work, even when I know the speed was sufficient. I noticed it worked better if I placed my thumb at the very back of the button when clicking... Weird... I will keep investigating this. I don't think I have slow thumbs or anything, I do fine on Xbox:shrug:

:thanks:


----------



## fogflyer

Hmmmm.... Just had two friends try the light and neither of them could get it to strobe more than half the time either. Can you guys really do it reliably every time? If so, I think something is wrong with mine. I will try and make a video tomorrow.


----------



## thedoc007

Definitely sounds like your TM26 might have an issue - it does have to be fairly rapid, but certainly nothing challenging. I can do it easily and consistently on mine, and it doesn't require any special effort either.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I had tm15 for about a week had to send back.button would stick & looked like coating on button was peeling off,good light but button was weird.I would tell person who got it for you & send back for new one most reputable dealers will exchange no prob.


----------



## bluemax_1

fogflyer said:


> Hmmmm.... Just had two friends try the light and neither of them could get it to strobe more than half the time either. Can you guys really do it reliably every time? If so, I think something is wrong with mine. I will try and make a video tomorrow.



When you try to trigger the strobe, do you hold the second press? Try that instead of just double clicking and letting go.


Max


----------



## NorthernStar

GA30067 said:


> There's nothing tiny about this light! This thing has to be a special purpose only light as it is huge in your hand...and heavy too! The blue display was cool though...also, it has a threaded hole to connect a tripod. That could be useful...special purpose again.



Which ones of the Tiny Monsters are you talking about? I assume it is the TM26.


----------



## pjandyho

Patriot said:


> By the same logic one could say that's there's nothing monstrous about the size for a light with this level of performance. You're completely missing the play on words in the name itself. The other half of the name is "MONSTER" indicating that it's a small searchlight with massive output and substantial battery capacity.
> 
> In any case, there's already an existing thread about this light that there's nothing "tiny" about either.


+1. What he said.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I think the size of the tm26 is fine I use everyday,I don't have big hands but I have no prob @ all.there's a spike you can get from jet beam that screws in bottom. kind of in practical it's made to break windows an emergency type thing. I was thinking of taking a spinner ring what the thread sticking out to make sort of a trigger handle.( but that's just so I twirl it like a gun). I can drive my car holding light with one hand and scroll through all the mods with my pinky 5 years ago I had 20 million candlepower hola gin spotlight it weighed nine and a half pounds and I get more light out of this


----------



## fogflyer

:twothumbs


bluemax_1 said:


> When you try to trigger the strobe, do you hold the second press? Try that instead of just double clicking and letting go.
> 
> 
> Max


Holy crap!!!!
That was it!!!!!
So simple, yet it completely eluded me!
Thank you SO much Max!
I am now able to activate the strobe with near 100% success rate!
Funny that my friends didn't pick up on it either, but seeing as I demonstrated to them how it works, I guess the were trying to do it the same way I was. Really interesting. It seems strange to me that all you guys automatically held in the second press. Or maybe my button is more finicky and yours don't require holding the second press? Either way, my problem is solved! Thanks so much to everyone for your help!
lovecpf


----------



## windstrings

I wonder if you weren't fully pressing it the second time you pressed? 

"one thousand one" is considered the phrase it takes to simulate one second of time. 

I have mine double pressed and done in about the time it takes to say "one thou".... Probably 1/3rd of a second. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## JetskiMark

I'm glad that worked out for you.

I never hold the button after the second press though.


----------



## fogflyer

windstrings said:


> I wonder if you weren't fully pressing it the second time you pressed?
> 
> "one thousand one" is considered the phrase it takes to simulate one second of time.
> 
> I have mine double pressed and done in about the time it takes to say "one thou".... Probably 1/3rd of a second.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2



I was definitely pressing it fast enough, and it was clicking, so I assumed it was a full press.
I could only get it to work when pressing quite quickly, like " one..." Didn't even make it to the "thousand". I was guesstimating it at about 1/6th of a second. Now that I hold the second press down though, I can do it much slower and it still works. I still can't quite figure out what is going on, but holding it down on the second press works great and is easy enough to do... Actually it is easier than letting go quickly, so I am happy.


----------



## fogflyer

JetskiMark said:


> I'm glad that worked out for you.
> 
> I never hold the button after the second press though.



I still think that my button might be more finicky than normal, but the only issue I had was entering strobe mode, and now that works fine with the second press held down, so I am not going to worry about it.


----------



## windstrings

Your probably right, I'm just going by memory. 

I want it to be a little hard. 
While true when you need it in a pinch you need it, I don't want to accidentally strobe people either. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## srmd22

Nuts, I was about to order this from Illumination Supply, and they are on backorder! I don't wanna go with Fastech because of the long in-transit time from Asia, and then what if you need to RMA? Guess I'll just save my money for awhile, unless there are any other suggestions?


----------



## fogflyer

srmd22 said:


> Nuts, I was about to order this from Illumination Supply, and they are on backorder! I don't wanna go with Fastech because of the long in-transit time from Asia, and then what if you need to RMA? Guess I'll just save my money for awhile, unless there are any other suggestions?


optics_outlet on eBay has them for $329 with batteries. He also has a "make an offer" and my friend got it from him for $300. Also got the car charger for $5 extra. Super fast FedEx shipping.

Also, I have only ordered batteries from Fasttech, but I was seriously impressed with how fast they got here. 6 days to california. They ship USPS and you have tracking too. I was very impressed with Fasttech.


----------



## riccardo

Which 18650 would you suggest for the TM26 among those available on Fasttech except Nitecore (that are a bit on the expensive side compared to others)?

I read all the 3d but I got a little confused about cell length and TM26 compatibility, I do not want to force closed the TM26 since this will probably over-squeeze the battery springs that will no longer work with CR123A. I plan to use this flashlight outdoor, sometime I'll have to leave it in car and here winter is pretty cold, it can get also lower than -20C, for this reason in the colder months CR123A primaries are MUCH better than 18650.


----------



## AFireInside

Also wondering about batteries, anyone know if these batteries will fit the TM26?

http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...onic-protected-ncr18650a-rechargeable-3100mah


----------



## picrthis

those are too long, use eagletac, keeppower or orbtronic 3400's.


----------



## AFireInside

Thanks, according to the link below the Eagletac and Orbtronic's are a little shorter but the Keeppower's are about the same as the Panasonic's.

http://lygte-info.dk/review/batteries2012/Common18650Summary%20UK.html

Shame, just bought 14 of those Panasonic's...


----------



## picrthis

I have all of these, the eagletac's are 68.04mm, keeppower 68.68mm, orbtronic 68.68mm (keeppower makes/labels the orbtronics).


----------



## AFireInside

Cheers, guessing the Keeppowers are cheapest at $25 a pair?


----------



## picrthis

Yes


----------



## AFireInside

Cool thanks mate!


----------



## camshaft

AFireInside said:


> Also wondering about batteries, anyone know if these batteries will fit the TM26?
> 
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/14...onic-protected-ncr18650a-rechargeable-3100mah



yes the 3100 panny's will fit. I have 4 3400 protected panny's that fit just fine.


----------



## lintonindy

camshaft said:


> yes the 3100 panny's will fit. I have 4 3400 protected panny's that fit just fine.



I noticed the 3400 pannys were just a hair shorter than the 3100s. Weird I know but I think (without looking) the specs support that.


----------



## picrthis

I still think I'd be very careful about getting those pannys;

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/17862


----------



## sidecross

picrthis said:


> I still think I'd be very careful about getting those pannys;
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/17862



I agree and would not use those batteries which are 70mm tall.


----------



## picrthis

sidecross said:


> I agree and would not use those batteries which are 70mm tall.


Heck even worse; "Size 18.50mm x *70.5mm*" I bet you will have trouble using CR123A afterwards cause it will compress the contacts in the battery compartment tube down too hard and will stay that way; some won't care but I do.


----------



## riccardo

Does anybody tried to remove that chromed frame around the oled display? Is it just a simple flat frame?

I'm not a friend of polished/chromed outlook, in my opinion it's a kind of finishing good just for few tiny details. That's why I'd like to replace that frame with something black, may be a piece cut from a carbon fibre panel.. if it has a complex shape I'll have to find another way (wrapping, painting,..).


----------



## picrthis

Funny, I thought I was the only person that felt that way, I always thought that panel should have been black to blend in with the rest of the light :thumbsup:


----------



## camshaft

sidecross said:


> I agree and would not use those batteries which are 70mm tall.



The ones I ordered show 69.4mm. Again, I can confirm that the protected 3400 panny's fit the tm26 fine. These are the ones I ordered 
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...onic-ncr18650b-protected-rechargeable-3400mah


----------



## srmd22

fogflyer said:


> optics_outlet on eBay has them for $329 with batteries. He also has a "make an offer" and my friend got it from him for $300. Also got the car charger for $5 extra. Super fast FedEx shipping.
> 
> Also, I have only ordered batteries from Fasttech, but I was seriously impressed with how fast they got here. 6 days to california. They ship USPS and you have tracking too. I was very impressed with Fasttech.



Thanks, mate! I'll check out optics_outlet, but I may just go ahead and try fasttech, can't beat the price.


----------



## fogflyer

srmd22 said:


> Thanks, mate! I'll check out optics_outlet, but I may just go ahead and try fasttech, can't beat the price.


NP.
Remember though, the $300 price comes with 4 Nitecore 18650s, where as the Fasttech $259 is without batteries. $40 is slightly high for 4 batteries, but you also are getting a USA dealer and faster shipping. If you order from Fasttech, check out all the other stuff they sell, I'll bet you find some other things you want also


----------



## camshaft

fogflyer said:


> NP.
> Remember though, the $300 price comes with 4 Nitecore 18650s, where as the Fasttech $259 is without batteries. $40 is slightly high for 4 batteries, but you also are getting a USA dealer and faster shipping. If you order from Fasttech, check out all the other stuff they sell, I'll bet you find some other things you want also



Still cheaper through FT. Apply the discount codes easily found through a quick search, and the light drops to $239. $9.xx each (again with discount) for the 3400 protected panasonic cells doesnt seem very expensive IMO for the current top battery. $280 tax in shipped to your door in 10 days or less. I guess it comes down to saving $20 vs waiting a few extra days and getting better cells (3400 vs 2600 or 3100mah depending on which nitecore cells are included)....


----------



## fogflyer

camshaft said:


> Still cheaper through FT. Apply the discount codes easily found through a quick search, and the light drops to $239. $9.xx each (again with discount) for the 3400 protected panasonic cells doesnt seem very expensive IMO for the current top battery. $280 tax in shipped to your door in 10 days or less. I guess it comes down to saving $20 vs waiting a few extra days and getting better cells (3400 vs 2600 or 3100mah depending on which nitecore cells are included)....


Discount code?!?!?
Dang! Why didn't I search for that!

i think you misunderstood my post though. I was not saying that $40 is high for pan3400 cells. I was saying that if you by form the uSA guy, you are paying basically paying $40 for the Nitecore cells, which is a little high, but the trade off is USA dealer and faster shipping. But, as you point out, you are actually paying $60 more seeing as you can get a discount code. So yeah, better cells and a $20 savings sounds pretty good to me. Like I said, I ordered batteries from Fasttech and was seriously impressed with the company. FAST shipping, tracking all the way, great communication, great website, etc. Not trying to discourage anyone from shopping there at all.


----------



## fredted40x

Guys, I'm going to be broke soon. You keep spending my money 

Going to have to get one of these now haha.

Will go fast tech as shipping to the uk is a bit funny with batteries. Why are they so cheap?


----------



## picrthis

You can get the TM26 currently at wallbuys for $221 delivered with a coupon "SSZZCCSS"


----------



## |Night|

picrthis said:


> You can get the TM26 currently at wallbuys for $221 delivered with a coupon "SSZZCCSS"



Hey, where can i use that code?

cheers


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

picrthis said:


> You can get the TM26 currently at wallbuys for $221 delivered with a coupon "SSZZCCSS"


Do you have any experience with the said seller?

I'm looking to get the some from them soon.

Thanks in advance


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Another question, how's the heat on this beast?


----------



## Franzen

Bought a TM26 a month ago and having some problems. Somehow the measured voltage floats and it flashes (blinks) at almos all modes. I will shot a video and post it later...


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Thanks for the heads up Franzen. (hope its an isolated issue)

Anybody else having an issue would like to share before I pull the trigger?


----------



## bluemax_1

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Thanks for the heads up Franzen. (hope its an isolated issue)
> 
> Anybody else having an issue would like to share before I pull the trigger?



It will not hold the 3,500 lumen mode for long at 70f or higher (heats up quick). Maybe 5-6 minutes. At ambient temps around freezing, it can hold it pretty long.


Max


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

bluemax_1 said:


> It will not hold the 3,500 lumen mode for long at 70f or higher (heats up quick). Maybe 5-6 minutes. At ambient temps *around freezing*, it can hold it pretty long.
> 
> 
> Max


:shakehead

Does it auto step down to the next level (1700 lumens) when thermal protection triggers?

Does it still overheats at 1700 lumens when run long?


----------



## Franzen

Here is the problem video:


The batteries are full charged and brand new.


----------



## windstrings

That's just physics, without gargantus heat fins the small little package only gets so much exposure to air for heat dissipation. 

The fact that it gets hot is a good thing because if you couldn't feel it much it would burn up because it would mean the heat is not being conducted away from the led properly. 

If you want 3500 lumens continuously the light will have to be bigger. 

The extra battery pack some propose may help if it extends the length so more surface area to dissipate heat to air. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

How about at 1700 lumens? How long can it run continuously before hitting thermal protection?


----------



## Franzen

Another video showing my problem:


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Franzen, have you tried powering it with different set of batteries? 

just throwing some ideas


----------



## Franzen

Yes. Those used on the video are from Nitecore itself. I also tested with genuine sanyo 18650. 

I noticed that when the OLED display goes off a few seconds after a mode is selected, the beam become stable and the flashlight runs normal. I is running now for about 1,5 hours in the 1700 lumens mode, proving the batteries are fine. The problem occurs when I switch the mode.

I'm very disappointed whit this annoying thing.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

I wonder if you are the only person having this issue as I can't find anybody else complaining the said problem.

I would contact the seller for a replacement if I were you.


----------



## bluemax_1

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> How about at 1700 lumens? How long can it run continuously before hitting thermal protection?



Yes, the light steps down to 1700. No, I've had no problems running the 1700 mode for extended periods. That's the great thing about the OLED display, you can see the temps stabilize and stop increasing.

Granted, I haven't tried running the 1700 lumen mode in 95f either (depending on where you are, it could be that hot at night).


Max


----------



## fogflyer

Mine will run indefinitely at 1700 lumens. I also get about 20 minutes at 3500 before it steps down. This is on walk, holding it in my hand in 55 degree weather. Obviously warmer weather, or just letting it sit on a table, would effect the runtime negatively.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Good to know Max. Here don't hit that high at night 

Thanks for all the infos guys. I'm sold


----------



## fogflyer

Franzen said:


> Bought a TM26 a month ago and having some problems. Somehow the measured voltage floats and it flashes (blinks) at almos all modes. I will shot a video and post it later...


Bummer, that light is really acting weird.
Can you try other batteries? If not, have you checked the voltage of each cell after it starts malfunctioning. Have you tried each sell in the other flashlight on a high setting to make sure all four cells are good even under load? I would try those things just to verify that you don't have a bad cell or two, and then send it back if that goes nowhere. 

Really sorry about your troubles. It sucks to have a new toy go bad:sigh:

hopefully it will be taken care of quickly by your seller or Nitecore. Please let us know the outcome.

ah... Just noticed you said you already tried other batteries... That sucks. Time to send it back I guess. Hopefully just an anomaly, haven't heard of another case of this.


----------



## fogflyer

Franzen said:


> Yes. Those used on the video are from Nitecore itself. I also tested with genuine sanyo 18650.
> 
> I noticed that when the OLED display goes off a few seconds after a mode is selected, the beam become stable and the flashlight runs normal. I is running now for about 1,5 hours in the 1700 lumens mode, proving the batteries are fine. The problem occurs when I switch the mode.
> 
> I'm very disappointed whit this annoying thing.



just curious, what does it do if you just turn it on with a full press straight to 3500 lumens?


----------



## Patriot

Provided that all the cells are tight and making continuous contact, it seems that the control circuit is going crazy or is out of whack. You might need a to have it replaced under warranty. I don't think we've seen this problem before so thanks for sharing.


----------



## srmd22

*Pulled The Trigger*

Well, I pulled the trigger at Illumination Supply, $250 from a U.S. shipper. Ordered the Keeppower 3400 mAh from Cnqualitygoods, 4 at 2 for $25. So I'm into it for 3 bills, with batteries shipping from China.

Of course this was before I saw the story about Franzens defective unitoo:, and the cheaper price at Wallbuy... but I guess that makes me glad I went with the U.S. vendor, even for the $30 extra versus Wallbuy-- just in case.

Wish me luck! Hope your issue get resolved quickly Franzen.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Pulled The Trigger*

Just to test it out, I set up the TM26 tailstanding at 1700 lumens, while I was reading, with no fan. Then I fell asleep...woke up an hour and 45 minutes after I started the test, and it was still going (2600 mAh Nitecore cells), but it was at 73 degrees C. Not good, I could barely hold it. So it is definitely not thermally regulated except at max output. It doesn't seem to have affected it in any way, but it was not something I'd ever like to repeat. If you don't have a cool environment, or active cooling, definitely keep it at 540 or less if you are going to be using it for an extended period without careful monitoring.


----------



## riccardo

Tailstanding is the hardest test, if you were holding the flashlight in your hand it would have been cooler.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

*Re: Pulled The Trigger*



thedoc007 said:


> Just to test it out, I set up the TM26 tailstanding at 1700 lumens, while I was reading, with no fan. Then I fell asleep...woke up an hour and 45 minutes after I started the test, and it was still going (2600 mAh Nitecore cells), but it was at 73 degrees C. Not good, I could barely hold it. So it is definitely not thermally regulated except at max output. It doesn't seem to have affected it in any way, but it was not something I'd ever like to repeat. If you don't have a cool environment, or active cooling, definitely keep it at 540 or less if you are going to be using it for an extended period without careful monitoring.


When on turbo mode, at what temp do the thermal protection triggers?

Really appreciate your test and sharing.


----------



## Franzen

fogflyer said:


> just curious, what does it do if you just turn it on with a full press straight to 3500 lumens?




In this case it works fine.




Patriot said:


> Provided that all the cells are tight and making continuous contact, it seems that the control circuit is going crazy or is out of whack. You might need a to have it replaced under warranty. I don't think we've seen this problem before so thanks for sharing.




I tried to bend the negative contacts in order to ensure a tight contact. Besides it works ok when straight to 3500 lumens even when I shake the flashlight.




srmd22 said:


> ...that makes me glad I went with the U.S. vendor, even for the $30 extra versus Wallbuy-- just in case.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck! Hope your issue get resolved quickly Franzen.




Bought from a U.S. seller too... 'Optics Outlet' on eBay.


----------



## picrthis

*Re: Pulled The Trigger*



srmd22 said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger at Illumination Supply, $250 from a U.S. shipper. Ordered the Keeppower 3400 mAh from Cnqualitygoods, 4 at 2 for $25. So I'm into it for 3 bills, with batteries shipping from China.
> 
> Of course this was before I saw the story about Franzens defective unitoo:, and the cheaper price at Wallbuy... but I guess that makes me glad I went with the U.S. vendor, even for the $30 extra versus Wallbuy-- just in case.
> 
> Wish me luck! Hope your issue get resolved quickly Franzen.


Coolness, another Tm26 user......but I thought they were out of stock??


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Pulled The Trigger*



LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> When on turbo mode, at what temp do the thermal protection triggers?
> 
> Really appreciate your test and sharing.



At max output, it steps down at 60 degrees C. And you are very welcome.


----------



## thedoc007

riccardo said:


> Tailstanding is the hardest test, if you were holding the flashlight in your hand it would have been cooler.



That's precisely why I wanted to do the test. If you want to get a good idea of its real capabilities, it is best to take the most demanding tests, not the easy ones. I commented way back on what it does in hand, and in cool environments...the whole point of this one was to test what it could do WITHOUT any special setup, just turn it on and let it run. Falling asleep was not part of the plan, though...I wouldn't have let it get that warm if I had been watching the temps.


----------



## fredted40x

riccardo said:


> Tailstanding is the hardest test, if you were holding the flashlight in your hand it would have been cooler.



Hi. 

Jut waiting for my tm26 to arrive but have noticed on my d25c it says something about holding it in palm or something makes it run cooler. 

Does this mean wrapping you hand around the head would make it run cooler than if you just wondered along holding the handle?


----------



## srmd22

*Re: Pulled The Trigger*



picrthis said:


> Coolness, another Tm26 user......but I thought they were out of stock??



It says they are out of stock on the website, but I emailed them and they said they had some in, and to ignore the "out of stock" text.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

thedoc007 said:


> That's precisely why I wanted to do the test. If you want to get a good idea of its real capabilities, it is best to take the most demanding tests, not the easy ones. I commented way back on what it does in hand, and in cool environments...the whole point of this one was to test what it could do WITHOUT any special setup, just turn it on and let it run. Falling asleep was not part of the plan, though...I wouldn't have let it get that warm if I had been watching the temps.



So that's about 163 F, toasty. Did you pull the batteries to see basically how hot they got? I'm wondering if the cells were affected. Thanks so much for reporting your experiment.

On that note, if any of you members have not seen the video of the tm26 pulled from the freezer....fun stuff.


----------



## windstrings

riccardo said:


> Tailstanding is the hardest test, if you were holding the flashlight in your hand it would have been cooler.



Probably sticking it down your pants would keep it cool...  

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedoc007

KITROBASKIN said:


> So that's about 163 F, toasty. Did you pull the batteries to see basically how hot they got? I'm wondering if the cells were affected. Thanks so much for reporting your experiment.
> 
> On that note, if any of you members have not seen the video of the tm26 pulled from the freezer....fun stuff.



Yes, I have seen videos of the TM26 being frozen in ice, though I am loathe to try it...ice is kind of abrasive, and I'm not sure I want to risk scratching the lenses. Good stuff though.

I did pull the batteries immediately, and they were VERY warm...between their own heat and being encased in a hot metal tube, they were almost too hot to touch. As I said, not something I would ever repeat, though they have seemed to work fine since...I'm guessing I shortened their life a bit, but capacity is still good and they are holding a charge well. (I waited for them to cool before I charged 'em.)



fredted40x said:


> Hi.
> 
> Jut waiting for my tm26 to arrive but have noticed on my d25c it says something about holding it in palm or something makes it run cooler.
> 
> Does this mean wrapping you hand around the head would make it run cooler than if you just wondered along holding the handle?



Air is a REALLY lousy thermal conductor...that is why even giant heat sinks often still need a cooling fan, because the metal-air interface just doesn't transfer that much heat. Given that normal temperature of human skin is around 30-35 C, if your light is cooler than that, your body heat will actually warm the light. However, at any point above that, the metal-skin connection will be FAR better at moving heat away from the source (the light). Basically, any time you actually NEED cooling, holding it will be better for heat dissipation, and the more surface area (skin) you have contacting the light, the better it will work.


----------



## fredted40x

KITROBASKIN said:


> So that's about 163 F, toasty. Did you pull the batteries to see basically how hot they got? I'm wondering if the cells were affected. Thanks so much for reporting your experiment.
> 
> On that note, if any of you members have not seen the video of the tm26 pulled from the freezer....fun stuff.



What's the freezer video? What happens?

Thanks thedoc for the explanation.


----------



## lumenjedi1

fredted40x said:


> What's the freezer video? What happens?
> 
> Thanks thedoc for the explanation.



Read back thur some pages,look for link with torture test.good luck


----------



## lumenjedi1

I have a friend who works engraving,was thinking of having him put a cool pattern on all black smooth parts.just wondering if it would effect light in negative way, such as oxidation,rust,ect.and would it effect cooling in anyway.if any experts have any thoughts would be great


----------



## windstrings

Air is not a bad conductor, but you do have to be touching it to conduct. 
Without heat fins or a bigger head, it's limited. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## |Night|

I just ordered this light, will the UltraFire ZY 18650 3.7V 3200mAh work with this light? even with the build-in charger?


----------



## picrthis

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Do you have any experience with the said seller?
> 
> I'm looking to get the some from them soon.
> 
> Thanks in advance


No sorry I don't I bought mine from IS, I just seen the price and am passing it on.


----------



## picrthis

Franzen said:


> Another video showing my problem:



Wow! Sorry to see that, send it back for an exchange or refund.


----------



## picrthis

lumenjedi1 said:


> I have a friend who works engraving,was thinking of having him put a cool pattern on all black smooth parts.just wondering if it would effect light in negative way, such as oxidation,rust,ect.and would it effect cooling in anyway.if any experts have any thoughts would be great


I see only one problem in that, you will loose your warranty.


----------



## asf

Here is the link to the frozen TM26 video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a-BiJWheis


----------



## KITROBASKIN

One way to use this light on high for a longer time perhaps is to alternate holding it in each hand, allowing evaporative cooling for the hand not holding the light. Some have written on this thread that pouring water on the housing cools it down really fast but if you read Nitecore's instructions, they caution against that because of possible water infiltration, presumably from internal air contraction sucking water in? Nevertheless, Nitecore has a video of a tm26 submerged under a waterfall after it has been on awhile-- guess the light wasn't very hot at the time.


----------



## lumenjedi1

picrthis said:


> I see only one problem in that, you will loose your warranty.



True,I've had zero prob with mine.but that won't mean there won't be.on other hand they will prob new upgrade or next tm series wich I will buy


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> I have a friend who works engraving,was thinking of having him put a cool pattern on all black smooth parts.just wondering if it would effect light in negative way, such as oxidation,rust,ect.and would it effect cooling in anyway.if any experts have any thoughts would be great




I don't think it would negatively effect cooling at all, might even help it...lol. The only downside is that bare aluminum will eventually oxidize or corrode. You'd probably have to seal it with a clear, epoxy of some type.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Patriot said:


> I don't think it would negatively effect cooling at all, might even help it...lol. The only downside is that bare aluminum will eventually oxidize or corrode. You'd probably have to seal it with a clear, epoxy of some type.


 Thanks that's what I thought,ill wait a year when I get new model ill tat this bad boy up


----------



## thedoc007

windstrings said:


> Air is not a bad conductor, but you do have to be touching it to conduct.



Air is a TERRIBLE conductor. From engineeringtoolbox.com - aluminum has a thermal conductivity of 205 W/mo​C. In comparison, air has a thermal conductivity of 0.024 W/mo​C (making aluminum more than 8,500 times better at conducting heat for the same area and temperature gradient). This is why your light gets hot very fast, but cannot cool down nearly as quickly. The aluminum does a great job of transferring heat away from the LED/circuits initially, but when the interface with air comes into play, the process slows WAY down. Virtually any solid or liquid will give you orders of magnitude better cooling than air...even styrofoam is a better conductor than air, and it is typically used as an insulator, rather than a conductor. This is why people burn themselves touching hot stoves, pans, dishes, etc. The air that typically surrounds all these items means that you won't feel the heat until you touch the item, and the vastly increased thermal conductivity when you do touch it means that by the time you realize it, you have already been burned.


----------



## bluemax_1

Patriot said:


> I don't think it would negatively effect cooling at all, might even help it...lol. The only downside is that bare aluminum will eventually oxidize or corrode. You'd probably have to seal it with a clear, epoxy of some type.



Actually, aluminum is reactive enough that it immediately oxidizes upon contact with air. The aluminum oxide that forms is pretty inert though, and prevents further oxidation (unless the oxide layer is scratched off, whereupon it will immediately reform the oxide layer). Unlike any ferrous (iron-based) metals, there's not much reason to fear that the light would corrode away from removing the anodizing (unless there's some form of galvanic coupling going on).


Max


----------



## bluemax_1

thedoc007 said:


> Air is a TERRIBLE conductor. From engineeringtoolbox.com - aluminum has a thermal conductivity of 205 W/mo​C. In comparison, air has a thermal conductivity of 0.024 W/mo​C (making aluminum more than 8,500 times better at conducting heat for the same area and temperature gradient). This is why your light gets hot very fast, but cannot cool down nearly as quickly. The aluminum does a great job of transferring heat away from the LED/circuits initially, but when the interface with air comes into play, the process slows WAY down. Virtually any solid or liquid will give you orders of magnitude better cooling than air..


Yep.

The blood flow in a living mammal also functions quite effectively at removing the excess heat (much more effectively than air anyway). A piece of meat with no blood flow is much less effective at dissipating heat (you can Google forensic science if that piques your curiosity). A bare (ungloved) live human hand, actually makes a pretty good heatsink. With gloves on, the better the insulating properties of the glove, the more it reduces the heatsinking function of the hand.

Air makes a great insulator, which is why down comforters/sleeping bags are warm. The down traps air pockets which provide the insulation. It's also why there's such a thing as wind chill and why you might not feel too miserable standing still in below freezing temps, but if the wind starts blowing, it feels much colder. Because any warm object heats up the air around it, but with minimal air movement (no wind) the process of convection transfers heat fairly slowly. With strong wind though, you immediately lose that insulating layer of warmed air.

This is why runtime/temperature testing shows such a significant difference between a light sitting still in a room, vs having a fan blowing on it.


Max


----------



## windstrings

Air as a conducter is good if your comparing the surface area it touches. 

You cant use your flashlight bathed in a vat of refrigerated aluminum. 


Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedoc007

windstrings said:


> Air as a conducter is good if your comparing the surface area it touches.
> 
> You cant use your flashlight bathed in a vat of refrigerated aluminum.



If you just mean that air is virtually omnipresent, and therefore the most practical method of cooling, then I mostly agree. But once again, when you compare it to virtually any solid or liquid, and even some gases, as a thermal conductor, air is very, very poor. I take your point about practicality, but I don't want people to leave with a false impression of the facts...air is FACTUALLY a very poor conductor, just because it is widely available does not change that fact.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Just got off the phone with Longhorn tactical,nitecore has new rrt with magnetic ring,960 lumen,1x18650.he said it will be out in few weeks.he said they adapted the mag ring style,they used to be with jetbeam.looking forward to that,it has side switch & tail clicky for momentary on


----------



## picrthis

lumenjedi1 said:


> Just got off the phone with Longhorn tactical,nitecore has new rrt with magnetic ring,960 lumen,1x18650.he said it will be out in few weeks


Yes that's already been posted, in fact there is a video on here of the lights in action; nothing to do with the TM26 though.


----------



## Franzen

picrthis said:


> Wow! Sorry to see that, send it back for an exchange or refund.



Well, now I'll put the Nitecore costumer service to the test. Really hoping to give you guys a positive feedback.


----------



## lumenjedi1

picrthis said:


> Yes that's already been posted, in fact there is a video on here of the lights in action; nothing to do with the TM26 though.



Was just mentioning it did not see the post till now,I've found new back up light,the guy ,


----------



## picrthis

Franzen said:


> Well, now I'll put the Nitecore costumer service to the test. Really hoping to give you guys a positive feedback.


Why in the world would you need/want to go through Nitecore customer service? The Dealer you bought it from should exchange/refund, if not you do have other recourses.


----------



## fredted40x

picrthis said:


> You can get the TM26 currently at wallbuys for $221 delivered with a coupon "SSZZCCSS"



Now to wait for it to ship from HK.


----------



## windstrings

thedoc007 said:


> If you just mean that air is virtually omnipresent, and therefore the most practical method of cooling, then I mostly agree. But once again, when you compare it to virtually any solid or liquid, and even some gases, as a thermal conductor, air is very, very poor. I take your point about practicality, but I don't want people to leave with a false impression of the facts...air is FACTUALLY a very poor conductor, just because it is widely available does not change that fact.



We agree, just have different points to make. Conductors are dependent on how close the molecules are together. 

But no. Matter how good it conducts, the final resting place for the hear has to be a place that has the ability to take or transport the heat away permanently. 

Larger flashlights offer a bigger buffer of mass but it still has to remove it or that buffer will finally fill up. 
Fortunately larger buffers or larger flashlights have more surface area can contact the air , but I believe your point is if the heat never makes it to the surface because of a poor conductor it's also a moot point.



Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## windstrings

I agree, Nightcore may as well well sell straight to us if their vendors aren't going to take care of the customers

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## srmd22

Got my TM26 today in the mail! Open up the box as soon as I got home from work and put in 4 fresh Orbtronics 3400mAh. Powered it up, works like a charm. Hope it stays that way.

The choice of lum levels are actually really useful. I was wondering about that when I ordered the light. The 540 lumens 4 >8hrs rocks. 3 lums for just about forever! And of course the burst of 3500 is awesome, although I'll probably never need it.

Psyched!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Glad for you srmd22

Can't wait to get a hold of one. Wait time is killing me


----------



## IMSabbel

Hm. It seems that light manufacturers really got used to batteries that exceed the specifications.

I filled up my TM26 with a set of older 2.4AH protected 18650 cells, and noticed that they rattle even when fully tightened. Setting down the light on the tail end even caused a power loss (and reboot) of the light.

I compared it with my TM11, and it seems that the battery carrier is no 2-3mm longer, most likely to accomodate those 70-71mm long "18650" cells that are around nowadays. Too bad that they muck up use of normal ones...


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

Franzen said:


> Well, now I'll put the Nitecore costumer service to the test. Really hoping to give you guys a positive feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem where my torch would only work with primaries. I have a set of the Nitecore 18650's, fully charged but not even a flicker.
> Nitcore customer services confirmed receipt of my faulty TM26 on Friday and stated they will be sending out a replacement on Monday. All I gave them was a brief explanation as to the problem and that was it.They have been quick with any email replies and very helpful, so fingers crossed you will have the same experience.
Click to expand...


----------



## sidecross

IMSabbel said:


> Hm. It seems that light manufacturers really got used to batteries that exceed the specifications.
> 
> I filled up my TM26 with a set of older 2.4AH protected 18650 cells, and noticed that they rattle even when fully tightened. Setting down the light on the tail end even caused a power loss (and reboot) of the light.
> 
> I compared it with my TM11, and it seems that the battery carrier is no 2-3mm longer, most likely to accomodate those 70-71mm long "18650" cells that are around nowadays. Too bad that they muck up use of normal ones...



I have a newer TM11 that I use with only Surefire batteries as a back up and it works fine, but when I lock out the tail cap by twisting it the batteries do rattle.


----------



## fogflyer

aaronwalkeruk said:


> Franzen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now I'll put the Nitecore costumer service to the test. Really hoping to give you guys a positive feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a problem where my torch would only work with primaries. I have a set of the Nitecore 18650's, fully charged but not even a flicker.
> Nitcore customer services confirmed receipt of my faulty TM26 on Friday and stated they will be sending out a replacement on Monday. All I gave them was a brief explanation as to the problem and that was it.They have been quick with any email replies and very helpful, so fingers crossed you will have the same experience.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you had to send the unit back to China?
> Did you try the seller first? Just seems like the seller should have done the swap for you. Did Nitecore pay the return shipping?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lumenjedi1

fogflyer said:


> aaronwalkeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franzen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now I'll put the Nitecore costumer service to the test. Really hoping to give you guys a positive feedback.
> So, you had to send the u
> nit back to China?
> Did you try the seller first? Just seems like the seller should have done the swap for you. Did Nitecore pay the return shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree should have gone to dealer,I bought a jetbeam ddr30 sent back 3 times within 4 weeks had to keep sending back.if I had gone right to jetbeam would have taken months.instead I sent back to North Carolina.I've had zero probs with tm 26 my cells rattle abit when walking while I have end twisted for lock out, makes sense the cells arnt conpressed so while I walk there's a slight rattle.only prob I have is my holster is already starting to frey,but in its defense its used 5-6 days a week about 17 hours aday
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## picrthis

lumenjedi1 said:


> fogflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronwalkeruk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree should have gone to dealer,I bought a jetbeam ddr30 sent back 3 times within 4 weeks had to keep sending back.if I had gone right to jetbeam would have taken months.instead I sent back to North Carolina.I've had zero probs with tm 26 my cells rattle abit when walking while I have end twisted for lock out, makes sense the cells arnt conpressed so while I walk there's a slight rattle.only prob I have is my holster is already starting to frey,but in its defense its used 5-6 days a week about 17 hours aday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In-case your looking for a replacement holster, doingoutdoor has them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Holster starting to fray? Now that's a true user-- man is ON the job.

doingoutdoor.com offers what appears to be the same holster but it states that it fits the older tm's as well (?).
Got my 3400 Keeppower 18650's from them. The order was incomplete and doingoutdoor quickly rectified the situation and added a nice gift as well, something I will actually use. When I say quickly, they shipped fast but of course we're talking China, they do ship using Singapore post. I'm pleased buying from them. Also got a Nitecore charger and Nitecore headband that works well with a AAA tiny flashlight mounted on the top band. Also got a 12 volt cord to use with the Nitecore charger, sad to say it will not work with the charging port directly on the tm26.

For a holster, I am using a Specops brand, medium size medical pouch. They make another pouch that does not have the red strip of webbing on top (to indicate 'medical'). It is roomy enough to carry bezel down and be contained in a thick, berber type fleece "BoreStores" brand handgun sheath. When nighttime comes and the tm26 will be needed, I take it out of the fleece and fold the soft sheath, pressing it to the bottom of the pouch, that way the light is easy and quick to pull out, bezel down. The pouch can be kept closed with provided Velcro but I far prefer the Fast-tex type buckle. No way the light will fall out with the buckle closed. Plus, made in America. Bought at tactical-store.com which is owned by opticsplanet.com

For sure that holster setup is not for everyone and would like to hear how other people are carrying. The stock holster required two hands and a firm pull. I believe this setup is faster. The other night our dog scared up a deer, had the torch out fast enough, but the lockout mode was a flop. Will have it on standby next time.


----------



## lumenjedi1

picrthis said:


> lumenjedi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fogflyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> In-case your looking for a replacement holster, doingoutdoor has them.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone will check that out,I was going to go to police tac shop.
> The velcro on my holster went out too got new velcro so mow don't have to worry about it slipping out and hitting ground,have not droped it yet don't plan on it
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

I sent it to China as there was little difference in postage costs to the states. Plus the international warranty card included was filled out and the response I had direct from Nitecore China was very positive from the start. They immediately said that from the description of the issue that they would send a replacement one they receive the faulty unit and they have kept to that so far.
I have had to cover the return postage myself though which was also the case going with the original dealer, cons of being an international customer I suppose...

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

Guess I should have not assumed you were in u.s.,good point.hope they respond in good time for you.


----------



## IMSabbel

sidecross said:


> I have a newer TM11 that I use with only Surefire batteries as a back up and it works fine, but when I lock out the tail cap by twisting it the batteries do rattle.



Hm. I have a first generation TM11, maybe they made the battery carrier longer in later revisions? The threading is the same, after all - I can use the TM11 carrier on the TM26 without issues.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I'm looking for new secondary light,I now use jetbeam bc40.that I love its just a little long for back up light.its 860lm,nice white light,rated for 344m in throw,looking for something with simular discharge&throw with smaller body,anybody have any suggestions.looking for something to compliment tm-26,thanks it's 223mm long looking for around half that


----------



## Ratton

[/SIZE][/FONT]


lumenjedi1 said:


> I'm looking for new secondary light,,anybody have any suggestions.looking for something to compliment tm-26,



How about the Nitecore SRT7 - XML2 Tactical Light with variable output and 960 lumens!!


----------



## TEEJ

lumenjedi1 said:


> I'm looking for new secondary light,I now use jetbeam bc40.that I love its just a little long for back up light.its 860lm,nice white light,rated for 344m in throw,looking for something with simular discharge&throw with smaller body,anybody have any suggestions.looking for something to compliment tm-26,thanks it's 223mm long looking for around half that



ZL's S6330 would be less than 4" long, and analogous in performance, ~ 2,700 L or so.



PS - I just WON a TM26 from Illumination Supply, and should get it this week.


----------



## pjandyho

TEEJ said:


> PS - I just WON a TM26 from Illumination Supply, and should get it this week.


You lucky chap. Congratulations! Hope you enjoy using yours as much as I enjoyed using mine.


----------



## stevieo

_"PS - I just WON a TM26 from Illumination Supply, and should get it this week."_

TEEJ,

Congrats a sweet looking killer light!!!!! Way to go. Enjoy you are lucky dog. I placed my order this morning.


----------



## windstrings

Sweet, can't think of a cooler light to win! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks teej & congrats on your score,I'll look into that light.I do like the str7,I like the red & blue nitevision,comes in handy on site.only like 280m in throw I belive but very nice


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

fredted40x said:


> Now to wait for it to ship from HK.


Any update on your order?

I'm a bit disappointed to find out only 1 of 2 TM26 has been sent yet -.-


----------



## lumenjedi1

TEEJ said:


> ZL's S6330 would be less than 4" long, and analogous in performance, ~ 2,700 L



Looked up s6330 I like it,how big is batt compartment and what's the throw like,do you own one?


----------



## LowFlux

lumenjedi1 said:


> Looked up s6330 I like it,how big is batt compartment and what's the throw like,do you own one?


Instead of cluttering this thread with your personal "what should I buy next" which derails the topic of this thread, you can start a new thread in the "recommend me a light" forum.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

If Lumenjedi respects the opinions of the individuals participating in this thread, what's the big deal to briefly discuss some details not directly related to the tm26. Maybe people who are really liking the tm26 know quite a bit about flashlights and are a valuable resource. Let it be asked then we go forward. It's not like members are clamoring to discuss pertinent details so much that a couple of brief posts intrude so heavily. This is of course my opinion ( I have been guilty of straying from stated policy of thread fidelity)


----------



## fredted40x

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Any update on your order?
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed to find out only 1 of 2 TM26 has been sent yet -.-



Got a shipped email but Singpore post (worst post company they could have used from what I've read) say they have only seen a request to ship and havnt yet received the item.

Have just emailed fasttech asking if it has left the warehouse yet.


----------



## LowFlux

KITROBASKIN said:


> If Lumenjedi respects the opinions of the individuals participating in this thread, what's the big deal to briefly discuss some details not directly related to the tm26.


 So you suggest those very same people never leave the TM26 thread they only post in this one thread? OK let's talk about what lumenjedi1 should buy next.


----------



## picrthis

fredted40x said:


> Got a shipped email but Singpore post (worst post company they could have used from what I've read) say they have only seen a request to ship and havnt yet received the item.
> 
> Have just emailed fasttech asking if it has left the warehouse yet.



I agree with you, Singapore Post is the worst post "service" I have ever dealt with; I avoid them *any* time I'm given an option to do so.


----------



## pjandyho

fredted40x said:


> Got a shipped email but Singpore post (worst post company they could have used from what I've read) say they have only seen a request to ship and havnt yet received the item.
> 
> Have just emailed fasttech asking if it has left the warehouse yet.





picrthis said:


> I agree with you, Singapore Post is the worst post "service" I have ever dealt with; I avoid them *any* time I'm given an option to do so.


Hold on here. You are saying that FastTech is shipping with Singapore Post? I thought they are in Hong Kong? Shouldn't it be Hong Kong Post?


----------



## picrthis

pjandyho said:


> Hold on here. You are saying that FastTech is shipping with Singapore Post? I thought they are in Hong Kong? Shouldn't it be Hong Kong Post?


Many companies do that over there, I don't know how; I can't ship via UK Post I have to use US Post or commercial carrier. In HK many vendors use a combination of both, I don't know how they do that. FT does allow you to select HK or SG if you like. doingoutdoor for example sends it's lights out through HK but batteries SG. CNQG is in HK, but uses SG PO via 4PX which greatly slows the whole process down; so it goes from HK to SG Post and then onwards too many hands it goes through.


----------



## pjandyho

picrthis said:


> Many companies do that over there, I don't know how; I can't ship via UK Post I have to use US Post or commercial carrier. In HK many vendors use a combination of both, I don't know how they do that. FT does allow you to select HK or SG if you like. doingoutdoor for example sends it's lights out through HK but batteries SG. CNQG is in HK, but uses SG PO via 4PX which greatly slows the whole process down; so it goes from HK to SG Post and then onwards too many hands it goes through.


Now this is sounding weird. As far as I know, SingPost is a stickler when it comes to having any forms of lithium batteries in the package. Maybe you mean to say doingoutdoors is sending batteries via HK Post while SingPost does the other non battery related items?

but you guys are right. SingPost sucks big time.


----------



## |Night|

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Any update on your order?
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed to find out only 1 of 2 TM26 has been sent yet -.-




My order was shipped yeasterday, still not able to track it on China Post (EMS)


----------



## picrthis

pjandyho said:


> Now this is sounding weird. As far as I know, SingPost is a stickler when it comes to having any forms of lithium batteries in the package. Maybe you mean to say doingoutdoors is sending batteries via HK Post while SingPost does the other non battery related items?
> 
> but you guys are right. SingPost sucks big time.


No I got it right, I know it sounds crazy to me too BUT I bought 2 flashlight items twice now and both times they used HK PO. 3 separate orders for 18650's and each time it was SG PO, I even asked in email why because of the very long delay I get from SG and was told they Have to go through SG PO; here's the refernence link they sent me and it also clearly states that policy. I frankly have no idea why??

http://www.doingoutdoor.com/shippinginfo.html


----------



## fredted40x

Guess this is the price we have to pay to save 1/3. 

It's just so frustrating that I wouldn't do it for anything under £80. I'm too impatient. 

I sooo want my tm26. All the batteries have arrived and charged.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

3 shipments through Singapore Post, two had lithium rechargeables, from doingoutdoor. the outside label listed flashlight parts with a value of $15. No problem, quick delivery, considering.


----------



## lumenjedi1

LowFlux said:


> So you suggest those very same people never leave the TM26 thread they only post in this one thread? OK let's talk about what lumenjedi1 should buy next.



Or you could stop posting Your own personal opinions taking up just as much space and not worry about it I'll ask what I want where I want if you don't like it read another post the reason I ask is cuz I respect the opinion of everyone on here well minus one now to everyone else thank you for your input and for the nit pickers the tm26 rocks there I talked about it.if you saw the post I originally asked what light compliments the tm26


----------



## thedoc007

Let's calm down. I like this site because we mostly avoid this kind of childish fighting. He was just trying to make a point about keeping the thread vaguely on topic. And some of your posts WERE off topic, no question. Don't blame lowflux for reminding you about the forum rules. 

No matter if you disagree, let's all treat each other with respect. If you disagree with a post, attack the post, not the poster.


----------



## windstrings

Sometimes side issues are healthy to keep the interest and diversity of the topic flowing, but discussions do have to be cousins or at least distant cousins to the topic, otherwise the mods will shut down a good thread anyway . The tm26 is a diverse light with lots of considerations for discussion. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

Hey all I was doing was asking my fellow forum members for some advice last I checked there's no steadfast rule about asking one question of topic. all I did was speak my mind back. I've said enough about it that's all I'm going to say I'm here to talk about lights if someone does not like something I say they can skip it that's why we live in America


----------



## JetskiMark

lumenjedi1 said:


> Looked up s6330 I like it,how big is batt compartment and what's the throw like,do you own one?



Did you read my post comparing the TM26 to the TM11 and the S6330?


----------



## windstrings

Pm me if you want to buy my FF3, it's almost exact same dimensions "but lighter" than the tm26. 
It's a HID 40 watter. 

TM26 is instant on, but this takes about 20 seconds to warmup but is 4000 lumens at 43k kelvin. More throw too. 

It won't be long before led will catch up with hid per watt output/size/weight of light. . The tm26 has made a huge advancement that direction. 

http://flashlight-forums.com/index.php?topic=12954.0
Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

JetskiMark said:


> Did you read my post comparing the TM26 to the TM11 and the S6330?


 
Yes I did read before just did not put 2gether,got it now thanks for helping make my choice .gonna order soon,thanks again


----------



## JetskiMark

lumenjedi1 said:


> Yes I did read before just did not put 2gether,got it now thanks for helping make my choice .gonna order soon,thanks again



So you decided on ordering a TM26?

I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine.


----------



## lumenjedi1

JetskiMark said:


> So you decided on ordering a TM26?
> 
> I hope you are as happy with yours as I am with mine.




No I've been a proud owner for about 2 months now,I've decided to order s6330 zl,to go with tm26


----------



## JetskiMark

lumenjedi1 said:


> No I've been a proud owner for about 2 months now,I've decided to order s6330 zl,to go with tm26



I see. I really like my S6330 too and I will get a neutral version when available.

I wonder what the next TMxx will feature? I sure would like a bare emitter between the four reflectors. It would make a nice mule.

I would also like to be able to switch to a lower mode without having to cycle through the higher ones. And to be able to start in the lowest mode without having to remember to shut it off at that level. Springs for the negative contacts would be an improvement. The temperature display shoud be switchable between C and F too. A USB port for charging your phone would be nice.

The TM26 rocks in it's current form. I'm looking forward to seeing what Nitecore comes up with next for the series.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I would like to see them put lamp/ emitter thrown. In on oled.see how much time you used light ever.that's just more for craps & giggles tho. maybe a multi colored LED array between the four emiters,would be a cool gimmick


----------



## cancow

Why are there 32 pages for the flashlight? Yes, it seems kind of cool, but at $400 who is going to really get one? A 50k lum. For $400 would not even make sense imp.


----------



## TEEJ

cancow said:


> Why are there 32 pages for the flashlight? Yes, it seems kind of cool, but at $400 who is going to really get one? A 50k lum. For $400 would not even make sense imp.



LOL

You want people to only buy lights that make sense?

Did you check to see what forum you were in?



And, a lot is just bench marking and base lining...afterall, people read about Ferraris they'll never buy in magazines, look at pictures of super models they'll never date, etc.

And, of course, lights that list for $400 on the opening days drop to $150 or so within a few months, and, are available used in CPFM at a discount by catch and releaser's, etc.

I JUST received MY TM26, which I got for SIGNIFICANTLY less than $400, from Illumination Supply...so, sure, people WILL get one, probably later.




And, finally, some lights make sense for some people, and not others. One guy only wants throwers, or fireflies, and another only wants flooders, and to light up a stadium in one shot.

If you want a light that you can hit off the front porch of your ranch and see the chicken coops AND the horses in one shot, or, you do search and rescue, and need to see as much as possible as quickly as possible, well, a massive flooder can do that for you...and, make sense, for YOU.

If your light is only used to not trip on the way to the bathroom, find dropped keys at the theatre, etc, sure, 3,500 lumens is a bit much.


----------



## lumenjedi1

cancow said:


> Why are there 32 pages for the flashlight? Yes, it seems kind of cool, but at $400 who is going to really get one? A 50k lum. For $400 would not even make sense imp.



I work in security so it makes perfect sense to me,the brighter the vetter.that's why I like the 
tm26.bright light,easy to hold.lasts like a porn star,can charge anywhere,oled, I don't need a $5,00 searchlight the size of a briefcase, or waiting for H I d to warm up


----------



## lumenjedi1

Had a question about charging the tm26 thru car charger, I once had spotlight with car charger one day sitting in car with auxiliary power on spotlight was charging through car charger I had to start up car when I did the light did not work anymore any chance of that happening with the TM 26


----------



## fredted40x

lumenjedi1 said:


> Had a question about charging the tm26 thru car charger, I once had spotlight with car charger one day sitting in car with auxiliary power on spotlight was charging through car charger I had to start up car when I did the light did not work anymore any chance of that happening with the TM 26



Have you checked you have the correct fuse in the lighter socket?
Sounds like a spike blew it. 

My inverter does say to unplug before starting. Guess to prevent any spikes/dips reaching it.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks that's what I thought


----------



## pjandyho

JetskiMark said:


> I would also like to be able to switch to a lower mode without having to cycle through the higher ones. And to be able to start in the lowest mode without having to remember to shut it off at that level.


That would be nice to have. Since the current design is as such, I suggest you loosen the battery compartment a little to disengage the light and tighten again and you will realize that the TM26 always start off in the lowest output when you do that. It's a little troublesome and requires two handed operation, but right now this is the only option available if one wants the TM26 to come on in the lowest output.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Like other members on this thread, I too have begun doing a quarter turn lockout. This also, as has been said, reduces pressure on the contacts for the long batteries. When in the field however, going from, say 540 Lumens to 3, I turn the flashlight to the right and look to the left, thus saving some night vision capability. Been doing this awhile, and continue to do so with the wonderful Zebralight sc52m (although it does begin at the low setting when first turned on and held briefly).


----------



## PANGES

TEEJ said:


> If your light is only used to not trip on the way to the bathroom, find dropped keys at the theatre, etc, sure, 3,500 lumens is a bit much.



What are you talking about? I need 3,500 lumens to find my keys in a theatre. That way everyone in the theatre can help me look for them.


----------



## windstrings

Lol! That's what I'm talkin about! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## sticktodrum

I'm about to pick one up. There's this pesky contact lens that I can't get out of my wife's eye and all I need is to find the edge...


----------



## Franzen

aaronwalkeruk said:


> I had a problem where my torch would only work with primaries. I have a set of the Nitecore 18650's, fully charged but not even a flicker.
> Nitcore customer services confirmed receipt of my faulty TM26 on Friday and stated they will be sending out a replacement on Monday. All I gave them was a brief explanation as to the problem and that was it.They have been quick with any email replies and very helpful, so fingers crossed you will have the same experience.



The consumer service responded quickly and offered me a replacement. 



fogflyer said:


> So, you had to send the unit back to China?
> Did you try the seller first? Just seems like the seller should have done the swap for you. Did Nitecore pay the return shipping?



I tried the seller too and he would contact Nitecore and so far no response from him (optical outlet, from ebay). Nitecore didn’t offered to pay the return shipping.



lumenjedi1 said:


> I agree should have gone to dealer,I bought a jetbeam ddr30 sent back 3 times within 4 weeks had to keep sending back.if I had gone right to jetbeam would have taken months.instead I sent back to North Carolina.I've had zero probs with tm 26 my cells rattle abit when walking while I have end twisted for lock out, makes sense the cells arnt conpressed so while I walk there's a slight rattle.only prob I have is my holster is already starting to frey,but in its defense its used 5-6 days a week about 17 hours aday



The problem here is that I live in Brazil. Already paid a ton of money for customs and taxes the first time I received the flashlight. I'm worried to have to pay it all over again, when the replacement comes. 

As I have no choice, I’ll send it back to Nitecore next week and see what happens next. Will keep you guys posted…


----------



## TEEJ

PANGES said:


> What are you talking about? I need 3,500 lumens to find my keys in a theatre. That way everyone in the theatre can help me look for them.



I don't know you, but, I feel I must buy you a beer.

:buddies:


----------



## PANGES

TEEJ said:


> I don't know you, but, I feel I must buy you a beer.
> 
> :buddies:



I'm going to hold you to that if I ever find myself in NJ.


----------



## hmc

My new TM26 was supposed to arrive today from doingitoutdoors through Fedex.
Batteries are coming via SG post.
I'm guessing it is in customs having mass amounts of tarrifs and taxes added to it before delivery.
I've read the posts and it sounds like I took the bumpy road too getting this light but I think It's going to be worth it because I read somewhere all of the battery contacts are all gold coated.

It's the little things that do it for me.


----------



## JetskiMark

cancow said:


> Why are there 32 pages for the flashlight? *Because the people are passionate about lights. That's why I keep coming back here.* Yes, it seems kind of cool, but at $400 who is going to really get one? A 50k lum. For $400 would not even make sense imp. *Fifty thousand lumens for $400? That makes a lot of sense to me. I hope that it will be possible in the near future. Group buy!*





TEEJ said:


> ZL's S6330 would be less than 4" long, and analogous in performance, ~ 2,700 L or so.
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I just WON a TM26 from Illumination Supply, and should get it this week.
> * Congratulations! What a fantastic light to win. Actually, it would even be nice to win a Uranusfire.*





pjandyho said:


> That would be nice to have. Since the current design is as such, I suggest you loosen the battery compartment a little to disengage the light and tighten again and you will realize that the TM26 always start off in the lowest output when you do that. *Thank you. That is the work around that I have been using. Perhaps the next TMxx version will have a control ring like their interesting new SRT series. *It's a little troublesome and requires two handed operation, but right now this is the only option available if one wants the TM26 to come on in the lowest output.


----------



## taclightning

TEEJ said:


> If your light is only used to not trip on the way to the bathroom, find dropped keys at the theatre, etc, sure, 3,500 lumens is a bit much.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-some-Jokes&p=4037408&viewfull=1#post4037408

look for the ragecomic


----------



## Lou Minescence

Picked up a TM26 for $202.10 @ BJ
Almost what I paid for my ZL S6330.
I like the feel of the TM26 better. I like the smaller size of the ZL better. Both lights are absolutely blinding on max.
I didn't think about battery size being a problem in the TM26. I found out my AW IMR cells are too short and would not work until I put 2 dimes under each one as spacers. 
Is anyone running Eagletac cells in their TM26 with good luck?


----------



## picrthis

Lou Minescence said:


> Picked up a TM26 for $202.10 @ BJ
> Almost what I paid for my ZL S6330.
> I like the feel of the TM26 better. I like the smaller size of the ZL better. Both lights are absolutely blinding on max.
> I didn't think about battery size being a problem in the TM26. I found out my AW IMR cells are too short and would not work until I put 2 dimes under each one as spacers.
> Is anyone running Eagletac cells in their TM26 with good luck?


BatteryJunction??

EagleTac 3400mAh work just fine they measure 68.04mm whereas 2x CR123A Panasonic measure 67.75mm


----------



## Lou Minescence

picrthis said:


> BatteryJunction??
> 
> EagleTac 3400mAh work just fine they measure 68.04mm whereas 2x CR123A Panasonic measure 67.75mm



Thanks for the tip. I have 2 Eagletac batteries but not enought to try it out. The Eagletacs fit everything else I have so I want to stick with them.
Yea Battery Junction. Sale price is over tomorrow I believe. You have to add to cart and then apply code to reach that price.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Lou Minescence said:


> I have 2 Eagletac batteries but not enough to try it out. The Eagletacs fit everything else I have so I want to stick with them.



If someone has not written yet: You can use your two Eagletacs without filling the two other spots. Nitecore says not to drive it too hard though. (You probably already know that)


----------



## Anzycpethian

Did I miss this deal from Batteryjunction? Little over 200 bucks for the TM26? I can't find a single trace of such a price from any US dealer....


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Anzycpethian said:


> Did I miss this deal from Batteryjunction? Little over 200 bucks for the TM26? I can't find a single trace of such a price from any US dealer....


You have to add it to your cart to show the discounted price.
Don't forget to use the coupon code for another -$5


----------



## JetskiMark

The BatteryJunction "Spring Boating Sale" states that it is limited to stock on hand. The TM26 is unfortunately out of stock. That was an excellent deal though.


----------



## Bapman

JetskiMark said:


> The BatteryJunction "Spring Boating Sale" states that it is limited to stock on hand. The TM26 is unfortunately out of stock. That was an excellent deal though.



I bought "2" Nitecore TM26 ( 404.20 USD) from B.J.






Bapman.


----------



## stevo250

That used to be the price of one TM26 haha :thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-I727R


----------



## PANGES

JetskiMark said:


> The BatteryJunction "Spring Boating Sale" states that it is limited to stock on hand. The TM26 is unfortunately out of stock. That was an excellent deal though.



NOOO!!!!!! I took like a 1 day break from CPF, and I've been punished for it!


----------



## Lou Minescence

PANGES said:


> NOOO!!!!!! I took like a 1 day break from CPF, and I've been punished for it!



No one mentioned the sale until they got their light. I think. There must be an XM-L2 version TM26 coming or a direct buy from Nitecore at a great price. We've seen that before with some other brands. Move old stock before you're stuck with it. 
Hopefully other retailers have a similar blow out sale soon for you Panges.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Ygpm Panges


----------



## riccardo

I also just bought one frome fasttech, shipped yesterday.. I don't really mind for the 50$ difference but I really hope they are not going out with a XM-L2 in NW version!

I ordered the regular one just because there is no NW and has been said that it's not even planned..


----------



## lumenjedi1

Just found great holster for TM 26.bianchi accumold safariland Universal radio holder holster like police use for their radios you can set it up side down or have the emitters facing up it is model number 7314** warning:**. it will take a minute to mold to the shape of tm-26, I've had in new holster for about two hours now I'm able to put in holster and take out easier every time even has a bungee strap to secure it in with a button works awesome and fits very nice on service belt a.k.a the belt that cops use. when an upside down handle of TM 26 sticks right out the top. so I can look down see little blue flashing light and use


----------



## lumenjedi1

If they come out with another TM 26 within a year I'll be very upset at least give us two years maybe two and a half unless they make a cool Ranch


----------



## lumenjedi1

** update** this holster is awesome for Tm 26, after some stretching the TM 26 is sitting nicely not only that there's enough space to hold 4x18650's horizontally. I would not recommend this holster to where just around though it's great for work with my service belt but might be uncomfortable for some I wouldn't wear it everyday use with Levis. but very nice to be able to hold four 18650's right underneath just take some work @ getting it to form to TM 26 at first but working very nice now


----------



## lumenjedi1

Trying to post picture of light and holster but cant on here for some reason


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Glad to hear you got a holster that works for you. Something you use every working day should be "dialed in" to your preference.


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

Replacement TM26 arrived today! Original worked with primaries but would not fire up with 18650's. Email contact/ replies from Nitecore were very quick and accommodating. They requested just the torch be sent back to them, received it and sent the replacement the next working day. It was sent via Hong Kong Post on 7th and arrived today in the UK. Full package too so I now have a spare charger, holster etc. I can't fault their aftercare service. I hope others have a similar experience with them. Will be grabbing an SRT7 next 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fredted40x

Thanks Aaron for the update. Make me a little less worried if mine arrives faulty as I seem to have very bad luck with stuff I buy arriving faulty. 

How much did it cost you to return to HK?


----------



## aaronwalkeruk

It cost about £17 to send which was a bit annoying but I have still saved just over £100 from buying from America. So I can't complain too much. 

Fingers crossed yours will just work, got to have some luck occasionally

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

KITROBASKIN said:


> Glad to hear you got a holster that works for you. Something you use every working day should be "dialed in" to your preference.



Thank you, it does work great I can hold four x-tra cells or charger. and the way it sticks out of holster on my belt kinda looks like I'm packin a lightsaber;-)


----------



## AFireInside

So looks like mine's arrived semi-DOA. LED's themselves work but the screen doesn't work at all. Anyone else have this issue?

Problem is the store i bought it from don't seem to speak good enough English to do any sort of RMA, here's hoping Nitecore can help...


----------



## JetskiMark

I just checked FastTech and they lowered their price a little. The TM26 is now $221.35 with the 5% "CPF" discount code.


----------



## fredted40x

Again my bad luck strikes again. 

Screen doesn't work on my new TM26. 

Could I be doing something wrong or have they sent me a faulty one?


----------



## Patriot

fredted40x said:


> Again my bad luck strikes again.
> 
> Screen doesn't work on my new TM26.
> 
> Could I be doing something wrong or have they sent me a faulty one?




If the light works and the screen doesn't, you're not doing anything wrong. 

Sorry, it's annoying when a new light arrives faulty.


----------



## fredted40x

Thanks 

I swear they see my name and think I know il just send him the cr**. 

Honestly,you wouldn't believe how often I have to return things. 

I now usually only buy stuff from Argos as they are the easiest to return stuff. 

Wonder if nitecore.co.uk would handle this return.


----------



## PANGES

fredted40x said:


> Thanks
> 
> I swear they see my name and think I know il just send him the cr**.
> 
> Honestly,you wouldn't believe how often I have to return things.
> 
> I now usually only buy stuff from Argos as they are the easiest to return stuff.
> 
> Wonder if nitecore.co.uk would handle this return.



That must be frustrating. I had these few years where whenever I brought my car in for work, the work would never be done correctly, and I would have to always bring it back 2-3 times until the job was done right.


----------



## thedoc007

fredted40x said:


> Screen doesn't work on my new TM26.
> 
> Could I be doing something wrong or have they sent me a faulty one?



It should just work, doesn't require any special effort to set up the OLED or anything.

I'm glad I got a good one, and most of the reviewers seem to have received good ones, but it seems from the posts here that Nitecore has some work to do in quality control. A number of stories about DOA or defective models, hope you guys can all get it resolved promptly!


----------



## fredted40x

Looks like its has a knackered screen then. 

The TM26 did have its first use tonight though. 1am two kids jumped our gate, went downstairs with the tm26 on turbo to investigate. 

Someone comes running behind me up the street a little so directed the light straight into their face to find it was a police officer chasing 2 lads. They were well behind them and had no chance. I was outside for a good while before they arrived. 

Didn't have any problems with anything being dark after the tm26 turned on. Could do with a tad more range but it did light up the roundabout about 10 car lengths away with the police wagon on.


----------



## windstrings

Well it's not exactly a boat mounted search light but it packs quite a punch for a small little light you can stick in your jeans pocket! 
Unless you wear tight jeans!... Lol

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

New holster works great molded to tm26 like it was made for it easy and out 100 percent protection no bumps dust 0% chance of falling out don't have to grab everytime I get out of car to insure it does not fall out if you have to use this light for work be at security police emt this holster will come in very handy or if you don't mind a little bulkier type of holster on your hip


----------



## TEEJ

lumenjedi1 said:


> New holster works great molded to tm26 like it was made for it easy and out 100 percent protection no bumps dust 0% chance of falling out don't have to grab everytime I get out of car to insure it does not fall out if you have to use this light for work be at security police emt this holster will come in very handy or if you don't mind a little bulkier type of holster on your hip




I find using just the velcro to hold the belt is a bit iffy, but the loop itself is quite sturdy, and the way to go /w/o the velcro loop by itself. (thread your belt through the solid loop)


----------



## lumenjedi1

TEEJ said:


> I find using just the velcro to hold the belt is a bit iffy, but the loop itself i quite sturdy, and the way to go /w/o the velcro loop by itself. (thread your belt through the solid loop)



I've done that since first day I've had it my holster fell apart velcro gone won't stay closed afraid of it falling out,now I don't have too worry this is how they should have done holster,my nitecore holster is falling apart @ seams I like theirs but this one is better


----------



## hmc

My TM26 wont charge keeppower 3400's past 4.0 on the OLED or 4.09 on a multimetre.


----------



## lumenjedi1

hmc said:


> My TM26 wont charge keeppower 3400's past 4.0 on the OLED or 4.09 on a multimetre.



There has benn a lot of issues from people on that,I've noticed it when first got light,I just use i4 charger for my cells.I use my tm26 about 6 or 7 nites a week,one of my main factors in buying it was ability to charge thru light,I came to terms & peace with it I only use wall charger in pinch.wich I've not had to do yet cause the runtime is much longer than what's on oled.I used same cells thru weekend all 12-15 hour shifts by last shift it read 1min remaining on 1700lumn,I got about 30 xtra min out of it


----------



## windstrings

This is the first light that's given a digital readout of an exact voltage, I'm starting to think its just that little lithium batteries need broke in. Even when you first get your cell phone it tells you to recharge and cycle the battery several times before you will get full capacity. My 3400 batteries used to only go to 4.1 volts with the built in charger now they go to 4.2 after a couple of months of having it. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> I used same cells thru weekend all 12-15 hour shifts by last shift it read 1min remaining on 1700lumn,I got about 30 xtra min out of it




Haha! I experienced the same thing. It tell you 1 minute of run time and continues running for another 20-30 min. It's like having your low fuel light come on in your vehicle and driving another 100 miles. Hey, at least it's conservative.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Patriot said:


> Haha! I experienced the same thing. It tell you 1 minute of run time and continues running for another 20-30 min. It's like having your low fuel light come on in your vehicle and driving another 100 miles. Hey, at least it's conservative.


Its the best I could not belive it,my co-workers could not either.nitecore set high bar with this one,they will have to give next light for free to top this one


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Just wondering what's the lowest price for this light we could find currently?


----------



## JetskiMark

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Just wondering what's the lowest price for this light we could find currently?





JetskiMark said:


> I just checked FastTech and they lowered their price a little. The TM26 is now $221.35 with the 5% "CPF" discount code.



I believe it is currently FastTech. I did not check everywhere however.


----------



## |Night|

I got my TM26 today, but broken OLED it seams, can anyone check of OLED works with only one battery inserted?

or do I need all 4 for it to work?


----------



## riccardo

@ Night: where did you buy your TM26??
After reading so many complains about defective items I start to worry.. I have one in transit from FastTech, it should arrive within a week, I really hope I'll not have to return it!!


----------



## |Night|

wallbuy


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Now this worries me a lot as I bought all of my TM26 from WB as well. Hope its not a bad batch (crossed fingers)

EDIT: Its still in transit


----------



## thedoc007

|Night| said:


> I got my TM26 today, but broken OLED it seams, can anyone check of OLED works with only one battery inserted?
> 
> or do I need all 4 for it to work?



Mine works with 1 2 3 or 4 cells, you should have full OLED functionality with just one cell in it.


----------



## hmc

Has anyone logged the estimation system for battery life?
3 lm 999, 888, 777, 
95 lm 46, 41,
540 lm ...
and are the odd numbers just to make it more realistic?


----------



## windstrings

Probably just an algorithm based on something achievable "like 12 hours etc" looking at battery curves etc... Done with a calculator I expect. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## lumenjedi1

I got mine from longhorn tactical zero defects,very happy with them,abit on pricey side but worth it.arrived quickly.got it in four days out of texas I'm in ca,


----------



## pjandyho

lumenjedi1 said:


> I got mine from longhorn tactical zero defects,very happy with them,*abit on pricey side* but worth it.arrived quickly.got it in four days out of texas I'm in ca,


That's the price to pay for just to be an early adopter. Me too. I paid 390 from Illumination Supply when it was sold with the i4 charger and 8pcs 2600 mAh batteries where others are getting the 3100 mAh batteries for the same price at a later date.


----------



## windstrings

pjandyho said:


> That's the price to pay for just to be an early adopter. Me too. I paid 390 from Illumination Supply when it was sold with the i4 charger and 8pcs 2600 mAh batteries where others are getting the 3100 mAh batteries for the same price at a later date.



And I got the 3400"s for a little later dare! 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjandyho

windstrings said:


> And I got the 3400"s for a little later dare!
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


You lucky bloke. But then I never really regretted my early purchase. I was glad I had it with me on a few outings and it has been fun.


----------



## fredted40x

|Night| said:


> I got my TM26 today, but broken OLED it seams, can anyone check of OLED works with only one battery inserted?
> 
> or do I need all 4 for it to work?



Had the same issue but mine came from fasttech. 

Could be a bad batch. Fasttech has just got some new stock so hopefully it's better. 

So far fasttech service has been good, sent the light back to them today to be replaced


----------



## lumenjedi1

I'm very impatient,I don't want to wait I could die next week and if there's a light to be buried with this is the one so I don't mind paying extra to get it now I need and use it for work anyway and thank God I got a product that works perfectly


----------



## Bumble

i would purchase a tm26 but .... there seems a little too many faulty products around. if i did get one that worked perfect i would probably be thinking " how long its going to last". i really like this light too


----------



## lumenjedi1

Bumble said:


> i would purchase a tm26 but .... there seems a little too many faulty products around. if i did get one that worked perfect i would probably be thinking " how long its going to last". i really like this light too



Really bro just get one you won't regret,it will work and if not send it back for new one this is the best all around light! I sent ddr30 back 3 times.I ordered from longhorn tactal no probs,if you like it buy it


----------



## windstrings

Bumble said:


> i would purchase a tm26 but .... there seems a little too many faulty products around. if i did get one that worked perfect i would probably be thinking " how long its going to last". i really like this light too



Mine works flawless.. The worst that could happen is you have to switch it out. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Update:

Received two TM26 today. 1st unit work flawlessly, 2nd unit doesn't look very good. Noticed a couple of issue right out of the box, I have to tighten the body with extra effort to get the negative connection, can't shut down the light (on -> standby mode) unless I press the power button with a little push to the side


----------



## Bumble

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Update:
> 
> Received two TM26 today. 1st unit work flawlessly, 2nd unit doesn't look very good. Noticed a couple of issue right out of the box, I have to tighten the body with extra effort to get the negative connection, can't shut down the light (on -> standby mode) unless I press the power button with a little push to the side


----------



## lumenjedi1

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Update:
> 
> Received two TM26 today. 1st unit work flawlessly, 2nd unit doesn't look very good. Noticed a couple of issue right out of the box, I have to tighten the body with extra effort to get the negative connection, can't shut down the light (on -> standby mode) unless I press the power button with a little push to the side



Did the faulty one look used,I ordered a tm15 that looked droped and used maybe factory defects or referbs? That sucks to hear


----------



## |Night|

fredted40x said:


> Had the same issue but mine came from fasttech.
> 
> Could be a bad batch. Fasttech has just got some new stock so hopefully it's better.
> 
> So far fasttech service has been good, sent the light back to them today to be replaced




I am getting another one now, for RMA. I asked them to test it before shipping so. lets hope it works this time around.


----------



## windstrings

QA... Sounds like they should have done that the first time at the factory... I just can't believe it got damaged en route, my guess is it was from the factory. 

Everyone puts their little piece in on the assembly line, then in the box it goes. 

Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Nope. Haven't found any sign of use when I got the light except for the contact plate (positive) but it is to be expected since they _test_ the light prior to shipping?


----------



## picrthis

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Nope. Haven't found any sign of use when I got the light except for the contact plate (positive) but it is to be expected since they _test_ the light prior to shipping?



Not true, if the postive contact plate has marks on it from batteries, then the light was used & sent back or a refurb. I own several of these, TM11's & TM26's and none of the postive contact rings had any marks with-so-ever on them. In-fact they still don't even though I'm using them, as I put Deoxit gold on the contact ring anytime I open the light up for changing batteries etc.


----------



## thedoc007

You shouldn't let that stop you...you hear more about the defective ones, simply because they have issues which people ask about, but many of us have received good ones. It also seems that everyone who did receive a good one initially has no issues...either it is defective on arrival, or it is solid. If you are still concerned about it, just order from a vendor somewhat near you...that way if you do have an issue, it will be easy to resolve. This light is far too good to let a few negative stories influence your decision.

(I'm not saying quality control couldn't be improved, it definitely can and should be...but virtually all new products have a few issues at the beginning, and the TM26 is a quality product, despite the early problems with some units.)


----------



## lumenjedi1

In-fact they still don't even though I'm using them, as I put Deoxit gold on the contact ring anytime I open the light up for changing batteries etc.[/QUOTE]

What exactly is deoxit gold & what does it do?


----------



## |Night|

I think deoxit is just a contact cleaner, alochol does just as good.


----------



## picrthis

|Night| said:


> I think deoxit is just a contact cleaner, alochol does just as good.


Sorry but think again, it also lubes the contacts.


----------



## |Night|

windstrings said:


> QA... Sounds like they should have done that the first time at the factory... I just can't believe it got damaged en route, my guess is it was from the factory.
> 
> Everyone puts their little piece in on the assembly line, then in the box it goes.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with Tapatalk 2




I agree good Quality Control is critical, Seeing the TM26 abuse test on youtube this light lives after a freezer, I hardly doubt an 9000km airplane ride brakes it .




picrthis said:


> Sorry but think again, it also lubes the contacts.



err lube refers to moving parts, this is no moving parts on a simple electric contact point.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

If you read their website you'll see that deoxit (sp?) is used by electrical, aircraft, etc. for restoring contacts that have been compromised or are just old. It works much better than contact cleaners for this purpose, judging by the companies said to use it. The gold is a substance used, if I remember correctly, after the contact has been cleaned. This helps to preserve the quality of conductance in gold electrical contacts. It was mentioned on this thread regarding maintenance of the tm26 in the past. I did not think it was necessary for me, but who am I to say whether it should be used every time the flashlight is opened. Check out the website for DeOxit and see for yourself. And if any of the other members on this thread, savvy on this subject care to contribute.....

My tm26, from FastTech, works. It is my favorite light, very useful, and worth the $255 plus $50 for 3400 mah Keeppower cells.


----------



## lumenjedi1

So will it prevent friction marks on contact plate?cause I always twist handle & change cells @ least twice a week,I work 6-7 nites so after each shift I twist it then when I start shift I twist it so there is movement is it a migrating lube?no effect on cells?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Hi all, just want to get some opinions before I open a PayPal dispute case against WallBuy

I recently received my two NiteCore TM26 from WB and immediately inserted the Li-Ions to test and was very happy with the first unit. So I grabbed the second unit to test for DOA and it powered on no problem, 3...95...540...1700...3500... then pressed the On/Off button to shut down (standby mode)...pressed again... and again.. nothing!?? Unit still outputting light no matter how many times I tried.

Long story short... They stopped denying the light they sent me was faulty after showing them the video (replicating the problem) I made. At the end of our conversation, I decided to return the light for a replacement but they refused to agree to send a replacement when they receive the faulty unit instead they want to send the light to NiteCore to determine if problem is caused by human (which they said its me) or when manufactured. They also said if NiteCore will say the light was damaged by the user, they will not refund, replace not send me the light! God dammit!! How can I be sure nobody touched the light before they sent me? What if one of their stupid personnel played the light and destroyed prior to dispatch? At least I'm more than certain I didn't break the light. Light was faulty right at the very first try. 

Any suggestion how to return the light and get a full refund? They insist there's no other person to blame but me if NiteCore will say its not a manufacturing error. Like I stated above, the problem is already present at the very first attempt. 

Any opinion is very much appreciated

PS: Sorry for the rant fellas. Just can't believe how WallBuy handle this type of issue.

EDIT: Did I mention that they also tried to make me believe that I wasn't doing the right way (tapping the button fully depressed) to shut down the light? They said the right way to shut it down is to press (fully depressed) and hold the button!! Isn't that for LOCKING OUT the light? WTF!


----------



## thedoc007

They obviously are just trying to get out of paying the replacement cost...the thing is rated for 2 meters impact...there is little human error can do to damage it, unless it is intentional, and in any case it is very likely that it would show signs of abuse. If you were asking for a straight refund, that might warrant some additional scrutiny, but you just want a replacement...not feeling buyer's remorse and trying to get your money back, just want one that works. I'll be avoiding wallbuys, they clearly feel that customer service isn't a priority. 


Direct from wallbuys site:

*Please read the following after-sales terms first so as to better under Wallbuys warranty:*
1. Non-human causes of product problems, we will be committed to one year warranty, you need to pay the freight.
2. Years after repair the product, you need to pay the freight and cost of repair.
3. All of the products are not for replacement.
4. If the returned products cannot be repaired due to the serious damage or defects, Wallbuys will only send back customers the original defective items.

Dealing with a company that never allows new replacements, even if the item is clearly defective, is a bad idea. This is why you should always read the terms before making a substantial purchase. I hope you can get it resolved through Paypal, but since wallbuys terms are very clear that only repair is covered under warranty, I'm not sure that that will work either. Best of luck.


----------



## picrthis

File a claim with PayPal, BS on their so called "policy" that can make aany policy they wish BUT if you got a bad light they have to replace it or refund period. At this point I would ONLY except a refund, period. Dig your heels in deep and contact PayPal, don't send the light back until they agree or totaly disagree, then send that info to PP, also if you funded your PP purchase via your Credit Card and that is the ONLY way you should evwer use paypal so says my local bank, file a claim with your credit card company too. I had this happened about a year ago, both PayPal stood behind me and so did Visa; WB can't dictate your money and that's what this is really about.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

When Wallbuy was first mentioned on this thread, I checked their website even though my tm26 was in hand and batteries had been ordered. Nowhere on the site could I find where they were located: No address, no phone number. In addition, I clicked on their language choice and got the option of English or Russian. Are they out of Russia or China? Did I miss something as to their identity?


----------



## TEEJ

My TM26 has been perfect, no problems.

As for Wallbuy, well, there are decent and honest dealers in CPFM, etc, and I'd rather patronize those that support our site, than those who prey upon their clientele, etc.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Just want to share my other experience with WallBuy

I also ordered two SRK together with the two TM26... One of the two SRK I received was in bad condition, several chipped off paint on the tail, body and head don't align well, front bezel shows some scratches, reflector has a lot of excess coating. 

Guess what they answered me when I told them the above problem... "but the light can work normally" :shakehead

EDIT: Here's the SRK which they said there's nothing wrong with the light. 
Photo1
Photo2


----------



## thedoc007

picrthis said:


> ...can make any policy they wish BUT if you got a bad light they have to replace it or refund period.



In the United States, I know there are consumer protections in this area, and in that case you would be correct, return policies with replacement or refund are required by law. I'm not sure that is true in China, though, and that is where wallbuys is located. If you make a purchase from them, you should read the policy...you cannot just assume that everything will work out. I agree that they SHOULD replace or refund, but as a practical matter, I don't see how you can force them to make that happen. 

If you had read their policy before you made the purchase, those terms should have been a red flag...clearly they don't even pretend to stand behind their products, and companies like that should be avoided. There is no point in saving a few bucks if you are gonna have a major hassle on your hands if ANYTHING at all goes wrong. Let's all learn a lesson here...do your research before you buy, especially if you are spending hundreds of dollars or more.


----------



## picrthis

While that may be true I in-fact had a Chinese company pull that same thing on me, that is what I was talking about and I got every penney of my money back. It doesn't matter they are in China or not, it's still our money and banking system that they get paid from and thus it can and will be pulled back. They can't hide just because they are in China, now IF you used Western Money or something like that, then yes you are at their mercy otherwise they can make up what ever "policy" they want, if they send you bad junk or defective product PayPal and yuor credit WILL stand behind you and refund.


----------



## Bumble

i have purchased once from WB and it will be my last too.. best chinese site ive used is Fasttech by a long way.


----------



## bluemax_1

Bumble said:


> i have purchased once from WB and it will be my last too.. best chinese site ive used is Fasttech by a long way.



Yep, couple of purchases from FastTech and nothing but compliments for them. Great prices, prompt enough shipping considering it's on the other side of the world (4-5 days to California and then another 2-3 days to me in MI, so generally just over a week.). I've also seen a couple of folks report that they've taken care of replacements with defective equipment promptly.

I'll be sure to avoid WB as if they included a dose of avian flu with every purchase.

That said though, I got my TM26 from Illumination Supply and have nothing but good things to say about the transaction. Very prompt communication and of course, being in the US, I received the light very quickly (wanted to get it in 3 days for a trip).


Max


----------



## TEEJ

bluemax_1 said:


> Yep, couple of purchases from FastTech and nothing but compliments for them. Great prices, prompt enough shipping considering it's on the other side of the world (4-5 days to California and then another 2-3 days to me in MI, so generally just over a week.). I've also seen a couple of folks report that they've taken care of replacements with defective equipment promptly.
> 
> I'll be sure to avoid WB as if they included a dose of avian flu with every purchase.
> 
> That said though, I got my TM26 from Illumination Supply and have nothing but good things to say about the transaction. Very prompt communication and of course, being in the US, I received the light very quickly (wanted to get it in 3 days for a trip).
> 
> 
> Max



Mine was also from Illumination Supply, and flawless.


I have ordered stuff as Fasttech too though, and have been very happy with their service as well. I mostly get 3400 mah 18650's from them.


----------



## bluemax_1

TEEJ said:


> Mine was also from Illumination Supply, and flawless.



Yep, flawless, quick and I figured if there was anything wrong with it, getting it taken care of would be much faster and easier (but it seems Fasttech do a pretty good job with their customer service too). But for the slight difference in price, it was the difference between getting the light in time for the trip vs not (2-3 day shipping from China would have cost more than the light itself).


Max


----------



## picrthis

I also bought my TM26's from Illumination Supply too because of the high dollar I tend to keep those type of purchases in the USA, I've bought other lights from IS too but never-less I have purchased from fasttech too and I am so far very pleased with them too.


----------



## Bumble

latest price on FT is $221.35 , i can see me pulling the trigger on it soon


----------



## shelm

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi all, just want to get some opinions before I open a PayPal dispute case against WallBuy
> 
> I recently received my two NiteCore TM26 from WB and immediately inserted the Li-Ions to test and was very happy with the first unit. So I grabbed the second unit to test for DOA and it powered on no problem, 3...95...540...1700...3500... then pressed the On/Off button to shut down (standby mode)...pressed again... and again.. nothing!?? Unit still outputting light no matter how many times I tried.
> 
> Long story short... They stopped denying the light they sent me was faulty after showing them the video (replicating the problem) I made. At the end of our conversation, I decided to return the light for a replacement but they refused to agree to send a replacement when they receive the faulty unit instead they want to send the light to NiteCore to determine if problem is caused by human (which they said its me) or when manufactured. They also said if NiteCore will say the light was damaged by the user, they will not refund, replace not send me the light! God dammit!! How can I be sure nobody touched the light before they sent me? What if one of their stupid personnel played the light and destroyed prior to dispatch? At least I'm more than certain I didn't break the light. Light was faulty right at the very first try.
> 
> Any suggestion how to return the light and get a full refund? They insist there's no other person to blame but me if NiteCore will say its not a manufacturing error. Like I stated above, the problem is already present at the very first attempt.
> 
> Any opinion is very much appreciated
> 
> PS: Sorry for the rant fellas. Just can't believe how WallBuy handle this type of issue.
> 
> EDIT: Did I mention that they also tried to make me believe that I wasn't doing the right way (tapping the button fully depressed) to shut down the light? They said the right way to shut it down is to press (fully depressed) and hold the button!! Isn't that for LOCKING OUT the light? WTF!



If you're 100% sure that your TM26 is defective, then *it is common procedure* to send it back to your dealer, here: Wallbuys, China. It is the same procedure as with any other dealer, Goinggear, IlluminationSupply, LightJunction, etc. Don't worry, Wallbuys is going to help you. They will forward your unit to Nitecore and at the end of the story you'll receive a working TM26 unit at their costs. Stay calm and please let them (Nitecore staff and Wallbuys staff) do their job. Show some patience and respect, and also give both parties some credit, would you? Geez.

Wallbuys is known for great service, great product and prices. And when someone receives a flashlight doa, then that's always some sort of hassle, e.g. the question who pays for the return shipping costs. You really wrong Wallbuys by your posting behavior!






They will solve your case, you'll see. No need to ***** around and attack them in public.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Shelm, you need read and try to understand what I posted before you talk like one of their rep?

Common procedure to send back to the dealer. Is it that hard to understand what were they trying to achieve? *
"They stopped denying the light they sent me was faulty after showing them the video (replicating the problem) I made"* 

Oh well, guess I have to elaborate it more for you. They were trying to wash their hands to avoid spending more. In other words, they want me to believe the TM26 wasn't faulty, and the way to turn off the light is to fully depress and hold the power button until the light goes out! Are you sure you know the functions of TM26?

How did I disrespect them? By posting here asking how to protect my right?


Same goes for the SRK,
After sending them those photos, this is what they replied *"but the light can work normally"*


If you still think they are doing it right.....you are the best


----------



## shelm

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> you are the best



:twothumbs

i like to hear that!!


----------



## picrthis

@ Lousygreatallgm

No worries you did the right thing and brought the issue to the forum.


@ shelm I believe you ethier work for wallbuys or have some other self serving motive, ethier way your WRONG to chastize him and are out-of-the-line here.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

shelm said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> i like to hear that!!


I know right. Just like WallBuy :thumbsup:


----------



## shelm

picrthis said:


> @ shelm I believe you ethier work for wallbuys or have some other self serving motive, ethier way your WRONG to chastize him and are out-of-the-line here.


i don't work for wallbuys and you are yourself out of line for chastising me.
i am defending the Chinese dealer because i made great experience with all of them, most notably Fasttech and Wallbuys and HKE and ebay, and in the end they always found an agreeable solution for a customer service problem.

it's okay to post on forums. but how about in another new thread?? i thought this thread was discussing the features and problems with THE TORCH and not discussing of the problem of 1 single user WITH 1 DEALER? so maybe i am wrong with my thinking. then it means i am not the best. :nana:


Since we're at it. Anyone knows what "WallBuy" or Wallbuys means? It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## bluemax_1

While this is a thread for discussing the TM26, where to purchase the light is also something of interest to many people.

Lousygreatwallgm is doing prospective buyers a service by posting his experiences with a seller. Based on how they've handled his issues with more than one order, I would never purchase anything from them and I'm glad to have knowledge of this beforehand.

Shelm, if you've had no problems dealing with them, that's fine, but I'm in agreement with picrthis in that you have no cause to tell lgwgm not to post about it here unless you're a wallbuys shill, in which case we still don't want to hear it. Experiences with a particular retailer's customer service policies are good to know when deciding where to make a purchase from, and these aren't $8 lights we're talking about.


Max


----------



## picrthis

shelm said:


> i don't work for wallbuys and you are yourself out of line for chastising me.
> i am defending the Chinese dealer because i made great experience with all of them, most notably Fasttech and Wallbuys and HKE and ebay, and in the end they always found an agreeable solution for a customer service problem.
> 
> it's okay to post on forums. but how about in another new thread?? i thought this thread was discussing the features and problems with THE TORCH and not discussing of the problem of 1 single user WITH 1 DEALER? so maybe i am wrong with my thinking. then it means i am not the best.
> 
> 
> Since we're at it. Anyone knows what "WallBuy" or Wallbuys means? It doesn't make any sense to me.



He posted in the correct thread, you are just trying to de-rail this; you 're still wrong and he is right....end of story. Wallbuys did him wrong and it has nothing to do with the other chinese dealers that you have now brought into this thread or even you as a matter of-fact, it's not your funds. :nana:


----------



## shelm

Let's get back on topic. This thread isn't about shelm being right or having wronged.
So what does Wallbuy or Wallbuys mean? I still understand the wording. Weird!!


----------



## picrthis

@ Lousygreatallgm

Any updates on the situation? Keep us posted.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

picrthis said:


> @ Lousygreatallgm
> 
> Any updates on the situation? Keep us posted.


Still waiting for an update from them (asked me to wait for some reason)

Will keep you guys posted

Thanks for the help


----------



## windstrings

Frys electronics has a reputation for reselling returned items... A trick many overseas stores can get away with because they figure th customer will deal with the factory instead of sending it back. 
I try not to be too cheap... If someone is earning my money I expect to pay them enough to make a profit or they have no incentive for delivering good service and QA for hood products. 

If a company can sell more for poor QA, where's the incentive to do otherwise? 

Support your American vendors when they are trying to make an honest living.. Otherwise we won't have them. 


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickBose

@*LOUSYGREATWALLGM*: Nitecore/Sysmax seems to have reasonably good service. I had a faulty EA2 as described in this thread http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-fit-Eneloop&p=4092737&highlight=#post4092737 . The eBay dealer I bought it from closed his shop, I contacted Nitecore and they admitted there was a faulty batch and agreed to give me a replacement which was flawless. I said "reasonably good", if they paid for the postage then it would be "really good service" (as obviously that's their fault to let out that faulty batch) . So hopefully you will get your TM26 fixed or replaced. After all we are speaking of a light that is more than $250 here.


----------



## moshow9

It is apparent Shelm himself lacks respect for other forum members as he continues to post in the same manner. It's best to either ignore or report his posts at this point.

That said, how did you pay for your light LOUSYGREATWALLGM and what dealer was this? If this was not user-damaged and they deny replacement, and if you paid with a credit card, I would recommend contesting it with your credit card company/bank. This depends on what you hear from Nitecore, and the amount of time it takes to here a response.


----------



## lumenjedi1

I don't care what anyone on any thread says the strobe feature on lights are a effective weapon useing my TM26 @ work on sat nite and caught someone on my site he ran towards me so I quickly double clicked and strobed his ***! It stoped him in tracks with enough time to pull pepper spray out. so for anyone doubting the affects of bright light strobe light on someone's eyes at night being effective they really don't know what they're talking about. was showing light to a couple of officers that arrived on site they thought it was awesome and as far as strobes on a light go the TM26 as a terrific strobe


----------



## TEEJ

shelm said:


> i don't work for wallbuys and you are yourself out of line for chastising me.
> i am defending the Chinese dealer because i made great experience with all of them, most notably Fasttech and Wallbuys and HKE and ebay, and in the end they always found an agreeable solution for a customer service problem.
> 
> it's okay to post on forums. but how about in another new thread?? i thought this thread was discussing the features and problems with THE TORCH and not discussing of the problem of 1 single user WITH 1 DEALER? so maybe i am wrong with my thinking. then it means i am not the best. :nana:
> 
> 
> Since we're at it. Anyone knows what "WallBuy" or Wallbuys means? It doesn't make any sense to me.



Perhaps wallbuys and other topics other than about the TM26 could be in a new thread? (Otherwise, I'd assume it was a Great Wall of China reference?)


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

Hi guys, just want to update you all who have been very supportive in my recent nightmare. WB finally agreed to refund the TM26 (including the return shipping cost). Thanks all


----------



## lumenjedi1

@ least they made up for it maybe rep that helped you had a bad day or is just a jerk,I had that prob before.well congrats & enjoy


----------



## picrthis

Congrats......well done, unlike what someone else told you I think posting on here got their attention; many of those companies read these forum threads.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

picrthis said:


> Congrats......well done, unlike what someone else told you I think posting on here got their attention; many of those companies read these forum threads.



Agree.

When something like this happens, it is good to verbalize the situation with us, seems like. When my shipment was incomplete from a Chinese website, I did not threaten to post negative comments. I told them that I would be glad to report how well they handled the mistake, and mentioned my user name on this forum, hopefully to bolster their motivation to do the right thing. doingoutdoor.com quickly rectified the situation and gave me a ~10 dollar value gift that I was considering, (had it in my cart for a while) and is now on my keys, used everyday. And I reported the facts on this thread.

As was said here before, it's those times when a problem is fixed (or not) that we find out the integrity of a vendor. And we members need to know who's naughty AND nice. With lower profit margins like some of these sites work with, it's no surprise that they will try to get away with the least effort and expense, in addition to preventing themselves from being ripped off by dishonest buyers.

One does wonder why some of these websites are named Wallbuy, or DoingOutdoor. Maybe the first was Great Wall related, or maybe they wanted to infer they were the Walmart of China or something. DoingOutdoor was probably meant to convey a dynamic outdoor lifestyle of exploring, or doing fun outdoor activities. Maybe it sounds funny to some of us, doingoutdoor, however, does not imply defecating in the backyard though. Get it? Doing outdoors? Kidding aside, doingoutdoor.com has interesting products, including titanium stuff and nitecore accessories as well as 3400 mah KeepPower 18650 batteries that were $50 instead of $80 for four of them. That is, if you can handle a ten day to two week wait (or more). IlluminationSupply.com certainly did me right too, and they are American based. And Lighthound.com has NyoGel grease and really cool, long lasting, glow in the dark parachute (550) cord.......ramble terminated. Sorry


----------



## shelm

KITROBASKIN said:


> One does wonder why some of these websites are named Wallbuy, or DoingOutdoor. Maybe the first was Great Wall related, or maybe they wanted to infer they were the Walmart of China or something. DoingOutdoor was probably meant to convey a dynamic outdoor lifestyle of exploring, or doing fun outdoor activities. Maybe it sounds funny to some of us, doingoutdoor, however, does not imply defecating in the backyard though. Get it? Doing outdoors?



Had not thought of it but you're probably right with the naming schemes. They have to be derivations from better known businesses.
WalMart.com => BestBuy.com/BestBuys.com => Great Wall of China => GreatWallBuy.com => WalBuys.com => i get it now 
GoingOutdoor.com => GoingGear.com => DoingOutdoor.com => okay 

Thanks!!


----------



## Patriot

lumenjedi1 said:


> I don't care what anyone on any thread says the strobe feature on lights are a effective weapon



Great testimony to use of strobe. It's quite intense with the TM26. I guess I haven't been paying attention lately but I didn't know there were still significant numbers of people clamming that strobe is ineffective, useless or no more effective than constant on. I think it's been proven beyond a reasonable doubt through the science of eyesight. I would only differ in the terminology in that I'm still of the group that considers light a deterrent rather than a weapon.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Thanks patriot,I guess untill you have to use it in defence they don't know.with constant on you have steady beam coming out and as you know a light is at its brightest when it first ignites. so with constant flickering each little burts is more intense. that with the constant light dark configuration Hurts the eye more or you could get lucky and the person attacking you has epileptic seizures. I also I 
prefer to use light as deterrent I teach my guards that but to have 3500lm bursting into your eyes at dead of night is quite helpful. but I always tell my guards to shine often and shine brightly. 90 percent of the time we have no issues but once in awhile someone gets froggy and jumps so they get 3500 lumens of p*** your pants


----------



## lumenjedi1

And don't forget a lot of people were basing on Strobe before TM 26 came out made strobe much more effective all my friends and my girlfriend would say different considering I shined them all and that was in completely lit room most ir lights and take out camera iris. on one of those modern weapons shows they had a gun that was a light shot for different spectrum lasers in a pattern in an out towards humans eyes they say it would blind you for 15 minutes. it's just common sense and science really. and I've noticed a lot of people that say that are the ones that just collect and store not use everyday not actually used to prove it does blind people


----------



## Showmethelight

lumenjedi1 said:


> And don't forget a lot of people were basing on Strobe before TM 26 came out made strobe much more effective all my friends and my girlfriend would say different considering I shined them all and that was in completely lit room most ir lights and take out camera iris. on one of those modern weapons shows they had a gun that was a light shot for different spectrum lasers in a pattern in an out towards humans eyes they say it would blind you for 15 minutes. it's just common sense and science really. and I've noticed a lot of people that say that are the ones that just collect and store not use everyday not actually used to prove it does blind people



Huh? Only one to have been so far as too something?


----------



## houser23

lumenjedi1 said:


> And don't forget a lot of people were basing on Strobe before TM 26 came out made strobe much more effective all my friends and my girlfriend would say different considering I shined them all and that was in completely lit room most ir lights and take out camera iris. on one of those modern weapons shows they had a gun that was a light shot for different spectrum lasers in a pattern in an out towards humans eyes they say it would blind you for 15 minutes. it's just common sense and science really. and I've noticed a lot of people that say that are the ones that just collect and store not use everyday not actually used to prove it does blind people



Jesus Christ man.... I can't for the life of me figure out what you wrote here.


----------



## lumenjedi1

Well if you read other posts its about the effect of the strobe,the rest are somestuff I heard.sorry I'm on my phone so sometimes I skip commas and periods makes kinda hard to read sorry just a post


----------



## windstrings

Loooool! 

Alan.. Sent with GS4


----------



## gteague

thanks to all for this thread. just finished every page of it as i await my own tiny monster.

three days ago i had no idea this light existed. but i had bought a nitecore ec25 to hold me over until henry at hds gets his parts situation squared away and my clicky 200 executive model gets built, but i digress ...

... anyway, i was showing the new ec25 (my first nitecore light and my first 18650 light) to my co-worker who went to their web page and, being a west texas deer hunter, glommed onto the tm26 as ideal for mounting on a tripod in his stand, so i read through some pages as well and we were both blown away by the specs and impressed with the quality of the ec25 and accessories from this company. i was also impressed by the price--but not _favorably_ impressed, mind you! i mean, i've paid $200 for lights more than once (witness the hds clicky i've had on order for nearly a year--as a 45-year night worker i will not hesitate to pay for a quality tool that is absolutely essential), but nearly double that price decided me that i could wait for the next generation of super lights although i did find prices of around $329-349 at amazon--some included various batteries.

but over the next couple of days i couldn't get the idea of this light out of my mind and when i saw a no-reserve ebay auction ending in one hour from the same seller from which i'd bought my ec25 and was at $188, i said 'woah, that price is not outrageous. especially for a nib kit from a reputable us nitecore-authorized dealer.

bottom line, after a fierce last-few-seconds battle, i won the auction at just under $250 with priority shipping, so my light should be arriving wednesday or thursday of this week.

and, after all that, i come to my question which, in nearly 40 pages of forum posts you'd think i'd already found the answer to: 

at the beginnings of this thread and on some of the youtube reviews, reviewers said that aw (AW) cells were working fine in their lights. but as i read more and more i began to see people who claimed they didn't work. my ec25 was my first 18650 light and i was not at all aware of the flat-top vs button-top issue as evidenced by the fact i'd already ordered some aw 3400mah batteries from lighthound. when they arrived i compared them with the only 18650 battery i had--one out of a hexbright flashlight which i'd been using in the ec25. well, the difference between these cells was night and day. i'll bet there at least a 2-4mm difference in length with the aw being shorter. the ?cathode? even seems slightly recessed instead of protruded, if that makes sense. and of course it didn't near work in the ec25 and now i'm extremely worried they won't work in the tm26 either.

(and yes, you've caught me out in a lie. the ec25 wasn't my first 18650 light, the hexbright was. in my defense, the hexbright has been gathering dust in some drawer somewhere and i only remembered it when i needed the 18650 battery out of it--at least i got _some_ use from it. [g])

so can anyone definitely confirm or deny that AW 3400mah (the label reads: AW IC Protection built-in li-ion recharageable 3.6v 18650 3400mah (12.2wh)) will or will not work? if not, i'm going to have to scramble to get some cells here by the time the light arrives. i notice amazon doesn't really have any non-off-brand cells that will ship with prime.

the ones i see from reading the thread that do work (in the 3100-3400mah capacity, which is what i want) seem to be panasonic, orbotronic?, eagletac, redilast, and perhaps one or two more i've forgotten. oh, and nitecore i guess, which should go without saying since they seem to be the ones putting these idiotic lock out devices to keep certain batteries out. might need another thread to have all that explained to me. [g]

anyway, tks for any tips on whether the AWs have a chance of working or not or whether i need to scoot around and get another brand coming instead.

/guy


----------



## gteague

bad form to reply to my own post i'm sure. but i was re-watching some of the youtube reviews when i realized that turbobb73's video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z7PUB5MYHc) at about 11:16 addresses specifically the AW 2600s not working. tks also to @lousygreatwallgm pm'ing me the same conclusion about the time i was watching the video.

ok, at least i know i can get some nitecore 3100s here by the time the light arrives since i have a ready online source for them. if needed i'll upgrade those later to a higher current capacity and i'll find another use for the AW's. i'll most likely get a set of magnets so i can use them (the AW's) as spares in the meantime.

/guy


----------



## warmurf

This light cries out for Panasonic 3400s. It runs for ages on them. You can also get them cheaper now at the likes of FFs.


----------



## riccardo

I'm really disappointed.. 
I bought a TM26 from FastTech and paid the extra 50 buks for EMS shipping to Russia, the box was posted on may 11th and it left HK in a few days but after that nothing! No more records on tracking system, it has never been scanned in Russia, it never arrived here!

Today I have opened a ticket with F.T., but after almost 4 weeks of wait and without having a guess about when this story will finish I'm really disappointed.


----------



## TEEJ

gteague said:


> bad form to reply to my own post i'm sure. but i was re-watching some of the youtube reviews when i realized that turbobb73's video (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z7PUB5MYHc) at about 11:16 addresses specifically the AW 2600s not working. tks also to @lousygreatwallgm pm'ing me the same conclusion about the time i was watching the video.
> 
> ok, at least i know i can get some nitecore 3100s here by the time the light arrives since i have a ready online source for them. if needed i'll upgrade those later to a higher current capacity and i'll find another use for the AW's. i'll most likely get a set of magnets so i can use them (the AW's) as spares in the meantime.
> 
> /guy



Get the 3400 mah 18650's, they are not only higher mah (Obviously...) than the 2900, 31000's, etc, but the chemistry works out so that the power UNDER LOAD gives disproportionally more amps for a longer time period...IE: They have the go go juice to power high powered lights longer/brighter depending on regulation, etc. (A 3400 mah cell lasts ~ 8.8% longer as per the increase in mah...but, if the run was at a higher amp load, the 3400 mah cell might last 2-3x longer than that, than the 3100 cell might, and so forth)


----------



## xoomercom

warmurf said:


> This light cries out for Panasonic 3400s. It runs for ages on them. You can also get them cheaper now at the likes of FFs.



FF? not sure of the source. If cannot post, PM me please.

I noticed Amazon has so 3400 Panasonic cells wrapped in green, are these the ones?


----------



## TM26Atti

Just received my TM26, and put it in the fully charged Nitecore 3100mAh batteries. on every level even a 3500 lumen the light is barely lights up. Very disappointed , I have no clue what I am doing wrong, or what is the problem. Anyone has a suggestion?


----------



## windstrings

Humm... Put only one battery in, if it works move it to the next station until you verify all 4 stations are working. 
Then test each battery to confirm they all are good. 

Alan.. Sent with GS4


----------



## warmurf

xoomercom said:


> FF? not sure of the source. If cannot post, PM me please.
> 
> I noticed Amazon has so 3400 Panasonic cells wrapped in green, are these the ones?


Sorry, should have said FT, Fast tech. Their price is pretty good and delivery was pretty fast.


----------



## TM26Atti

Was a good advice, I just tried with 1 battery, and 1 slot shows 4.20V all the other 3 shows 2.96, will try with the other batteries as well, so what does at mean what is wrong?







windstrings said:


> Humm... Put only one battery in, if it works move it to the next station until you verify all 4 stations are working.
> Then test each battery to confirm they all are good.
> 
> Alan.. Sent with GS4


----------



## windstrings

The exact same battery shows those different voltages in different chambers? 
If so, something must be wrong with the light. 

Alan.. Sent with Galaxy S4


----------



## gteague

got the shipping notices from _edisonbright _that my tm26 and nitecore 3100mah batteries had shipped to arrive (hopefully) by wednesday.

i checked with my goto light source, lighthound here in texas, and he recommended redilast batteries for the ec25 and tm26. unfortunately, he was down to the last one but he does carry the magnet spacers so that i can use the aw3400s i bought by mistake on other things.

after checking ebay without seeing anything that jumped out at me and unwilling to wait for a shipment from asia, i re-visited amazon and although there were still no prime deals i found this pkg of four orbtronics that will ship from orbtronics themselves:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ8W3KC/?tag=cpf0b6-20

just over $15 per battery and right in the description it says 'protected' and 'button'. without prime shipping it may take until early next week to get these, but i'll have the nitecore ones to use until then.

unless something goes wrong from here i'm pretty impressed with edisonbright so far. they ran a no reserve auction so that i got a fair price on the tm26 and even took my 'best offer' on the set of nitecorp batteries. they answered all my emails promptly, shipped promptly and emailed me the tracking numbers. they also sell on amazon and in fact my ec25 came from them although, ordering through amazon, i never dealt with them directly.

/guy


----------



## stevieo

from my limited experience with nitecore bats i am not impressed. they seem to be of inferior quality & are not a battery brand i would buy. my tm26 from Edison came bundled with 2600 mah nitecores. i never used them & noticed after a week in a drawer that the protection circuit separated & was dangling from the negative end of one of the cells. I use the orbtronic branded protected 3400 panasonic ncr18650b button tops & order directly from orbtronic. they are pretty fat & do not fit a lot of 18650 tubes but they fit the tm26 just fine & so far I am pleased with the orbtronic panys.


----------



## TM26Atti

Yes, they were showing different .. So i am sending back . And just made a deal with EdisonBright on Ebay , he gave me a great deal, and I bought extra 3100 mAh batteries earlier. I am so pleased with his service!


----------



## riccardo

Did anybody tried to remove the bezels/reflectors to check if the LEDs can be easily accessed from the top? I'd like to replace them one day with XP-G2 neutrals, if they will ever receive my flashlight!!

I know it's a risky operation but it can give a lot of satisfaction...!!


----------



## windstrings

TM26Atti said:


> Was a good advice, I just tried with 1 battery, and 1 slot shows 4.20V all the other 3 shows 2.96, will try with the other batteries as well, so what does at mean what is wrong?



That's over a volt difference? 

Just for grins I did the same test with my 3400mah redilast. 
Used just one battery.... 
1. All four batteries in the light showed 4.07 volts "no recent charge". 
2. Only one battery showed 3.96 volts in all chambers. 

The slight lower voltage is expected with one battery since full brightness sucks one battery more than 4 together to share the load. 

Alan.. Sent with Galaxy S4


----------



## TM26Atti

1 slot shows for 4.21v, for 1 battery, if i put the next slot , will show 2.96V. So I tested all 4 slot 1 by 1 with all 4 batteries, same results. Also the 4 batteries shows did not charged and holds 1 h on level 1. But the batteries fully charged, so it is not the battery.


----------



## picrthis

gteague said:


> got the shipping notices from _edisonbright _that my tm26 and nitecore 3100mah batteries had shipped to arrive (hopefully) by wednesday.
> 
> i checked with my goto light source, lighthound here in texas, and he recommended redilast batteries for the ec25 and tm26. unfortunately, he was down to the last one but he does carry the magnet spacers so that i can use the aw3400s i bought by mistake on other things.
> 
> after checking ebay without seeing anything that jumped out at me and unwilling to wait for a shipment from asia, i re-visited amazon and although there were still no prime deals i found this pkg of four orbtronics that will ship from orbtronics themselves:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BJ8W3KC/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> just over $15 per battery and right in the description it says 'protected' and 'button'. without prime shipping it may take until early next week to get these, but i'll have the nitecore ones to use until then.
> 
> unless something goes wrong from here i'm pretty impressed with edisonbright so far. they ran a no reserve auction so that i got a fair price on the tm26 and even took my 'best offer' on the set of nitecorp batteries. they answered all my emails promptly, shipped promptly and emailed me the tracking numbers. they also sell on amazon and in fact my ec25 came from them although, ordering through amazon, i never dealt with them directly.
> 
> /guy



If amazon didn't ship yet cancel the order and order them directly from orbtronics website, they will ship them out same day and you'll have them in 2 days after that using 1st Class mail......been there done that, the ortronics 3400 are very good batteries for the TM26 I have a set myself.


----------



## picrthis

riccardo said:


> Did anybody tried to remove the bezels/reflectors to check if the LEDs can be easily accessed from the top? I'd like to replace them one day with XP-G2 neutrals, if they will ever receive my flashlight!!
> 
> I know it's a risky operation but it can give a lot of satisfaction...!!



Tear yours apart and let us know how you make out..........I'm not touching my Tm26 $$$$


----------



## gteague

picrthis said:


> If amazon didn't ship yet cancel the order and order them directly from orbtronics website, they will ship them out same day and you'll have them in 2 days after that using 1st Class mail......been there done that, the ortronics 3400 are very good batteries for the TM26 I have a set myself.



thanks! i'll remember that.

they in fact did ship today from orbtronics via priority mail (i paid the extra few bucks to expedite) and thus they have a very good chance of getting here by thursday since i live right next to dfw airport and usps priority nearly always gets here in two days--from east or west coast. one reason i like lighthound (based in houston) is that they have free usps priority shipping for any order over $75 (i do have to pay tax, but unfortunately for all of us, that might not be a special factor in the near future) and from houston that means overnight for me. unfortunately, they were temporarily out of 3400mah button-top cells.

/guy


----------



## asf

I bought 4 of these from Fasttech and they fit the TM26 and work well.

Very good price too and fast shipping the the east coast of the USA.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104

I definitely recommend these batteries and Fasttech.

The Orbotronics are a little more expensive but both are Panasonic cells.


----------



## riccardo

@asf:

Can you tell us if the fit is tight? 
It seems that with longer cells to close the battery compartment you need to squeeze it a bit, as consequence the battery springs bend a little. 
It's not a big problem but it seems that after that the flashlight is not working anymore with CR123A (unless you rise the springs again).

I bought my TM26 on FastTech together with 4 NiteCore 2600 mAh because I was afraid of tight fit, but I also was watching those Panasonic... at 17.62$/pair they are a bargain!!

Anyway, I'm still waiting my TM26, there's some problem with the EMS shipping and after a month I'm still waiting.. and no new tracking records since 24 days..!! I'm getting crazy..


----------



## gteague

i'm at a loss for words. wow! my first outside test of the tm26 was during an intense rainstorm. i didn't go out in it, but the light cut through the rain like butter. and even though i know that saying this will get me flagged on some homeland security lists--the tm26 is the suitcase nuke of flashlights!

did i say wow! yet? [g]

/guy


----------



## KITROBASKIN

For you new users: You will find out that the tm26 has amazing runtime at light levels lesser flashlights falter. I never have an issue with the turbo cutting off because I don't leave it on that long. It is not necessary. When I do want a lot of light for some time it is easy to half press from turbo and alternate between level 4 and 5. Batteries that don't do well high current draw are a disappointment. In addition, when batteries start to be depleted, turbo will not be available. But then again, with the status display it is easy to be on top of that. I use a bungee cord barely small enough (after stretching) to fit the lanyard opening but you should consider some type of lanyard. It fits really well in the hand that way also.

amazingly bright, amazing runtime


----------



## gteague

my first experience with nitecore was with an ec25 i bought a few days before the tm26. i was very pleased to see that the tm26 uses the nearly exact same ui (button presses) as the ec25. except it's even better. my ec25 has a more positive half-stop in that there was no doubt where the half-stop ended because there was like a firm 'click'.

but from the start i had trouble with the ec25 despite a couple of hours of practice. i would invariably double-half-click about once or twice of every 4-5 trys. i can't describe it, but it was like my thumb would 'bounce' on the button. it is very frustrating when that happens on this type of interface since you have to cycle through all the levels to get back to where you were.

the next frustrating thing with the ec25 (although minor in the extreme) was that i could never get to the 'beacon' mode. i would double click to put it into strobe, then click all the way down and hold and it would cycle into sos mode. but then, no matter whether i kept pressure on the switch or if i released then clicked and held again i would never see the beacon mode.

both these issues i had with the ec25 are not issues on the tm26. although the tm26 doesn't have near as firm half-click-stops as the ec25, i never get the bounces and i can smoothly move between each level and perform the half-click-and-hold to go into turbo mode.

and, although i did buy the tm26 partly or mostly because of the novelty of the oled, it still manages to shock me how useful it is and how well they programmed it although i could wish that the display was larger as my aging eyes in bifocals have problems reading it at certain distances. but even after reading perhaps 100 pages of forum posts and watching a couple hours of you tube reviews, i didn't realize that the oled displayed the strobe, sos, and beacon mode labels when the light is in one of those modes. in any case, absolutely no problem reaching beacon mode on the tm26 whereas for some reason i find it impossible on the ec25. it might simply be because your thumb has more 'anchor' space on the tm26. 

while i'm on the subject of the ec25, it falls down next to the tm26 for having no real 'low' mode. after the impressive performance last night on turbo in the rainstorm, i walked into a small bedroom and turned out all the lights and the 3 lumen low mode was just absolutely perfect for walking through my small, dark apartment. and it will be perfect for the power outages we suffer nearly weekly this time of year due to thunderstorms rolling through. stand it on end in low mode for basic navigation and bump it up to the next level ?95 lumens? bounced off the low, white ceiling for a very useful amount of light that will last, what?, nearly a couple of days on fresh cells?

my very favorite aspect of the ui is the ability to have momentary low, momentary turbo, locked low, and locked turbo immediately available from off. i have carried an hds clicky for the last several years and i'm spoiled with the programming flexibility to set it up just exactly the way you want. on nearly any other flashlight i use i miss being able to set exact lumen levels and i would love to have that feature in nitecore flashlights because no one is ever going to select the right 3 or 4 or 5 levels for you personally--it's invariably a compromise.

as you might guess, i couldn't be more pleased with this purchase. i've worked nights all my life and flashlights are very serious business with me. i've found that you can never ever get one that has every feature you want in the form factor you want with the power source you want (thus the millions of posts on this forum, eh? [g]) and when you find one that meets a majority of your criteria it pleases you immensely and makes it worth all the money you 'wasted' on the hunt.

/guy


----------



## asf

"@asf:

Can you tell us if the fit is tight? 
It seems that with longer cells to close the battery compartment you need to squeeze it a bit, as consequence the battery springs bend a little. 
It's not a big problem but it seems that after that the flashlight is not working anymore with CR123A (unless you rise the springs again).

I bought my TM26 on FastTech together with 4 NiteCore 2600 mAh because I was afraid of tight fit, but I also was watching those Panasonic... at 17.62$/pair they are a bargain!!

Anyway, I'm still waiting my TM26, there's some problem with the EMS shipping and after a month I'm still waiting.. and no new tracking records since 24 days..!! I'm getting crazy.."




It is slightly tight and you can only notice that when you unscrew the tail end to make sure the light doesn't accidentally come on (I do this instead of using the Standby Mode). But it being slightly tight, seems to cause no problem.

The price for those batteries is very good and Fasttech has fast shipping and very good customer service.


----------



## TEEJ

The Eagletac 3400's for example, are more $, but significantly shorter than the Fastec's, etc...and fit in/out with less spring compression/wear.







Some are the ~ same length as the Eagletac, but are fatter, etc. The Fastec's are ~ the same length as two stacked 18350's (70 mm)


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Trying to learn how to post a link to a video. I_t does have the tm26 in it. And I did want to show the Spec-Ops medical pouch used for the light.( Go to 1:30 to see the pouch) It's really about EDC and the belt buckle I use: A 1 inch Austri-Alpin Cobra-S. If anyone knows an appropriate thread to post this. I'll do it. Thanks in advance for not getting testy about thread straying.

_[video=youtube;HngG3Oc0EYE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HngG3Oc0EYE[/video]


----------



## windstrings

KITROBASKIN said:


> Trying to learn how to post a link to a video.



When using Tapatalk I just "if on youtube" share the video to email, copy the link it makes for you and then discard the email, then paste that copied link in to here. 


Alan.. Sent with Galaxy S4


----------



## riccardo

My TM26 Just arrived, it's much smaller than what I thought!!
I tried it just indoor, here it's still sunny.. it's a beast!! 

But on the other hand it reminded me why I was keeping far from CW tints..!!!!!

I think that I'll soon look for a photographic filter to warm a little bit this monster, than when I'll have more time (who knows when!!) I'll try to find something to unscrew the bezels and I'll have a look about the possibility to swap the LEDs.

I can imagine this monster with 4 XM-l2 NW in a good tint..


----------



## fredted40x

Just waiting on FastTech to replace mine with the broken screen.

They have had it for at least 21 days now and 6 days ago she went to the warehouse to try and find it. Think she's got lost as she hasn't replied to my email.

Have now put a PayPal resolution complaint in just incase they arnt legit and waiting for the 45 day complaint procedure to end.


----------



## Bumble

fredted40x said:


> Just waiting on FastTech to replace mine with the broken screen.
> 
> They have had it for at least 21 days now and 6 days ago she went to the warehouse to try and find it. Think she's got lost as she hasn't replied to my email.
> 
> Have now put a PayPal resolution complaint in just incase they arnt legit and waiting for the 45 day complaint procedure to end.



with what ive seen posted about FT you should be ok... no reply does seem a little strange though. keep us posted on what happens. at this present moment in time there is the dragon boat festival holiday which has just been celebrated.... but 6 days doesnt tie in with that.


----------



## fredted40x

Just had a email saying if i close the PayPal dispute then they will send the light. 

I replied that when I receive the light I will close it and not before. 

That's not how it works, they solve it then the dispute gets closed. They have 20 days now to deliver the goods.


----------



## pjandyho

fredted40x said:


> Just had a email saying if i close the PayPal dispute then they will send the light.
> 
> I replied that when I receive the light I will close it and not before.
> 
> That's not how it works, they solve it then the dispute gets closed. They have 20 days now to deliver the goods.


They have no grounds to bargain with you. They sent you something that is broken they replace it. If they sit on it then they got to face the dispute on PayPal, period. Don't give in to their request.


----------



## asf

Fasttech was slow in shipping my batteries and I kept pressuring them, sending them an email everyday asking them why it takes so long just to ship some batteries. They responded to my emails quickly. Continue to put pressure on them, for me it worked.


----------



## fredted40x

Before they were pretty good at replying but since returning they havnt.

I have said they can give a refund if they arnt happy sending the item with a PayPal dispute still in place.


----------



## fredted40x

They are now going down the root of. We havnt received the item back yet. 

I have tracked delivery saying it was delivered and a image of the package before I sent. Not sure how else to prove this. 

Are there any good TM26 offers around at the minute? 

Is now still a good time to buy a TM26? Just thinking about them releasing a l2 led version.


----------



## stevo250

Anyone notice the tm26 is now $383 on FT. Along with all the other nitecore lights going up in price. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R


----------



## Bumble

stevo250 said:


> Anyone notice the tm26 is now $383 on FT. Along with all the other nitecore lights going up in price.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R



yep.. serious price hikes on sunwayman and jetbeam too.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM

For the life of me , I seem can't get to demo mode :tired:. Anyone successfully entered demo mode?


----------



## riccardo

For curious and modders:

I managed to unscrew a bezel of my TM26, the glass and the o-ring are getting out pretty easily but the reflector is just staying in it's place.. there's no room for any tools to grab it and it is not getting out for pure gravity. I think I should make some kind of "bended toothpick" with a very sharp tip to get between the LED centering ring and the end of reflector but I'm not sure since I don't want to take the risk of scratching the reflective surface.

Next days I might insist a little shaking and hitting the torch on a wooden bench head down with one bezel, glass and o-ring removed... I'm really curious to watch under the reflector to evaluate the feasibility of a LED swap. Four XM-L2 NW in the 5000K region would make a great upgrade!

Anyway at the moment I'm planning to filter the TM26 to remove the dominant and get a more neutral tint. With filters I'll lose some output but not more than if the flashlight were assembled with a lower binned NW LEDs, the loss should be somewhere in the 20-30% region..

The filter discussion is going on here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...With-Filters&p=4227296&highlight=#post4227296


----------



## fredted40x

stevo250 said:


> Anyone notice the tm26 is now $383 on FT. Along with all the other nitecore lights going up in price.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R



Wow. They won't be getting a order out of me at the price. 

They have refunded the money for the faulty one I had trough the PayPal dispute. I paid $239 for it. Gone up by over $100. 

No chance.


----------



## nanotech17

FT used to it for $22x after a week or so it's $24x another week passed it's $28x - now it's not worth mentioning 
Must be the pressure and tons of complaints from other online retailers.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Just a guess.

Maybe FastTech is upping the price because of an increase of returns eating into their profit margin.


----------



## windstrings

KITROBASKIN said:


> Just a guess.
> 
> Maybe FastTech is upping the price because of an increase of returns eating into their profit margin.



Or they are finally paying someone to QA them before they ship... Lol! 

Mine works perfect so I'm sure it's luck of the draw... But I didn't order from them either. 

Alan.. Sent with Galaxy S4


----------



## TEEJ

LOL

As with happens on the job, I dropped my TM26 onto concrete while investigating a burned building, a fall of about 5' with a bounce and a few more impacts. It has a few small nicks and so forth in the AL, but works as flawlessly as before, no loss in functions/performance.

As this one was new, I have not had a chance to accidentally break it yet....but, this was a good start.



So far though, I am VERY happy with the light.


----------



## gteague

TEEJ said:


> <del> I am VERY happy with the light.



+1

even more so now that it seems i got mine at the bottom of the price curve! 

never fear, they'll drop again when a competing model or brand arrives.

/guy


----------



## windstrings

I imagine it's supply and demand, we caught them early. 

Alan.. Sent with Galaxy S4


----------



## Brown3ulie

Two buttons and a display...I'm liking this so far!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Brown3ulie said:


> Two buttons and a display...I'm liking this so far!




HAVE FUN!


----------



## gteague

had my first semi-extended outing with the tm26 last night and found two 'design bugs' i'll call them.

first is the placement of the charger cover next to the tripod socket. this cover is rubber and 'tacky' and, although i haven't yet chanced the experiment, i'm pretty sure the tacky rubber surface of a tripod head platform will grab the cover and twist it off unless extreme care is taken in mounting the tm26 onto the tripod head. also, when your thumb is hovering over the main button on top your forefinger is on this cover at bottom and (see the next comment) might snag and drag it off if you think the light is dropping and you snatch at it. i think this cover needs to be countersunk a fraction of a millimeter so that you can screw the device onto a tripod.

second is that the surface of the tm26 is pretty slick despite it looking like there are plenty of uneven surfaces and scoring for handholds. i found that in actual use when you are carrying the device with one hand with the head pointing down at the ground as you would carry it casually it tends to slip gradually downwards out of your hand and this would be much worse if your hand was slick with sweat or rain. you can improve your grip somewhat by moving your thumb from the button area and gripping on each side of the head on the vents. you can also twist or tighten the wrist lanyard so that it takes some of the weight off or perhaps holster it when you don't anticipate needing it in a hurry.

/guy


----------



## Kabible

Some adhesive bumper tape (with gritty surface) applied to the smooth surfaces will solve that problem. I used some on the front strap of a Colt 1911 which greatly improved the grip.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Bungee cord small enough to fit lanyard hole and tight enough to let the torch hang naturally with thumb on main switch. I now have a plastic cap for the threaded hole that keeps the rubber cap for the charging port in a secure position (although I've never had a problem with it)

On a side note: I have been leaving the light on standby with no noticeable loss in runtime and no "accidental activations". Of course it is set on level one for the everyday setting.


----------



## TEEJ

KITROBASKIN said:


> Bungee cord small enough to fit lanyard hole and tight enough to let the torch hang naturally with thumb on main switch. I now have a plastic cap for the threaded hole that keeps the rubber cap for the charging port in a secure position (although I've never had a problem with it)
> 
> On a side note: I have been leaving the light on standby with no noticeable loss in runtime and no "accidental activations". Of course it is set on level one for the everyday setting.



I find I need to lock it out to avoid in-holster activation, etc. I can turn it to the lowest output though, so if it does go on, nothing bad actually happens except a bit of extra light in the holster, etc.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

TEEJ said:


> I find I need to lock it out to avoid in-holster activation, etc. I can turn it to the lowest output though, so if it does go on, nothing bad actually happens except a bit of extra light in the holster, etc.




I respect that. With a larger holster that I use now, it probably won't accidentally turn on. When I was using the stock holster, I would have the bungee cord lanyard 'encircle' the power switch, hoping THAT would keep it from coming on. But a quarter turn lockout has been recommended on this thread numerous times.


----------



## unclekenz

I've had my TM26 for only a day ... having previously been attracted to the concept of a small footprint flashlight with a balanced combination of throw and spread (as indicated in the review) and now having trialled it, am quite impressed with my choice!

My query though is about a diffuser for it ... to be able to stand it on its butt end and use it as a camping light. So far research suggests NiteCore has no diffuser available for it, so interested in alternate solutions that may already have been uncovered by TM26ers.

Any thoughts would be appreciated and I'd be happy to discuss ideas here. Cheers.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Yes this forum is 38 pages long, but, from my perspective there is a lot of interesting info contained within. No one is saying every word is gold but some very informed, experienced people weighed in. LumenJedi spoke of using the mildly opaque caps on cheap water bottles placed on each emitter while on tailstand. It works. I mentioned cutting a thin piece of clear polycarbonate then "frosting" it with fine steel wool and attaching with a very wide broccoli rubber band. Mixed results. Seamus OReilly(?) found a cheap, thin, opaque plastic drinking glass that can be pressed down over the entire head. That sounds the best to me but didn't try it. I just shine it on a white ceiling without any diffuser, using 3 or 90 something lumens for the desired illumination. It does not overheat at those levels and lasts forever but you should consider the effect of putting any kind of diffuser over such a powerful torch.


----------



## Patriot

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> As with happens on the job, I dropped my TM26 onto concrete while investigating a burned building, a fall of about 5' with a bounce and a few more impacts. It has a few small nicks and so forth in the AL, but works as flawlessly as before, no loss in functions/performance.




Great testimony! I'm sure it made a nice "thud" but glad to hear it took the impact. That reminded me of a guy who dropped his PH50 from 7-8 feet onto concrete. It survived but had slight deformation at the bezel.


----------



## unclekenz

KITROBASKIN said:


> Yes this forum is 38 pages long, but, from my perspective there is a lot of interesting info contained within. No one is saying every word is gold but some very informed, experienced people weighed in. LumenJedi spoke of using the mildly opaque caps on cheap water bottles placed on each emitter while on tailstand. It works. I mentioned cutting a thin piece of clear polycarbonate then "frosting" it with fine steel wool and attaching with a very wide broccoli rubber band. Mixed results. Seamus OReilly(?) found a cheap, thin, opaque plastic drinking glass that can be pressed down over the entire head. That sounds the best to me but didn't try it. I just shine it on a white ceiling without any diffuser, using 3 or 90 something lumens for the desired illumination. It does not overheat at those levels and lasts forever but you should consider the effect of putting any kind of diffuser over such a powerful torch.



Thanks for your input. Yes I was thinking in the first instance more along the lines of seeking/adapting whatever other branded commercially available diffuser that's already out there, not so much a home made jobby. Particularly because as you suggest, the diffuser material needs to be able to safely cope with heat. Though for me I'd tend anyway to avoid running a diffuser setup TM26 at a campsite on 3500 turbo mode.

So I gather from your post, reading between the lines, are you inferring then that so far no one has identified an available different branded diffuser that can and has been "adapted" for the TM26? I have one solution so far that may at a pinch suit some, but I'm also keen to learn of any other similar solutions that might prove to be better. Hence this post.

Can someone please suggest the best/simplest method I can use to show you a couple of pics? Upload to where and supply you the link? As they say, a pic beats a 1000 words. Cheers.


----------



## Lou Minescence

> Originally Posted by TEEJ
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> As with happens on the job, I dropped my TM26 onto concrete while investigating a burned building, a fall of about 5' with a bounce and a few more impacts. It has a few small nicks and so forth in the AL, but works as flawlessly as before, no loss in functions/performance.







Great testimony! I'm sure it made a nice "thud" but glad to hear it took the impact. That reminded me of a guy who dropped his PH50 from 7-8 feet onto concrete. It survived but had slight deformation at the bezel.

Agreed. Finally a true test of durability. Concrete !
As I have posted before, Nitecores video tossing the TM 26 onto soft dirt is not impressive. Concrete is !


----------



## tinylittleturtle

i got this! But it's a lil heavy and bulky


----------



## gteague

i am reminded of the (old?) adage about carrying a weapon. to paraphrase:

_carrying your weapon is meant to be comforting, not comfortable.

_​​/guy


----------



## KITROBASKIN

unclekenz said:


> So I gather from your post, reading between the lines, are you inferring then that so far no one has identified an available different branded diffuser that can and has been "adapted" for the TM26? I have one solution so far that may at a pinch suit some, but I'm also keen to learn of any other similar solutions that might prove to be better. Hence this post.
> 
> Can someone please suggest the best/simplest method I can use to show you a couple of pics? Upload to where and supply you the link? As they say, a pic beats a 1000 words. Cheers.



Talk, on this thread, of using an existing diffuser on the tm26 has happened a few times. As I remember, the tm11 could use some other branded diffuser but not the tm26.

When reading this thread, go all the way down to the bottom. There will be a box about permissions. Click on the word in bold for *image* or whatever. What follows is a brief explanation of how to imbed an image or video. If you notice when you quote a previous post the beginning and end of the quote have text contained in [ ] those symbols. Copy what the directions specify with those doodads at the beginning and end. It may take some experimentation. I don't have photobucket but you can post an URL that will provide a link to your pictures that are somewhere else. Just paste it in your post. Sorry for the borderline inept description... Others could advise with more clarity. 

It is good to see Patriot still posting on this thread.


----------



## unclekenz

KITROBASKIN said:


> Talk, on this thread, of using an existing diffuser on the tm26 has happened a few times. As I remember, the tm11 could use some other branded diffuser but not the tm26.
> 
> You can post an URL that will provide a link to your pictures that are somewhere else. Just paste it in your post.



Thankyou for the suggestions. So now this is a test run to my pics, give it a go and see if it works:
Goto: http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/unclekenz/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## __philippe

unclekenz said:


> Thankyou for the suggestions. So now this is a test run to my pics, give it a go and see if it works:
> Goto: http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/unclekenz/library/?sort=3&page=1



Pretty neat . Would you care revealing source / reference details about your improvised TM26 diffuser ?

__philippe


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Looking closely at one of the images reveals the brand name "Fenix"


----------



## __philippe

__philippe said:


> Pretty neat . Would you care revealing source / reference details about your improvised TM26 diffuser ?
> 
> __philippe



Venturing to answer my own query:
Would it not be, perchance, the *AOD-L diffuser*, fitting the* Fenix *TK41/TK50/TK60 lights (63mm bezel ø) ? 







Cheers,

__philippe

PS - (Kitrobaskin beat me narrowly to the brand line, by 03:05/03:14...)


----------



## unclekenz

__philippe said:


> Venturing to answer my own query:
> Would it not be, perchance, the *AOD-L diffuser*, fitting the* Fenix *TK41/TK50/TK60 lights (63mm bezel ø) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> __philippe
> 
> PS - (Kitrobaskin beat me narrowly to the brand line, by 03:05/03:14...)



Passed the test set at last..... I was wondering how good readers powers of visual detection were. HA!

Bought it from here:
Goto: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111092026686?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

By the way .... with TM26 on turbo 3500 and for a while at 62 degrees centigrade, the diffuser remained barely luke warm Pretty good test methinks.


----------



## asf

Unclekenz,

How did you get this to stay on as shown in your photo of the TM26 hanging upside down ?

I bought one from eBay and I tried fastening it to the head of the TM26 but it always falls off.

Thanks.


----------



## unclekenz

asf said:


> How did you get this to stay on?



Suggest you try patience and perspicacity, with a dash of R&D technique. Worked for me.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Thanks to this thread, I ended up getting a TM26 and continue really appreciating it. Having read a while back about a desire to be able to suspend the light from above, I put together a 2 minute video showing one option, using the tripod threaded hole as a second attachment point. This allows precise aiming of the torch. Admittedly, this is a very basic demonstration but I also included a way to tie a Hunter's Bend knot that works pretty well as a lanyard knot. Descriptions I have seen on the web seemed harder to actually tie even though the knot is laid out very clearly.

So here is a link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZ_oVZq51a8

And here I will attempt to imbed:


----------



## PANGES

^ Your house is gorgeous. I love the ceiling. hehe.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Thanks for the compliment about the house. I married in to it. That video was so non professional.

Definitely want to thank all of you for helping us (me) to become informed buyers of the tm26. It IS my go-to light when things go bump in the night and primary illumination tool for walks in the forest, desert, and beach. It is great for spotting wildlife and lighting up a room by pointing it toward the ceiling at 95 lumens. For the use it is put to, it lasts for weeks before recharging, yet I am regularly blasting Turbo into the forest, looking for glowing eyes. It is so gratifying to be able to check the charge status at will.

so Thank You PANGES for your contributions to this thread


----------



## PANGES

^ Yeah, it's amazing how much a flashlight can save you from wildlife... I was walking my dog last night and I was able to see a skunk that I would not have normally been able to see without a light. Thank god, because my dog hates skunks and will try to attack them. The last time he did, he got sprayed while standing in front of my car. Wasn't fun having my car and my dog smell like skunk for weeks on end.


----------



## unclekenz

KITROBASKIN said:


> I put together a 2 minute video showing the tripod threaded hole as a second attachment point.[/video]



:goodjob:Thanks for the nice video and ingenuity for the TM26 hanging setup and demo of the knot ... I need to practice that one ... some time soon!

Your mention of using a threaded bolt in the tripod mount reminded me of a few other options that may be of interest to readers, with one rider, consider whether or not the thread length of any of the following items are long enough to ensure secure engagement ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170890576301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-Split-R...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a26b84326

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-1-4-Ha...855&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&sd=221168875240&

Lastly this one ... could give someone on the receiving end a headache ...

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SUNWAYMA...?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item19dc537da8&_uhb=1

Lastly, I expect by now some users may have purchased and experimented with ways and means to attach the Fenix Flashlight Diffuser as previously shown. Anyone care to describe their experimentations and success?:twothumbs


----------



## TEEJ

PANGES said:


> ^ Yeah, it's amazing how much a flashlight can save you from wildlife... I was walking my dog last night and I was able to see a skunk that I would not have normally been able to see without a light. Thank god, because my dog hates skunks and will try to attack them. The last time he did, he got sprayed while standing in front of my car. Wasn't fun having my car and my dog smell like skunk for weeks on end.



Soak / scrub the dog in an oxidizing bath and it helps to neutralize the skunk odor. Of course, if you wait a long time to do it, its pretty set in by that point.


----------



## PANGES

TEEJ said:


> Soak / scrub the dog in an oxidizing bath and it helps to neutralize the skunk odor. Of course, if you wait a long time to do it, its pretty set in by that point.



We tried pretty much every method mentioned on the internet and nothing worked. That was a couple years ago though, so no worries. I'll keep that in mind for next time though.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

unclekenz said:


> Your mention of using a threaded bolt in the tripod mount reminded me of a few other options that may be of interest to readers, with one rider, consider whether or not the thread length of any of the following items are long enough to ensure secure engagement ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170890576301?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-Split-R...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a26b84326
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-1-4-Ha...855&pid=100005&prg=1088&rk=2&sd=221168875240&
> 
> Lastly this one ... could give someone on the receiving end a headache ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SUNWAYMA...?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item19dc537da8&_uhb=1
> 
> Lastly, I expect by now some users may have purchased and experimented with ways and means to attach the Fenix Flashlight Diffuser as previously shown. Anyone care to describe their experimentations and success?:twothumbs



Thanks for the possibilities, very interesting. Just a guess but the window breaker item might not stick out enough to be of much use. However, I think there are enough threads on those. The tm26 does not have many threads in that hole. For everyday use I have a plastic threaded cap from a Leupold spotting scope that partially covers the edge of the rubber boot of the charging port, thus hopefully aiding in keeping the boot on in rough handling. And I would add that the stainless screw cost 22 cents, American. Not nearly as interesting as the options you cited though. Thanks.


----------



## TEEJ

PANGES said:


> We tried pretty much every method mentioned on the internet and nothing worked. That was a couple years ago though, so no worries. I'll keep that in mind for next time though.



The compounds are primarily thiols, so oxidizers will neutralize them.

Some can make the dog's fur turn white if too strong, so you use ones that are more dilute. Cepacol mouth wash is chlorine dioxide for example, as are disinfectants such as Oxine, stain removers such as Oxy Clean, etc, are also oxidizers.




In a worst case scenario, you can get new dogs for free.


----------



## PANGES

TEEJ said:


> The compounds are primarily thiols, so oxidizers will neutralize them.
> 
> Some can make the dog's fur turn white if too strong, so you use ones that are more dilute. Cepacol mouth wash is chlorine dioxide for example, as are disinfectants such as Oxine, stain removers such as Oxy Clean, etc, are also oxidizers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a worst case scenario, you can get new dogs for free.



haha. Luckily, my dog is already white! Hopefully there won't be a next time, but there's tons of skunks and raccoons in my area, so if it does happen, I'll get to experiment. I felt terrible for the cash wash place I brought my car to after it got sprayed, but I didn't want all my car washing stuff to smell like skunk... 

Sorry for derailing the thread! Side note- I need to make payments for school, but the TM26 is definitely on the top of my list of lights to buy once school and bills ease off on sucking my wallet dry.


----------



## Particle

I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this yet with theirs, but the thermal regulation only appears to apply to the 3500 lumen setting. If I have my TM26 set on 1700 lumens in a regular-temp room, tail standing it to provide some ceiling bounce illumination, this becomes a problem. Earlier, I had the light on while I was working on a project. I picked it up to flip through the display readouts to the "time left" page, but I about burned myself. No longer concerned with its remaining runtime, I flipped through to the temperature page while juggling it back and forth between my hands as I moved toward an air conditioner vent to place it on. The readout told me 71C. Toasty.


----------



## bluemax_1

Particle said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this yet with theirs, but the thermal regulation only appears to apply to the 3500 lumen setting. If I have my TM26 set on 1700 lumens in a regular-temp room, tail standing it to provide some ceiling bounce illumination, this becomes a problem. Earlier, I had the light on while I was working on a project. I picked it up to flip through the display readouts to the "time left" page, but I about burned myself. No longer concerned with its remaining runtime, I flipped through to the temperature page while juggling it back and forth between my hands as I moved toward an air conditioner vent to place it on. The readout told me 71C. Toasty.


That's definitely interesting info. It certainly explains why I've never seen it step down from the 1700 lumen mode. Then again, I've never used it as a tailstanding lamp at that brightness either.

The only time I've used the 1700 lumen mode for extended periods was outdoors and between the ambient airflow and hand heatsinking, it never got more than warm. I'll keep in mind not to use it tailstanding at higher brightnesses though.


Max


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Pulled The Trigger*



thedoc007 said:


> Just to test it out, I set up the TM26 tailstanding at 1700 lumens, while I was reading, with no fan. Then I fell asleep...woke up an hour and 45 minutes after I started the test, and it was still going (2600 mAh Nitecore cells), but it was at 73 degrees C. Not good, I could barely hold it. So it is definitely not thermally regulated except at max output. It doesn't seem to have affected it in any way, but it was not something I'd ever like to repeat. If you don't have a cool environment, or active cooling, definitely keep it at 540 or less if you are going to be using it for an extended period without careful monitoring.



Yep, we have covered it...but the thread is large enough that posts can get lost in the shuffle. Definitely a good thing for everyone to be aware of.


----------



## unclekenz

thedoc007 said:


> _it was at 73 degrees C. Not good, I could barely hold it. So it is definitely not thermally regulated except at max output._



 I can confirm a similar unregulated high temp experience at the 1700 lumen level. If Nitecores design parameters require stepping the lumens down once 60 degrees C internally is reached, as with 3500 lumen level, then looks like we've found a defect in their design.

I wonder if Nitecore R&D team read and digest user forum feedback?:huh2:


----------



## TEEJ

Its likely. Of course, your hand is counted on to conduct away a lot of heat, and a tail stand is a cruel test. Its possible they only checked it on max, and figured if max was OK, they were good to go (Short sighted).



I have not tail stood mine for long enough to see it...but I might check mine for this too.


----------



## stevo250

Looks like Illumination supply has the nitecore NBP52 extended battery pack for the TM series lights. I still see no mention of the pack on the nitecore website oddly enough.


----------



## pjandyho

stevo250 said:


> Looks like Illumination supply has the nitecore NBP52 extended battery pack for the TM series lights. I still see no mention of the pack on the nitecore website oddly enough.


At $139.99!!? Can count me out. I don't need the added runtime at that price.


----------



## picrthis

pjandyho said:


> At $139.99!!? Can count me out. I don't need the added runtime at that price.



Yea same here way too expensive, I doubt they'll sell many of them....looks huge too.


----------



## roberta

Good Day, 

Re: *Nitecore TM26*

Could You Please tell me:
(1). What is the maximum 18650 battery length & diameter that will fit in this light.

(2). Will a Protected Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh 18650 battery fit?
eg from Fasttech, approx length just below 70mm, approx width just below 19mm
Fasttech link: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104

(3). Are the battery contacts sprung at one end or maybe both ends (within the TM26)?


Thank You Very Much, :thumbsup:
Roberta:devil:


----------



## oRAirwolf

roberta said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Re: *Nitecore TM26*
> 
> Could You Please tell me:
> (1). What is the maximum 18650 battery length & diameter that will fit in this light.
> 
> (2). Will a Protected Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh 18650 battery fit?
> eg from Fasttech, approx length just below 70mm, approx width just below 19mm
> Fasttech link: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104
> 
> (3). Are the battery contacts sprung at one end or maybe both ends (within the TM26)?
> 
> 
> Thank You Very Much, :thumbsup:
> Roberta:devil:



Not sure on the first question.

It will fit Fasttech protected NCR18650B's

The battery contacts are only sprung on the negative side. The positive side is the back of the driver.


----------



## roberta

oRAirwolf said:


> Not sure on the first question.
> 
> It will fit Fasttech protected NCR18650B's
> 
> The battery contacts are only sprung on the negative side. The positive side is the back of the driver.



Good Day oRAirwolf, 

*Thank You Very Much for the VERY Valuable info....* :thumbsup:

Best Regards, :twothumbs
Roberta :devil:


----------



## bluemax_1

roberta said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Re: *Nitecore TM26*
> 
> Could You Please tell me:
> (1). What is the maximum 18650 battery length & diameter that will fit in this light.
> 
> (2). Will a Protected Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh 18650 battery fit?
> eg from Fasttech, approx length just below 70mm, approx width just below 19mm
> Fasttech link: http://www.fasttech.com/products/1141104
> 
> (3). Are the battery contacts sprung at one end or maybe both ends (within the TM26)?
> 
> 
> Thank You Very Much, :thumbsup:
> Roberta:devil:



I use KeepPower 3400's in mine, which folks claim are the longest 18650's in existence.


Max


----------



## thedoc007

Keeppower are DEFINITELY not the longest. I have 3 of them, and they are smaller in both length and girth than my Xtar 3400. The Fasttech 3400 protected are also longer and wider as well.

Something to consider:



Changchung said:


> _I use both the [Panasonic] 3400s and 3100s in mine BUT they scrunge (deform) bottom contact plate, so you can’t use 123s unless you pull the contacts up again. No biggie for me as I only use 123s for emergences but would not like to do that more than a few times._



So although they might fit, they are absolutely borderline, and put additional stress on your contacts.


----------



## STiFTW

wrong light, ignore


----------



## roberta

bluemax_1 said:


> I use KeepPower 3400's in mine, which folks claim are the longest 18650's in existence.
> 
> 
> Max


Good Day Bluemax_1*, **

Thank You Very Much for your Greatly Appreciated reply.... *:thumbsup:

Best Regards, :twothumbs
Roberta :devil:


----------



## roberta

thedoc007 said:


> Keeppower are DEFINITELY not the longest. I have 3 of them, and they are smaller in both length and girth than my Xtar 3400. The Fasttech 3400 protected are also longer and wider as well.
> 
> Something to consider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Changchung*
> 
> 
> 
> _"I use both the [Panasonic] 3400s and 3100s in mine BUT they scrunge (deform) bottom contact plate, so you can’t use 123s unless you pull the contacts up again. No biggie for me as I only use 123s for emergences but would not like to do that more than a few times._"
> 
> 
> So although they might fit, they are absolutely borderline, and put additional stress on your contacts.



Good Day thedoc007*, **

Thank You Very Much for your Very Valuable reply.... *:thumbsup:

Best Regards, :twothumbs
Roberta :devil:


----------



## RvD

Hello,

I just purchased (ordered) a TM26 on ebay and batteries. I'm very new to this kind of torches and batteries so I ordered unprotected Panasonics, see:

_*link removed by Greta_

Now I think I made the wrong choice because these are unprotected and don't have a button top configuration as far as I can see. Can someone tell me if I made a mistake, will these fit?
Thanks in advance.
Greetings from the Netherlands.


----------



## One missed call

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26 * HELP **

Hello,

Question for TM26 owners. 

My TM26 is using 3400 mAh Eagletac, fresh off a VP1 charger tested to 4.21V. 

After screwing in the battery carrier onto the TM26 head, the normal information cycles on the OlED screen. With the light off, when I press the OLED information button it shows "standby 4.20 V" on the screen. If I press the button again, it cycles to "standby 4.30 V." I can repeat this back and forth between 4.20 V and 4.30 V on the screen. 

What gives? I apologize in advance if this was touched on somewhere else but I could seem to find anything. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

OMC


----------



## oRAirwolf

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26 * HELP **



One missed call said:


> Hello,
> 
> Question for TM26 owners.
> 
> My TM26 is using 3400 mAh Eagletac, fresh off a VP1 charger tested to 4.21V.
> 
> After screwing in the battery carrier onto the TM26 head, the normal information cycles on the OlED screen. With the light off, when I press the OLED information button it shows "standby 4.20 V" on the screen. If I press the button again, it cycles to "standby 4.30 V." I can repeat this back and forth between 4.20 V and 4.30 V on the screen.
> 
> What gives? I apologize in advance if this was touched on somewhere else but I could seem to find anything.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> OMC



I do not use/have Eagletac batteries, but I have not had that problem with my light. Pressing the status button shows the same voltage every time. Have you tried a different set of batteries to see if you get the same results? You might want to contact Nitecore about this.


----------



## oRAirwolf

RvD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased (ordered) a TM26 on ebay and batteries. I'm very new to this kind of torches and batteries so I ordered unprotected Panasonics, see:
> 
> _*link removed by Greta_
> 
> Now I think I made the wrong choice because these are unprotected and don't have a button top configuration as far as I can see. Can someone tell me if I made a mistake, will these fit?
> Thanks in advance.
> Greetings from the Netherlands.



This light has built in protection and it is probably safe to use unprotected batteries, however, flat top cells will not work in this light. The battery contact plate is flat. I would recommend purchasing some quality protected cells. I have found that the Redilast high current 2900mAh protected cells (Panasonic NCR18650PD or NCR18650PF) do not suffer from as much voltage sag as protected 3400mAh Panasonic NCR18650B's when used in my TM26 at full power. I am not sure if they will last longer overall, but it may be worth considering.


----------



## STiFTW

Well I finally bit the bullet and picked up the TM26 ... found a deal that with coupon I got it for $250 which I feel is a very good price  Honestly the built in tri-pod mount and floody nature of the light (ok and heck the OLED is just darn cool) made me branch out from my normal line of Fenix lights. Combined with my Joby Tripod this is going to be my 'working on the car light'.


----------



## oRAirwolf

STiFTW said:


> Well I finally bit the bullet and picked up the TM26 ... found a deal that with coupon I got it for $250 which I feel is a very good price  Honestly the built in tri-pod mount and floody nature of the light (ok and heck the OLED is just darn cool) made me branch out from my normal line of Fenix lights. Combined with my Joby Tripod this is going to be my 'working on the car light'.



You will not be disappointed. It is the most versatile light that I own. When I go camping or hiking, it is the light that comes with me out of all of the lights I own. You'll actually be surprised at it's throw, too. It is no slouch.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

oRAirwolf said:


> You will not be disappointed...You'll actually be surprised at it's throw, too. It is no slouch.



Not to mention the wall of light: handy for looking around when things go bump in the night. Or snap, or slither, or whistle, or howl...


----------



## STiFTW

I am pretty excited about the UI as well


----------



## KITROBASKIN

STiFTW said:


> I am pretty excited about the UI as well



yes. It took some time for me to learn the "Way of the TM26" regarding switch manipulation. You can watch the useful videos but there is no substitute for real time with the tiny monster. Give it time. Go out and USE IT.


----------



## riccardo

I really like the TM26, it's form factor, the UI and the integrated charger function make a very usable flashlight.

But it's a damn cool white!! And I hate cool whites...! So that's why I decided to mod mine...!

Now I have some XM-L2 NW 5B1 coming in the mail and I already managed to remove the reflectors. The job looks simple..

I'll keep you updated with the results ..!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Please do!


----------



## druidmars

riccardo said:


> I really like the TM26, it's form factor, the UI and the integrated charger function make a very usable flashlight.
> 
> But it's a damn cool white!! And I hate cool whites...! So that's why I decided to mod mine...!
> 
> Now I have some XM-L2 NW 5B1 coming in the mail and I already managed to remove the reflectors. The job looks simple..
> 
> I'll keep you updated with the results ..!



Will this be the first TM26 mod? good luck!


----------



## riccardo

Here we are, waiting for new 20mm stars with the NW XM-L2 to replace the original PCBs.
I scratched the reflectors while removing them (I was missing right tools) but that's mostly an aesthetic problem, I did not destroy them. Later, once the new XMLs will be installed I'll think about if to look for a company that can recoat them or if to polish them to mirror finish, they are made out of solid, thick, aluminum.

Or, may be, I can ask Nitecore if they are available as spare parts, but I doubt... 

Here it is a picture without reflectors but with glass and bezels back in place (I don't want any dust or humidity inside..). There's a big hole between the LEDs from where the wires are coming. The mod look simple, removing the reflectors without damage is the hardest part.


----------



## y260

riccardo said:


> Here we are, waiting for new 20mm stars with the NW XM-L2 to replace the original PCBs.
> I scratched the reflectors while removing them (I was missing right tools) but that's mostly an aesthetic problem, I did not destroy them. Later, once the new XMLs will be installed I'll think about if to look for a company that can recoat them or if to polish them to mirror finish, they are made out of solid, thick, aluminum.
> 
> Or, may be, I can ask Nitecore if they are available as spare parts, but I doubt...
> 
> Here it is a picture without reflectors but with glass and bezels back in place (I don't want any dust or humidity inside..). There's a big hole between the LEDs from where the wires are coming. The mod look simple, removing the reflectors without damage is the hardest part.



Looks good so far. If you are able to swap out the LED's, you should probably install LED's that in a very tight tint bin otherwise you'll have different tints coming out of the same flashlight.


----------



## slntdth93

riccardo said:


> Here we are, waiting for new 20mm stars with the NW XM-L2 to replace the original PCBs.
> I scratched the reflectors while removing them (I was missing right tools) but that's mostly an aesthetic problem, I did not destroy them. Later, once the new XMLs will be installed I'll think about if to look for a company that can recoat them or if to polish them to mirror finish, they are made out of solid, thick, aluminum.
> 
> Or, may be, I can ask Nitecore if they are available as spare parts, but I doubt...
> 
> Here it is a picture without reflectors but with glass and bezels back in place (I don't want any dust or humidity inside..). There's a big hole between the LEDs from where the wires are coming. The mod look simple, removing the reflectors without damage is the hardest part.



Wonder why the top left LED has an extra pair of wires soldered to them


----------



## riccardo

y260 said:


> Looks good so far. If you are able to swap out the LED's, you should probably install LED's that in a very tight tint bin otherwise you'll have different tints coming out of the same flashlight.



I don't think it will be a big problem unless the difference is really huge. The beams are fully merged in a meter or so, 2-3 meters for the spills. 

Anyway I bought 6 stars, so I'll be able to use the closer four.


----------



## riccardo

slntdth93 said:


> Wonder why the top left LED has an extra pair of wires soldered to them



Between those extra two thin wires is soldered the temperature sensor. It's a PTC or NTC SMD resistor. I'll stick or solder it back on the new star ..


----------



## riccardo

I've seen that original MPCB in the TM26 are copper.. Assuming that LED are not directly bonded, will aluminum MPCB worsen much the performance?

I just realized that I have ordered 20mm aluminum stars and I'm not sure if to waste a lot of time finding, ordering and waiting for copper mounted NW XM-L2, shipping to here always take 2-5 weeks..


----------



## gsteve

How do you think this will compare to jetbeam mx25l3c ?


----------



## riccardo

Honestly I have no idea.. It's the first and only light of this kind that I own and also my first mod... 

;-)

I guess that it will have the very same characteristic of the stock flashlight but with different tint...


----------



## Warsaw

Looks like battery pack is now avilable to buy.
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=106

65W but quite big.

8x3,4mah would be cool


----------



## pjandyho

Warsaw said:


> Looks like battery pack is now avilable to buy.
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=106
> 
> 65W but quite big.
> 
> 8x3,4mah would be cool


This was covered way back end of September.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itecore-TM26&p=4288010&viewfull=1#post4288010


----------



## thedoc007

TM26 is on sale from Illumination Supply for $195 with coupon. If any of you were still on the fence, now is the time! Great deal for a fantastic light.


----------



## P1X4R

thedoc007 said:


> TM26 is on sale from Illumination Supply for $195 with coupon. If any of you were still on the fence, now is the time! Great deal for a fantastic light.



great deal! i bought mine for $295. no regrets.

where do you get the coupon?


----------



## thedoc007

I paid close to $400, but I bought a bundle with a ton of extras. Even at that price, the TM26 is worth it. No regrets for me either. For $195 it is a no brainer if you have the funds. 

The coupon code is sent out in the IS newsletter - PM me and I can provide it. Don't think they like posting the codes directly on open forum. (CPF that is, not IS).


----------



## P1X4R

PM sent! thank you!


----------



## thedoc007

Replied via PM. Forgot to mention it also works for all of the Tiny Monster lights, not just the TM26. TM11 for $100, TM15 for $150, TM26 for $195. Anyone crazy enough to go $445 for the whole set?!


----------



## DoubleZed

I don't have much experience with LED flashlights, but is it safe to say that at this size and with four batteries that this light uses, it is if not the most powerful then at least one of the most powerful flashlights to have with you?

I might jump straight from a 200lm light


----------



## 380long

I have been wanting a TM26 for a *LONG TIME* and could not resist $195 shipped...I an a weak man!


----------



## vtxretro02

thedoc007 said:


> I paid close to $400, but I bought a bundle with a ton of extras. Even at that price, the TM26 is worth it. No regrets for me either. For $195 it is a no brainer if you have the funds.
> 
> The coupon code is sent out in the IS newsletter - PM me and I can provide it. Don't think they like posting the codes directly on open forum. (CPF that is, not IS).



*new to the forum... but I would like the coupon code for IS please.

Thanks
*


----------



## KITROBASKIN

DoubleZed said:


> ..... is it safe to say that at this size...at least one of the most powerful flashlights to have with you?



Others could speak with more authority but... It is more than a very powerful, relatively compact torch. If you have read this thread you know that it lasts a long time between charges with "normal" use, yet is still capable of sending out a wall of bright light when needed. Remember that Turbo will step down but the 1750 lumens is very bright. The lowest light setting is great for solitary navigation and if your eyes are fully night adapted, the oled readout is sufficient to find objects close up. It is my Go-To light for night hiking and checking up outside when there might be a problem. I paid $255 from FastTech and had to wait a few weeks; still a bargain from my point of view. So, $200 rocks. Does this mean the next generation is on the horizon? The only request I can think of is if Nitecore added a 25-30 lumens setting in the mix. The 95 lumens setting works fine for most situations. Tail standing in a room with a white ceiling is very handy.

It is helpful to remember that the batteries can be recharged without removing them from the flashlight. They are brought up to a level that promotes longer lasting cells but not charged to the maximum; That Nitecore sells a battery pack as well, for double(?) the runtime (not necessary for my use). 

Sometimes the switch doesn't do exactly what I want, like going to strobe. Seems like it needs a kind of rhythm, and there have been times when I want to go from standby to Turbo and it functions as a momentary switch, turning off when it is released. Go figure. I still really like it.


----------



## thedoc007

It is definitely one of the most powerful LED lights available, for any size. Not many LED lights with over 3000 lumens at any size. And it is much smaller than most of the others. Plus, the OLED readout is unique among these lights. You won't regret buying it!


----------



## Patriot

It's amazing the see the TM26 for these prices and how much performance longevity the thing has enjoyed. There's still not really anything like it out there. Probably one of the most fun light reviews I've done too because I was so surprised by the size, output and OLED.


----------



## thedoc007

Patriot said:


> It's amazing the see the TM26 for these prices and how much performance longevity the thing has enjoyed. There's still not really anything like it out there. Probably one of the most fun light reviews I've done too because I was so surprised by the size, output and OLED.



Agreed. Of all the lights I own, this was the most surprising...I'm not going to call it perfect, but it is close. Unlike some lights where they just dump features on it (some of which make no sense in real world use) they really seem to have taken the best of their existing line, made it brighter, and added some unique features as gravy. Runtime is excellent, regulation is very near perfect at all levels, comfortable to use, versatility unmatched by any other light, compact, and I think it looks good too. Most lights I have are useful, and I would recommend them, but only for a specific purpose or two. Other than super throw, this light does it ALL. It is capable of doing anything you ask of it...and how many lights can really say that?


----------



## thedoc007

vtxretro02, I can't PM you until you reach your minimum post count (3 posts, anti-spam measure). Let me know...


----------



## warmurf

Seeing it at this price kills because although you may own one, you feel like getting another at this saving!!


----------



## vtxretro02

thedoc007 said:


> vtxretro02, I can't PM you until you reach your minimum post count (3 posts, anti-spam measure). Let me know...



doc if you could email it then that would be great i need one of these lights [email protected] thanks


----------



## jonwkng

:thanks: Many thanks for the info, *thedoc007*! 50% off is just insane!

Been lusting for one since it was released. After watching *Patriot*'s Chicken Noodle Soup Night Hike video when it was just uploaded... And I told myself it's about time to get one. Great timing!

At this sort of price point, it is just too good of a bargain to miss... :twothumbs


----------



## P1X4R

warmurf said:


> Seeing it at this price kills because although you may own one, you feel like getting another at this saving!!



This is exactly what I did.


----------



## riccardo

Come on modifiers, at this price there must be other fools that will buy it with the intention of changing LEDs.

By the way, my LEDs did not arrive yet.. But we are ready!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/63fddr9bpv6dtpi/Photo 08-11-13 14 16 29.jpg


----------



## unclekenz

DoubleZed said:


> it is if not the most powerful then at least one of the most powerful flashlights to have with you?
> 
> I might jump straight from a 200lm light



Interesting knock off alternative with new control features and at a cheaper price .... need an A-B comparison review with TM26?
Goto: http://el-top.com/product/rechargeable-led-searchlight-imalent-dd4r-3800-lumens-touchscreen-control

It may have a tripod mount but not sure ... its not stated in specs, but looks like one in pics, if so, is placed too far forward for even balance.
Cheers.


----------



## STiFTW

Can anyone send the IS coupon code my way 

Edit ... found it ... click on the main banner on the home page to find the coupons.


----------



## markr6

unclekenz said:


> Interesting knock off alternative with new control features and at a cheaper price .... need an A-B comparison review with TM26?
> Goto: http://el-top.com/product/rechargeable-led-searchlight-imalent-dd4r-3800-lumens-touchscreen-control
> 
> It may have a tripod mount but not sure ... its not stated in specs, but looks like one in pics, if so, is placed too far forward for even balance.
> Cheers.



Touch screen...scary! Interested in any reviews that may come this way though.


----------



## bluemax_1

markr6 said:


> Touch screen...scary! Interested in any reviews that may come this way though.



Scary, yeah. Not too confident of the durability and longevity factor of a touchscreen on a flashlight.


Max


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Part of the sales pitch includes the phrase: unique appearance. Yeah, right.


----------



## MrKnowHow

Uh, it's just not gonna be my dish. I would prefer four chinese cheap ones bundled if I want such kinda stuff.


----------



## thedoc007

I think the timing is awful. Right when IS puts it on sale for $195, they release a knock-off for $175. For an extra twenty bucks, you'd be a fool not to get the real thing!

I think the touchscreen is a pure gimmick. All it seems to do is adjust brightness - not like you need a screen for that anyway. And although it describes it is infinitely variable, it seems to have clear steps...just adjusts among the pre-set levels, not dial in exactly what you want like a true variable light.

Anyone who hasn't already checked the link should definitely do so, though. The Engrish is pretty funny. Infinite brightness! Unique appearance! Touch a new experience! Stunning function! Elaborate design! Minimum capacity? (think they missed the mark completely on that one) Allows you to instantly stay away from dark! Double heat release design! High output out of imagination! And more!


----------



## pjandyho

thedoc007 said:


> Anyone who hasn't already checked the link should definitely do so, though. The Engrish is pretty funny. Infinite brightness! Unique appearance! Touch a new experience! Stunning function! Elaborate design! Minimum capacity? (think they missed the mark completely on that one) Allows you to instantly stay away from dark! Double heat release design! High output out of imagination! And more!


If you can't convince the masses, confuse them. I fully agree this whole thing is a gimmick and I question the robustness of the screen.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

If memory serves, the brand listed on the flashlight in question is Imalent. Which brings the question of how it is pronounced. I would suggest 'em-yoo-late.

Not to say it is the only company doing it. I'm sure Surefire has a beef or two. Speaking of; did Surefire copy anybody else with their products? Did someone else come up with the post-Maglight tactical flashlight before Surefire?


----------



## markr6

pjandyho said:


> If you can't convince the masses, confuse them.



LOL!!!


----------



## Patriot

pjandyho said:


> If you can't convince the masses, confuse them. I fully agree this whole thing is a gimmick and I question the robustness of the screen.





Haha!!! That's funny.

Hey, with regards to the OLED, it does actually seem like they're fairly sturdy. You might remember some of the video's including the one of it being kicked down the road from pot hole to pot hole. I think the track record here at CPF has been pretty decent as well.

It would be good if people report any failures though.


----------



## markr6

Patriot said:


> Haha!!! That's funny.
> 
> Hey, with regards to the OLED, it does actually seem like they're fairly sturdy. You might remember some of the video's including the one of it being kicked down the road from pot hole to pot hole. I think the track record here at CPF has been pretty decent as well.
> 
> It would be good if people report any failures though.



Don't want to speak for pjandyho, but I think he was referring to the touch screen of the Imalent knockoff, not the OLED.


----------



## pjandyho

markr6 said:


> Don't want to speak for pjandyho, but I think he was referring to the touch screen of the Imalent knockoff, not the OLED.


Yes that is precisely what I am talking about, the Imalent. I don't think the OLED on my TM26 is that flimsy.


----------



## Elkhunter

Patriot said:


> Haha!!! That's funny.
> 
> 
> Hey, with regards to the OLED, it does actually seem like they're fairly sturdy. You might remember some of the video's including the one of it being kicked down the road from pot hole to pot hole. I think the track record here at CPF has been pretty decent as well.
> 
> 
> It would be good if people report any failures though.




Dont get me wrong I love this light but lately I have had to push the off button on it don't stay off but comes on at same level which tells me it isn't my error since its not changing brightness level.


----------



## tskiller

damn, i feel very fortunate to have read this forum on a whim today. :thanks: I saw the deal with coupon code from IS and it was simply too good to pass up.

I kept my eye on a nice flashlight and the TM26 was always something I thought was very cool but a bit expensive. I previously bought a nitecore AA2 SENS that has been serving me very well as a EDC I keep in my messenger bag and take on trips to the cottage in northern Michigan. With the discount from IS I just couldn't say no to the TM26. :naughty: 

I've got a TM26 and 4 x 18650 KeepPower 3400mAh on the way! To be honest, I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to real flashlights. The TM26 has a charger built in, but is it worth the money to buy a quality independent charger? Is there any other accessory or gear I should get for maintenance or otherwise useful for this particular model? I do plan on getting a few more batteries, but I have a bit more reading to do before I decide on what I'm getting. The keeppower ones I bought with the TM26 seemed solid and reasonably priced for a first set.


lovecpf


----------



## Lou Minescence

tskiller said:


> damn, i feel very fortunate to have read this forum on a whim today. :thanks: I saw the deal with coupon code from IS and it was simply too good to pass up.
> 
> I kept my eye on a nice flashlight and the TM26 was always something I thought was very cool but a bit expensive. I previously bought a nitecore AA2 SENS that has been serving me very well as a EDC I keep in my messenger bag and take on trips to the cottage in northern Michigan. With the discount from IS I just couldn't say no to the TM26. :naughty:
> 
> I've got a TM26 and 4 x 18650 KeepPower 3400mAh on the way! To be honest, I'm still a bit of a noob when it comes to real flashlights. The TM26 has a charger built in, but is it worth the money to buy a quality independent charger? Is there any other accessory or gear I should get for maintenance or otherwise useful for this particular model? I do plan on getting a few more batteries, but I have a bit more reading to do before I decide on what I'm getting. The keeppower ones I bought with the TM26 seemed solid and reasonably priced for a first set.
> 
> 
> lovecpf




Good score. I would recommend also purchasing a 4 bay charger. The TM doesn't charge the batteries to 100% capacity. 
Probably 80% or so.


----------



## P1X4R

i received my second TM26 from IS today. btw, great vendor and fast shipping!

just an observation. i noticed that the LEDs are XML (green circuit board, 3 wires) vs the first one i got, XM-L2 (silver circuit board, 2 wires). brightness between the two is pretty much the same at least to my eyes.


----------



## foxxkat

anyone knows whether tm26 can accommodate long protected 18650? >69.5mm long like those green panasonic protected 3400mah cells.


----------



## dts71

TM26 ordered, Illumination Supply had no 12V cables though. Anyone with a 4Sevens charger that could check if that car cable works?
Also, has anyone tested if charging via a car cable is faster than the 1A power supply?


----------



## thedoc007

foxxkat said:


> anyone knows whether tm26 can accommodate long protected 18650? >69.5mm long like those green panasonic protected 3400mah cells.





Changchung said:


> I use both the 3400s and 3100s in mine BUT they scrunge (deform) bottom contact plate, so you can’t use 123s unless you pull the contacts up again. No biggie for me as I only use 123s for emergences but would not like to do that more than a few times.



This issue has been addressed before. The short answer is they will fit, but they are absolutely borderline, may deform your contacts, and are definitely not ideal. Since they can't be used in any number of lights (due to width) and fit extremely tightly in others (too long), other than the cost savings, I'm not sure why anyone would want to buy these cells. I like my cells to be compatible with as many of my lights as possible.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

dts71 said:


> TM26 ordered, Illumination Supply had no 12V cables though. Anyone with a 4Sevens charger that could check if that car cable works?
> Also, has anyone tested if charging via a car cable is faster than the 1A power supply?



The 12 volt DC cord that fits the external Nitecore charger will not fit into the charging port on the TM26.


----------



## DoubleZed

Even though I had to pay additionally around 20$ for the shipping to Europe, I went for it and took one from IS. This thread shows that I will not regret it 

Anyway, now I need some batteries and some decent ones that seem to be available from Germany are the protected Keeppower 3400s. They are quite expensive, but seem to be a good choice for a great flashlight. Are there any other recommendations that would preferably be available from a European reseller? It is difficult to get lithium batteries posted to Europe from Asia.


----------



## tonkem

Anyone comment on Throw versus the Zebralight S6330?


----------



## thedoc007

There is absolutely no comparison in throw between the TM26 and the S6330. The TM26 crushes it, easily, without breaking a sweat. It has more lumens (almost half again as many), and a much higher candela rating as well.


----------



## tonkem

thedoc007 said:


> There is absolutely no comparison in throw between the TM26 and the S6330. The TM26 crushes it, easily, without breaking a sweat. It has more lumens (almost half again as many), and a much higher candela rating as well.



Thanks thedoc007, would you have any comments on how you like the tm26 versus the s6330? I have the 6330, and have never really considered nitecore, other than I have a charger of theirs, but this model is interesting. 

Thanks, and any pics of both models in the hand? I am partial to smaller sized lights, and this one(tm26) looks small, but I am used to my Lupines as well, which are very small, just don't have the versatility of the tm26. Any beam comparisons? Not much about the 6330 in reviews, and now it is discontinued, for a newer model I am sure... 

Thanks again .


----------



## thedoc007

tonkem said:


> Thanks thedoc007, would you have any comments on how you like the tm26 versus the s6330?



I don't own the S6330, I was basing my response on the specs, and what I know about the S6330. Although the candela rating is hard to find for the S6330, we can figure it out fairly accurately. The Zebralight is basically 3 SC600s wrapped together - the reflectors are totally separate, and exactly the same size as the SC600 reflector, so adding the candela rating of three SC600s give us a rating of around 15-16k candela. The TM26, on the other hand, is rated for 43k [email protected], nearly triple the intensity by the numbers. In real world use, of course, it will not throw nearly 3 times as well, but given that it has 1100 more lumens to work with AND better focus, it WILL be significantly better at medium to long range. The reason I like the Nitecore so much is because it is so versatile...massive flood, but also capable as a thrower for PRACTICAL distances, whereas the S6330 is a dedicated flooder.

As for the size comparison, I didn't find any direct comparison between the TM26 and S6330 in a quick search. I did find this thread, though, where Tatopus kindly posted pics comparing the TM15 to the Zebralight. The TM26 is a little smaller than the TM15 (smaller reflectors, shorter head), but it does give you a pretty good idea. If you want compact, you already have the right light...the Zebralight really is amazingly small.

I hope someone else can help with a direct comparison...


----------



## PANGES

I couldn't hold back. I just ordered a TM26 and 4 EagleTac 3400mah 18650s. 

I've been eyeing this light ever since it came out and I'm still eyeing it- a pretty good sign that I want it bad.


----------



## tonkem

Let us all know how you like it. Where did you order it? You can PM me if needed......



PANGES said:


> I couldn't hold back. I just ordered a TM26 and 4 EagleTac 3400mah 18650s.
> 
> I've been eyeing this light ever since it came out and I'm still eyeing it- a pretty good sign that I want it bad.


----------



## STiFTW

Ok, I had started this as a new post, but it seems like it should go here ... preview: I just got a new TM26 and it appears it may have an XML-2 upgrade from the factory ... there may be a upgraded version in town. 

I just got my second TM26 due to the smoking deal IS had ... I turned it on and was taken aback when the OLED said 3800 lumens. 






Compared to my other TM26 that is only a month old or so, it still says 3500 lumens. The box my new TM26 came in also still says 3500 lumens. 





Looking at the LEDs, you can see a difference (new on left, old on right). The '3800' LEDs have a silver PCB with 2 wires visible into the diode. The '3500 TM26' has a green PCB and 3 wires visible into the diode. 






Anyway, I could have been living under a rock (I have been busy lately) but this seemed very noteworthy to me and worth sharing.

I just played with it some more and noticed the other modes are different. 

Level 2 is 150 vs 95





Level 3 is 600 vs 540





Level 4 is 1850 vs 1700







Overclocker said:


> hmmm so did they tweak the temperature thresholds as well?
> 
> could you please see how long it would run on Level5 before it steps down?



Tail stand with no airflow, ambient temp of 68F was 3:44 with a step down at 62-63 degrees C.


----------



## tonkem

What is the lowest mode? still 3 lumens? Also, how do you like the light compared to other lights you have and have owned. On the fence on this light, since I have Lupine Betty TLS and Wilma TL lights, that are smaller but not quite as bright. As well, I have the Zebralight S6330 which is also smaller but not quite as bright. 

Also, what runtimes does the light say at each level now?

Thanks.


----------



## STiFTW

tonkem said:


> What is the lowest mode? still 3 lumens?



Yup


----------



## STiFTW

tonkem said:


> Also, what runtimes does the light say at each level now?
> 
> Thanks.



Grabbing some fresh sells and checking


----------



## tonkem

STiFTW said:


> Grabbing some fresh sells and checking



Wow, thanks. Also, how do you like the light compared to other lights you have and have owned. On the fence on this light, since I have Lupine Betty TLS and Wilma TL lights, that are smaller but not quite as bright. As well, I have the Zebralight S6330 which is also smaller but not quite as bright. 

Sorry for the repost. Making sure you saw it


----------



## STiFTW

STiFTW said:


> Grabbing some fresh sells and checking



Orbtronic 3400mAh. Tested 4.14 V on Cottenpickers charger. 





3 lumens level 1: >999 hours
150 lumens level 2: > 46 hours
600 lumens level 3: >7.8 hours
1850 lumens level 4: >2.1 hours
3800 lumens level 5: > 50 min


----------



## tonkem

Looks like a bit more runtime on max, and little to no improvement on the lower modes. I guess you really like this light to have purchased 2 of them?


----------



## STiFTW

tonkem said:


> Wow, thanks. Also, how do you like the light compared to other lights you have and have owned. On the fence on this light, since I have Lupine Betty TLS and Wilma TL lights, that are smaller but not quite as bright. As well, I have the Zebralight S6330 which is also smaller but not quite as bright.
> 
> Sorry for the repost. Making sure you saw it



I love this light compared to a lot of other lights I own. The floody nature of this light is really pleasant and IMO it is an incredibly usable combination of flood/throw. After I got this light my TK75 has been sitting idle. I use the TM26 all the time, on a tripod working on the car, around the house, out for walks etc. The user interface is top notch as well, I fell madly in love with the UI.

For frequent utility use this light is my favorite. When I want to have a throw war I will go with something else, but in terms of practicality this light wins in the high lumen class.


----------



## tonkem

Awesome. Glad you found the "perfect" light  I may have to pick one up from IS as well, on that awesome deal. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## STiFTW

tonkem said:


> Looks like a bit more runtime on max, and little to no improvement on the lower modes. I guess you really like this light to have purchased 2 of them?



Quite true  I was going to send my new one to Vinh to be modded with warm white 90+CRIs ... now I think I will have to send the old one for modification.


----------



## riccardo

STiFTW said:


> Quite true  I was going to send my new one to Vinh to be modded with warm white 90+CRIs ... now I think I will have to send the old one for modification.



Send both.... 
One with 90+ CRIs and the other with something in the 4500K range and higher efficiency.
I believe that lights of that price range should not have CW temperatures, I really like mine but I find myself unable to use it with real pleasure just because of the tint.. NW is the way..


----------



## apierce

Greetings from South Africa

Very slow on the uptake and only starting to see the immense value of this forum! I noted that there was a fantastic deal on the TM26 which is almost $600 here in South Africa.

I unfortunately have not posted here before and hence cannot use the PM yet. Would some kind individual mind sharing the coupon via email if it is still valid. (Found it on CPF Marketplace)

Many thanks for a fantastic forum and to all the contributors who freely give of their knowledge.

Regards

Andrew

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## apierce

My apologies for the previous post. I have found the coupon code for the IS TM26 special. Ordered and I look forward to giving feedback once it arrives. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## P1X4R

interesting StiFTW! i believe i also have the newer model but lumen levels for me are not like yours.

as i mentioned in my post (#1229) earlier the first copy i received from amazon has the newer silver circuit board LEDs (two wires) compared to the ones i've been receiving from IS.

the serial number with the green circuit boards (three wires) begin with 308##########. the new one is 310##########.


----------



## thedoc007

riccardo said:


> Send both....
> One with 90+ CRIs and the other with something in the 4500K range and higher efficiency.
> I believe that lights of that price range should not have CW temperatures...



Just because you don't like cool tints, you say no lights at this price should be offered in cool white?

To each his own...I think the more options available, the better. Instead of restricting choice to what you personally feel is the best, why not offer both, and make everyone happy?

Just saying...I have no problem with people who prefer neutral or warm tints, but when they start telling me what I should prefer, that's a different story.


----------



## STiFTW

P1X4R said:


> interesting StiFTW! i believe i also have the newer model but lumen levels for me are not like yours.
> 
> as i mentioned in my post (#1229) earlier the first copy i received from amazon has the newer silver circuit board LEDs (two wires) compared to the ones i've been receiving from IS.
> 
> the serial number with the green circuit boards (three wires) begin with 308##########. the new one is 310##########.



My new light starts 311 ### ### ###


----------



## thedoc007

I e-mailed Illumination Supply asking about the new version, and if all the new purchases will have XM-L2 emitters. I'll let you guys know how they respond, when they get back to me.


----------



## Michael88

STiFTW said:


> Ok, I had started this as a new post, but it seems like it should go here ... preview: I just got a new TM26 and it appears it may have an XML-2 upgrade from the factory ... there may be a upgraded version in town.



Awesome post, thanks for the detail and photos. Just received mine from IS and . . . it has the silver emitters! Awesome! Unfortunately the batteries have not arrived yet, so will have to wait to try it out.


----------



## riccardo

thedoc007 said:


> Just because you don't like cool tints, you say no lights at this price should be offered in cool white?



A flashlight it's basically just a tool to make light.. so I believe that the quality of the emitted light should be among its most important qualities. But just a few manufacturer has understood it while most of them are still in the lumen race.. 

Anyway I bought it for the full price and now I'm at this point:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/63fddr9bpv6dtpi/Photo 08-11-13 14 16 29.jpg

Hope to finish soon, but LEDs did not arrive yet.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

The cool white tint on my TM26 is fine. It will be interesting to see what comes with a swap in emitters. Just because I am not looking for superior color rendering in a high lumen hand torch doesn't mean someone else can. It seems like the person making the comment that flashlights of that price range should not come with CW emitters is speaking 'off the cuff' and the words should not be taken for "fightin' words". It is an opinion and yet, many of us agree with thedoc007. No big deal.


----------



## thedoc007

Well said Kitrobaskin. I am just mildly annoyed when people try to push their opinions on to others. Never know when a newbie will come along, and take it as fact. We can agree to disagree...I'm just happy we have choices!


----------



## Arif

STiFTW said:


> Ok, I hadpiece eted this as a new pme t, but it sM26 eems like it should go here ... preview: I just got a new TM26 and it appears it may have an XML-2 upgrade from the factory ... there may be a upgraded version in town.
> 
> I just got my second TM26 due to the smoking deal IS had ... I turned it on and was taken aback when the OLED said 3800 lumens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my other TM26 that is only a month old or so, it still says 3500 lumens. The box my new TM26 came in also still says 3500 lumens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the LEDs, you can see a difference (new on left, old on right). The '3800' LEDs have a silver PCB with 2 wires visible into the diode. The '3500 TM26' has a green PCB and 3 wires visible into the diode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I could have been living under a rock (I have been busy lately) but this seemed very noteworthy to me and worth sharing.
> 
> I just played with it some more and noticed the other modes are different.
> 
> Level 2 is 150 vs 95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 3 is 600 vs 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 4 is 1850 vs 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tail stand with no airflow, ambient temp of 68F was 3:44 with a step down at 62-63 degrees C.



OMFGG! DUDE! This is the biggest piece of news here for me since the TM26 came out!! A massive thank you for sharing this watershed info about a light which has almost become something of a legend, in a very short time! And yes indeed - it is the XM-L2. 

Certainly most odd that they've done that without saying anything - for me, I'd buy it all over again now. It occurs to me that it might be a prototype of some sort, esp given the randomness of the other example having the new LED, but older Lumen values. Thanks also for the serial number info (both of you) - will be very helpful in trying to track down one of the 3800'ers.


----------



## STiFTW

Beam shots

3800:

1/25 @ f9.0 (ISO 200 for all pictures)





1/50 @ f9.0





1/100 @ f9.0






----- 3500 lumen -----

1/25 @ f9.0





1/50 @ f9.0





1/100 @f9.0











GIF Comparison of 3500 vs 3800 at 1/100 f9.0


----------



## cpfdemigod

Ordered my TM26 from Illumination Supply on the 15th and got my order on the 23rd with free super saver shipping. It just dawned on me right now, that in my head I knew the specs were 3500 lumen, and just now realized my tm26 was saying 3800 lumens this whole time, so I got the XM-L2 version as well. Craig from IS told me all their supply is the new xm-l2 3800 lumens version, so yes now is the time to order for $195 shipped!!! Also, seems my light still steps down at 55 degree from turbo as well.


----------



## STiFTW

cpfdemigod said:


> Ordered my TM26 from Illumination Supply on the 15th and got my order on the 23rd with free super saver shipping. It just dawned on me right now, that in my head I knew the specs were 3500 lumen, and just now realized my tm26 was saying 3800 lumens this whole time, so I got the XM-L2 version as well. Craig from IS told me all their supply is the new xm-l2 3800 lumens version, so yes now is the time to order for $195 shipped!!! Also, seems my light still steps down at 55 degree from turbo as well.



Cheers! Did you box and manual still say 3500? Mine both did which is why I got so excited when I saw 3800 on the OLED.


----------



## PANGES

I'm waiting for mine to come in the mail right now! I'm super anxious and the 18650's aren't even coming until tomorrow. I do have a box of CR123's on me though... 

Just received mine from IS, and can confirm that I have the 3800 lumen XM-L2 version as well. I just stuck a bunch of CR123s in to check. 18650's coming tomorrow.


----------



## tskiller

Awesome, my TM26 includes the XM-L2 emitters as well!

Props to nitecore. If this was most other companies, they would give the product a new name (TM26S, TM27, TM26PRO etc...) and then use it as an excuse to bump the price up 150$

The fact that I got it at such a good deal is the icing on the cake.


----------



## P1X4R

i was feeling left out but i'm happy to report that my latest TM26 from IS sports 3800 lumens at level 5!! serial number on it starts at 311... the first one i got that did have the XM-L2 started at 310.


----------



## TurboBlaster

Just ordered the TM26 from Illumination Supply for half off

Thanks to you guys for the heads up

Can't wait to hike into the remote valleys here on Maui and light up the mountains

I'm a prepper in search of the ideal bug out location

No Big Foot here, but there are wild boars with big tusks to keep your eyes open

Glad to join the Tiny Monster club!


----------



## P1X4R




----------



## thedoc007

Just to confirm, Illumination Supply did get back to me. They stated that ALL new TM26s they have in stock have XM-L2. You WILL get the new version if you buy from them. 

Nice pic P1X4R!


----------



## cpfdemigod

STiFTW said:


> Cheers! Did you box and manual still say 3500? Mine both did which is why I got so excited when I saw 3800 on the OLED.



Yes my box and manual still showed 3500, which is probably why I didn't catch that it was 3800 lumens until I actually thought about it for a second. I really want to buy one more at this price, but the wife would for sure divorce me. But I have ordered her about 3 leather boots, well over $200 since my flashlight has came, to offset the "I can't believe you spent $200 on a flashlight" drama and it seems to have done the trick!!! Now she can't complain one bit about my precious!!!


----------



## pjandyho

cpfdemigod said:


> Now she can't complain one bit about my precious!!!


Of course she could. With the price you paid for the TM26, you could have bought her 3 more pairs of leather boots!


----------



## tonkem

P1X4R said:


>



1 for use and 3 for backup?


----------



## PhatPhil

P1X4R said:


>



We need beamshots with all 4!!


----------



## bluemax_1

P1X4R said:


>



Jeez... talk about a WALL OF LIGHT.

Trying to make a poor man's version of an XM18?
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...vens-XM18-beamshot-warning-warning-pics-heavy

15,200 lumens vs 15,000

Max


----------



## P1X4R

i'd rather have that XM18!  yes, i've thought of getting one some day.


----------



## bluemax_1

P1X4R said:


> i'd rather have that XM18!  yes, i've thought of getting one some day.


LOL, I think I'd rather tape 3 Olight X6's together.

So c'mon, where's the beam shot with all 4 turned on outside?


Max


----------



## PANGES

Did anyone receive an email from GoingGear for their XM-L2 Tm26? Supposedly it has a white OLED screen? Says it's 3800 lumens, so it should be the same as ours. I'm guessing theirs is just a more "official" release of the XM-L2 version.

here's a link to it:
http://goinggear.com/nitecore-tm26-...n-4-x-cree-xm-l2-rechargeable-flashlight.html


----------



## KITROBASKIN

PANGES said:


> Did anyone receive an email from GoingGear for their XM-L2 Tm26? Supposedly it has a white OLED screen? Says it's 3800 lumens, so it should be the same as ours. I'm guessing theirs is just a more "official" release of the XM-L2 version.
> 
> here's a link to it:
> http://goinggear.com/nitecore-tm26-...n-4-x-cree-xm-l2-rechargeable-flashlight.html



8 rapidly switchable levels to choose from


----------



## thedoc007

KITROBASKIN said:


> 8 rapidly switchable levels to choose from



I wonder if that is accurate...if so I'd avoid it. Eight is just too many, in my opinion. Too many presses required to find the right one, and if you should go too far, forget about it.

I'd be curious to know what the spacing is, too. 3 to 95 lumens is a pretty big jump, but I think the others are already well spaced with only 5 modes.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

thedoc007 said:


> I wonder if that is accurate...if so I'd avoid it. Eight is just too many, in my opinion. Too many presses required to find the right one, and if you should go too far, forget about it.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the spacing is, too. 3 to 95 lumens is a pretty big jump, but I think the others are already well spaced with only 5 modes.



Agree


----------



## PANGES

Maybe they added in a .5 lumen option or something. Shrugs.


----------



## STiFTW

KITROBASKIN said:


> 8 rapidly switchable levels to choose from


Level 1
Level 2
Level 3
Level 4 
Level 5
Strobe
SOS
Beacon

There are your 8 levels. No change from the previous version. Also just tested on my TM26-XML-2.


----------



## MrWonderful1961

Yeah, well at least right now, Going Gear has it on 'Black Friday' sale for $250! That is $30 less than I got mine for on ebay and it's the 3800lm version. Happy Thanksgiving. ;-)


----------



## MrWonderful1961

Sorry, here's the link: http://goinggear.com/nitecore-tm26-...n-4-x-cree-xm-l2-rechargeable-flashlight.html


----------



## thedoc007

STiFTW said:


> Level 1
> Level 2
> Level 3
> Level 4
> Level 5
> Strobe
> SOS
> Beacon
> 
> There are your 8 levels. No change from the previous version. Also just tested on my TM26-XML-2.



So the issue is marketing, once again. Four of the eight "levels" are all exactly the same brightness, making that a dubious claim.

Calling it eight "modes" would have been better (five constant and three special modes even better). But I'm glad they stuck with the same setup in any case.


----------



## stp

nvm, found the answer.


----------



## carpecervisi

MrWonderful1961 said:


> Yeah, well at least right now, Going Gear has it on 'Black Friday' sale for $250! That is $30 less than I got mine for on ebay and it's the 3800lm version. Happy Thanksgiving. ;-)



Why not go with Illumination Supply for $195? Mine will be here tomorrow, can't wait!!


----------



## Verndog

carpecervisi said:


> Why not go with Illumination Supply for $195? Mine will be here tomorrow, can't wait!!



I'd love to myself...but am no longer on their mail list and cannot find the discount code anywhere..Anyone??


----------



## thedoc007

Verndog said:


> I'd love to myself...but am no longer on their mail list and cannot find the discount code anywhere..Anyone??



Replied via PM.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

But it sounds like there is a white display readout. IS has not been shipping those, have they? Is GoingGear offering the new display models?


----------



## PANGES

Verndog said:


> I'd love to myself...but am no longer on their mail list and cannot find the discount code anywhere..Anyone??



Hi Verndog,

I tried to reply to your PM earlier this morning, but your mailbox was full.


----------



## PANGES

KITROBASKIN said:


> But it sounds like there is a white display readout. IS has not been shipping those, have they? Is GoingGear offering the new display models?



Looks like GoingGear is going to be shipping with the white display. My light from IS has a blue display but still has the XM-L2's... but it was also $30 cheaper (for me, because I live in CA and had to pay tax), so I wasn't really bothered by having a white or blue screen.


----------



## Verndog

PANGES said:


> Hi Verndog,
> 
> I tried to reply to your PM earlier this morning, but your mailbox was full.



Got it straightened out...sorry about that. I got the needed info but looks like they are now on backorder with IS.


----------



## PANGES

Verndog said:


> Got it straightened out...sorry about that. I got the needed info but looks like they are now on backorder with IS.



Ah. Well, if you can't wait, GoingGear is still selling them for $250, which is still a killer deal.


----------



## PANGES

Does anyone know what that little piece of string that comes with the accessories is for? I'm sure it's something obvious and I'm going to look like a moron for asking, but I can't figure it out. lol.


----------



## pjandyho

PANGES said:


> Does anyone know what that little piece of string that comes with the accessories is for? I'm sure it's something obvious and I'm going to look like a moron for asking, but I can't figure it out. lol.


It's for the lanyard. I honestly wonder how strong it would be.


----------



## JB

Verndog said:


> Got it straightened out...sorry about that. I got the needed info but looks like they are now on backorder with IS.


I placed my order with IS yesterday and did notice it said "backordered". However, today I received a shipping notice from IS.


----------



## PANGES

pjandyho said:


> It's for the lanyard. I honestly wonder how strong it would be.



Ohh. I just fed the lanyard directly through the hole.


----------



## oKtosiTe

PANGES said:


> Does anyone know what that little piece of string that comes with the accessories is for? I'm sure it's something obvious and I'm going to look like a moron for asking, but I can't figure it out. lol.


You moron! Just kidding, just kidding. :devil:
You're not the first to ask, nor will you be the last. I think I read about the string before I even received my TM11, but I'm not sure I would have gotten it straight away otherwise either.


----------



## Warsaw

I have quite good local offer for TM26. 
Ofc it's not 195$ but taking into account that buying it in IS means for me = additional tax+shipping cost+duty+vat (23%), and in the end about 3 weeks of delivery, local offer is in total only a bit more expencive. 
Also reading this thread gived me feeling that significant % of TM26's can be faulty (problems with charging, oled etc.). Cost of eventuall resending it back in that case + time wasted on it would be disaster.

Thing is that this good offer is only for 3500 Lumen version. Now im wonder if new version has anything changed beside of oled color(?) + new LEDs. Most likely 3,5k vs 3,8k lumens is unnoticable by human eye. But maby they also improved something with low - charging "issue", interface, or anything else. 

Could you give some input here? 

In the end I have ZL s6330 and was planning to rather go for a thrower this time, since my Tk70 is getting a bit old  Don't you think that Tm26 and s6330 are more or less similliar, with some differences (much smaller with more levels and firefly mode, better flood, vs better throw, oled and charger)?

e: One more thing - don't think it was covered before. Is it possible to plug charger and in the same time set flashlight on? Or when charging it cannot be set on?

Cheers
Warsaw


----------



## ven

PANGES said:


> Does anyone know what that little piece of string that comes with the accessories is for? I'm sure it's something obvious and I'm going to look like a moron for asking, but I can't figure it out. lol.




Its just to make feeding lanyard through as its thicker.Feed thin piece through light,put the lanyard across one end,thin piece over lanyard and back through hole(same way as 1st time through),then pull both ends through which takes the larger lanyard through hole............if makes sense


----------



## thedoc007

Warsaw said:


> Thing is that this good offer is only for 3500 Lumen version. Now im wonder if new version has anything changed beside of oled color(?) + new LEDs. Most likely 3,5k vs 3,8k lumens is unnoticable by human eye. But maby they also improved something with low - charging "issue", interface, or anything else.



As far as I know the emitter change is the only difference. Much easier to change LEDs than to redesign the circuitry. The difference in lumens is minor, as you say you probably won't even be able to notice the difference.



Warsaw said:


> In the end I have ZL s6330 and was planning to rather go for a thrower this time, since my Tk70 is getting a bit old  Don't you think that Tm26 and s6330 are more or less similliar, with some differences (much smaller with more levels and firefly mode, better flood, vs better throw, oled and charger)?



The TM26 is a flooder with decent throw, way more than the S6330. But the hotspot is large enough, and the spill bright enough, that at long range a true thrower with way fewer lumens will be more effective. It just depends on what you want out of it...no one else can tell you what your priorities should be.



Warsaw said:


> One more thing - don't think it was covered before. Is it possible to plug charger and in the same time set flashlight on? Or when charging it cannot be set on?



I think it was covered in one of the TM26 threads, but there are so many posts I can't blame anyone for asking a specific question again. If I recall correctly, it cannot be turned on while charging.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Warsaw-guessing you live in Poland? Buying from a local dealer if possible and reasonable is what I would do. You do stand a good chance of getting a good light, not a defect, though. Because the beam on the TM26 is so wide, many would not consider it a thrower although it does throw quite a ways. Vinhn, here on the forum could modify a torch to make a supreme thrower, with a model you already have or something different. That's what I would do. It takes research (which is interesting).

Using a cell phone while charging the battery can cause overheating, not good for the battery but probably OK for a brief time. Since I want to take care of the 4X18650 battery investment, charging while using the light won't be done, don't know if it CAN be done, though.

The TM26 readout is so handy, good reason to buy one but it sounds like you could wait to assess if the white display might be preferable. A little more output doesn't hurt either. I won't be upgrading to the latest model.

We need some more feedback to help this person.


----------



## thedoc007

If anyone has the white OLED version, I would be thankful if you posted a pic. I'm curious to see what it actually looks like in situ.


----------



## Warsaw

Thanks you thedoc007 and KITROBASKIN.
I indeed live in Poland. This good offer is only for this one piece. It's about 15% more expensive than total price of getting one for 195$+costs. But I can have it quick and with local warranty. Seller will also have new model soon, but the gap of the prices will be higher (rather no-go). 

I have to reconsider it, and most likely i will take 3,5k lumen model. If there will be no info about any more improvements beside LEDs).

Cheers
Warsaw


----------



## tonkem

Warsaw said:


> Thanks you thedoc007 and KITROBASKIN.
> I indeed live in Poland. This good offer is only for this one piece. It's about 15% more expensive than total price of getting one for 195$+costs. But I can have it quick and with local warranty. Seller will also have new model soon, but the gap of the prices will be higher (rather no-go).
> 
> I have to reconsider it, and most likely i will take 3,5k lumen model. If there will be no info about any more improvements beside LEDs).
> 
> Cheers
> Warsaw



Or you might wait for the next S6330. Not saying it will throw any further, but would be brighter. It has been confirmed on another thread that Zebralight will be releasing a new 6330 next year(early).


----------



## thedoc007

tonkem said:


> Or you might wait for the next S6330. Not saying it will throw any further, but would be brighter. It has been confirmed on another thread that Zebralight will be releasing a new 6330 next year(early).



That goes back to what I said earlier, he needs to decide what he wants, throw, flood, mix, etc. 

I'm also highly dubious the new S6330 will be brighter than the TM26, it will be brighter than the old S6330, undoubtedly, but the TM26 has an extra LED and an extra cell. To get comparable lumens, they would have to overdrive the LED (not likely when you have a warranty) or add an LED, which would make it significantly larger than the old model. Heat would also be a problem in a light that small.

Zebralight also has a history of late releases, and insufficient product to meet demand. Who knows when you could actually get your hands on a light?


----------



## tonkem

True. The issue becomes, size, and weight for the amount of lumens that it produces(at least in my opinion). I prefer the zebralight interface and switching, versus the nitecore. Although I have been tempted to give the TM26 a try. If throw is the only desire, then as you mentioned, the TM26 would throw further than the current zebralight, but he already has a TK70 which throws better than the 6330, but is much larger. 

Also, I needed to be more clear that the 6330 would likely be brighter than the current 6330 not necessarily the tm26. Then again for total lumens and size, Warsaw might consider the Lupine Betty TL2-s for 4500 lumens on max and smaller and lighter than the tm26, but at 4 times the cost. Good to have options.


----------



## stevo250

thedoc007 said:


> If anyone has the white OLED version, I would be thankful if you posted a pic. I'm curious to see what it actually looks like in situ.



+1 I would also really like to see this new white oled display

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Verndog

Any issues with EagleTac 3400 (Panasonic protected cell) in this light?

Thanks!


----------



## csshih

Verndog said:


> Any issues with EagleTac 3400 (Panasonic protected cell) in this light?
> 
> Thanks!



Confirmed, they fit 

Craig


----------



## Warsaw

I will for sure skip next generation of S6330. There are many factors - but mainly - present model has already thermal management problems imo - because of size it's getting hot in no time. Additional lumens wont help. I also had a problems with each ZL's flashlight i bought (maybe just a bad luck), and i decided to part my ways with this company for some time (rather separation than divorce though )


Beside there are different technologies, companies, styles on the market and after i was faithfull to Fenix for a long time, now I'm choosing different options with each purchase. So i would not buy the same light because of "facelift".


TM26 is very tempting - power/size/oled/charger. And most likely i will go for it  I'm just a bit worried that few days after I'll get it, next generation TM will be presented, and it will be thrower with oled (TM36).


PS. Lupine is out of my price-comfort by far.


I'm off - messing in this topic with different flashlight than TM26
Regards
Warsaw


----------



## pjandyho

Warsaw said:


> ...present model has already thermal management problems imo - because of size it's getting hot in no time...


I am not sure if you know what you are talking about here. I would be very worried if the light doesn't get hot. I hate hot lights personally, but for something driven so bright the heat has to travel away from the LEDs so as not to damage them. Only with good heat sinking does the heat travel away from the LEDs to the surface of the body, and that's why the light feels hot. It is not a case of thermal management issue as what you have stated. The TM26 would get very hot in a couple of minutes on max output too.


----------



## Verndog

csshih said:


> Confirmed, they fit
> 
> Craig



Excellent thank you Craig. Do you have a rough estimate and how long backorder would be out on this light??


----------



## Warsaw

pjandyho I believe i know what I'm talking about. It may be matter of my english skills though. 
What i mean is - s6330 is so small that it's output makes it very hot in short period of time. I meassured 54C on surface that termal control system is trying to keep, but it goes beyond 65C if you press it off/on a time or two while it was hot already. Mainly because it starts again on max and decrease output in multiple steps by some time. 54C on surface is quite uncomfortable for me. Let's call it "problem with heat-sink because of high output vs small mass" instead of "_thermal management problems". OK?  _And I totally agree with you that they did great job with transfering heat from leds to surface - you can feel it is getting warm in a seconds after pressing "on". 
I can imagine that TM26 is also getting hot quickly - it is bigger but it has higher output. But if you read again what I'v wrote you will discover that it was related only to 2nd generation of S6330 with most likely even higher output.

And lastly "I would be very worried if the light doesn't get hot" - try to walk with Fenix Tk70 (moving it a bit). It wont get hot, hardly warm in specific spots on head, and I'm not worried about it. I believe it's because of output (still 2,2k lumens) vs mass ratio ;-)

Regards
Warsaw


----------



## carpecervisi

...stupid retyping because of missed security question...

Anyway, I just received my IS TM26 and like everyone else, I'm surprised how small this thing is in hand. Very impressed. 

Now for the retarded-newbie-can't-read-for-comprehension part of the post: I could have sworn I read that Panasonic Panasonic 3400mAh NCR18650B Flat Tops worked fine in this. If that's the case, mine doesn't. I hear the batteries rattling around in there a little and even though they all check out around 3.7v on my DMM, there's no eye searing goodness when I hit the power button. Hooking the charger up just shows a blinking garbled OLED screen (same as the head by itself). 

So, if the above batteries are known not the be good for the TM26 what should I get? And more importantly, anyone know of a retail brick and mortar place to get them?

Grr


----------



## Verndog

Looks to me flat tops will not work since the positive end seats onto a full circle ring. If you have access to a soldering iron, a drop of solder on pos. end should make those useable in that light.


----------



## csshih

Verndog said:


> Excellent thank you Craig. Do you have a rough estimate and how long backorder would be out on this light??



About a week.



carpecervisi said:


> I could have sworn I read that Panasonic Panasonic 3400mAh NCR18650B Flat Tops worked fine in this. If that's the case, mine doesn't. I hear the batteries rattling around in there a little and even though they all check out around 3.7v on my DMM, there's no eye searing goodness when I hit the power button. Hooking the charger up just shows a blinking garbled OLED screen (same as the head by itself).



Unprotected cells are too short to work I'm afraid.

Also, if anyone wanted to know, here's a video of some thermal testing of the TM26 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0ONweptAfQ
Yes, it's 10 minutes of watching a flashlight warm up. 

Craig


----------



## Aaron1100us

Yep, I saw on a few youtube videos that it needs button top batteries. Ordered some Panasonic NCR18650B button tops. Now I just have to wait for the light and batteries. 

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjandyho

Warsaw said:


> pjandyho I believe i know what I'm talking about. It may be matter of my english skills though.
> What i mean is - s6330 is so small that it's output makes it very hot in short period of time. I meassured 54C on surface that termal control system is trying to keep, but it goes beyond 65C if you press it off/on a time or two while it was hot already. Mainly because it starts again on max and decrease output in multiple steps by some time. 54C on surface is quite uncomfortable for me. Let's call it "problem with heat-sink because of high output vs small mass" instead of "_thermal management problems". OK?  _And I totally agree with you that they did great job with transfering heat from leds to surface - you can feel it is getting warm in a seconds after pressing "on".
> I can imagine that TM26 is also getting hot quickly - it is bigger but it has higher output. But if you read again what I'v wrote you will discover that it was related only to 2nd generation of S6330 with most likely even higher output.
> 
> And lastly "I would be very worried if the light doesn't get hot" - try to walk with Fenix Tk70 (moving it a bit). It wont get hot, hardly warm in specific spots on head, and I'm not worried about it. I believe it's because of output (still 2,2k lumens) vs mass ratio ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Warsaw


Ahhh... I see where you are coming from now. For a moment I thought you were expecting to get a light that runs cool with such output. 65C is darn hot, but it is normal for lights of this size versus output. I don't usually run my lights for long on max output, and truth be told the TM26 or any other lights that I have hardly ever got hot. The one and only time my TM26 ever got hot was when I was testing the thermal step down.


----------



## olemil

Well I have to say that I was very fortunate to find this forum thanks to Nitecores review link. After reading the threads on the TM26, I had to have it. I just purchased a SRT6 this week and since then fell in love with the TM26 after seeing reviews and videos on it. So after seeing some great Black Friday prices floating around on here, I ordered one from Going Gear since they showed 10+ in stock. I was pumped....well until I checked my order status later on only to see it is back ordered...... Hopefully they will be back in stock soon because the suspense is killing me. I was able to get the newer XM-L2 version, which is why I didn't order from any other vendors. I will watch this thread to see if any updates/issues pop up on the 'new' version.


----------



## Verndog

Thanks to those that helped me get in the tail end of this awesome deal! Been eying this light for quite some time, and this deal and the L2 conversion were enough to push me into springing for it. Placed an order with Craig @ IS for light and 5 3400 EagleTac cells and I'll report back in a few weeks after I play with my new weapon (no..not toy LOL). .


----------



## PANGES

olemil said:


> Well I have to say that I was very fortunate to find this forum thanks to Nitecores review link. After reading the threads on the TM26, I had to have it. I just purchased a SRT6 this week and since then fell in love with the TM26 after seeing reviews and videos on it. So after seeing some great Black Friday prices floating around on here, I ordered one from Going Gear since they showed 10+ in stock. I was pumped....well until I checked my order status later on only to see it is back ordered...... Hopefully they will be back in stock soon because the suspense is killing me. I was able to get the newer XM-L2 version, which is why I didn't order from any other vendors. I will watch this thread to see if any updates/issues pop up on the 'new' version.



Congrats! I've been playing with mine for the past couple of nights. I probably have a couple hours of use with the light and there haven't been any issues with it thus far.


----------



## olemil

PANGES said:


> Congrats! I've been playing with mine for the past couple of nights. I probably have a couple hours of use with the light and there haven't been any issues with it thus far.


Thank you for the input, good to hear! I received an email from Going Gear that they have a shipment coming in Monday so hopefully mine will ship soon. I can't imagine the output of this light after playing with my SRT6 tonight outside at my parents house in the country, amazing!! Thanks again.


----------



## PANGES

olemil said:


> Thank you for the input, good to hear! I received an email from Going Gear that they have a shipment coming in Monday so hopefully mine will ship soon. I can't imagine the output of this light after playing with my SRT6 tonight outside at my parents house in the country, amazing!! Thanks again.



Hehe. I really like playing with the TM26. People were right when they say it produces a "wall of light." That's the best way I can describe it as well.


----------



## olemil

PANGES said:


> Hehe. I really like playing with the TM26. People were right when they say it produces a "wall of light." That's the best way I can describe it as well.


Now you are really killing me....lol. I will be chomping at the bit until it gets here for sure.


----------



## Robert_xt

Warsaw said:


> I have quite good local offer for TM26..................
> Warsaw



Hello Warsaw! Where did you find this good offer for TM26? I'm also from Poland and I have just purchased my TM26 from Going Gear. I can't wait to receive it by the way. I'm writing in English because I think it is not allowed to use Polish language on this forum. I tried to find a PM option to contact you but I guess I'm a total rookie here with just 1 post and have no privileges like PM  I'm just curious if the offer you found is less than 1510 PLN as this is the cheapest I could find here in Poland. I was waiting with decision for months and finally I decided to go with Going Gear for 249 USD. This is the 3800 lumens version so I'm quite happy. I'm aware that most likely I'll pay duty and tax in Poland but still this will be much cheaper (I hope). I do have some more questions so except of maybe replying on this forum, could you please also contact me at rgneo(at)poczta.neostrada.pl ? Thanks!


----------



## Tassardar

My first post on this forum 

Bought a TM26 from a local dealer. Using it as a photography light and it actually works pretty well for stuffing into softboxes to light up people for night photography. Anyone know how accurate in terms of color and temperature of the TM26? May get another in the future if it works out well.


----------



## Warsaw

I've decided to take TM26 3,5k version. Should be here tommorow, can't wait 

Robert_xt check your email.

Regards
Warsaw


----------



## notn41

Hi guys I'm new here. I am interested in the deal you guys posted for black friday/cyber monday from IS. I went to their site and it was listed at full price? Did I miss something for the 195 deal that you guys could send me? 

Either on here or email [email protected]

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Warsaw

notn41 check your email


----------



## fl0t

I backodered the TM26 3,8K version. I don't mind waiting, it is still a pretty nice deal

I almost pulled the trigger on the TM11 as well. But I think it is kinda redundant getting the TM26 and the TM11. Thoughts?


----------



## Roger Sully

I have a TM26 that i carry along in my back pack daily.....I just made a trade over on the marketplace for a TM11. I'll probably keep the TM11 in the backpack and keep the TM26 at home. I have the battery pack on the TM26 and the warning about never being exposed to water makes me think I should keep it inside :thinking: 
All kidding aside I love the UI of the TMs and the small form factor of the TM11 makes it perfect as a bag EDC.


----------



## Tassardar

Yesterday I was running the TM26 for around 20 + minutes and reached a temperature of around 72C as stated in the OLED. Is that a safe temperature for operation on the light? Cant find any info on this and the only indication of temperature is stepdown of 3500 to 1700 when it hits 60+C.


----------



## CUL8R

I've been looking at this light since it first came out. But I'd just bought a Jetbeam DDR30 with XML U3 leds and a ThruNite TN30 (XM L2 version), so there was no way I could add the TM26. But thank you Illumination Supply for now making it possible! I ordered on the 28th, package was shipped free on the 29th and I have the light in hand today. Exceptional service, delivery, and price! Once I get all the batteries (eagletac 3400mah) charged or recharged, I should get some good comparisons between the three lights. Although we've got some weather moving in, so I might be on hold for a few days. It looks like the two 3 emitter lights and the TM26 should actually be pretty close to each other in performance, but time will tell.


----------



## PANGES

fl0t said:


> I backodered the TM26 3,8K version. I don't mind waiting, it is still a pretty nice deal
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on the TM11 as well. But I think it is kinda redundant getting the TM26 and the TM11. Thoughts?



When in doubt, buy them all.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Yes CUL8R! Comparison shots. Brave the weather.


----------



## CUL8R

Kitrobaskin,

I've been meaning to ask; is your avatar an IWH?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

I do not know what that is.


----------



## CUL8R

An Irish Wolfhound. Certainly looks like it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Mixed. Abandoned as a puppy full of worms on the side of a busy highway in Louisiana when I was in elementary school. He taught me many things. People like to refer to one like that as Sensai or something. He was my teacher. I'm off topic.


----------



## fulabeer

Has anybody seen the "White OLED" version yet?
I'm curious if t was just an advertising typo, or a real update/change.


----------



## Warsaw

Just got my one. First impresion - WOW, piece of art.  Really small, powerfull and beauty <3

Edit: Second impression - WTF, looks like i have XM-L2 emiters, but oled says 3500 lumens. 
I will try to upload picture of it.

Edit2: Photo




This is good news, I just wonder if that means i have in fact 3800 Lumens just not updated on Oled notifications - it seems to be most possible scenario. Or is it still 3500? What do you think guys?


----------



## Minimoog

Looking like you have the newer emitters there. What does the display say when on turbo?


----------



## Warsaw

Lev1 - 3lm
Lev2 - 95lm
Lev3 - 540lm
Lev4 - 1700lm
Lev5 - 3500lm


----------



## AbbyY

I think the display is not updated.

Today I've visited a Nitecore dealer here in Romania and asked him to show me a TM26 (yesterday he got a shipment from Nitecore). Although on the box it is marked 3.500 lumens, certainly the led used is XM-L2 (silver substrate instead green and two wires instead three). More than that, the display shows 3.800 lumens on turbo. Background color of oled is blue and font color is white. As a matter of fact, the dealer didn't even know that Nitecore has upgraded the led in TM26


----------



## Warsaw




----------



## KITROBASKIN

Thanks for the pics WARSAW. Just curious: If any of you have your light on standby, press and hold (over 2 seconds or so) the on button. then let go. Does it act like a momentary function with Turbo?


----------



## Warsaw

Full press for over 0.5 second and let go = momentary turbo. 
Basicly You can momentary each of constant modes.


----------



## thedoc007

KITROBASKIN said:


> Thanks for the pics WARSAW. Just curious: If any of you have your light on standby, press and hold (over 2 seconds or so) the on button. then let go. Does it act like a momentary function with Turbo?



It does on mine...in fact I think it goes to momentary mode in about a second, definitely doesn't take 2 full seconds.


----------



## JB

Aaron1100us said:


> Yep, I saw on a few youtube videos that it needs button top batteries. Ordered some Panasonic NCR18650B button tops. Now I just have to wait for the light and batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2



Would this be considered a button top battery for use with the TM26?


----------



## thedoc007

JB said:


> Would this be considered a button top battery for use with the TM26?



It looks like those would work ok...some lights require a prominent button top, but the TM26 just needs a very slightly raised contact area. Redilast 3400s, for example, work fine...and they have even less of a raised contact than those Intl-Outdoor cells. I do not have any of those particular cells to test with, though, if anyone else does, feel free to chime in. The only cells I have that don't work are true flattops, where the wrapper is actually just slightly higher than the contact area. Fenix ARB-L2 2600mAh cells, for example, will not work.


----------



## dts71

Any suggestions for sourcing buttons or thin discs to solder on flat tops? With the twist action to attach the handle, I'd prefer this to magnets with glue or solder blobs?


----------



## ateupwithgolf

I received my TM26 from Illumination Supply for $195.00, awesome deal. Shipped same day I ordered and was here in Arkansas in 3 days. I emailed Craig just to make sure I was getting the 3800lumen version and it was confirmed. This thing is built like a little tank, it's everything you guys said it would be. I filled mine with 8 CR123's that I had in a box, because I'm still waiting on my 3400 Keeppowers. I'm not sure how the output differs between the cr123's and the 3400's, maybe someone could enlighten me there?

This beast provides a cone of light that is perfect for walking around at night in the country, easily illuminating everything in my path. I took it out with my Vector HID 35W last night, just to see the differences. The Vector is still an amazing throw light, easily lighting up a stand of trees over 400 yards away. Considering it weighs probably 6lbs or more and has a shoulder strap, it's a chore to tote for very long. The TM26 can't come close to matching the throw of this light, but it dusts the Vector in spill like you wouldn't believe. If I were worried something might sneak up on me, I'd take the TM26 all day long, it kinda gives you a sense of safety in that way if that doesn't sound too weird. Plus, after I blinded them I can knock them out with this light brick I'm holding! I was also surprised how hot it got after holding it in turbo for awhile. It was cold outside so it was all good. Love the ultra low mode, very practical if you're camping and just need a bit of light not to disturb anyone.

No regrets here!


----------



## oKtosiTe

ateupwithgolf said:


> I was also surprised how hot it got after holding it in turbo for awhile. It was cold outside so it was all good. Love the ultra low mode, very practical if you're camping and just need a bit of light not to disturb anyone.


My TM11 also double as a nice hand-warmer when winter comes up here is Sweden.


----------



## Warsaw

One more photo - beam-type comparision.
Left side TM26, Right side S6330.




Regards
Warsaw


----------



## JB

thedoc007 said:


> It looks like those would work ok...some lights require a prominent button top, but the TM26 just needs a very slightly raised contact area. Redilast 3400s, for example, work fine...and they have even less of a raised contact than those Intl-Outdoor cells. I do not have any of those particular cells to test with, though, if anyone else does, feel free to chime in. The only cells I have that don't work are true flattops, where the wrapper is actually just slightly higher than the contact area. Fenix ARB-L2 2600mAh cells, for example, will not work.



Thanks for the input!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Warsaw, just wanted to confirm what light level settings your two lights were on, in the picture. Very Interesting.


----------



## Warsaw

KITROBASKIN said:


> Warsaw, just wanted to confirm what light level settings your two lights were on, in the picture. Very Interesting.



Both on max modes - 3,8k(most likely) vs 2,4(?)k lumens.

Zebra has much floodier beam, while TM26 has biger hotspot and more focused beam. Nitecore is undoubtly brighter.
Also TM26 is significantly bigger and heavier.


----------



## Arif

So! 10 months later the 'wish' came true - they upgraded with XM-L2's! 

I've just got mine from GoingGear - it was nice to deal with an outfit who definitely knew the score as regards 'which exact version' they have - namely, upgraded OLED, and further, one which reflects the upgraded levels (eg 3800L).

Of course, as an already-owner of the original, I love the light, & I think it's a fantastic upgrade, albeit technically only marginal. And the display is not exactly 'white', but a very feint blue - it looks lovely! 

So any denizens of the UK thinking about buying from the US, do what I did! Fantastic buying experience. 

Arif


----------



## stevo250

Care to take a picture of the old and new displays side by side? I'm curious how the new display looks. :sly:


----------



## Arif

stevo250 said:


> Care to take a picture of the old and new displays side by side? I'm curious how the new display looks. :sly:



I'd love to, but have never figured out all this 'have your image hosted elsewhere & link to it here' malarky. If anyone's got the energy, I could e-mail them/you an image, & they/you could post it up?


----------



## pjandyho

Arif said:


> I'd love to, but have never figured out all this 'have your image hosted elsewhere & link to it here' malarky. If anyone's got the energy, I could e-mail them/you an image, & they/you could post it up?


Hi Arif, PM sent. I can post it up if you send me the image.


----------



## olemil

Just received my TM26 today and all I can say is awesome!! Haven't had a chance to play much since it's still light out but I will later. Just wondered how many members have the NBP52 battery pack? Do you like it and how is the performance versus 4 18650 cells? Wife wants to get me one for X-mas but don't want her spending the $$ if it isn't really worth the upgrade. Thanks


----------



## KITROBASKIN

For the way I use my TM26, there is no need to get double the runtime. I'm good for weeks at a stretch. Why carry something heavier and bulkier unless you are using it on high settings a LOT. Try it a while, see if it works for you. Consider that 18650 batteries work in a multitude of torches, one that you may get in the future. I have one set of good 18650's and a mediocre backup set of 4 that I have yet to use other than experimentation.

By the way, has anyone used the onboard battery charger to recharge just 1, or 2 18650's? Could that even work? I don't remember anyone commenting about that on this thread. When on extended travel, it would be nice not to have to take a charger for my 1X18650 flashlight.


----------



## Arif

pjandyho said:


> Hi Arif, PM sent. I can post it up if you send me the image.



I will do buddy. Just waiting on a second set of 3100s so that the comparison can literally be side-by-side.


----------



## Arif

olemil said:


> Just received my TM26 today and all I can say is awesome!! Haven't had a chance to play much since it's still light out but I will later. Just wondered how many members have the NBP52 battery pack? Do you like it and how is the performance versus 4 18650 cells? Wife wants to get me one for X-mas but don't want her spending the $$ if it isn't really worth the upgrade. Thanks



For me, it completely kills the optimised form factor - I like the soda-can portability of the thing. Add to that, 4x3100mAh is plenty for me, & actually already quite a stupendous amount of capacity in itself.


----------



## olemil

Thanks for the input on the NBP52. I have 18650 3400mah batteries in it now so I'm sure run time will be more than enough for me. Just wasn't sure how the extra length effected the overall balance of the light with the NBP52. Guess the best way to sum it up is I was thinking of the NBP52 for more of a stationary/emergency battery with longer run time and use the stock 4 cell for EDC. So I guess balance and extra weight wouldn't be a big issue compared to the extra run time and having a back up pack ready if needed. Anyway I did go outside for a short test and this thing makes my SRT6 look like a AA Maglite. Very pleased so far and surprised at how user friendly the mode switching was. I was afraid it would be a guessing game hitting the mode you want but it is far from that. Thanks again!!


----------



## Warsaw

"Double the runtime" with battery pack is only a slogan. 
If we assume that most of TM26 owners use 3,4mAh 18650 than let's do some calculations.
1x18650 3,4mAh = 12,6Wh
4x12,6 = 50,4Wh
Battery pack = 65Wh
so battery pack has only about 29% more of juice. 

Now taking into account:
- Price
- Size 
- Weight
- no use at that moment other than TM series
18650 wins 

8x3,4mah battery pack would be sweet.

Regards
Warsaw


----------



## thedoc007

Warsaw said:


> "Double the runtime" with battery pack is only a slogan.
> If we assume that most of TM26 owners use 3,4mAh 18650 than let's do some calculations.
> 1x18650 3,4mAh = 12,6Wh
> 4x12,6 = 50,4Wh
> Battery pack = 65Wh
> so battery pack has only about 29% more of juice.
> 
> Now taking into account:
> - Price
> - Size
> - Weight
> - no use at that moment other than TM series
> 18650 wins
> 
> 8x3,4mah battery pack would be sweet.



It might not be quite that simple. With the TK75, for example, adding one extension (four extra 18650) increases runtime by substantially over 100%. I.e., runtime is more than doubled. This is true because it spreads the current load to more cells, demanding less of each individual cell. As we know, lithium ion cells can deliver much less than the rated capacity if you are using them under high drain. 

I don't think there is any way to know what the runtime gain will be by running the numbers - you don't know all the factors. Ideally, someone can actually test it with the pack and with 18650s. Until then, we are just guessing. I also know the the TM26 runtimes were set with 2600 mAh Nitecore cells (which is why the OLED runtimes are very conservative for 3400 mAh cells) - so to test the claim, you need to compare the pack to those exact cells. I don't know for sure if runtime would be doubled, but I wouldn't be terribly surprised. Certainly, if it is well designed, it will do much better than 29%.

Edit: Just looked up the pack - it uses 8 x 2300 mAh 18650. So it definitely will lower the drain on each cell substantially.


----------



## Warsaw

Well, regarding calculations of Wh it is so simple(+29%). Regarding runtimes - I agree with you - it's not easy to say anything without tests. Lower drain on each single cell will increase it for sure.

But in case of TK75 we are talking about litarally two times higher amount of juice. In "3,4mAh 18650s" scenario it is 50,4 vs 100,8Wh. + lower drain on cells = more than 100% of additional runtime.

Here it would be 50,4 vs 65Wh so mentioned 29% more. Lower drain most likely will increase runtime a bit, but how much? to +35%?+40%? hard to say but I can bet it won't double it. 

Regards
Warsaw


----------



## olemil

Warsaw said:


> "Double the runtime" with battery pack is only a slogan.
> If we assume that most of TM26 owners use 3,4mAh 18650 than let's do some calculations.
> 1x18650 3,4mAh = 12,6Wh
> 4x12,6 = 50,4Wh
> Battery pack = 65Wh
> so battery pack has only about 29% more of juice.
> 
> Now taking into account:
> - Price
> - Size
> - Weight
> - no use at that moment other than TM series
> 18650 wins
> 
> 8x3,4mah battery pack would be sweet.
> 
> Regards
> Warsaw


Looks like their "double the run time" is compared to using 8-cr123 batteries and not 18650 so not sure what the actual runtime advantage would be over 18650 3400mah's. Good point though, wish someone had same actual hands on experience with this and what the runtimes are. P.S. regardless of runtime gains, I think I will sway the wife towards purchasing one for my X-mas gift. It will be so much more fun opening that versus a......sweater...LOL. Wonder where you can buy the "turbo" charging adapter that Nitecore tells about in their ad for this battery? Can't seem to find it listed anywhere.


----------



## olemil

I had a little time last night to test the TM26 out. Just did some testing in my back yard which isn't that big and has trees towards the back of it. All I can say it throws a massive amount of light, even on the lower settings. My first sigh was when I first pulled the light out of the holster and saw the small OLED display. I thought for sure it was a bifocals only display but was very pleased with the clarity and brightness of the display(new version with white lettering), very readable even for me without my glasses on. Overall I am very happy with this light and can't wait to test it further. :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

Warsaw said:


> Well, regarding calculations of Wh it is so simple(+29%). Regarding runtimes - I agree with you - it's not easy to say anything without tests. Lower drain on each single cell will increase it for sure.
> 
> But in case of TK75 we are talking about litarally two times higher amount of juice. In "3,4mAh 18650s" scenario it is 50,4 vs 100,8Wh. + lower drain on cells = more than 100% of additional runtime.
> 
> Here it would be 50,4 vs 65Wh so mentioned 29% more. Lower drain most likely will increase runtime a bit, but how much? to +35%?+40%? hard to say but I can bet it won't double it.



I was only using the TK75 as an example, to demonstrate that adding up watt-hours is not sufficient to make a prediction. There are other factors to consider. And again, the claim is not double the runtime vs. 4 x 3400 mAh 18650, so using those numbers is not reasonable to test the claim. As olemil pointed out, according to Nitecore, it can (up to) double runtime vs. 8 x CR123A (I had assumed it was 2600 mAh 18650s, thanks for pointing this out olemil). So continuing to insist that Nitecore's claim is nothing but marketing ("only a slogan", in your words) when you haven't actually tested the claim AT ALL, is a little unfair.


----------



## Warsaw

Actually I was refering not to Nitecore, but to this:



KITROBASKIN said:


> For the way I use my TM26, there is no need to get double the runtime.



Purpose of those calculations I posted above is to show difference of Wh capacity of the battery pack vs 4x18650 3,4mAh. This and only this.


Regards 
Warsaw


----------



## Saquavin

Look at this TM26 for 161.99 bucks :
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Low-...-Tiny-Monster-4-x-Cree-XML-U2/1536813655.html

Too pretty to be real, isn't it ?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Saquavin said:


> Look at this TM26 for 161.99 bucks :
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Low-...-Tiny-Monster-4-x-Cree-XML-U2/1536813655.html
> 
> Too pretty to be real, isn't it ?



Did you notice it was sold by Angelina Jolie in China? Yeah pretty... Pretty fishy.


----------



## Warsaw

I was wondering how long does it take to equalize voltage between cells in the flashlight. So i did some test
Hour; cell1(V); cell2(V); cell3(V); cell4(V);
16:00; 4,20; 4,21; 4,21; 2,63;
17:00; 3,95; 3,94; 3,93; 3,78;
18:20; 3,91; 3,91; 3,91; 3,88;

Quite fast.



KITROBASKIN said:


> By the way, has anyone used the onboard battery charger to recharge just 1, or 2 18650's? Could that even work? I don't remember anyone commenting about that on this thread. When on extended travel, it would be nice not to have to take a charger for my 1X18650 flashlight.



I charged 2x18650 without any problems. Still only 4,1V at the end of the process though.


----------



## Saquavin

KITROBASKIN said:


> Did you notice it was sold by Angelina Jolie in China? Yeah pretty... Pretty fishy.



Yup, and new "store" with 0 feedback...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Very cool, Warsaw! I am such a chicken, scared I might hurt batteries or, heavens to Betsy, the Tiny Monster, testing if it would charge fewer batteries. Thank You.

I don't really understand your other test but sounds like it went well.


----------



## blackFFM

Nice pictures! What camera do you use?


----------



## JB

thedoc007 said:


> I also know the the TM26 runtimes were set with 2600 mAh Nitecore cells (which is why the OLED runtimes are very conservative for 3400 mAh cells)



Would the OLED runtime adjust or change to reflect a higher capacity 18650? Or it remains the same regardless of the capacity?

Another thing, anyone know what bin of XM-L2 is used in this latest version of the TM26?


----------



## thedoc007

JB said:


> Would the OLED runtime adjust or change to reflect a higher capacity 18650? Or it remains the same regardless of the capacity?



The OLED readout is fixed, and does not change with different cells. Calibrated with 4 x Nitecore 2600 mAh batteries, per Nitecore's own website.



JB said:


> Another thing, anyone know what bin of XM-L2 is used in this latest version of the TM26?



I don't know for sure, but I would bet on XM-L2 U2. Cool white, and the brightest bin for the XM-L2. 3800 lumens is 950 lumens per LED, after all.


----------



## Arif

thedoc007 said:


> ...I don't know for sure, but I would bet on XM-L2 U2. Cool white, and the brightest bin for the XM-L2.



_Definitely_ a cool white! Nice to know also then, that they chose the brightest version.


----------



## foxxkat

Warsaw said:


> Lev1 - 3lm
> Lev2 - 95lm
> Lev3 - 540lm
> Lev4 - 1700lm
> Lev5 - 3500lm



Lev1 - 3lm
Lev2 - 150lm
Lev3 - 600lm
Lev4 - 1850lm
Lev5 - 3800lm

Seems mine is different from yours. The display colour looks light blue, not white. 

sent from phone


----------



## thedoc007

foxxkat said:


> Lev1 - 3lm
> Lev2 - 150lm
> Lev3 - 600lm
> Lev4 - 1850lm
> Lev5 - 3800lm



These are the updated numbers with XM-L2 emitters. The ones you quoted from Warsaw are the older XM-L numbers. (Nitecore did create some confusion, apparently a few XM-L2 lights were shipped with the old display.)


----------



## dts71

I recently received my TM26 and there are issues with my switch.
Half clicks /presses works fine full clicks (on) and press works as well.
The issue is full click to turn off. Sometimes I have to click 10 times or more to turn off. 
Also when turning off from level 5 (Turbo) it might instead go to daily mode => the conclusion is that the switch do a half click on the way up from a full click.
If I do it slowly (from on do a full press) the display show standby when fully pushed (the light is off as well) but as soon as I release the button it will go to daily mode.

Any others that have issues with the TM switches? Would it be user replaceable with the right tool - i.e. leads long enough to change the switch?

Considering shipping it back from Europe to Illumination Supply for replacement, I'd rather fix it myself if possible.


----------



## ven

To turn off just hold button down for over a second.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

ven said:


> To turn off just hold button down for over a second.



My switch seemingly would do things I did not understand but now I've got the hang of it I guess. A quarter turn lockout is always there. Unscrew the body a quarter turn to deactivate. That also removes standby drain (although it did not seem to be an issue for me. The flashlight has a lot of capacity)


----------



## dts71

ven said:


> To turn off just hold button down for over a second.



Yes putting it in lock out will turn it off. But when I unlock, the faulty switch will bump up the daily level one step since it do an extra half press for me when releasing the switch.



KITROBASKIN said:


> My switch seemingly would do things I did not understand but now I've got the hang of it I guess. A quarter turn lockout is always there. Unscrew the body a quarter turn to deactivate. That also removes standby drain (although it did not seem to be an issue for me. The flashlight has a lot of capacity)



Quarter turn is a fall back as well.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

dts71 said:


> Yes putting it in lock out will turn it off. But when I unlock, the faulty switch will bump up the daily level one step since it do an extra half press for me when releasing the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter turn is a fall back as well.



dts71, Please keep us updated on your faulty switch. I am hoping it starts working properly. Any of you tech guys can offer insight regarding a home repair on that switch?


----------



## olemil

dts71 said:


> Yes putting it in lock out will turn it off. But when I unlock, the faulty switch will bump up the daily level one step since it do an extra half press for me when releasing the switch



Not sure if would make a difference in your case, but when you go to lock out mode do you already have your light on? According to the manual you are supposed to do a full press and hold longer than a second to enter "lock out" with the light already turned on. Probably won't change anything but thought I would throw it out there. Good luck and keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## Arif

There's no actual problem with the switch as such. I got thrown too, as was used to my first TM26. The issue is sort of brain-training related - with the original TM26, to turn it on to Daily mode, you had to simply learn the right amount of pressure required to activate, but not all the way through to 'clicking', which just lands you in Turbo. For this reason, you could never just hand it to someone to use, as the obvious action to turn it on it to find the firdt click. Similarly - with the updated version, the Off action is reliable, but - deceptively - it's not the click which turns it off (I know ordinarily & intuitively it should), but rather a certain amount of pressure _beyond _the click. Once you realise that, the Off action is 100% reliable & predictable. It is a quirk, but one I'm more than happy to live with.


----------



## foxxkat

Yes, i started playing with it without reading manual and was confused. took me awhile with manual in hand to figure out the half-press and full-press-click sequence. And then it's the remembering how it works. Now without the manual, I forgot how to use strobe sos beacon!

Manual still showing old lumen readings. Operating instructions seems to work as printed. So they updated the operating instructions but not the lumen? Confusing and I think nitecore can do better. Not that it matters much but still this shouldn't happen. 

sent from phone


----------



## rjdriver

Yeah, I got one of these yesterday and the box still had 3500 marked on it too but at least the light says 3800...... I have too many flashlights to keep all the button sequencing straight ...... so at times I find I just keep pressing until I get what I want.
Rob


----------



## thedoc007

foxxkat said:


> Yes, i started playing with it without reading manual and was confused. took me awhile with manual in hand to figure out the half-press and full-press-click sequence. And then it's the remembering how it works. Now without the manual, I forgot how to use strobe sos beacon!



Double click to enter strobe/SOS/beacon, half press to move through the modes.



foxxkat said:


> Manual still showing old lumen readings. Operating instructions seems to work as printed. So they updated the operating instructions but not the lumen? Confusing and I think nitecore can do better. Not that it matters much but still this shouldn't happen.



It might be a little confusing, but I think we have nothing to complain about. Many companies (when they update emitter) release a new version and charge more for it. I'd gladly trade an outdated manual for a brand-new emitter for the same price.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

That is very generous what you are offering to the less fortunate, thedoc007.


----------



## thedoc007

KITROBASKIN said:


> That is very generous what you are offering to the less fortunate, thedoc007.



Just trying to do my part. I've learned so much on this forum...want to encourage other people to do the same. Lots of knowledgeable people, and just as important, many of them are willing to sacrifice their time (and even occasionally their lights) to inform the community. And at least I know that it will be appreciated around here. The average non-flashaholic doesn't fully understand how awesome this hobby can be, and CPF is a big part of that. And, as you can see from my signature, I'm still well equipped for lighting needs :thumbsup:.


----------



## Arif

foxxkat said:


> ... Manual still showing old lumen readings. Operating instructions seems to work as printed. So they updated the operating instructions but not the lumen? Confusing and I think nitecore can do better. Not that it matters much but still this shouldn't happen.



Er, no - the entire point is they haven't updated the manual _at all _! 
The reason the instructions still work is because the User Interface hasn't changed at all. 
I'd proffer that they've cost-benefitted the decision to keep the old manuals & boxes - i.e. the cost to the business of binning a presumably large stock of instructions & boxes, versus the financial benefit of those extra marginal sales to be had on account of those relatively few people who would know or care about a new emitter, or marginally more Lumens. Until then - it will still sell well _enough _off the back of its current 3500L spec.


----------



## dts71

Arif said:


> Er, no - the entire point is they haven't updated the manual _at all _!
> The reason the instructions still work is because the User Interface hasn't changed at all.
> I'd proffer that they've cost-benefitted the decision to keep the old manuals & boxes - i.e. the cost to the business of binning a presumably large stock of instructions & boxes, versus the financial benefit of those extra marginal sales to be had on account of those relatively few people who would know or care about a new emitter, or marginally more Lumens. Until then - it will still sell well _enough _off the back of its current 3500L spec.



I think they want to give dealers with the old version in stock a fair chance to sell these before official launch of the new version.
A sticker on the box saying "Now 3800 Lumens" would have been an easy fix though.
Still, I got more than I asked for (got the 3800, ordered 3500) so no complaints from me there.


----------



## dts71

Arif said:


> There's no actual problem with the switch as such. I got thrown too, as was used to my first TM26. The issue is sort of brain-training related - with the original TM26, to turn it on to Daily mode, you had to simply learn the right amount of pressure required to activate, but not all the way through to 'clicking', which just lands you in Turbo. For this reason, you could never just hand it to someone to use, as the obvious action to turn it on it to find the firdt click. Similarly - with the updated version, the Off action is reliable, but - deceptively - it's not the click which turns it off (I know ordinarily & intuitively it should), but rather a certain amount of pressure _beyond _the click. Once you realise that, the Off action is 100% reliable & predictable. It is a quirk, but one I'm more than happy to live with.



I have sore thumbs on both hands trying to convince the monster to turn off so no luck there pushing beyond the click for me. Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Arif

Indeed! (to post No.1402). I've always been impressed with how especially Nitecore clearly care about their enthusiast market, innovate amazingly in response to this & in order to enhance the offering overall (e.g. MH Series/P25 micro-USB charging), or as here, within the same year implement an updated emitter, that many have clamoured for - me for one. Simply fantastic.


----------



## BrettB

Hey guys.

This is my first post so I will introduce myself.
My name is Brett and I like bright flashlights :wave:

I am looking into buying a TM26 from illumination supply for $195 :twothumbs

I assume they do not come with batteries right? 
So which batteries are recommended? 3400mah nitecore, rediLast or KeepPower? There is quite significant price difference specially when you have to buy 4.


----------



## zapufast

Any pics of the White OLED Display? Anyone?


----------



## rjdriver

[/URL][/IMG]


zapufast said:


> Any pics of the White OLED Display? Anyone?


Here is a crappy pic I got, sorry I didn't have time to grab my other older TM 26 for a side by side comparison but you get the idea,
Best
Rob


----------



## Verndog

BrettB said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> This is my first post so I will introduce myself.
> My name is Brett and I like bright flashlights :wave:
> I am looking into buying a TM26 from illumination supply for $195 :twothumbs
> 
> I assume they do not come with batteries right?
> So which batteries are recommended? 3400mah nitecore, rediLast or KeepPower? There is quite significant price difference specially when you have to buy 4.



Looks like the $195.00 deal is off, but they have a $245.00 deal with 4 Keepower 3400's which is slightly a better deal IMO.

Mine should be in in a couple days since they just came off back order. Looking forward to shedding some serious light on "the situation".

Any batteries that are Panasonic cells are very good, (which Keepower's are), so that is perfect deal....and Welcome BTW.


----------



## Verndog

rjdriver said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Here is a crappy pic I got, sorry I didn't have time to grab my other older TM 26 for a side by side comparison but you get the idea,
> Best
> Rob



Is the white OLED a new option or is that now being shipped with all the XM L2 versions?


----------



## bluemax_1

Verndog said:


> Is the white OLED a new option or is that now being shipped with all the XM L2 versions?



At this time, it's unclear. GoingGear sends out the white OLED versions. The one I received from IS has the regular blue OLED screen with XM-L2 emitters and the OLED is updated to show the new levels (3800 vs 3500 lumens etc.).


Max


----------



## Verndog

bluemax_1 said:


> At this time, it's unclear. GoingGear sends out the white OLED versions. The one I received from IS has the regular blue OLED screen with XM-L2 emitters and the OLED is updated to show the new levels (3800 vs 3500 lumens etc.).
> 
> 
> Max



Interesting...I think I prefer the blue anyway. Mine will be from the latest shipment just in from IS so I'll check back on any OLED changes.


----------



## olemil

Verndog said:


> Looks like the $195.00 deal is off, but they have a $245.00 deal with 4 Keepower 3400's which is slightly a better deal IMO.
> 
> Mine should be in in a couple days since they just came off back order. Looking forward to shedding some serious light on "the situation".
> 
> Any batteries that are Panasonic cells are very good, (which Keepower's are), so that is perfect deal....and Welcome BTW.


Must be you still need the coupon code to get the package at that price? I added it to the shopping cart but still showed $490.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

olemil said:


> Must be you still need the coupon code to get the package at that price? I added it to the shopping cart but still showed $490.



Get on the IS mailing list. That is a good deal.


----------



## Verndog

olemil said:


> Must be you still need the coupon code to get the package at that price? I added it to the shopping cart but still showed $490.



Yes....new code...check your PM.


----------



## olemil

Thank you KITROBASKIN and Verndog!!


----------



## zapufast

*IS Supply with White OLED display*

I just got mine from IS today. It's the white OLED version with updated box specs!
445m throw instead of 415m!


----------



## zapufast

Thanks for the picture of the White OLED


----------



## Verndog

*Re: IS Supply with White OLED display*



zapufast said:


> I just got mine from IS today. It's the white OLED version with updated box specs!
> 445m throw instead of 415m!



Sounds to me like the blue OLED with XM L2 is a rare collectors item now! Likely used up the last of the blue then switched to the white for the L2 edition.


----------



## olemil

*Re: IS Supply with White OLED display*



zapufast said:


> I just got mine from IS today. It's the white OLED version with updated box specs!
> 445m throw instead of 415m!


Congrats!!! You are going to LOVE this light!!!!! Nice to hear they updated the packaging, seems like they would update their website soon.


----------



## mtullis

Verndog said:


> Yes....new code...check your PM.


I'm looking to get a TM26 can you PM the code?
Thanks


----------



## dts71

BrettB said:


> So which batteries are recommended? 3400mah nitecore, rediLast or KeepPower? There is quite significant price difference specially when you have to buy 4.



I ordered Keeppower 3400 from IS for my TM26 and it was a good fit. TM26 is rather picky about the length but these fit with no issues at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullyson

Someone PM me the code. It's retarded we can't post them here.


----------



## dts71

Bullyson said:


> Someone PM me the code. It's retarded we can't post them here.



PM sent for IS TM26 + 4xKeeppower 3400.


----------



## mund

Hi, Can someone please PM me the coupon code as well... being a TM11 owner since they came out, I have wanted this TM26 3800 In a bad way since THEY came out! 

Looking for the Nitecore TM26 3800 & 4-Keeppower 3400mah $245 deal special. 


I don't know much about the KeepPower batteries.. quality, etc. I have been running EagleTac 18650 3100mah in my current (3) lights..and love them!

I appreciate the help with the coupon... Thank You!!! EJ


----------



## verysimple

also looking for the code via PM. Thanks in advance gents and ladies..


----------



## Verndog

New TM26 arrived today with 5 Eagletac 3400's. Wow..awesome light! Going to be dark in another hour for more testing but initial impressions are incredible light! 
The new shipment from IS appears to be new box and white OLED. Very clear and bright, pleased with the display. Here is a pic of display, under 120lumens neutral white light instead of flash.


----------



## mund

I got the coupon code, ordered through IS $245 with Free Super Saver Shipping... they claim "next Wed Thurs delivery more than likely" here in Michigan! Can't Wait! Will follow up...

If I would have gotten some help here earlier.. Probably would have shipped TODAY  Found the code on my own eventually! Kind of silly not to be able to post this stuff I feel. It is what it is.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Verndog:

"...under 120 lumens neutral white light instead of flash." What does that mean?


----------



## Verndog

mund said:


> Hi, Can someone please PM me the coupon code as well... being a TM11 owner since they came out, I have wanted this TM26 3800 In a bad way since THEY came out!
> 
> Looking for the Nitecore TM26 3800 & 4-Keeppower 3400mah $245 deal special.
> 
> 
> I don't know much about the KeepPower batteries.. quality, etc. I have been running EagleTac 18650 3100mah in my current (3) lights..and love them!
> 
> I appreciate the help with the coupon... Thank You!!! EJ



Guys with new accounts don't have PM until 5 or so posts so no we cant. But I agree this is silly. 
The last code was NovemberMonster
The new one just uses a more recent month..same ending. 

I'm not sure what the rules are on posting codes, I just follow suit... but I do know nobody is going to buy @ full price once they have knowledge of a huge discount...


----------



## Verndog

KITROBASKIN said:


> Verndog:
> 
> "...under 120 lumens neutral white light instead of flash." What does that mean?



That was the artificial light I used (EC25 NW) to take the pic. So it does wash the OLED out just a smidge...but not much. Using a flash on pic will create more bounce back and not as natural pic IMO.


----------



## mund

Verndog said:


> Guys with new accounts don't have PM until 5 or so posts so no we cant. But I agree this is silly.
> The last code was NovemberMonster
> The new one just uses a more recent month..same ending.
> 
> I'm not sure what the rules are on posting codes, I just follow suit... but I do know nobody is going to buy @ full price once they have knowledge of a huge discount...



Ahh... I didn't know that. I actually thought I joined a while back. Every bit of info I seek brings me here... Great Forum, Much Help & Info!

As for the code... that's a big 10-4 !!! Thank You Much for the FYI Verndog


----------



## Pipswich

Mine arrived yesterday and I was pleased to find a 3800 lumens blue screen version. I immediately used it to charge 4 new Orbtronics batteries and was pleased to see the charge level at 4.1 I use a flashlight all day long for pulling inventory for our online store and I am stunned at how useful this is. The 3 lumen setting is enough to get across the yard with the dog and for errands. 150 will do almost everything else. On the other hand.... shining 3800 lumens into a treetop is simply special! Neither me, nor my buddies had ever seen anything this bright that wasn't attached to a vehicle! I am doing all I can to sit on my hands and not buy a second one! Anybody sitting on the fence about this one, should get off the fence. I don't really think you will ever need another flashlight if you buy one and don't lose it. 

The only downside to it is that I love the looks of some of the Ti customs, but for business purpose... this is half the price of the really nice looking ones that I like, and as best I can tell, it has longer run time. The eventual special Ti I want will have to wait a bit! :devil:


----------



## mtullis

Verndog said:


> Guys with new accounts don't have PM until 5 or so posts so no we cant. But I agree this is silly.
> The last code was NovemberMonster
> The new one just uses a more recent month..same ending.
> 
> I'm not sure what the rules are on posting codes, I just follow suit... but I do know nobody is going to buy @ full price once they have knowledge of a huge discount...


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

You will have more privileges on CPF after you have had three appropriate posts approved. Discount codes are located at the Market PLace, CPFMP, where you would sign up with a new account, and acquire 5 posts before you can access the Good Deals forum.

Bill


----------



## Verndog

Pipswich said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and I was pleased to find a 3800 lumens blue screen version.* I immediately used it to charge 4 new Orbtronics batteries and was pleased to see the charge level at 4.1 *I use a flashlight all day long for pulling inventory for our online store and I am stunned at how useful this is. The 3 lumen setting is enough to get across the yard with the dog and for errands. 150 will do almost everything else. On the other hand.... shining 3800 lumens into a treetop is simply special! Neither me, nor my buddies had ever seen anything this bright that wasn't attached to a vehicle! I am doing all I can to sit on my hands and not buy a second one! Anybody sitting on the fence about this one, should get off the fence. I don't really think you will ever need another flashlight if you buy one and don't lose it.
> 
> The only downside to it is that I love the looks of some of the Ti customs, but for business purpose... this is half the price of the really nice looking ones that I like, and as best I can tell, it has longer run time. The eventual special Ti I want will have to wait a bit! :devil:



I was reading on the internal charging discrepancies so I ran some tests on mine to see where it charges to. With (4) new EagleTac 3400's I let it charge overnight till cutoff and display read "Chg. Finished 4.20 V". I unplugged the charger and unscrewed the endcap to refresh the reading and it dropped to 4.17V. Pulled the cells and checked on DMM and Xtar charger and they all read an actual voltage of 4.12 across all 4 cells.

So, most important they stayed balanced, but very slightly undercharged. Fine by me as I'd prefer it be low if anywhere, and .05V difference in actual reading is not worth getting excited about. Actually there is one big advantage to charging to 4.1 instead of 4.2V and that is studies have shown close to double the cell life at the lower 4.1 voltage charges (4.1 used to be the old standard and actually is the limit on 2 of my hobby chargers in Li-ion mode so I've looked into this)...so there is that for those that think they only lose with slight undercharge.

Initial impression of light are outstanding! I camp in summer months and this will make an awesome addition to my collection, and I plan the tripod mount use around my property...so this light adds a whole new dimension to portable lighting. Last night was a bit foggy so i didn't get a great feel for beam, but it's pretty uniform and a great thrower. 
If I had 1 complaint at this point, it would be I prefer a bit wider flood, but that really isn't the main purpose of this light (close in work) so it's not a knock at all...plus I have mules and other lights for that anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warsaw

Verndog regarding balancing voltage check post 1380. It is short process


----------



## Verndog

Warsaw said:


> Verndog regarding balancing voltage check post 1380. It is short process



So I guess that post is saying that in a couple hours time the light will "self balance the cells"?? Never knew that, and that is useful information to know. That said...I'll still out of unit balance charge and check at least once a month...because I can and like to. 

I also water tested the light and it is very well sealed. The only trace I found was under the charge plus I found some traces of moister (nothing inside) that may well have just been around the cap. I did notice on first inspection that the charge plug was have troubles seating 100% down. I put a slight bit of Superlube synthetic grease around plug and now it pops right in and stays.

The sample I have I'm very happy with finish, switch, function, water seal, fit, centered LED, ect...everything is very good and well worth the price.


----------



## Verndog

Another point on light startup. I some some pages back a few questions and dislikes that the light cannot start on low unless you leave it there when you turn it off. This is not true, the light will start on low. Simple trick is 1/4 turn out to power off then back on resets the memory and clears to start on low every time. So...the light WILL START on LOW no matter what mode you left it in!


----------



## BFT

Wow, I just spent two days reading all 48 pages plus the review thread as well. I just ordered the light from IS and I am now im"patiently" waiting for the light. What is bad is I just discovered this forum a month ago and now this will be my third light....how do I stop? I have a Zebralight SC52W, a SC600 Mk II L2 on preorder and now the TM26 is ordered..... Do I still need the SC600?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

BFT said:


> Wow, I just spent two days reading all 48 pages plus the review thread as well. I just ordered the light from IS and I am now im"patiently" waiting for the light. What is bad is I just discovered this forum a month ago and now this will be my third light....how do I stop? I have a Zebralight SC52W, a SC600 Mk II L2 on preorder and now the TM26 is ordered..... Do I still need the SC600?




You should describe your illumination needs: how you plan on using them. You have made excellent choices. The SC600 is very compact for such a powerful light, but the TM26 has great runtime as well as being even brighter.


----------



## BarryH

BFT said:


> Do I still need the SC600?



It will fit in your pocket much easier than the TM26. Good middle ground when needed between size and outputs of your SC52 and the TM26.


----------



## BFT

KITROBASKIN said:


> You should describe your illumination needs: how you plan on using them. You have made excellent choices. The SC600 is very compact for such a powerful light, but the TM26 has great runtime as well as being even brighter.



Thank you for validating my choices. I love the SC52W, I can't believe the amount of light for the size. It will be my EDC light. I had planned on using the SC600 for hiking, being at the park with the kids too long, etc...anytime I needed more run-time than the SC52W. I can't find a "need" for the TM26 other than I know once I get it I will find reasons to use it. With the current deals on the TM26 I can't pass it up. I will use it for working on the car, the yard in the evenings, and just for fun. Camping is one reason I wanted better lights in the first place and I'm sure I will take all three when I go. 




BarryH said:


> It will fit in your pocket much easier than the TM26. Good middle ground when needed between size and outputs of your SC52 and the TM26.



That is what I'm thinking too. I'm hoping that I will hold with these three lights and not need any for awhile.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Yes BFT, the tm26 is the go-to light for when things go bump in the night. It tail stands, and at the ~500 lumen level and a white ceiling, it will burn a long time, lighting a room quite well. Just be careful about leaving it on at the 1700 level-gets hot. Night hiking is a blast with the tm26. Sure the sc600 and sc52 are bright, but until you have a big gun... Something (or maybe someone) going to be a problem? Put two (or more) of those torches on strobe. It will mess you up, so I guess you should be careful about that. Tricky business that strobe stuff.


----------



## 380long

*BFT* you finding this forum is going to cost you a boat load of money...sorry!


----------



## BFT

KITROBASKIN said:


> Yes BFT, the tm26 is the go-to light for when things go bump in the night. It tail stands, and at the ~500 lumen level and a white ceiling, it will burn a long time, lighting a room quite well. Just be careful about leaving it on at the 1700 level-gets hot. Night hiking is a blast with the tm26. Sure the sc600 and sc52 are bright, but until you have a big gun... Something (or maybe someone) going to be a problem? Put two (or more) of those torches on strobe. It will mess you up, so I guess you should be careful about that. Tricky business that strobe stuff.



Level 4 is 1850 now so I imagine it will heat up a bit quicker...I wish they would have put thermal protection for level 4 too, especially with the update to the light. I know it would cost them more but still. I think I will be doing some night hiking. I didn't have anything bright enough before but that won't be a problem anymore. 



380long said:


> *BFT* you finding this forum is going to cost you a boat load of money...sorry!



I'm starting to see that....already thinking about a headlamp to replace my worn out Petzl, but that will need to wait a bit. I do need a nice tripod now for the TM26.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Use a headstrap with your SC52 instead of buying another headlamp. I used it to ride on a bike (not too long distances) at night. Make sure any tripod you get is compatible with the recessed threads of the tm26. Also remember that too much force on the tripod attachment is not a good idea.


----------



## thedoc007

BFT said:


> Level 4 is 1850 now so I imagine it will heat up a bit quicker...I wish they would have put thermal protection for level 4 too, especially with the update to the light. I know it would cost them more but still. I think I will be doing some night hiking. I didn't have anything bright enough before but that won't be a problem anymore.



Shouldn't heat up much faster (if any) than the XM-L version. It is brighter, but the XM-L2 emitters are 5-10% more efficient, so it is basically a wash. I do wish they had included thermal protection for 1700 lumen level also...but as long as you are aware of it, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BFT

KITROBASKIN said:


> Use a headstrap with your SC52 instead of buying another headlamp. I used it to ride on a bike (not too long distances) at night. Make sure any tripod you get is compatible with the recessed threads of the tm26. Also remember that too much force on the tripod attachment is not a good idea.



Do you have a headstrap you recommend? So does the tripod screw need to be on the shorter side to work with the light?




thedoc007 said:


> Shouldn't heat up much faster (if any) than the XM-L version. It is brighter, but the XM-L2 emitters are 5-10% more efficient, so it is basically a wash. I do wish they had included thermal protection for 1700 lumen level also...but as long as you are aware of it, it shouldn't be a problem.



I knew the XM-L2 emitters were more efficient but I wasn't thinking about it from a heat standpoint. You are probably right, it should be about the same for heat.


----------



## Verndog

BFT said:


> *.... I have a Zebralight SC52W, a SC600 Mk II L2 on preorder and now the TM26 is ordered..... Do I still need the SC600?*





380long said:


> *BFT* you finding this forum is going to cost you a boat load of money...sorry!



Agree, and if you haven't already figured it out...it goes way beyond "need".


----------



## Verndog

thedoc007 said:


> Shouldn't heat up much faster (if any) than the XM-L version. It is brighter, but the XM-L2 emitters are 5-10% more efficient, so it is basically a wash.* I do wish they had included thermal protection for 1700 lumen level also*...but as long as you are aware of it, it shouldn't be a problem.



This is news to me. I assume thermal protection is just that. It should not matter the mode. Are you sure on this?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

BFT said:


> Do you have a headstrap you recommend? So does the tripod screw need to be on the shorter side to work with the light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew the XM-L2 emitters were more efficient but I wasn't thinking about it from a heat standpoint. You are probably right, it should be about the same for heat.



About 2 and a half minutes into a YouTube clip briefly shows the small modification I did with a NiteIze headstrap. Pretty boring, really : search KITROBASKIN austri alpin cobra s buckle. You can get a nitecore headlamp band with overhead strap. I am impressed with the simple headstrap from Pak-Lite.

Other members have more experience with this. Get the tm26 first before you get a tripod so you can be sure the recessed part of the torch where the tripod thread is located, works. You can get a 1/4" 20 bolt to fit the threaded hole and improvise. Another boring video I did.

in this thread is a description of a member falling asleep with his tm26 tail standing in level 4. Not cool. Thanks to him for telling about his experience.


----------



## Glow Bug

Could protected NCR18650*PF* Panasonic battery cells which Orbtronic sells (2900mah) be charged inside the TM26? Also, since these are high drain models, would the voltage remain higher on the turbo mode than when using the other models such as the NCR18650B cells? 0.6 amp minimum charging current so is the charging system or the TM26 capable of charging 4 cells?


Battery type: 
18650 High Drain
Capacity:
2900mAh
Max Discharge (constant current):
10A
Max Discharge Pulse Current (5-6 sec.):
18A
Full charge:
4.2V
Charging method:
CV/CC
Minimum charging current:
0.6A
Rapid Charging current: 
1.35A
Nominal (storage) voltage:
3.6V-3.7V
Minimum discharge voltage level: 
2.5V
Dimensions:
18.5mm x 66.5mm
Weight: 
46g
Button Top:
Yes
AC-IR
21 mΩ


----------



## mund

*Well I just had my IS ordered TM26 Delivered yesterday.... Thrilled! Then... Not!*

I just had my (IS ordered) TM26 Delivered yesterday (12-18-2013) .... i was initially Very Thrilled! Then... Not So Much. Not a major issue, but enough to be picky about... Upon going through the brightness levels, showing my son the (4) led's opposed to my (3) led TM11. I noticed what I thought initially to be a piece of fuzz on one lens.. but, turns out, it's a chip/crack in the glass.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

*Re: Well I just had my IS ordered TM26 Delivered yesterday.... Thrilled! Then... No*

Just ordered my from ISupply... (actual light, 8 KeepPower 3400mah, and Intellicharge i4 v2. for arround 370$US)
Even asked them to check it on a subject of damage before sending it to me...
Haven't got any response yet, and hope that it will be delivered to me before the holidays... It's a long way to Quebec though...
Could anybody post some photos of the light (got from IS) at 90 degree angle from the LEDs and reflectors?
Just want to get an idea how they are centered and how clean the reflectors are.
Thanks for your responses.


----------



## y260

*Re: Well I just had my IS ordered TM26 Delivered yesterday.... Thrilled! Then... No*

I've gotten a TM26 or two from IS and haven't had any lens/glass problems. LED's in the TM26 in general are centered very well and the reflector is very smooth. The reflector is "clean" in the sense that their is no physical debri within.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

*Re: Well I just had my IS ordered TM26 Delivered yesterday.... Thrilled! Then... No*



y260 said:


> I've gotten a TM26 or two from IS and haven't had any lens/glass problems. LED's in the TM26 in general are centered very well and the reflector is very smooth. The reflector is "clean" in the sense that their is no physical debri within.



Thanks y260, I hope that the mund's light was just an exception...


----------



## mund

RCTPAVUK said:


> Thanks y260, I hope that the mund's light was just an exception...



Unfortunately (for me) it may just be mine that only has the issue... I don't feel that IS is at fault or deliberately sent me a problem light or anything like that. Upon my contact with them they claimed that this is the 1st. What I feel happened, is that as manufactured it may have thought to be acceptable because the stainless steel bezel looking head on into the end, covers the crack/chip. But at an angle... it's there. I am going to ask for a replacement. They offered to send me a new lens, but I don't have the tool to unscrew... if I was to disassemble, replace lens, then the inevitable right.. trap dust in there.. then bummed again.. LOL


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Could you guys post the serial numbers of your lights?
I'm trying to determine which number at the beginning holds white OLED, and new (3,150,600,1850,3800) lumen level indication.
Would also appreciate a few photos of the OLED in different brightness levels.
Thanks.


----------



## JB

*Re: Well I just had my IS ordered TM26 Delivered yesterday.... Thrilled! Then... No*



RCTPAVUK said:


> Just want to get an idea how they are centered and how clean the reflectors are.
> Thanks for your responses.



The one I got has very clean reflectors. 3 of the LEDs are well-centered, 1 is a little off-center.


----------



## JB

*Re: Well I just had my IS ordered TM26 Delivered yesterday.... Thrilled! Then... No*

Wanted to ask about the voltage indication on the TM26.

Upon insertion of the batteries and screwing in the battery tube, the word "NITECORE" will show and then the voltage. I guess this would be the average voltage across the 4 batteries? 

Anyone tested how accurate is the reading? Say by comparison to a DMM?

On a side note: I found that the TM26 can operate with either 1, 2, 3 or 4 batteries. All four LEDs will come on and I tried Level 1-3. Didn't wanna try Level 4 or 5 with less than 4 batts.


----------



## JB

thedoc007 said:


> I do wish they had included thermal protection for 1700 lumen level also...but as long as you are aware of it, it shouldn't be a problem.



Since there is no thermal protection for Level 4, what happens if you leave it on for long and the light heats up?

I did read some past posts where it was reported the light temp hit 71-73 C and it was nearly too hot to hold. So I guess the light will just keep being lit until something inside melts?


----------



## STiFTW

As long as you are holding it, your body should be a good enough heat sink for high to run continuously. There is also the extended battery pack that adds more thermal mass to the light. I have not seen any reviews on the battery pack yet though.


----------



## riccardo

The temp is measured on one of the LED's copper stars, should be safe (for LEDs and electronics) till over 80 C..


----------



## martin28

Verndog said:


> Looks like the $195.00 deal is off, but they have a $245.00 deal with 4 Keepower 3400's which is slightly a better deal IMO.
> 
> Mine should be in in a couple days since they just came off back order. Looking forward to shedding some serious light on "the situation".
> 
> Any batteries that are Panasonic cells are very good, (which Keepower's are), so that is perfect deal....and Welcome BTW.



Could you send me the code, please.

It's a super price for me!


----------



## RCTPAVUK

martin28 said:


> Could you send me the code, please.
> 
> It's a super price for me!



It was mentioned before in the thread. Just change the month word...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itecore-TM26&p=4338507&viewfull=1#post4338507


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Strange... Russian fellows have their own flash-light forum...
Some posted that they got waterproof problems with the light and this weird issue:




Any Ideas or similar issues?


----------



## thedoc007

Verndog said:


> This is news to me. I assume thermal protection is just that. It should not matter the mode. Are you sure on this?



I am 100% sure. This is true both with the XM-L and XM-L2 emitters - the thermal protection only kicks in on turbo. With my first TM26 I found out the hard way, and I just tested my new XM-L2 last night - does exceed 60C at 1700 lumen level.


----------



## thedoc007

JB said:


> Since there is no thermal protection for Level 4, what happens if you leave it on for long and the light heats up?
> 
> I did read some past posts where it was reported the light temp hit 71-73 C and it was nearly too hot to hold. So I guess the light will just keep being lit until something inside melts?



The 73C post was me...I was tailstanding it to read, and fell asleep. Totally my fault, but I was surprised to see thermal stepdown only happens on turbo. 

I wouldn't worry about anything actually melting - the 1700 lumen level will stabilize well before anything melts. But overheating the LEDs will reduce their lifespan, and can cause a permanent reduction in the brightness of the LEDs. In practice, I doubt this will be a significant issue, since the XM-L2 is rated at 85C, but I like to treat my stuff with care. It isn't going to be a safety issue - but I want to avoid overheating for the same reason I avoid dropping it, despite the impact rating. Just because it can take it does not mean that you should abuse it. And let me tell you, 73C is HOT. Rule of thumb, if it is too hot for you to hold, it is too hot for the LED also.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Finally got a confirmation that my light is shipped, but tracking number shows that the package was already delivered to *Korea, in August 2012...
*Hope that this is just a minor error with tracking number...


----------



## riccardo

> Upon insertion of the batteries and screwing in the battery tube, the word "NITECORE" will show and then the voltage. I guess this would be the average voltage across the 4 batteries?


The batteries are in parallel, there is no individual voltage, they will equalise their voltage as soon as you fully screw the battery tube.





> And let me tell you, 73C is HOT. Rule of thumb, if it is too hot for you to hold, it is too hot for the LED also.



Why should be too hot for the LED? The XM-L2 are binned at 85 C, and the max junction temp is 150 C (at which the LED's efficiency is down of 20%).
Since the temp. sensor is soldered on one of the copper stars, the red temp. is very close to the LED's one, I guess till 90-100 C indicated there are no real worries (for the LED).

Personally I would start thinking about reducing power or switching off for a while only at 90C., anyway battery are the bigger concern..!


----------



## RCTPAVUK

riccardo said:


> The batteries are in parallel, there is no individual voltage, they will equalise their voltage as soon as you fully screw the battery tube.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should be too hot for the LED? The XM-L2 are binned at 85 C, and the max junction temp is 150 C (at which the LED's efficiency is down of 20%).
> Since the temp. sensor is soldered on one of the copper stars, the red temp. is very close to the LED's one, I guess till 90-100 C indicated there are no real worries (for the LED).
> 
> Personally I would start thinking about reducing power or switching off for a while only at 90C., anyway battery are the bigger concern..!




Do you have some pictures of the sensor? It's a bit unethical to take temperature measurement from only one led. It would be more adequate if they put it on the other side of the body, closer to the driver and other components, since it shuts down at 60 C...
Or, if I'm not correct, please spill some light on the question...


----------



## riccardo

Here I have only this.. already posted in this 3d.. post #1185
You can see the PTC or NTC (didn't check) on the top left MCPCB, all others have the dedicated pads empty.


----------



## thedoc007

riccardo said:


> Why should be too hot for the LED? The XM-L2 are binned at 85 C, and the max junction temp is 150 C (at which the LED's efficiency is down of 20%).
> Since the temp. sensor is soldered on one of the copper stars, the red temp. is very close to the LED's one, I guess till 90-100 C indicated there are no real worries (for the LED).



The LED may be able to take it, but that doesn't mean it won't reduce its lifespan, and lead to a reduction in brightness much earlier than with gentle treatment. At 73C it was already almost too hot to hold (definitely uncomfortable)...if you somehow managed to get it up to 90C, you might injure yourself handling it. Remember that water boils at only 100C, that is AWFULLY hot. Again, just because you can do something, doesn't mean you should. I'm not overly concerned about it, and I saw no deleterious effects afterwards, but I wouldn't want to repeat it...if you disagree, go right ahead!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Why would anyone knowingly risk getting their batteries so hot they are uncomfortable to hold? That can't be good.


----------



## poisonpill

Hello all!

Love my TM26 but as of a few days ago the button has gone wonky. When I try to turn it off with a full depress, it treats it only as a half press. So this makes it difficult to turn off as most of the time it just cycles through the brightness settings.

Has anybody else experienced this? Any troubleshooting tips?

I've been turning it off by holding it down for a lock out.

Thanks.


----------



## foxxkat

poisonpill said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Love my TM26 but as of a few days ago the button has gone wonky. When I try to turn it off with a full depress, it treats it only as a half press. So this makes it difficult to turn off as most of the time it just cycles through the brightness settings.
> 
> Has anybody else experienced this? Any troubleshooting tips?
> 
> I've been turning it off by holding it down for a lock out.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes, rather unfortunate. My button also experiencing erratic behaviour after few days use. It seems to execute two clicks instead of one so each press couldn't turn the light off. I have to try few times to get it to off. It was working fine when I first received it, so it means the button has deteriorated over use, in such a short time. Haven't reach the stage where I'm forced to use lock out to off. It's disappointing. 

sent from phone


----------



## Lou Minescence

Beacon mode on my button quit bit works ok.


----------



## dts71

I had issues after a day as well. A heat treatment i.e. put it in a backpack where it turns on @ 1850 lumens for 40 minutes by mistake has helped though I'm not sure if it is a general fix. Temp was 62C when I turned it off.

Now I'm hesitant to play with it - I don't want it to stop working again.


----------



## Skyz

Having recently bought my first Nitecore, the P12, I'm considering buying the TM26. I notice on nitecores website there is a special battery pack NBP52 which offers superior performance. I was set on buying it, however, it doesn't seem to get talked about here. I realise it's more expensive, but I can't believe that's the only reason people on the forum don't seem to be buying it/ talking about it. Is there something I'm missing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## thedoc007

Skyz said:


> Having recently bought my first Nitecore, the P12, I'm considering buying the TM26. I notice on nitecores website there is a special battery pack NBP52 which offers superior performance. I was set on buying it, however, it doesn't seem to get talked about here. I realise it's more expensive, but I can't believe that's the only reason people on the forum don't seem to be buying it/ talking about it. Is there something I'm missing? Thanks in advance.



We have talked about it a bit...but I think the price is the main reason. If it was even roughly comparable to the price of equivalent 18650s, I might take another look. But I could easily get EIGHT 3400 mAh cells for far less than the cost of the pack, and would have better capacity, longer runtime, and would still have non-proprietary cells I could use in other lights in the need arose. If they knocked the price down to $80 or less, I think they would have sold many more.


----------



## bluemax_1

Skyz said:


> Having recently bought my first Nitecore, the P12, I'm considering buying the TM26. I notice on nitecores website there is a special battery pack NBP52 which offers superior performance. I was set on buying it, however, it doesn't seem to get talked about here. I realise it's more expensive, but I can't believe that's the only reason people on the forum don't seem to be buying it/ talking about it. Is there something I'm missing? Thanks in advance.





thedoc007 said:


> We have talked about it a bit...but I think the price is the main reason. If it was even roughly comparable to the price of equivalent 18650s, I might take another look. But I could easily get EIGHT 3400 mAh cells for far less than the cost of the pack, and would have better capacity, longer runtime, and would still have non-proprietary cells I could use in other lights in the need arose. If they knocked the price down to $80 or less, I think they would have sold many more.



Exactly. The battery pack is equivalent to 8 x 18650 cells, but they apparently AREN'T using the 3400mAh cells, so buying 8 3400mAh cells gets you MORE runtime at a lower price. In addition to that, one of the KEY features of this light for most buyers is how tiny this thing is for the output. The battery pack makes the light substantially longer, reducing this advantage. 

The other big thing is that the TM26 loaded with 3400mAh cells already has some pretty ridiculous runtime capabilities; anywhere from close to 2 months CONTINUOUS runtime on the lowest mode, to hours on the other modes. The brightest mode will only run around an hour total with 4 x 3400mAh BUT the heat output and thermal regulation means that you're unlikely to be able to run the light constantly in Turbo unless you're in below 40f temperatures. In other words, most of the oher modes already have pretty great runtimes on 4 x 3400mAh cells, and the one mode where doubling the runtime might help isn't built to be run constantly anyway, so for most of us the cons outweigh the pros of the battery pack: 
Cons
1) Costs more 
2) Makes the light bigger and bulkier 
3) Less capacity than 8 x 3400 mAh batteries (that cost less)
4) Proprietary battery pack that as far as we know, can only be used with this light

vs

Pros
1) Convenience of carrying of a single item (bigger flashlight with the equivalent of 8 lower mAh cells) vs a small flashlight with 4 cells in the light + an additional 4
2) Longer runtimes might be critical where opening the light and exposing it to the surrounding atmosphere to change batteries is not an option (high dust/moisture/corrosive elements etc.)
3) you like war clubs
4) easier charging solution for the equivalent of 8 cells?


Max


----------



## riccardo

If the 8 cells are series-parallel than the light will require less current for the any chosen level. Thus the autonomy of the pack will be more than 2 x 4 18650 of same capacity.


----------



## olemil

thedoc007 said:


> If they knocked the price down to $80 or less, I think they would have sold many more.


 I think this is the key to selling more of these. They have sold several on Going Gear so someone must be in the need. Only reason I have one is the wife got it for me as an X-Mas gift (much better than a sweater!!). On one positive note, you get the added run time (what ever that may be) with out the inconvenience of swapping batteries in the dark out in the boonies. It does add 1/2lb to the overall weight of the light but it is still balanced very well. _(Just for the record....I'm not implying this is the best/most economical way to add run time to your TM??, just giving my observations after getting one. Really doesn't matter to me either way since I have the option to run this big battery or the stock battery tube with 4 -3400's, lights up just the same either way. :thumbsup_


----------



## RCTPAVUK

So, lets do math...
(2300MaH * 8) * 3.6v = 66.24WH
(3400MaH * 4) * 3.6v = 48.96WH
Now prices...
Protected, quality 3400 MaH of 18650 battery will cost from 12 to 26 $ a piece...
Nitecore NBP52 will cost 140$ a piece...
Yes, you get all 8 batteries, yes it's a rechargeable pack, yes it's more than 4 3400mah pack...
But... It's bulkier, it costs (15$*4 = 60$. For 140$ you can buy *two sets of batteries + shipment*) more, and you can't use it anywhere but with TMonsters.

The only thing I'd buy it for would be if I needed to use it as a baton... Half a kilo of weight, multiplied by right arm acceleration, and you have a great tool of reasoning the bad guys


----------



## pjandyho

Definitely not going to carry it with the battery back. Won't even think about getting it at that price. Moreover, I already think the current configuration is a little too bulky to carry. I still very much prefer two cell kind of configuration, and because of that my TM26 sits at home mainly since I hardly ever needed more output anyway. If I do pack the TM26 on my camping or hiking trip, I would rather go along with more 18650.


----------



## olemil

RCTPAVUK said:


> The only thing I'd buy it for would be if I needed to use it as a baton... Half a kilo of weight, multiplied by right arm acceleration, and you have a great tool of reasoning the bad guys


I would NOT want to be on the receiving end of this scenario!!!!!


----------



## bluemax_1

riccardo said:


> If the 8 cells are series-parallel than the light will require less current for the any chosen level. Thus the autonomy of the pack will be more than 2 x 4 18650 of same capacity.



In theory, this is correct, but in practice, it tends to hold true mostly only for high draw applications. As mentioned, the advantage for Turbo mode is negated by the fact that the light simply doesn't have the mass for the thermal output, so increased battery capacity is not the issue. At lower levels, the light already has great runtimes AND the advantage of the 8 cells in series-parallel is significantly lessened due to the lower draw.


Max


----------



## Skyz

Great, thank you, info very useful. Will order it with the 18650s. Please could someone PM me a discount code. Thanks.


----------



## olemil

Skyz said:


> Great, thank you, info very useful. Will order it with the 18650s. Please could someone PM me a discount code. Thanks.


 I just sent you a PM with a site address link and discount code.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Just got my light.
Serial starts with 3112...
Looks and functions fine... At least 10 mis so far 
Leds are centered very good, no damage\dust on reflectors, HTML2, white OLED, button works well.
I'm charging 4*KeepPower 3400Mah inside. Will report voltages after it finishes.
So far I'm one happy owner...

Charges up to 4.2 v.
Shows all voltages during charge with a deviation of 0.03 v.
During charge shows 4.14, 4.17 and 4.2 volts, so it's easy to assume that built-in charger works as it should be working.
Unfortunately I don't have a multimeter, so the voltage measurements are taken by the light itself.

I'm also surprised how useful this 3 lumen output is...
Great light, great quality, great versatility. Love it.


----------



## Verndog

Question on main switch. I've read a few posts on switch issues and wonder if this is part of the problem. Every now and then, if I do a full press to shut off and I do it a bit slow, it goes off for 1/2 a sec and back on. This only happens with slight delayed about a 1/2 -1 second long press, shortly before it goes into full lockout. If I do fast full press, I've never seen this happen.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Roger Ranger

Because I am buying a second TM26 for my wife, I decided to check this thread for the latest. I was looking for the input of someone who has put a lot of run time on a TM26. And then I realized, I have been putting a ton of run time on mine, testing various 18650 batteries. My 2 bits. I honestly cannot comment on the clicky switch reliability or its sea-worthiness. All I have done is a "burn-in" on the electronics. After 16 ~5 hour tests at 540L and 3 ~2 hour tests at 1700L (with fan) the light is functioning perfectly. I am ready to buy another one. I don't use the integral charger, but the OLED display is right on with my multi-meter for volts. I have really learned a lot, being able to easily check the battery voltage, under load. Has anyone out there kicked one of these lights around, in a workplace environment?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Verndog said:


> Question on main switch. I've read a few posts on switch issues and wonder if this is part of the problem. Every now and then, if I do a full press to shut off and I do it a bit slow, it goes off for 1/2 a sec and back on. This only happens with slight delayed about a 1/2 -1 second long press, shortly before it goes into full lockout. If I do fast full press, I've never seen this happen.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?



It's happened but I don't seek it out and have not had it happen in a while. Many posts ago I wrote to a member on this thread about learning the 'way of the TM26' regarding switch use. Going to strobe also requires a certain press pattern rhythm for my unit.


----------



## olemil

Verndog said:


> Question on main switch. I've read a few posts on switch issues and wonder if this is part of the problem. Every now and then, if I do a full press to shut off and I do it a bit slow, it goes off for 1/2 a sec and back on. This only happens with slight delayed about a 1/2 -1 second long press, shortly before it goes into full lockout. If I do fast full press, I've never seen this happen.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I don't think you have anything to worry about, seems to be natural on this. I always put mine in lock out when I'm done playing, full press and hold while the light is on will shut it off then back on for a split second before going into lock out mode. So far no problems with my switch or anything else for that matter, great light all the way around!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Verndog

olemil said:


> I don't think you have anything to worry about, seems to be natural on this. I always put mine in lock out when I'm done playing, full press and hold while the light is on will shut it off then back on for a split second before going into lock out mode. So far no problems with my switch or anything else for that matter, great light all the way around!!! :thumbsup:



Well...I like to know my gear, so I was playing with it trying to reproduce the event where it doesn't switch off. I found the issue. If I leave my whole thumb across the switch and do a full press it pops off then back on pretty much every time. Looking close at this, I'm pressing the switch down at an angle (to the side of button not center) and it pretty much does it every time. I can still hear the click and it feels pretty much the same. When I press the switch straight down, and fairly close to center it works perfectly every time.

I wonder if others can try to produce this scenario?

Not all that worried if it stays that way...but if it gets worse I may want consider the options. I have (2) EC25's with similar switch so I'm used to it...they do not do this though.


----------



## Verndog

Well...it's getting worse as I test more. Better to do now then later. Guess it's about a month old now. What do you guys think? May need to send back to Illumination Supply??


----------



## Roger Ranger

I had to send back an EA4 with the same kind of problem just before Christmas. (A present) not doing the half click correctly. Send it back.


----------



## Blaze

Verndog said:


> Well...it's getting worse as I test more. Better to do now then later. Guess it's about a month old now. What do you guys think? May need to send back to Illumination Supply??





I got my TM26 yesterday from Illumination Supply and noticed similar issues with the switch. However after playing around with it for some time I got it to work nicely after I tried sharp rapid presses i.e. don't leave your finger pressed down or use slow action, use a snappy quick action. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Verndog

Blaze said:


> I got my TM26 yesterday from Illumination Supply and noticed similar issues with the switch. However after playing around with it for some time I got it to work nicely after I tried sharp rapid presses i.e. don't leave your finger pressed down or use slow action, use a snappy quick action. I hope that makes sense.



I thought that also. But the switch is erratic. Today, doing the exact same test it doesn't do that at all. When it's acting up, the quick presses helps, but still only works about 3 out of 4 times. Bottom line, if it was functioning correctly, it would behave the same day to day. When it changes daily, that indicates a problem IMO. Still undecided what to do.


----------



## ven

If its not right send it back..........several reasons,expensive light for a start so nothing less than perfect is acceptable imo.

Also switch could pack in later,maybe out of warranty if playing up now


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Could anyone measure ceiling bounce of each of 4 LEDs?
I'm interested if all of them emit the same amount of light...


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Funny thing...
After putting the light in a lockout mode, plugging and unplugging the charger, the display is still slightly lit, dimly displaying "Lockout"...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

In the market for one of these 3800 white oled TM26's. So who's got the best deal right now? Would like to stick to a Cpf dealer, but money talks...


----------



## Roger Ranger

RCTPAVUK said:


> So, lets do math...
> (2300MaH * 8) * 3.6v = 66.24WH
> (3400MaH * 4) * 3.6v = 48.96WH
> Now prices...
> Protected, quality 3400 MaH of 18650 battery will cost from 12 to 26 $ a piece...
> Nitecore NBP52 will cost 140$ a piece...
> Yes, you get all 8 batteries, yes it's a rechargeable pack, yes it's more than 4 3400mah pack...
> But... It's bulkier, it costs (15$*4 = 60$. For 140$ you can buy *two sets of batteries + shipment*) more, and you can't use it anywhere but with TMonsters.
> 
> The only thing I'd buy it for would be if I needed to use it as a baton... Half a kilo of weight, multiplied by right arm acceleration, and you have a great tool of reasoning the bad guys




I received an NBP52, along with a TM26 3800 lumen, from Andrew&Amanda, for $359 shipped. With the NBP52 installed, the TM26 feels wrong. I think that the NBP52 was designed with the TM36 in mind. The TM36, with the 4X battery holder, (like that of the TM26) looks really odd. It looks like the NBP52 belongs on the TM36. I have heard that the TM36 will be out in a month.
In my opinion, they really missed the boat when they did not include a screw-on cap for the NBP52. The +/- battery contacts, at the top of the battery pack, are completely exposed. (Note: WHEN you accidentally short these contacts out and trip the short protection circuit, plugging in the charger will reset the breaker.) The cap could also be used on the stock 4X battery holder as a back-up for the NBP52.


----------



## olemil

PoliceScannerMan said:


> In the market for one of these 3800 white oled TM26's. So who's got the best deal right now? Would like to stick to a Cpf dealer, but money talks...


 I sent you a PM with info on this.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

olemil said:


> I sent you a PM with info on this.



Thank you flashaholic brother from a different mother!


----------



## Elmie

OMFG!!!

Just received the light from a local seller here in Canukada. Like everyone else; this thing is smaller than I thought it would be. Knew it was going to be smaller, but not that much smaller than the TK75. Love it so far!


----------



## Sean

olemil said:


> I sent you a PM with info on this.



Could you also PM me? 
I've been looking too and trying to avoid ebay.


----------



## olemil

Sean said:


> Could you also PM me?
> I've been looking too and trying to avoid ebay.


Pm sent.


----------



## plata0190

Hi, I found an AC issue: when plugged into charge without any battery inserted, LEDs blinks like crazy.
I noticed a faulty button too. 1 times on 15 times about I try to turn it off, it pops on.

What do you think guys, is better to send it back? Bought on IS


----------



## ven

Not sure on the "pops on" but i am sure its blinking fast because no cells are in light,should not plug in without cells.......


----------



## Elmie

plata90 said:


> Hi, I found an AC issue: when plugged into charge without any battery inserted, LEDs blinks like crazy.
> I noticed a faulty button too. 1 times on 15 times about I try to turn it off, it pops on.
> 
> What do you think guys, is better to send it back? Bought on IS


Why would you want to plug it in without any batteries?


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Strange thing...
Try to light a wall (5 cm) in 3 lm mode. One of 4 LEDs is greenish...
Am I the only one to have this?

More, all of them have slightly different color temperature...
Strange...


----------



## druidmars

RCTPAVUK said:


> Strange thing...
> Try to light a wall (5 cm) in 3 lm mode. One of 4 LEDs is greenish...
> Am I the only one to have this?
> 
> More, all of them have slightly different color temperature...
> Strange...



Mine is working just fine in terms of color temp. Which version is yours? 3500 or 3800? My TM26 is the old one.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Serial is starting from 3112...
3800 lm, white oled...


----------



## plata0190

My serial is the same: 3800 version. I just tryed to put charger without batteries, but I don't see different tints on LEDs


----------



## Dr.444

olemil said:


> I sent you a PM with info on this.



Could you PM me as well please  ?


----------



## Elmie

My serial starts with 311, 3800 lumens model. People keep talking about white OLED, yet I have never seen any pictures of it. Mine is not white that's for sure, it's more like an aqua color.


----------



## plexus

I think the oled colour reference is to the colour of the light emitted by the display. the on pixels. mine is definitely white on a dark blue background. i think the earlier ones lite up more blue.


----------



## olemil

Dr.444 said:


> Could you PM me as well please  ?



PM sent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr.444

olemil said:


> PM sent. :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Bro


----------



## Elmie

plexus said:


> I think the oled colour reference is to the colour of the light emitted by the display. the on pixels. mine is definitely white on a dark blue background. i think the earlier ones lite up more blue.



Can you take a pic of yours? I don't see white at all with mine and it emits a blueish tint.


----------



## olemil

Elmie said:


> My serial starts with 311, 3800 lumens model. People keep talking about white OLED, yet I have never seen any pictures of it. Mine is not white that's for sure, it's more like an aqua color.


I'm pretty sure I read back several pages in this thread that when the newest release of the 3800lm TM26's started to roll out, some of them did still have the blue lettering in the OLED. You could do some searching through the past posts and find it, I'll look too if I have time and update with the post number it was stated in. *Update: Post #1241 has several pics of the TM26 (3800lm model) with the older style OLED with blue lettering.*


----------



## Blaze

olemil said:


> I'm pretty sure I read back several pages in this thread that when the newest release of the 3800lm TM26's started to roll out, some of them did still have the blue lettering in the OLED. You could do some searching through the past posts and find it, I'll look too if I have time and update with the post number it was stated in. *Update: Post #1241 has several pics of the TM26 (3800lm model) with the older style OLED with blue lettering.*



Also see post 1426 page 48 by verndog & 1407 page 47 by rjdriver (white OLED)


----------



## olemil

Blaze said:


> Also see post 1426 page 48 by verndog & 1407 page 47 by rjdriver (white OLED)



Thanks, that should help him out too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blaze

plata90 said:


> Hi, I found an AC issue: when plugged into charge without any battery inserted, LEDs blinks like crazy.
> I noticed a faulty button too. 1 times on 15 times about I try to turn it off, it pops on.
> 
> What do you think guys, is better to send it back? Bought on IS




No comment on the AC issue as I'm not sure why you would want to charge without batteries, however I get the feeling from the comments by several people who have purchased the TM26 (3800lm version) recently from IS that there is an issue with the switch. Either it's a new normal quirky annoying issue or bad batch? Not sure if it needs a seperate thread?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Wow Blaze,

7 posts in seven years. A man of few words is a man worth listening to. (Assuming you're a man). I'm with you on the charging with no batteries. Not going to take a chance messing with that for no practical benefit.


----------



## Elmie

You guys are the best! That explains everything now. Doesn't matter either way I was just curious lol.


----------



## jonathandowers

Could someone please PM me on who has the best deal on the TM26?


----------



## olemil

jonathandowers said:


> Could someone please PM me on who has the best deal on the TM26?



PM sent.


----------



## JasonC

I picked up one of these yesterday and oh boy is this bright, well, compared to anything else I've owned or seen in the flesh! It's also a lot smaller than I expected (like everyone else has said!) so I'm really really pleased with it  Thanks everyone for making me spend more money :devil:

It cost me a little more than I'd hoped (£300) but, the shop I got it from said it would definitely be the 3800 version, whereas the cheaper places could not guarantee this.
Here's a couple of pics...


----------



## foxxkat

Love the macro shots. Hope you won't encounter the switch issues. 

sent from phone


----------



## JasonC

foxxkat said:


> Love the macro shots. Hope you won't encounter the switch issues.
> 
> sent from phone



From the posts I've read, it seems to be more of a learning how to use the button properly rather than a fault. I agree it does take some getting used to and it doesn't always do what I want it to do but, after a bit of practice I think I've got the hang of it, I had to read the instructions on how to use the button a couple of times though! If it fails, I'll send it back


----------



## thedoc007

JasonC said:


> From the posts I've read, it seems to be more of a learning how to use the button properly rather than a fault. I agree it does take some getting used to...



This. I'm sure there have been some defective units...it is bound to happen. But sometimes it seems like people are trying really hard to find faults. Plugging the light in without cells inside, trying to press only the extreme edge of the switch, over-analyzing individual LED outputs when they are visually the same, etc. Frankly, what difference does any of that make? If you actually USE the light, and have problems, send it back. But if it doesn't influence the operation of the light, who cares? 

I have the same viewpoint on the TK75 condensation issue. It is hardly the only light to have the issue, but for some reason people get all worried about it, despite the fact that it has never (to my knowledge, and I have looked) caused an actual problem with the light. Submitting it to the manufacturer as a potential issue, to avoid in future lights, is one thing. But to send a light back, or call it defective, when it performs as advertised, it just driving up the cost for everyone else.

Please don't take this as a dismissal, if you actually do have a defective light. The TM26 is certainly expensive enough that you want a light that works properly. But be reasonable, people!


----------



## pjandyho

My TM26 is the 3500 lumen version from the first few batches out of production and I have not been able to replicate any of the switch issues reported. Don't think I will see any noticeable difference in output between the new and old so I guess it's a keeper for me.


----------



## JasonC

thedoc007 said:


> This. I'm sure there have been some defective units...it is bound to happen. But sometimes it seems like people are trying really hard to find faults. Plugging the light in without cells inside, trying to press only the extreme edge of the switch, over-analyzing individual LED outputs when they are visually the same, etc. Frankly, what difference does any of that make? If you actually USE the light, and have problems, send it back. But if it doesn't influence the operation of the light, who cares?
> 
> I have the same viewpoint on the TK75 condensation issue. It is hardly the only light to have the issue, but for some reason people get all worried about it, despite the fact that it has never (to my knowledge, and I have looked) caused an actual problem with the light. Submitting it to the manufacturer as a potential issue, to avoid in future lights, is one thing. But to send a light back, or call it defective, when it performs as advertised, it just driving up the cost for everyone else.
> 
> Please don't take this as a dismissal, if you actually do have a defective light. The TM26 is certainly expensive enough that you want a light that works properly. But be reasonable, people!



I totally agree.


----------



## olemil

Well I think I've just sold the 6th TM26 in the last two days (directed members to the "best deal" site), wonder if I will get some sort of commission.......LOL,JK. I'm really glad to help out fellow members get a good deal on the TM26 and hope everyone enjoys theirs as much as I have mine!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## olemil

thedoc007 said:


> This. I'm sure there have been some defective units...it is bound to happen. But sometimes it seems like people are trying really hard to find faults. Plugging the light in without cells inside, trying to press only the extreme edge of the switch, over-analyzing individual LED outputs when they are visually the same, etc. Frankly, what difference does any of that make? If you actually USE the light, and have problems, send it back. But if it doesn't influence the operation of the light, who cares? Please don't take this as a dismissal, if you actually do have a defective light. The TM26 is certainly expensive enough that you want a light that works properly. But be reasonable, people!


X2 for sure!! On the other hand I guess its a good time for everyone to put their lights through the paces, to some extent that is (well except trying to charge without batteries I guess) and find any flaws while it's under warranty. I myself haven't had any problems....yet and hope I don't. I myself am overly anal with my hobbies and treat things like they are glass slippers, I know its wrong but that's how I am....lol. Nice that there is a great forum like this to expose any problems though and hopefully the right people will read about them and fix any possible issues.


----------



## olemil

foxxkat said:


> Love the macro shots.



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Bullyson

Who has the best deal on this light?


----------



## olemil

Bullyson said:


> Who has the best deal on this light?



Illumination Supply has a good package deal.


----------



## Elmie

Well said doc. I have the TK75 and the condensation "problem" happened to me after I took it from inside my house to outside -20 weather with the light on high. Light worked like it was suppose to and the condensation didn't bother me one bit as I knew exactly why it happened. 

The more I use the tm26, the more I'm loving it. It is such a versatile light. I use it around the house now instead of my McGizmo LS27 or arc6. This thread pushed me to buy this and I have zero regrets...although now I have no use for the TK75. Anyone interested?


----------



## foxxkat

Elmie said:


> ...although now I have no use for the TK75. Anyone interested?



In the same quandary as u

sent from phone


----------



## caddylover

I ordered a TM26 3800L today with the battery pack. I should have it next Friday


----------



## Elmie

caddylover said:


> I ordered a TM26 3800L today with the battery pack. I should have it next Friday



That's going to be a painful wait


----------



## ColdDeadHands1

Elmie said:


> Well said doc. I have the TK75 and the condensation "problem" happened to me after I took it from inside my house to outside -20 weather with the light on high. Light worked like it was suppose to and the condensation didn't bother me one bit as I knew exactly why it happened.
> 
> The more I use the tm26, the more I'm loving it. It is such a versatile light. I use it around the house now instead of my McGizmo LS27 or arc6. This thread pushed me to buy this and I have zero regrets...although now I have no use for the TK75. Anyone interested?



What are the differences in throw between your TM26 & TK75 at say 100 - 300 yards? What is the maximum useful throw of the TM26?


----------



## JasonC

foxxkat said:


> Love the macro shots. Hope you won't encounter the switch issues.
> 
> sent from phone





olemil said:


> My thoughts exactly!!




Thanks both, I missed your first sentence yesterday sorry foxxkat 

I took the dogs for a walk with mine last night and this thing is just perfect for that. I use about 600lm for most of the time then when I need to look further ahead this thing does not dissapoint! I even had another walker by comment on how bright it was, then they saw the size of it and couldn't believe it


----------



## Light69

*XM-L2 are T6 ro U2 ?*


----------



## Elmie

ColdDeadHands1 said:


> What are the differences in throw between your TM26 & TK75 at say 100 - 300 yards? What is the maximum useful throw of the TM26?



The TK75 has a tighter hotspot, so it does throw further. The TM26 has a brighter flood but still throws far. Guess it comes down to what you need. I would say the TM26 is great for trail walks as it lights up everything in front, whereas the TK76 is good for spotting things at a further distance.


----------



## caddylover

oops forgot to quote, please see next post:fail:


----------



## caddylover

Elmie said:


> That's going to be a painful wait



Yes, it is. Maybe it'll show up early


----------



## jonathandowers

olemil said:


> Well I think I've just sold the 6th TM26 in the last two days (directed members to the "best deal" site), wonder if I will get some sort of commission.......LOL,JK. I'm really glad to help out fellow members get a good deal on the TM26 and hope everyone enjoys theirs as much as I have mine!!!! :thumbsup:



That would be a great idea, I ordered two, and would be happy to vouch for you


----------



## draver

olemil said:


> Well I think I've just sold the 6th TM26 in the last two days (directed members to the "best deal" site), wonder if I will get some sort of commission.......LOL,JK. I'm really glad to help out fellow members get a good deal on the TM26 and hope everyone enjoys theirs as much as I have mine!!!! :thumbsup:



I'm one of those I think! I recently bought a NiteCore P 12 for EDC, and returned here to CPF after a long absence. It gave me a chance to rebuild my bank account, LOL. Anyhooo, I just ordered (Sunday) the TM-26 after receiving the discount code from olemil via PM, so I should receive it in a few days if Priority Mail lives up to it's promise. I haven't bought any quality lights in a few years, but so far I am impressed with the P 12. I was going to purchase the Fenix PD 35, but the NiteCore seemed to offer more for less money, and it has impressed me so far. I'll check back in with my initial impression and observances when it arrives.


----------



## SFxJura

RCTPAVUK said:


> Strange thing...
> Try to light a wall (5 cm) in 3 lm mode. One of 4 LEDs is greenish...
> Am I the only one to have this?
> 
> More, all of them have slightly different color temperature...
> Strange...



Hi everybody!
No, you are not the only one. I ordered mine from hke. near the end of December and have the same issue. Tint of the two leds is very much greenish,third less and fourth is almost white. Fortunately I don't have issues with the switch(yet). I don't know if the tint can be only greenish in 3 lumen mode but overal seems greenish. I have only Crelant 7G5CS with cool white emiter to compare but I like it much more then Tm26. I have to test it more but as someone from previous posts said- light that expensive needs to be perfect. Also I have to say OLED display is not perfectly centered (not a deal breaker but wanted to mention). When you give almost 1/3 of your salary for it you want it to be perfect...I wouldn't want to be forced to send it from Croatia to China for replacement which would mean extra shipping cost.
Forgot to mention serial number is 31127815...


----------



## olemil

jonathandowers said:


> That would be a great idea, I ordered two, and would be happy to vouch for you


I was just kidding on the commission but thanks for the vouching offer though. I'm just glad I could help out fellow members to get a good deal on the TM26. I hope you and the other members get their lights soon and enjoy them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## olemil

draver said:


> I'll check back in with my initial impression and observances when it arrives.


I'm looking forward to your "first impressions" post and hope USPS gets it there ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Ranger

My integral voltage meter reads 0.10 volts high. Has anybody checked their 3800L TM26 integral voltage indication with a multi-meter? That indication is used to calculate battery % and remaining run time. I wonder if all the TM26's with the blue OLED are off? Should I send mine back while I still can?


----------



## Elmie

Roger Ranger said:


> My integral voltage meter reads 0.10 volts high. Has anybody checked their 3800L TM26 integral voltage indication with a multi-meter? That indication is used to calculate battery % and remaining run time. I wonder if all the TM26's with the blue OLED are off? Should I send mine back while I still can?



Mine is accurate as advertised. Blue OLED, 3800lm, serial 311xxxxx


----------



## Verndog

thedoc007 said:


> This. I'm sure there have been some defective units...it is bound to happen. But sometimes *it seems like people are trying really hard to find faults.* Plugging the light in without cells inside, *trying to press only the extreme edge of the switch,* over-analyzing individual LED outputs when they are visually the same, etc. Frankly, what difference does any of that make? If you actually USE the light, and have problems, send it back. But if it doesn't influence the operation of the light, who cares?
> 
> I have the same viewpoint on the TK75 condensation issue. It is hardly the only light to have the issue, but for some reason people get all worried about it, despite the fact that it has never (to my knowledge, and I have looked) caused an actual problem with the light. Submitting it to the manufacturer as a potential issue, to avoid in future lights, is one thing. But to send a light back, or call it defective, when it performs as advertised, it just driving up the cost for everyone else.
> 
> Please don't take this as a dismissal, if you actually do have a defective light. The TM26 is certainly expensive enough that you want a light that works properly. But be reasonable, people!



I'll defend that since I posted that video. Watch it again, the light failed to turn off pressing straight on as well. I found it did it far more consistent when pressed at a slight angle so I showed that as well. But if the switch clicks off, shouldn't the light turn off no matter the angle? I didn't "go looking" for this problem. The problem occurred in normal use, AND THEN I attempted to find out why.


----------



## pjandyho

My take is that if I paid that much for a light, issues like this should not be happening. My TM26 as I posted above is from the earlier production model and I could not replicate any of the switch issues as shown in the video. I have always had this gripe about Nitecore and their product's consistency in terms of reliability. Ever since inception, Nitecore has always been producing lights that work great in the first few productions, but subsequently fell back on later productions. It's nothing new and it has been happening all the time with Nitecore. Had bought a few Nitecore products and returned them. Was kind of wary about getting the TM26 at first but decided to take the plunge. Thankfully my TM26 functions very well so far but I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## draver

Well, my TM26 arrived around noon today from Illumination Supply. I used the coupon so I also received the 4 KeePower 3400 mah's as a part of the bundle. Really a good deal in my mind. I had 4 fully charged 3400 Orbtronics waiting so I was good to go. I put the new KeePower batteries on my NiteCore I4 Intellicharger and one of them showed a full charge. I changed slots and it still was reading fully charged. The other 3 only had 1 of the 3 lamps solid. I switched the batteries around again and they all began to charge from 1 solid lamp. Strange... Anyway, the TM unit is serial # 311298XXX, and has the white letter display. I am still trying to learn the sequence of switch functions, but it will probably become second nature with a little practice. The internal charger is running now, and showing Charging, 4.20 V, so that is working also. Is there anything in particular I should try or be looking for regarding the switching issues others have experienced?


----------



## Blaze

Regarding the switch issue for the new version of the TM26, I guess the real issue is whether or not it is considered by Nitecore (for warranty purposes) as normal or not, it is after all intermittent. Anyone here returned or planning to return their TM26 because of the switch issue? It’s a real PITA for those that need to ship it overseas, also if Nitecore consider it as “normal” then that’s money down the drain and not to mention the anguish.

Verndog, have you contacted Nitecore? Perhaps show them your YouTube Video and see what they say?


----------



## Verndog

Blaze said:


> Regarding the switch issue for the new version of the TM26, I guess the real issue is whether or not it is considered by Nitecore (for warranty purposes) as normal or not, it is after all intermittent. Anyone here returned or planning to return their TM26 because of the switch issue? It’s a real PITA for those that need to ship it overseas, also if Nitecore consider it as “normal” then that’s money down the drain and not to mention the anguish.
> 
> *Verndog, have you contacted Nitecore? Perhaps show them your YouTube Video and see what they say?*



Illumination Supply sent me a shipping label to return it, and I showed them the video. There are other similar switch issues I've seen posted as well, so I doubt this is "normal" per say. But...now I'm undecided what to do as now the problem seems to have gone away. So, I send it back and they say it works fine?? Not sure how that works, but since it's an off issue, not an on, it's not that big of a deal. Also, everything else about the light is perfect, and I hate taking chances that may change with a new light.

What to do...guess I'll try to call and explain the update. Possible there was a bit of crud in the switch that worked it's way out that prevented contact...not sure.


----------



## Roger Ranger

A machinist friend who visited Japan 20 years ago described how many car parts were fabricated in back yard machine shops. The quality of these parts was excellent because the auto manufacturers maintained strict quality control and the peoples' pride of workmanship did the rest. I wonder if this is happening in China, without the strict quality control?

Because of the quality of my first TM26 (3500), I purchased a 3800 lumen model. (Blue OLED) Yesterday, I returned the light to the seller because of OLED indications issues. I recently returned an EA4 for button issues. Has Nitecore overstepped its ability to produce quality lights with the TM26? How about the new TM36?


----------



## ven

It is a little concerning reading these posts about the tm26.........i am not sure,maybe mass produced lights,no doubt producing that many some will slip through the "net" but its still no excuse from the amount of issues it seems(are they issues or just user gripes or not user friendly ui).The 4 nitecore light i have including the tm26 little brother tm15 has been faultless,along with the others including an ea4 with no button issues.

Can tell you one thing Roger,i wont be jumping in straight away with the tm36,i dont want to be paying premium prices for inferior products as with anyone.Once reviews are out,some positive feedback, then and only then will i bite the expensive bullet.


----------



## olemil

Makes me wonder what the ratio of bad TM26's are to flawless ones? No matter what product or where it's manufactured there will always be a few "lemons". With out really knowing how many good ones there are compared to the faulty ones it's a crap shoot rather it's shoddy quality control or just a bad batch. No bad ones should ever be shipped out the door but there are always some that slip by the QC end of things. Maybe we need to start a TM26 poll on how many members have good ones and then the ones that have problems? It's sad to see any of these lights with problems for the $$ they cost as already stated. Mine has been great so far, just hope something doesn't arise later on. Good luck Rodger with your return, hopefully they will get a new (perfect) one back to you ASAP.


----------



## ven

Makes me think if the tm26 with issues are from same batch made(Friday lights) or from same seller with the discounts,and the seller purchased a bad batch.........


Either way as you say they should not all escape QC,each unit should be checked independently...........


----------



## OKWalker

I had to return a 3800 TM26 because the OLED screen stopped working after a few days. Replacement light works fine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Ranger

I really like the idea of a lemon survey. My blue OLED 3500 lumen TM26 is perfect. The 3800 lumen model that I sent back had a blue OLED. Its voltage indication was 0.10 volts high. This gave a false high indication of battery percent and battery time remaining. (~20% and 1 hour higher) 

I got to charge up and test a NBP52 battery pack. Results, at 540 lumens: NBP52/11 hours vs. Eagletac 3400's/7hr 50 min. Both were freshly charged and were discharged until the running voltage, at 540 lumen, dropped to 3.35 volts.
TM26 w/NBP52: 900g, 8-3/4". TM26 w/4X 3400's: 630g, 5-1/2".


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Roger Ranger said:


> I got to charge up and test a NBP52 battery pack. Results, at 540 lumens: NBP52/11 hours vs. Eagletac 3400's/7hr 50 min. Both were freshly charged and were discharged until the running voltage, at 540 lumen, dropped to 3.35 volts.
> TM26 w/NBP52: 900g, 8-3/4". TM26 w/4X 3400's: 630g, 5-1/2".



Great Information. Thanks


----------



## olemil

Roger Ranger said:


> I really like the idea of a lemon survey. My blue OLED 3500 lumen TM26 is perfect. The 3800 lumen model that I sent back had a blue OLED. Its voltage indication was 0.10 volts high. This gave a false high indication of battery percent and battery time remaining. (~20% and 1 hour higher)
> 
> I got to charge up and test a NBP52 battery pack. Results, at 540 lumens: NBP52/11 hours vs. Eagletac 3400's/7hr 50 min. Both were freshly charged and were discharged until the running voltage, at 540 lumen, dropped to 3.35 volts.
> TM26 w/NBP52: 900g, 8-3/4". TM26 w/4X 3400's: 630g, 5-1/2".


I just opened a new thread/poll so please make sure to vote. This should be interesting to see the results and hopefully this is just a random problem. I am impressed with the results of your NBP52, looks like it is giving you some nice run time.


----------



## ven

Moved post to thread/poll


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Just got some readings on voltage.
After charging 4*3400 mah cells (charge finished 4.2 v), cells are 4.17 v straight after disconnecting the plug.
After testing with 2 multi-meters, these cells are 4.11 v... Other 4 cells straight from Intellicharger I4 v2 are 4.19 - 4.20 v.
All 2 sets of batteries (4.11 and 4.2 volt) are put in the light and 4.11 are displayed as 4.17; 4.2 are displayed as 4.2...
Serial starts with 3112...
Anyone else?


----------



## Roger Ranger

I think top of scale on my TM26 is 4.20 volts. Maybe that's why the intellicharger batteries, which charges to ~4.20 volts, reads the same on both the light and the multi-meters. I change batteries in my light when the OLED reads 3.35 volts at 540 lumens. After that, the battery voltage quickly drops to 3.0 volts in less than an hour. They say the batteries last longer if you don't fully drain them.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Correct me if I'm wrong, but 18650 batteries can be drained to 2.8 V safely (even up to 2.5 or so, but be careful not to trigger that over-discharge protection.)
The main factor in battery life is to charge them not higher than 4.2, and to store them (for a long period) at 3.7-3.8 v. Also, with a 4.1 v charge, batteries tend to live twice as long, but you get around 80% of capacity... (in theory off course; see battery university for more)
I change my batteries when they are around 3.1 v(when the light "tells" me to change them.)


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Others are saying to recharge at about 50%, which comes to, what, 3.85v or so(?) for increased longevity. Then there is the issue of not trying to charge them too fast. The TM26 has so much capacity for my use, I'm using the more conservative charging setup inside the torch.


----------



## Roger Ranger

I learned how 18650 batteries discharge using the TM26. With the TM26, you can chart the time vs voltage and see that below 3.35 volts, under the 540 lumen load, the voltage drops very quickly. "Battery University" is a great site for info. I pulled this off of the "How to prolong lithium batteries" section.

Similar to a mechanical device that wears out faster with heavy use, so also does the depth of discharge (DoD) determine the cycle count. The shorter the discharge (low DoD), the longer the battery will last. If at all possible, avoid full discharges and charge the battery more often between uses. Partial discharge on Li-ion is fine; there is no memory and the battery does not need periodic full discharge cycles to prolong life, other than to calibrate the fuel gauge on a smart battery once in a while. Read more about Battery Calibration.


----------



## foxxkat

Absolutely. Having grown up with rechargeables in the 1990's where memory effect is the taboo, I stuck with full discharge/charge cycle habit even when started using Li - ion. Ignorant of the fact that these batts work differently. 

Learnt the hard way after losing few batts in less than a year. 

sent from phone


----------



## oKtosiTe

foxxkat said:


> Absolutely. Having grown up with rechargeables in the 1990's where memory effect is the taboo, I stuck with full discharge/charge cycle habit even when started using Li - ion. Ignorant of the fact that these batts work differently.
> 
> Learnt the hard way after losing few batts in less than a year.


Good to hear you only lost batteries as opposed to limbs.


----------



## chrisb

RCTPAVUK said:


> Just got some readings on voltage.
> After charging 4*3400 mah cells (charge finished 4.2 v), cells are 4.17 v straight after disconnecting the plug.
> After testing with 2 multi-meters, these cells are 4.11 v... Other 4 cells straight from Intellicharger I4 v2 are 4.19 - 4.20 v.
> All 2 sets of batteries (4.11 and 4.2 volt) are put in the light and 4.11 are displayed as 4.17; 4.2 are displayed as 4.2...
> Serial starts with 3112...
> Anyone else?



Same here. And when I charge batteries on the i4 and put them in the TM26, the oled display says it's 4.3V while my dmm measures it at 4.25V. Although in my case there's a possibility that my i4 charger is overcharging... This is all really confusing for a noob like me so to be safe I just charge my batteries in the TM26. Better to undercharge than to overcharge. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxxkat

Not sure if this had been reported before. The switch blinking blue indicator is now flickering. It's flickering when on standby, and flickering when light is on. I would post a short video when have time. 

Anyone can recommend a no frills video hosting site? no sign - in preferred. 

sent from phone


----------



## __philippe

foxxkat said:


> ...Anyone can recommend a no frills video hosting site? no sign - in preferred.



http://tinypic.com/

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## RCTPAVUK

A drop from approx. 1 m resulted in broken glass.
Where to get a tool to open the bezel?


----------



## RCTPAVUK

riccardo said:


> Here we are, waiting for new 20mm stars with the NW XM-L2 to replace the original PCBs.
> I scratched the reflectors while removing them (I was missing right tools) but that's mostly an aesthetic problem, I did not destroy them. Later, once the new XMLs will be installed I'll think about if to look for a company that can recoat them or if to polish them to mirror finish, they are made out of solid, thick, aluminum.
> 
> Or, may be, I can ask Nitecore if they are available as spare parts, but I doubt...
> 
> Here it is a picture without reflectors but with glass and bezels back in place (I don't want any dust or humidity inside..). There's a big hole between the LEDs from where the wires are coming. The mod look simple, removing the reflectors without damage is the hardest part.



Hi. Could you please share some info on the following:
0) If something bad happens as a result of any modifications, where to get replacement parts (glass, reflector?)
1) How to open the bezels and what tool to use?
2) How to get the reflectors out of the light without any damage?
3) What diameter of the hollow compartment where the leds are, and shat diameter of a led star to use if I was to get a better heat sinking?
4) What to do with the temperature sensor? (XM-L2s are sold with a two contact star...)
5) How to get the leds off the light? (If I understand correctly, they are glued pretty permanently, and just taking them off with pliers won't result in something good)
If you could, please post photos of your work. I'd sat that many of us will find them very useful.


----------



## SirMack

RCTPAVUK said:


> A drop from approx. 1 m resulted in broken glass.
> Where to get a tool to open the bezel?



This is what worries me. The light seems to be advertised as being extremely durable, I mean the videos I've seen on YouTube show it being frozen, dropped from above people's heads, throw into deep water, etc. Interestingly, the light still works, no broken glass, but they refuse to show the OLED screen, which leads me to believe that it is susceptible to easy breakage. In one video after they froze it and threw it down on the ground the OLED screen was flickering, which they quickly moved it away from the camera and did not show the LED for the remainder of the video, although I did not see it lit up or any blue light around the button, which I believe are suppose to be constant. 

The fact that the glass broke so easily is concerning as well. Add to that the switch issues, mismatched colored XM-L2 LEDs, etc, and even though i want a TM26 so badly, I am unsure if it is worth the gamble or not. 

So how did the glass break? Was it little tiny pieces and tempered or did it break in large sharp pieces? Was it thick glass?


----------



## Roger Ranger

From my (one) experience, if you buy a TM26, get it from a supplier that has a good return policy. If it's not right, return it. I got one from Andrew and Amanda. It had issues. I just got my refund, no problem. My 3500 lumen TM26 is "perfect", but I would not drop it from any height or submerge it. 

Note: the volt meter reading is a factor in the "%battery" and "time remaining" OLED readings. It should be accurate to +/- 0.01 volts. If it's not right on, send it back. The OLED reading is what separates this light from all others, IMO.

"Even though the new operating system makes my iphone waterproof, I'm not ready to test it."

By the way, the new 2014 Nitecore catalog is out. TM36.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

SirMack said:


> This is what worries me. The light seems to be advertised as being extremely durable, I mean the videos I've seen on YouTube show it being frozen, dropped from above people's heads, throw into deep water, etc. Interestingly, the light still works, no broken glass, but they refuse to show the OLED screen, which leads me to believe that it is susceptible to easy breakage. In one video after they froze it and threw it down on the ground the OLED screen was flickering, which they quickly moved it away from the camera and did not show the LED for the remainder of the video, although I did not see it lit up or any blue light around the button, which I believe are suppose to be constant.
> 
> The fact that the glass broke so easily is concerning as well. Add to that the switch issues, mismatched colored XM-L2 LEDs, etc, and even though i want a TM26 so badly, I am unsure if it is worth the gamble or not.
> 
> So how did the glass break? Was it little tiny pieces and tempered or did it break in large sharp pieces? Was it thick glass?



Just to add some details...
Mine was dropped from approx. 1m on a hard surface (a ceramic tile, I believe it's called.)
Just one drop, and it's broke. I feel extremely unlucky...

I have written a letter to Ill.Supply regarding sending me a tool and 4 spare lenses (If I were to unfortunately drop it again...)
Awaiting response...


----------



## riccardo

RCTPAVUK said:


> Hi. Could you please share some info on the following:
> 0) If something bad happens as a result of any modifications, where to get replacement parts (glass, reflector?)
> 1) How to open the bezels and what tool to use?
> 2) How to get the reflectors out of the light without any damage?
> 3) What diameter of the hollow compartment where the leds are, and shat diameter of a led star to use if I was to get a better heat sinking?
> 4) What to do with the temperature sensor? (XM-L2s are sold with a two contact star...)
> 5) How to get the leds off the light? (If I understand correctly, they are glued pretty permanently, and just taking them off with pliers won't result in something good)
> If you could, please post photos of your work. I'd sat that many of us will find them very useful.




I'd like to write a proper answer but I'm involved in the works for Olympic and Paralympic Games in Sochi.. Working days and nights .. with only my iPhone to write an answer.

Now my tm36 is sitting few flight's hours away with new stars glued but with unsoldered wires.

As far as concerning spare parts, Nitecore does not sell any. Lenses are easy to source but reflectors not! So there's a risk in modifying it.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

riccardo said:


> I'd like to write a proper answer but I'm involved in the works for Olympic and Paralympic Games in Sochi.. Working days and nights .. with only my iPhone to write an answer.
> 
> Now my tm36 is sitting few flight's hours away with new stars glued but with unsoldered wires.
> 
> As far as concerning spare parts, Nitecore does not sell any. Lenses are easy to source but reflectors not! So there's a risk in modifying it.



Thanks for the reply.
_______________________________________
So, I've asked ILLSUPPLY... They are sending a new lens for free. As per tools to open the bezel, they don't have it... But, I've been instructed to use a shoe rubber to do so...

Since I have a 220v adapter, I decided to try... Works...















More photos...
Any ideas why that hole is there?


----------



## foxxkat

foxxkat said:


> Not sure if this had been reported before. The switch blinking blue indicator is now flickering. It's flickering when on standby, and flickering when light is on. I would post a short video when have time.
> 
> Anyone can recommend a no frills video hosting site? no sign - in preferred.
> 
> sent from phone



well, worse than i thought. last night i took out tm26 intend to take a short video of the flickering blue indicator on the switch. and realized that the blue light has blown. tested pressing, on/off, lockout, twist off/on.. to no avail. the blue light is completely blown. other operations of the light still works, only the blue switch light is blown. and it's one of the features that i really like (blinking blue light on standby).

big deal? Yes, because blinking blue light on standby is a feature i like and important for me, and less than 3 months i believe this light.. hardly use. and for this kind of price, gotta say poor QA.. or i'm just unlucky. now the concern is when will the LED display blow? or when will the buttons give way? is it really as tough as it's made out to be? will the circuit blow next? no idea, but i'm certainly not feeling very assured of the nitecore/tm quality right now.


----------



## Elmie

foxxkat said:


> well, worse than i thought. last night i took out tm26 intend to take a short video of the flickering blue indicator on the switch. and realized that the blue light has blown. tested pressing, on/off, lockout, twist off/on.. to no avail. the blue light is completely blown. other operations of the light still works, only the blue switch light is blown. and it's one of the features that i really like (blinking blue light on standby).
> 
> big deal? Yes, because blinking blue light on standby is a feature i like and important for me, and less than 3 months i believe this light.. hardly use. and for this kind of price, gotta say poor QA.. or i'm just unlucky. now the concern is when will the LED display blow? or when will the buttons give way? is it really as tough as it's made out to be? will the circuit blow next? no idea, but i'm certainly not feeling very assured of the nitecore/tm quality right now.



Wow that sucks. Have you contacted the dealer you got it from? The QA seems to be a hit or miss on this light...so far mine has been fine. Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## caddylover

I guess I should take mine out more and use it before my warranty expires


----------



## Lou Minescence

foxxkat said:


> well, worse than i thought. last night i took out tm26 intend to take a short video of the flickering blue indicator on the switch. and realized that the blue light has blown. tested pressing, on/off, lockout, twist off/on.. to no avail. the blue light is completely blown. other operations of the light still works, only the blue switch light is blown. and it's one of the features that i really like (blinking blue light on standby).
> 
> big deal? Yes, because blinking blue light on standby is a feature i like and important for me, and less than 3 months i believe this light.. hardly use. and for this kind of price, gotta say poor QA.. or i'm just unlucky. now the concern is when will the LED display blow? or when will the buttons give way? is it really as tough as it's made out to be? will the circuit blow next? no idea, but i'm certainly not feeling very assured of the nitecore/tm quality right now.



Same on mine too.


----------



## StinkyButler

Received my TM26 last week and it's been completely flawless during all of my testing/playing/messing around with it, which has been significant. The half-presses do take some time to get used to, but I find I can hit them pretty consistently now. It makes me really appreciate the simplicity and effectiveness of 2-button setups like my TK35. I also keep it in standby at all times rather than lockout, and the blinking blue light takes almost no juice away from the battery whatsoever. It's less than miniscule.

I've been looking forward to a chance to really use this thing, and lo and behold, I had a power outage the other day! (yay) As my luck would have it, it was during the day and I didn't need any lights. (boo)


----------



## borgqueenx

Can i use unprotected batts in this flashlight? Would that be save? It has its own charging and temperature cutout etc...

alsio do flat top batteries work?

thanks!


----------



## StinkyButler

The flat top issue has been covered ad nauseum in this thread, and I believe the general consensus is that they don't work well due to the head configuration of this light. As for the unprotected cells question, I don't believe they are very recommended under any circumstances.


----------



## borgqueenx

StinkyButler said:


> The flat top issue has been covered ad nauseum in this thread, and I believe the general consensus is that they don't work well due to the head configuration of this light. As for the unprotected cells question, I don't believe they are very recommended under any circumstances.


Thanks for the quick reply!

looking forwards receiving this little monster!


----------



## StinkyButler

No problem! 

I know you'll enjoy it once you receive it. It's a tremendous light.


----------



## borgqueenx

StinkyButler said:


> No problem!
> 
> I know you'll enjoy it once you receive it. It's a tremendous light.



well im coming from the TK70, so i know i will have less distance. 
But i like that its so small it can fit a jacket pocket, and has almost double lumens.
Also the battery life on the Tm26 will decrease.

I do have a other question....the standby voltage. why does it show this? I assume this is a indicator of battery life left?
What number should resemble what approx battery life left? im using panasonic 3400mah's.


----------



## ven

StinkyButler As for the unprotected cells question said:


> They are perfectly fine to use in many applications,in fact they are better in some than protected,especially heavy drain applications.
> Protected are the way to go ideally in multi cell set ups,depending on if in series or parallel etc
> For "newbies" as in to the 18650 world i will advise protected as safer ..........simple as that.
> I use unprotected in some lights(some lights will not allow 69+mm cell in,so require 65mm only which are unprotected),also high drain VV ecig devices.
> PCB will trip cell in modded lights for example,obv depending on whats being asked,so imr with high W rating give better results not always dependent on manufacturers rating!! as vinh has proved.
> Lots of more "high tec" lights dont need protected cells,they have built in protection but wont derail any further,my point being unprotected are also fine to use in many applications including flashlights,and not all unprotected have "flat tops" .:twothumbs


----------



## borgqueenx

Besides wondering what standby voltage is good for....i also wonder if the 3800 lumen version got more spot instead of flood versus the 3500? Because someone on a amazon review said this.
What is the difference?


----------



## ven

borgqueenx said:


> Besides wondering what standby voltage is good for....i also wonder if the 3800 lumen version got more spot instead of flood versus the 3500? Because someone on a amazon review said this.
> What is the difference?



In general terms you would not be able to tell in general use,however far away it might light a few extra yards down the line.The upgrade led could offer better overall performance as in more efficient.......cant back that up though,just thoughts:thumbsup:


----------



## borgqueenx

ven said:


> In general terms you would not be able to tell in general use,however far away it might light a few extra yards down the line.The upgrade led could offer better overall performance as in more efficient.......cant back that up though,just thoughts:thumbsup:


Alright thanks. Now does anyone know where is standby voltage info is good for?


----------



## Roger Ranger

borgqueenx said:


> Besides wondering what standby voltage is good for....i also wonder if the 3800 lumen version got more spot instead of flood versus the 3500? Because someone on a amazon review said this.
> What is the difference?



When viewed, side by side at 30', the 3500 lumen spot is a little "hollow", whereas the 3800 lumen spot is very bright in the center.


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Ah ok. With the tm26 had more throw though. Would really be the best flashlight ever.
i guess the difference in throw is small but thanks for explaining.

nitecore: go remake this flashlight with 5k lumens and more thow  (drools)

does no one have a idea about standby voltage?


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Does no one know anything about the standby voltage and what i can learn from that info?

...thats a stopid useless feature then...


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I don't think anyone really understood what you are asking regarding standby voltage. I know I don't.


----------



## mcorp

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I think he's trying to say standby current? 
No idea what's standby voltage too!


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

When the tm26 is turned off, it displays standby voltage or something?
also when off and the oled button is pressed you see that info.
im trying to figure out where that info is good for.


----------



## ven

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Probably more gimmicky tbh,best practice is to lock out and save any drain,usually a very small twist of body(as in 10mm) will lock it out.

Then saves any cell drain:thumbsup:


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



borgqueenx said:


> When the tm26 is turned off, it displays standby voltage or something?
> also when off and the oled button is pressed you see that info.
> im trying to figure out where that info is good for.



It shows the standby voltage of the batteries! :laughing: 

Otherwise, you would have to measure them yourself for knowing the voltage of your batteries at rest. Don't you want to know the battery voltage? If you want, just press this button instead of removing the batteries from their carrier and making measurements. If not, for whatever reason; just do not press this button.


----------



## ven

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Bucur,is it actually accurate as i have heard reports on estimated run times being well out from the cell voltage,just wondered if it had been tested or verified its accurate:thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



borgqueenx said:


> When the tm26 is turned off, it displays standby voltage or something?
> also when off and the oled button is pressed you see that info.
> im trying to figure out where that info is good for.


It is for lazy people like myself who can't be bothered to remove all the four 18650 to measure their voltage one by one. Just reading off the voltage readout is good enough to tell me if my batteries are ok or needs to be charged. Goodness, I can't believe you actually need to ask this question and even call it "...thats a stopid useless feature then..."


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



ven said:


> Bucur,is it actually accurate as i have heard reports on estimated run times being well out from the cell voltage,just wondered if it had been tested or verified its accurate:thumbsup:



My DMM is not qualified to verify this so don't take my word but it seems to be quite reliable in terms of standby voltage. It reads 4.20V when my new Eagtac 3400mAh batteries are out from my Nitecore Intellicharge i4 or Xtar VP-1 chargers, whereas 4.19V when my older set of the same batteries are out from the same chargers. 

Estimated runtimes can, indeed, be misleading. I don't think the electronics can differentiate between lower and higher capacity cells. They seem to base their "evaluation" on voltage, only. Again, I am no expert and I have no means to verify. 

Under load, an inconsistency is apparent, though. When 2 bars remain (out of 5) on the battery indicator at 1850 lumens, I up-shift to full 3800 lumens and the battery indicator shows 3 bars! I have not noticed such an inconsistency at lower levels. Nevertheless, I thrust (without solid evidence) the standby voltage readings. Since this is the only info I can compare with my DMM readings with other flashlights, the display is very convenient for me. Knowing at which level I am, combined with apparently accurate standby voltage readings plus being able to check temp increase or decrease, give me invaluable info and extremely positive control on the TM26. The sense of uncertainty is out and this is even more important with such a powerful flashlight.


----------



## ven

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Thank you Bucur,i was under the impression from previous posts it was showing the standby drain...not actual cell volt which is very useful as agreed.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



ven said:


> Thank you Bucur,i was under the impression from previous posts it was showing the standby drain...not actual cell volt which is very useful as agreed.
> :thumbsup:



Standby drain, which seems to be negligible, cannot be directly measured with the OLED but one could check even this. Over time, standby voltage will drop and the rate at which it drops can be monitored. This will show the combination of standby drain + self discharge, though. For peace of mind, I keep the battery carrier loose when my TM26 is not in use for extended periods of time.


----------



## ven

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I do the same with most of my lights that i can lock out,on the tm15 its literally a 10mm twist to lock out.............fantastic compared to my tk51 which must be almost a full turn...........


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

ok...you guys say its for measuring voltage....let me rephrase then...

why would i want to know voltage in standby?


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



borgqueenx said:


> ok...you guys say its for measuring voltage....let me rephrase then...
> 
> why would i want to know voltage in standby?


Standby is an "off" mode, but the light is not exactly switched off. Since the TM26 uses an electronic switch, it is still taking very slight power from the batteries to keep the electronics "alive", and ready to be turned on.

Some users like myself would loosen the battery compartment to totally disengage the current draw and lockout the light, whereas some would prefer to just keep it on standby. Since it is always consuming some current when on standby, it would be beneficial to the user to get a quick look at the remaining power before grabbing the light out, especially when it was left untouched for a long period of time. Although voltage is not always a good indication of the remaining capacity of the batteries, it still gives one a close enough idea of the rough capacity of the batteries. If the voltage on standby is low, then it only make sense to change out the batteries before bringing the TM26 out for a long trip.


----------



## StinkyButler

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Read the 3rd paragraph of post #1614 above for one reason. Also, as with any battery powered device, it's very helpful to be able to see how much juice you have left in your batteries so you can know if you have to recharge/replace them soon.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



borgqueenx said:


> ok...you guys say its for measuring voltage....let me rephrase then...
> 
> why would i want to know voltage in standby?



It lets you know the batteries state of charge.

Fully charge LiIon batteries usually top out about 4.2v. They're rated for a nominal 3.7v. With protected batteries, depending on the protection circuit to prevent overdischarging the battery, some circuits will allow the battery to be drained down to ~2.5v before the overdischarge protection kicks in and cuts the power output. Some protection circuits have higher cutoff voltages for overdischarge protection.

Knowing the batteries standby voltage gives you an estimate of how much charge capacity they have left. The runtime meter on the TM26 IIRC, is based on a 2600mAh cell. If you use 3400mAh cells, the runtime meter will be significantly underestimating the remaining runtime (which is a good thing. Better to think you have only 4 hours remaining at a particular brightness and actually have 6 hours, than to think you have at least 60 more minutes of light and have it suddenly shut off).

Unfortunately, unless you have an accurate multimeter to test the cells and compare it to the TM26 reading, I wouldn't trust its accuracy too much. My original 1st gen TM26 (XM-L) tended to read a lower voltage than when measuring the cells individually with my Fluke 87 multimeter (and I DEFINITELY trust the Fluke more than the TM26). Once again though, reading a lower V than actual means that I have more of a safety margin of battery capacity than indicated. I tend to recharge the cells when they get down to 3.8-3.9v


Max


----------



## MBentz

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I just purchased the TM26 a couple days ago before fully going through this thread. Got the XM-L2 version with four Nitecore 2600 mAh batteries for $255 shipped. Not the best deal, but not bad either. I'm just hoping the light doesn't have any switch issues. Is there a sure fire way to test it once I receive it?


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> It lets you know the batteries state of charge.
> 
> Fully charge LiIon batteries usually top out about 4.2v. They're rated for a nominal 3.7v. With protected batteries, depending on the protection circuit to prevent overdischarging the battery, some circuits will allow the battery to be drained down to ~2.5v before the overdischarge protection kicks in and cuts the power output. Some protection circuits have higher cutoff voltages for overdischarge protection.
> 
> Knowing the batteries standby voltage gives you an estimate of how much charge capacity they have left. The runtime meter on the TM26 IIRC, is based on a 2600mAh cell. If you use 3400mAh cells, the runtime meter will be significantly underestimating the remaining runtime (which is a good thing. Better to think you have only 4 hours remaining at a particular brightness and actually have 6 hours, than to think you have at least 60 more minutes of light and have it suddenly shut off).
> 
> Unfortunately, unless you have an accurate multimeter to test the cells and compare it to the TM26 reading, I wouldn't trust its accuracy too much. My original 1st gen TM26 (XM-L) tended to read a lower voltage than when measuring the cells individually with my Fluke 87 multimeter (and I DEFINITELY trust the Fluke more than the TM26). Once again though, reading a lower V than actual means that I have more of a safety margin of battery capacity than indicated. I tend to recharge the cells when they get down to 3.8-3.9v
> 
> 
> Max


aaaah i think this is the most useful reply^^ thanks everyone else as well for trying to help me.

so if i understand correctly, in standby voltage....the lower it goes the less battery life i have left?
So 3,7v = recharge VERY soon. and 3,95v = half? (3,95 is between 3,7 and 4,2)
i am buying the 3400mah's with them.


----------



## MBentz

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I think most people would agree you can take it down to 2.8v. Anything below that and you get different opinions.


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

2.8v =battery empty?
This applies for standby current?
isnt it simply empty when the leds dont go on anymore lol?


----------



## MBentz

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

2.8v does not mean the battery is dead. We were talking about keeping the cells healthy for a long life.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



borgqueenx said:


> aaaah i think this is the most useful reply^^ thanks everyone else as well for trying to help me.
> 
> so if i understand correctly, in standby voltage....the lower it goes the less battery life i have left?
> So 3,7v = recharge VERY soon. and 3,95v = half? (3,95 is between 3,7 and 4,2)
> i am buying the 3400mah's with them.



Although the voltage does give you an idea of remaining capacity, it's not exactly a linear relationship. Specifically, the current draw affects things differently. For instance, at ~3.7V you might still have about 50% capacity.You might then think of say... 2.9V as close to 0%. The thing is though, at 3.7V, the batteries can probably drive the brightest mode for a decent time, and the lowest modes for a long, long time. At 2.8v though, the lights draws a lot of current from the cells in the brightest mode. It may not be able to run the brightest mode for more than a few seconds when the voltage is down to 2.8-2.9v, but it might still be able to run the lowest mode for hours.


Max


----------



## StinkyButler

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



borgqueenx said:


> 2.8v =battery empty?
> This applies for standby current?
> isnt it simply empty when the leds dont go on anymore lol?



If you're using the 8xCR123a batteries, then yes. If you're using the rechargeable 18650 batteries, then you'll want to recharge them before they get that low so that they stay healthy and last for many many recharge cycles.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

And know, regarding batteries: you can take them down more in voltage if needed. Try to recharge promptly and don't fret about it. I too try to recharge about 2.85volts but there are times with other torches that it goes down to (3).65ish.

EDIT: I was rushing. should have said 3.65ish


----------



## Roger Ranger

KITROBASKIN said:


> And know, regarding batteries: you can take them down more in voltage if needed. Try to recharge promptly and don't fret about it. I too try to recharge about 2.85volts but there are times with other torches that it goes down to 2.65ish.


When I first got my TM26 (3400), I did a bunch of runtime tests to determine which brand of battery gives the best value. (Tenergy 2600's) I found that, above 3.35 volts (running, not standby voltage) you average about 1 hour per 0.10 volt, at 540 lumens. Below 3.35 volts, the voltage drops off very quickly. 
I ruined one battery out of a set of 4 Ultrafires by deep discharging them. Yes, the set cost me $8, so no great loss. But a good set of 3400's can cost $80. 
Has anybody done tests to see the effect of repeated deep discharges on 18650's? (Sounds like something to do under a hood in a lab.)


----------



## oKtosiTe

Roger Ranger said:


> Has anybody done tests to see the effect of repeated deep discharges on 18650's? (Sounds like something to do under a hood in a lab.)


Sounds like something to do with a remote controlled charger and lots of sand and a fire extinguisher handy.
Or rather: sounds like something to not do.


----------



## ven

Roger Ranger said:


> I ruined one battery out of a set of 4 Ultrafires by deep discharging them. Yes, the set cost me $8, so no great loss. But a good set of 3400's can cost $80.
> Has anybody done tests to see the effect of repeated deep discharges on 18650's? (Sounds like something to do under a hood in a lab.)



Hi Roger

Ultafires are not the best cells to start with,search about,you may be pleasantly surprised as i have bought protected 3400mah pany cells for just under $10 each so for $40 there are your 4.Also being protected they will trip before anything worse.

Its good practice if possible to top off your cells,so after use,top them off,this prolongs their life.Lots of deep discharge will drastically shorten life at best,also if any did go pop your light will not be happy with you!
Check some green pany cells,xtar,sanyo out,just stick with good branded cells,also from trusted sellers.Not sure where in the world you are but i import to UK and it works out a lot cheaper than buying here...........although if i need asap i will buy in UK.After all they have come from china anyway,i am just cutting the middle man out
:thumbsup:

edit- i have 4x 3100 keeppower protected cells on the way,cost £22 delivered so under $40 just:twothumbs


----------



## Roger Ranger

Hi Ven,
I'm in California. Aside from the Ultrafires, I have used Nitecore, Eagletac, Orbtronic and Tenergy 18650's. As I mentioned earlier, the Tenergy 2600's are my overall favorite because of price and reliability.
I do not purposely discharge a set of batteries to below 3.35 volts. However, aside from the TM26, none of the "best" lights have come up with a good voltage indication. Most of the multi-18650 lights have no battery level indication, at all. That's why the TM26 is so special. 
That's why, before they come out with the TM36, I hope Nitecore addresses the quality control issues of their excellent OLED display. The voltage indication, which is the basis for time remaining and % charge, is supposed to be accurate to the advertised +/-0.01 volts. One of my TM26's is. The other wasn't and got sent back.


----------



## FelmarCorp

Just an observation I made...
maybe someone already mentioned this earlier.

I tried using the Fenix brand 18650 batteries and they didn't work for the Nitecore TM26. The positive end of the batteries are flat and the flashlight is better suited
for batteries that have a nipple on the + end. I then tried the Nitecore brand batteries and it worked like a charm.


----------



## borgqueenx

im a little bit concerned about the waterproofness of the flashlight.
I borrow a tm26 3500 lumen from a friend and now received my tm26.....wich ofcource had to be the 3800 lumen version.
Bought it on ebay for 255 USD incl DHL shipping from china. seemed like a good deal.

But take a look at these 2 pictures.
The 3500 lumen version:
http://imgur.com/2zKkcgX

the 3800 lumen version:
http://imgur.com/moWCA0E

The steel around the OLED is bent, as you guys can clearly see... on both versions- but on the 3800 lumen it is so bent that dust would more easily enter it.
im also worried about the waterproof factor.


----------



## kj2

borgqueenx said:


> im a little bit concerned about the waterproofness of the flashlight.
> I borrow a tm26 3500 lumen from a friend and now received my tm26.....wich ofcource had to be the 3800 lumen version.
> Bought it on ebay for 255 USD incl DHL shipping from china. seemed like a good deal.
> 
> But take a look at these 2 pictures.
> The 3500 lumen version:
> http://imgur.com/2zKkcgX
> 
> the 3800 lumen version:
> http://imgur.com/moWCA0E
> 
> The steel around the OLED is bent, as you guys can clearly see... on both versions- but on the 3800 lumen it is so bent that dust would more easily enter it.
> im also worried about the waterproof factor.


I think the steel-plate around the OLED screen is more for looks. Would it be for water-resistances it still needs a o-ring.


----------



## borgqueenx

alright. i also notice weird charging behavior. been charging the flashlight since 4 hours ago on new 3400mah batts from olight.
ive never charged the 3500 lumen one but on the 3800 lumen flashlight it hit 4,2v 2 hours ago and still shows "charging...4,2v".
should'nt it be finished charging at 4,2v?


----------



## moldyoldy

borgqueenx said:


> alright. i also notice weird charging behavior. been charging the flashlight since 4 hours ago on new 3400mah batts from olight.
> ive never charged the 3500 lumen one but on the 3800 lumen flashlight it hit 4,2v 2 hours ago and still shows "charging...4,2v".
> should'nt it be finished charging at 4,2v?



I would not worry about the seeming delay for a charge finished indication after a few minutes of the OLED display showing 4.20v. I have both the 3500 L and the 3800 L (weak moments during sales!) versions and both of them can take more than an hour to 'finish' once the the display shows 4.20v. If you look at the charge curves, the tail end of the CV section is fairly flat and therefore perceived to be slow. That is common with the CC/CV algorithm. Any charge current is very low at that point.

Once the display shows a finished charge cycle, remove the cells and verify the OC voltage. On my copies of the TM26, the OC cell voltages never are at 4.20v, most of the time less than 4.18v. Why? Because once the charging stops, the cell terminal voltage drops, depending on the charge rate. The TM26 has a relatively low charge rate at the end of the charge cycle. An external charger running at a charge rate of, say, 1A or even 2A, could result in a much higher voltage drop at the end of the charge cycle. 

Another point that you will probably run in to sooner or later: The TM26 voltage display will NOT register a cell voltage below about 3.03 or 3volts. Even if the cells are down to 2.8 volts or less, meaning still before the PCB trips the cell off-line for low voltage. I have never observed any voltage display above 4.20v either. That is a design choice.


----------



## Roger Ranger

I too have had the pleasure of comparing the two versions of the TM26. First, the charging circuit is independent of the voltage indication. As Moldyoldy said, it won't read below 3.0v. I believe that the top of scale is 4.20v. Although my 3800L read 0.08v high, it never displayed over 4.20v and charged to 4.17v, according to my multi-meter. Because it read 0.08v high, it should have displayed 4.25v, when charged to 4.17v.) If you own a TM26, you should compare the indicated voltage with a reliable digital volt meter. If the voltage indication is off, so go the rest of the indications. I still think that the TM26 has the best, by miles, battery indication of any hand held light currently offered. (If you can get one with an accurate volt meter.)


----------



## borgqueenx

lol in total 3 hours after it reached 4,2v, it said finished charging.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Roger Ranger said:


> I still think that the TM26 has the best, by miles, battery indication of any hand held light currently offered. (If you can get one with an accurate volt meter.)



Agreed. The Nitecore P12 uses a simple sequence of flashes to indicate state of charge to the tenth volt. Very nice and accurate. I don't trust the ZebraLight system at all.


----------



## touge

Is the ISupply coupon still active?


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

Alright. After testing both on a big tree a exact 114 meters away, i have to say the 3800 lumen one is nocticable brighter. Its probaly also because both factors- more lumen but also more throw(although definatly not a throw light)
but the difference is not that big.
i also notice how the 3800 one has a much better oled button. Clicks way better.

I enjoy the oled alot to see battery life and definatly makes this a little sci-fi monster.
I also ordered the firefoxes ff4 to be my spotlight and will take them both when hiking mountains. Climb during day descend at night.
EDIT: to be my spotlight xD sorry.


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

and as some others have already mentioned, the 3500 Lumen version has a slight doughnut in the spot whereas the 3800 lumen version has a solid spot. That may have some effect on the perceived brightness.


----------



## touge

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

When did production shift over to the new tm26r?


----------



## FelmarCorp

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

maybe a silly question...
for the 3500 lumen version- do you have to hold down and keep pressing the button to use the level 5 3500 lumen output?


----------



## borgqueenx

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*



FelmarCorp said:


> maybe a silly question...
> for the 3500 lumen version- do you have to hold down and keep pressing the button to use the level 5 3500 lumen output?



no. both versions- just click the button all the way and wham- full output level 5. to do all the others(and in memory mode) just half press the button.

people who complain about the UI need to get used to it. its actually really good.


----------



## moldyoldy

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*



FelmarCorp said:


> maybe a silly question...
> for the 3500 lumen version- do you have to hold down and keep pressing the button to use the level 5 3500 lumen output?



Operating the TM26 power/mode button needs a bit of practice. If you press lightly (half-press) and release quickly, the light stays on in the last memory mode. If you press all the way down and are 'slow' about releasing, the electronics will turn on the light at max only for as long as you hold the button down. The trick is to press the button fully, but release quickly in order to have the light stay on at max. It does take some practice to get used to.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

In addition, if the light is already On in any of the lower brightness levels, you can half press the button for ~1-second and it will go straight to Maximum brightness. Another half press from there takes you back to whatever brightness you were previously in (eg. If the light was on at 150 lumens, half press the button for 1-second and it goes to 3800 lumens. Half press again and it's back to 150).

Fast full press from Off turns it On straight to 3800 lumens. When turned On this way, a half press when on cycles between 3800 and 1850 lumens.

From Off, a half press turns it on to whatever lower lumen mode it was last used in.

From On, quick full press for Off. Or, from On, full press for 2-3 seconds for Lockout. I used to use the electronic Lockout mode (reduces battery drain) but these days, find it easier/faster to just unscrew the battery section 1/4 turn (actually, it's probably closer to 1/8 turn on mine). Zero battery drain and with a quick twist to tighten, I can immediately turn the TM26 On at full brightness with a quick full press OR start off with the low 3 lumen mode.

With the electronic Lockout, it comes back on in whatever lower brightness you were using when you engaged the electronic Lockout. There is no way that I know of to have the TM26 come out of the electronic Lockout in Maximum brightness mode, which is why I now prefer to use the tailcap lockout if I decided to lockout the light.

As others have stated, it takes a little practice to get used to the TM26's UI, but once you're familiar with it, it's quite a versatile interface for a light this bright. (When NOT using lockout of any kind), Last used lower brightness memory OR Maximum brightness depending on how you use the switch. Ability to go straight to Maximum brightness from any lower brightness without having to turn the light Off or cycle through intermediate modes. From ON (in any brightness mode), quick double full click for strobe.


Max


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*



bluemax_1 said:


> In addition, if the light is already On in any of the lower brightness levels, you can half press the button for ~1-second and it will go straight to Maximum brightness. Another half press from there takes you back to whatever brightness you were previously in (eg. If the light was on at 150 lumens, half press the button for 1-second and it goes to 3800 lumens. Half press again and it's back to 150).
> 
> Fast full press from Off turns it On straight to 3800 lumens. When turned On this way, a half press when on cycles between 3800 and 1850 lumens.
> 
> From Off, a half press turns it on to whatever lower lumen mode it was last used in.
> 
> From On, quick full press for Off. Or, from On, full press for 2-3 seconds for Lockout. I used to use the electronic Lockout mode (reduces battery drain) but these days, find it easier/faster to just unscrew the battery section 1/4 turn (actually, it's probably closer to 1/8 turn on mine). Zero battery drain and with a quick twist to tighten, I can immediately turn the TM26 On at full brightness with a quick full press OR start off with the low 3 lumen mode.
> 
> With the electronic Lockout, it comes back on in whatever lower brightness you were using when you engaged the electronic Lockout. There is no way that I know of to have the TM26 come out of the electronic Lockout in Maximum brightness mode, which is why I now prefer to use the tailcap lockout if I decided to lockout the light.
> 
> As others have stated, it takes a little practice to get used to the TM26's UI, but once you're familiar with it, it's quite a versatile interface for a light this bright. (When NOT using lockout of any kind), Last used lower brightness memory OR Maximum brightness depending on how you use the switch. Ability to go straight to Maximum brightness from any lower brightness without having to turn the light Off or cycle through intermediate modes. From ON (in any brightness mode), quick double full click for strobe.
> 
> 
> Max



Adept Description


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*



moldyoldy said:


> Operating the TM26 power/mode button needs a bit of practice. If you press lightly (half-press) and release quickly, the light stays on in the last memory mode. If you press all the way down and are 'slow' about releasing, the electronics will turn on the light at max only for as long as you hold the button down. The trick is to press the button fully, but release quickly in order to have the light stay on at max. It does take some practice to get used to.





bluemax_1 said:


> In addition, if the light is already On in any of the lower brightness levels, you can half press the button for ~1-second and it will go straight to Maximum brightness. Another half press from there takes you back to whatever brightness you were previously in (eg. If the light was on at 150 lumens, half press the button for 1-second and it goes to 3800 lumens. Half press again and it's back to 150).
> 
> Fast full press from Off turns it On straight to 3800 lumens. When turned On this way, a half press when on cycles between 3800 and 1850 lumens.
> 
> From Off, a half press turns it on to whatever lower lumen mode it was last used in.
> 
> From On, quick full press for Off. Or, from On, full press for 2-3 seconds for Lockout. I used to use the electronic Lockout mode (reduces battery drain) but these days, find it easier/faster to just unscrew the battery section 1/4 turn (actually, it's probably closer to 1/8 turn on mine). Zero battery drain and with a quick twist to tighten, I can immediately turn the TM26 On at full brightness with a quick full press OR start off with the low 3 lumen mode.
> 
> With the electronic Lockout, it comes back on in whatever lower brightness you were using when you engaged the electronic Lockout. There is no way that I know of to have the TM26 come out of the electronic Lockout in Maximum brightness mode, which is why I now prefer to use the tailcap lockout if I decided to lockout the light.
> 
> As others have stated, it takes a little practice to get used to the TM26's UI, but once you're familiar with it, it's quite a versatile interface for a light this bright. (When NOT using lockout of any kind), Last used lower brightness memory OR Maximum brightness depending on how you use the switch. Ability to go straight to Maximum brightness from any lower brightness without having to turn the light Off or cycle through intermediate modes. From ON (in any brightness mode), quick double full click for strobe.
> 
> 
> Max



^^Excellent definitions of the UI. What I am at a bit of a loss to understand, however, is that how can all this be considered as a simple UI which requires a bit of practice. No offence at all. Simply that, for me; all this required a tedious education phase followed by frequent heavy exercise sessions for not loosing my skill(s). 

After more than a year with the TM15 (which has similar UI) and many months with the TM26, I now consider myself as a virtually licensed Nitecore TM operator. Yet, I am still holding my breath when I want to turn it ON at 3 lumens mode in the middle of the night. First of all, my sleepy memory must recollect the info about the mode at which I had turned it OFF. If I fail, my lightest sentence would be 150 lumens and my severest punishment could be as high as 3800 lumens. God forbid! Believe me that this is no joke with dark adapted eyes and please don't ask me how I know this! Therefore, I am educated enough for starting by loosening the battery holder and re-tightening it, no matter what, just in case. This ensures that the TM26 forgets the last mode it was operated at, just like I might have. 

Now, I am at the delicate stage: I am certain that it will be ON at only 3 lumens, provided that I do not press the button too fast and/or too deep. Holding my breath, I press slowly and lightly until I see the nice and kind glare. However, this can disappear when I take my finger off because the smart button may assume that my intention was momentary function. Apologetically, I press and release a bit faster but NEVER/EVER deeper, because I am educated so as to refrain from a certain combination of speed and depth when pressing the button. Shall I say I am trained? 3800 scorching lumens are within a click from me but my hesitant fingers are trained enough to work in harmony with my sleepy mind so as to push the button just as gently as required. Voila! 3 lumens...

Please don't get me wrong. I love my TM26 and its UI is livable with. I exaggerated a bit, on purpose. However, I did not fabricate any of the above. I have just exaggerated them to some extent. One thing which cannot be easily exaggerated, though; is 3800 lumens with dark adapted eyes. I would suggest refraining from this, no matter how, especially if somebody you value is sleeping next to you!


----------



## FelmarCorp

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

Thanks for the help moldy and blue :wave:
That was very helpful and now after practicing a few times...I got it down!
I like the UI and am open to trying new things...I mostly have Fenix so it was definitely a change, haha.

The box I have shows "world's smallest and lightest 3500 lumens..."
But the actual unit reads 3800 lumen on the LCD dislpay...I'm guessing its truly 3800 ?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

Funny post Bucor. 

Using the tm26 with warm gloves can be tricky but it truly is nice to have full on so easily accessed. My suggestion is that you use the light from the OLED display to navigate from and to bed with totally dark adapted eyes. I kid you not. The display on the side of your Nitecore is putting out more lumens than the lowest low on a ZebraLight, by far. Just keep your torch unscrewed an eighth turn or so when you go to bed. Keep the display pointing away from you when you screw the body tight.


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*



KITROBASKIN said:


> Funny post Bucor.
> 
> Using the tm26 with warm gloves can be tricky but it truly is nice to have full on so easily accessed. My suggestion is that you use the light from the OLED display to navigate from and to bed with totally dark adapted eyes. I kid you not. The display on the side of your Nitecore is putting out more lumens than the lowest low on a ZebraLight, by far. Just keep your torch unscrewed an eighth turn or so when you go to bed. Keep the display pointing away from you when you screw the body tight.



I agree. The OLED does illuminate as long as it stays lit and it can be re-activated by another push of its own button. I love the OLED for the information it provides but if the main UI was more user friendly in the first place, would the OLED button need to be repeatedly used for illumination purposes? 

I also agree on the merits of having full on so easily accessed, when needed. On the other hand, having it accidentally accessed almost as easily is a compromise that I wish Nitecore had sorted out when designing an otherwise magnificent flashlight.


----------



## Onestep

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*

That is why I have at least two flashlights on the bedside. Small dim one and the burn the wall paper off the walls one.  They are easy to tell apart by size alone.


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore TM26r*



Onestep said:


> That is why I have at least two flashlights on the bedside. Small dim one and the burn the wall paper off the walls one.  They are easy to tell apart by size alone.



Excellent solution, indeed. Mine is a Preon P0, chained to my car's key. I also have a Fenix TK70 on the bedside, in case if persuasion is called for... The TM26, however, is the best general purpose mega-lumens flashlight I can think of: dimmable down to 3 lumens, wall of light type flood, respectable throw, long runtimes, very useful OLED display, brick function, etc...


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I like that 'brick function' comment from Bucur.

Have you all seen selfbuilt's review of the Imalent TM26 knockoff with the hokey pokey touch screen?


----------



## MBentz

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

The TM26 showed up today in the mail. I tossed the four Nitecore 2600 mAh 18650s it came with on the charger, and put four NCR18650B 3400 mAh cells in the TM26. Not sure how accurate the voltage display is, but I will test that tonight. My TM26 is the XM-L2 version with a blue OLED display.

This is my third Nitecore light. I had an EA2 that I ended up giving my fiancee for her EDP(urse)C. I owned an SRT5 for about three days before I decided it felt cheap and sold it. That light left me a little soured toward Nitecore, but after spending the past 30 minutes fiddling with the TM26 I am somewhat more optimistic towards them. The TM26 feels absolutely great, but you all knew this already. I do wish the soft press or first stage of the button had a little more resistance to it considering how quickly your presses need to be, but overall I think this is a great light. Really looking forward to taking this beast outside once it gets dark.


----------



## Bucur

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



KITROBASKIN said:


> I like that 'brick function' comment from Bucur.
> 
> Have you all seen selfbuilt's review of the Imalent TM26 knockoff with the hokey pokey touch screen?



Thanks for your comment, Kitrobaskin. 

Also thanks for letting us all know about Selfbuilt's review. The Imalent DD4R looks like a TM26 knockoff, indeed, except for the machined battery case. For me, the battery case itself and the parallel configuration of the batteries are very strong points of the TM26. Selfbuilt says the Imalent's physical build quality is on par with more established makers but I wonder if they infringed some patent rights or not. Even if they did not, the resemblance suggests some doubtful practices. Its performance, on the other hand, doesn't seem to come even close to that of the TM26. The innovative UI looks like an effort towards more user friendliness, though.


----------



## ven

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



MBentz said:


> The TM26 showed up today in the mail.
> 
> Really looking forward to taking this beast outside once it gets dark.



I am excited for you,3800lm will make you grin like a baby given his favourite pacifier (well if i said dummy it may be confusing as UK term) :laughing:


----------



## Bigfella

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I have been looking all over and cant find out if the TM26 battery config. is series or parallel? Can anyone help?


----------



## oKtosiTe

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



Bigfella said:


> I have been looking all over and cant find out if the TM26 battery config. is series or parallel? Can anyone help?


All currently available Tiny Monsters run on four 18650's in parallel (4P) or eight CR123's (4P2S).
As far as I can tell, the rear ends on the different models are even interchangeable, but I can't confirm that. Anyone?


----------



## NoNotAgain

The battery compartment of the Tm11, 15, and 26 all interchange. 
Whenever the Tm 36 is released it will also.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



Bigfella said:


> I have been looking all over and cant find out if the TM26 battery config. is series or parallel? Can anyone help?



As the other guys have mentioned, the TM26 runs in parallel, and this also means that in a pinch, you could use the lower modes of the light with only one 18650 (or 2 or 3) if you had to. Not recommended to try the higher modes though as they draw a LOT of current.

Actually, that's one of the trouble shooting solutions for folks having some types of problems with the light, i.e. if you don't have a multimeter/voltmeter, pop in one battery at a time in a different part of the compartment (use the markings on the outside to keep track) and make sure that all the batteries are working fine and that all the slots deliver power. I think earlier in this thread, there's an owner who tried this and for some reason, found one or two slots that weren't delivering power to the TM26 (flattened springs?).


Max


----------



## ven

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> Actually, that's one of the trouble shooting solutions for folks having some types of problems with the light, i.e. if you don't have a multimeter/voltmeter, pop in one battery at a time in a different part of the compartment (use the markings on the outside to keep track) and make sure that all the batteries are working fine and that all the slots deliver power. I think earlier in this thread, there's an owner who tried this and for some reason, found one or two slots that weren't delivering power to the TM26 (flattened springs?).
> 
> That is a great tip and idea of checking cells:twothumbs would have never thought of that..........


----------



## FelmarCorp

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

Great idea indeed!

Thanks


----------



## tanmoy88

Thanks for the review.
I have one question, what is the run-time of this torch in highest lumen?


----------



## ven

tanmoy88 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> I have one question, what is the run-time of this torch in highest lumen?



Nitecore states 45mins ,however depending on cells used(mah) it will vary,but manufacturers quotes are usually with step downs included.... 

Turbo: 3800 lumens - runtime 45 mins
High: 1850 lumens - runtime 2 hrs 30 mins
Mid: 600 lumens - runtime 8 hrs 15 mins
Low: 150 lumens - runtime 48 hrs
Ultra Low: 3 lumens - 1000 hrs


----------



## thedoc007

tanmoy88 said:


> I have one question, what is the run-time of this torch in highest lumen?



You can look up the manufacturer's specs for basic info like this. That said, keep in mind that Nitecore's numbers are actually conservative, based on the 2600 mAh cell. In practice, you can easily get over an hour of runtime on turbo with 3400 mAh cells.


----------



## bluemax_1

tanmoy88 said:


> Thanks for the review.
> I have one question, what is the run-time of this torch in highest lumen?



As folks stated, the quoted manufacturer runtime is rated for 2600mAh batteries. It will run even longer with 3400mAh batteries, BUT be aware that the TM26 WILL step down from Turbo mode fairly soon UNLESS you're using it where the ambient temperature is quite cold. In ambient temperatures about 70f or higher, the TM26 steps down from 3800 (or 3500), to the lower 1850 (1700) mode within 3-5 minutes due to the thermal regulation. With ambient temps about 40f though, it never stepped down after 15 minutes (that was as long as I had it on). It would have stayed on longer as the batteries still showed at least 40 minutes remaining, but I was done with what I was doing, and the internal temp gauge stopped climbing after the first 3-4 minutes and had stabilized (meaning at that ambient temp, the thermal regulation won't kick in as the light won't overheat on Turbo).


Max


----------



## Jelle-S

Some more night shots I made with the TM26. More TM26 shots on page 6 and 7 of this tread. Or for all my photography work: https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/11330284603/






https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/8581512129/





https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/9418082798


----------



## pjandyho

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing with us! Would love to see more.


----------



## tgil

Yes. Excellent shots. I peaked at some of the other shots on flickr: very cool lighting shots.


----------



## ven

Fantastic pics Jelle-S:twothumbs


----------



## silvertongued17

I am still on the fence between the TM26 and the TK75. Perhaps you guys could help. I am looking for the maximum brightness in terms of usability and right now I am thinking that would be the TK75. Why couldn't they make the TM26 a bit bigger to give the 3800lm rating some teeth. If someone needs a 3800lm light it's going to be for more than 4-5min @>70 ambient right? Are TM26s supposed to be arctic/winter lights only? If I am thinking right then it means that the thermal regulation prevents you from automatically returning to turbo once it steps down correct? Unless you were to rapidly cool it somehow. Unlike the lower lumen TK75 where it steps down from 2900 after 20mins to be returned to 2900 instantaneously for another 20min until depletion. I live in an area where most of the months of use would be above 60-70 degrees. Has anyone ever used the TM26 @ 3800lm for the duration? Or is it like a bragging right? After it steps down, how long before it cools down enough to return, and once you are back in turbo how long before it steps down again. I could only imagine how frustrating it would be to go in a series like ( 3800-5min, 1850-5min, 3800-4min, 1850 -6min, 3800 - 3min, 1850 - 6min). Am I missing something you guys? I am confused because the TM26 is loved by most but for me it seems like 2900lms for the entire battery, after immediate restarts, of the TK75 would trump the 3800/1850 toggle based on temperature.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

silvertongued17 said:


> I am still on the fence between the TM26 and the TK75. Perhaps you guys could help. I am looking for the maximum brightness in terms of usability and right now I am thinking that would be the TK75. Why couldn't they make the TM26 a bit bigger to give the 3800lm rating some teeth. If someone needs a 3800lm light it's going to be for more than 4-5min @>70 ambient right? Are TM26s supposed to be arctic/winter lights only? If I am thinking right then it means that the thermal regulation prevents you from automatically returning to turbo once it steps down correct? Unless you were to rapidly cool it somehow. Unlike the lower lumen TK75 where it steps down from 2900 after 20mins to be returned to 2900 instantaneously for another 20min until depletion. I live in an area where most of the months of use would be above 60-70 degrees. Has anyone ever used the TM26 @ 3800lm for the duration? Or is it like a bragging right? After it steps down, how long before it cools down enough to return, and once you are back in turbo how long before it steps down again. I could only imagine how frustrating it would be to go in a series like ( 3800-5min, 1850-5min, 3800-4min, 1850 -6min, 3800 - 3min, 1850 - 6min). Am I missing something you guys? I am confused because the TM26 is loved by most but for me it seems like 2900lms for the entire battery, after immediate restarts, of the TK75 would trump the 3800/1850 toggle based on temperature.



Hopefully someone one with more expertise can advise, but, for me it just isn't an issue for me. The turbo is for those times when I need to see something briefly. The next lower setting is still very bright and suitable for more sustained viewing (it is easy to toggle between 2nd highest and highest setting, but just don't leave it tail standing a long time at that 2nd highest setting). Most of the time I am using it for navigation at the lowest or second lowest setting. Then, when I need to see something more clearly I'll go to a higher setting. It is fun to zap it full on but I don't have a need to be leaving it like that for sustained periods. If you do, you need a torch designed for that. 

I can't speak about the TK75 other than it has more throw and it is able to be modified and people like it. The form factor of the TM26 is very appealing, as is the handy readout and ability to charge the batteries internally. It is pretty easy to get to the high setting from any of the other levels.

DISCLOSURE: Vinh has made some dedomed XML2 P60 dropins for me that have about as much throw as the TM26. Now, if I want to 'reach out', I activate a ~190 gram single 18650 torch, and if I need to see farther, I fire up an even lighter weight P60 host at the same time in my other hand. They are on my belt when not being used. I may be navigating with a headstrap mounted light, or using the low setting on the non-direct drive P60 (it seems to be, maybe 30 lumens). While the TM26 is great, I don't take it out very much because of the weight (although I'd much rather have it if a bear decided to get unreasonable)


----------



## thedoc007

silvertongued17 said:


> I am looking for the maximum brightness in terms of usability and right now I am thinking that would be the TK75. Why couldn't they make the TM26 a bit bigger to give the 3800lm rating some teeth. If someone needs a 3800lm light it's going to be for more than 4-5min @>70 ambient right? If I am thinking right then it means that the thermal regulation prevents you from automatically returning to turbo once it steps down correct?



Believe me, once you see 1850 lumens coming out of the TM26, you won't think it doesn't have "some teeth". It is incredibly bright even on high, and unless you are doing SAR work, you'd be surprised at how little you run it on turbo. 

That said, it seems like based on your needs, the TK75 would indeed make more sense. It is definitely true that you will get longer runtimes on turbo mode (15 minutes with the 2900 lumen version, NOT 20) with the TK75. The TK75, after all, is almost twice the size of the TM26. The Nitecore line is called "Tiny Monster", and making the TM26 substantially bigger would not be in keeping with that idea. I actually carried the TM26 for a full working day, to see if it would be workable, and it was. There is NO way I would belt carry the TK75, though. It simply is too large and awkward, especially the huge head.

You are also mistaken about not being able to re-engage turbo on the TM26. After it steps down, you CAN immediately switch it back into turbo mode...it then enters a timed run in turbo (one min, if I recall correctly) before it steps back down to high. You can do this indefinitely, if you switch back repeatedly. This is not recommended, as the thermal protection is there for safety, but you can do it in an emergency if you choose. 

But like Kitrobaskin, I do wonder if you will really use in on turbo all the time. What do you plan on using it for? I would think the beam profile might be a bigger difference than the runtime in turbo, depending on your use. The TM26 is a "wall of light", and does much better at illuminating stuff over a larger area, but that comes at the expense of long range. As a hiking light, the TM26 is WAY better, for example, but if you need to see across a lake, the TK75 would be a better choice. One is not inherently better than the other...but they do have very different strengths.

In summary, I have both lights, and if I had to give one of them up, I'd definitely sell the TK75. The TM26 is just so impressive, and the smaller size makes it more useful in the real world. Plus the wonderful display, and the safer parallel battery setup, and the built-in voltmeter, etc. The best light is the one you have with you when you need it...and that clearly goes to the TM26, being smaller, lighter, and less awkward. And it comes with a holster, something the TK75 is sorely lacking.


----------



## MDJAK

So why is the TM26 Calling my name? I have the TK75 and the larger one whose model escapes me. I owned the TM11 when it first came out. After a few months it became unreliable. It wouldn't turn on, it would flash on and off (not strobe) no matter which batteries I used. Reluctantly I recently buried it in Glad, as in my garbage can. I was never thrilled with the button either. 
So why am I about to purchase it?


----------



## thedoc007

MDJAK said:


> So why is the TM26 Calling my name?...snip...So why am I about to purchase it?



Because you have an addiction. 

Seriously, the TM26 is wonderful. The OLED display makes all the difference...it isn't just a gimmick. Knowing the exact charge levels at all times, having a readout for runtime, temp gauge, etc. Once you use it a bit, you'll hate going back to other lights.


----------



## Bucur

If my TM26 was bigger so as to run longer @ 3800 lumens before stepping down, I wouldn’t like it as much as I do now. As a matter of fact, it wouldn’t be as “tiny” in this case. 

It is a small, handy and practical flashlight that can maintain 1850 lumens for a long time and lower outputs for extremely long periods of time. The fact that it can also deliver 3800 lumens until getting too hot is a big bonus for me.


----------



## Luminater

ven said:


> Nitecore states 45mins ,however depending on cells used(mah) it will vary,but manufacturers quotes are usually with step downs included....
> 
> Turbo: 3800 lumens - runtime 45 mins
> *High: 1850 lumens - runtime 2 hrs 30 mins ???*
> Mid: 600 lumens - runtime 8 hrs 15 mins
> Low: 150 lumens - runtime 48 hrs
> Ultra Low: 3 lumens - 1000 hrs




*High: 1850 lumens - runtime 2 hrs 30 mins ???*







http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...AY-(4-x-XM-L-U2-1-4x18650-2-8xR-CR123)-Review


----------



## ven

They are nitecores figures not mine


----------



## thedoc007

Luminater said:


> *High: 1850 lumens - runtime 2 hrs 30 mins ???*



I'm not sure what is up with that truncated graph. But if you notice, the ACTUAL measured runtime was 3.1 hours on high (1700 lumens, this was before the XM-L2 version was out), or 187 minutes. So in fact, the runtime numbers given by Nitecore are conservative. This is no surprise, since the tests were done with 2600 mAh cells.

45 minutes is the stated runtime for turbo (not high) with 4*2600 mAh 18650. Again, you can very easily exceed that if you use higher capacity cells.


----------



## ven

Excellent point doc,nitecore use 2600mah for tests,so with 3400mah for example you could add a substantial amount of run time,800mah x4 =3200mah which is more than another nitecore cell used in testing..............could you argue potentially a 1/5th more run time?


----------



## SwissJim

I just received mine.... and I think its design is unique and practical. Gee, it's not round. Who cares?!?


----------



## SwissJim

Verndog said:


> Didn't happen to notice, but does this have the strobe modes, or does it just throw a net out to capture the bad guy? :twothumbs



Has SOS mode, finders "blink" and disorienting strobe. Cool!


----------



## asf

Do you think there is any important difference regarding the OLED lettering being white vs. blue ?

I have been trying to figure that out but my guess would be no.


----------



## thedoc007

asf said:


> I have been trying to figure that out but my guess would be no.



Correct, as far as I can tell.


----------



## ven

Is the difference with the led tweak from 3500lm to 3800lm,in that nitecore changed the oled colour along with the upgrade?


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> Is the difference with the led tweak from 3500lm to 3800lm,in that nitecore changed the oled colour along with the upgrade?



Not exactly. They changed around the same time...but it was not a simultaneous switch. I managed to get a blue OLED, 3800 lumen version, with XM-L2. Definitely want XM-L2, so look for the silver emitter, but the OLED color does not necessarily tell you anything.


----------



## ven

thedoc007 said:


> Not exactly. They changed around the same time...but it was not a simultaneous switch. I managed to get a blue OLED, 3800 lumen version, with XM-L2. Definitely want XM-L2, so look for the silver emitter, but the OLED color does not necessarily tell you anything.




Thank you for clarifying :thumbsup:


----------



## colight

four leds,great


----------



## Duramarks

Hello, this is my first post. I bought my first quality flashlight last year (surfire) and now I am hooked. I then got a Fenix TK35 and a smaller Nitecore. Now I am looking to buy a TM26. It looks like back in December IS had a very good price on it with a coupon code, and I was wondering if there still is a code offered? If not where would be a good place to buy from?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Duramarks said:


> Hello, this is my first post. I bought my first quality flashlight last year (surfire) and now I am hooked. I then got a Fenix TK35 and a smaller Nitecore. Now I am looking to buy a TM26. It looks like back in December IS had a very good price on it with a coupon code, and I was wondering if there still is a code offered? If not where would be a good place to buy from?



Welcome. The TM26 is an interesting light for sure. I have not seen prices like that for some time. You might consider ordering from China but then you take a chance regarding a timely resolution to any warranty issues. I got a 3500 lumen XML from Fasttech last year: ~$250, then bought Keeppower 3400 mAh batteries for about $50. You should consider buying a used TM26. The XML model is essentially as bright as the 3800 lumen XML2 model. My unit functions without any problem. Remember that the switch protocol may take some time to master but is quite good in practice.


----------



## Duramarks

If I could find one I would. There was a 3800 lm model recently listed on Ebay for $180 a few days ago and I sent him a message asking if there were any batteries. It then disappeared before I got a answer and before it was supposed to end.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

*Re: **NEW** Nitecore o TM26*

I just checked fasttech, brightguy, illumn, and a couple others; all $390. Curiously, one website had both the XML and the XML2 TM26 for the same price!

Seems like that transition period when Nitecore was changing to XML2's, the defect rate was higher. I could be wrong, but I did not read about many problems early on, and don't really hear much now about currently purchased units not working right.

Duramarks: Post a couple more (relevant) posts and you will be able to send private messages on CPF forum.


----------



## Duramarks

Another question I have is, is there a comparison between the nova mm 15 and the tm26? The mm 15 really caught my eye but I do want a little throw distance. Plus that built in charger and display is a huge plus for me. I've done searches but I couldn't really find anything. I think I only found 1 review of the updated 3800 lm version but they never even had a video of it outside at night.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Batteryjunction had a 20% off all Nitecore flashlights a few weekends ago, looks like. I'm thinking they may offer bundles that will include batteries and maybe a charger.

Join CPFMarketplace (if you have not already) to find deals and discount codes from manufacturers and dealers. Members can post used flashlights for sale, or you could place a WTB (wanting to buy) thread stating your interest in a TM26.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

RogerRanger was talking about Amazon having a great price with Nitecore batts over on the Nitecore TM36 thread.


----------



## chupa

Hi
Let me join to the happy campers whom be able to get this fantastic flashlight and been enjoining every lumen of it as soon as the dark falls  

I was fortune enough to get the TM26 ( the 3800L ) for US $220 from Aliexpress.com from an very reputable seller and receive it without a customs harassment :thumbsup:

Well, as everybody here I love and enjoy this light and using it every single day ( night ) and been impressed with the amount light this tiny thing can trow out. 
The quality outside is good to and the flashlight feels very nice in the hand. What I'm not so impressed with is the inside of the TM26 which reveal a somewhat dodgy Chinese craftsmanship as you going to see from my pictures. 

To be able to see I partially disassembled the TM26 and took some macro shots with my Sony NEX 7 






I wonder what is that rusty go on the heat compound ? 





The heat sensor cable is just partially soldered !






Here is the zoom picture of the TM26 LED 






Beneath the steel protective plate is the sealing rubber gasket 





The LCD assembly removed 






The OLED panel rear side 






One of the cables have broken after I bent the OLED assembly, clearly an bad soldering technic or a bad cable wire. You can clearly see that the wire has damaged even at the cable case.






The reflectors and front glass 

Ok, I couldn't go further in my disassembly attempt but for me and for now it's enough to satisfy my curiosity.

Do this discovery of the dodgy inside work makes me disappointed in the TM26 ? Well, not at all !!
As long as it works and pumps out ton of light for me the Nitecore TM26 is worth every penny I paid for it :thumbsup:


----------



## kj2

chupa said:


> The heat sensor cable is just partially soldered !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the cables have broken after I bent the OLED assembly, clearly an bad soldering technic or a bad cable wire. You can clearly see that the wire has damaged even at the cable case.



The TM26 is where I live, still around €400,-
I would definitely not be happy if I saw this inside my light. This shows me, Nitecore has still lots of work to do.


----------



## chupa

*A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

Hi guys again 

I wana warn everybody for this matter regarding Nitecore TM26 reflectors inside Nickel coating:

Warning !!!

The Nickel Coating inside the TM26 Reflectors is abysmal thin and just rubbing it with the cloth can damage the shiny surface and if you rub it harder you end up rubbing the coating away !!!!!  

Warning !!! 

During my assembly of the TM26 I noticed that I left some fingertips smudge inside the reflectors and therefore wanted to gently clean the reflectors inside with some magic cloth which is soft and would not scratch the reflector coating.

Well, it doesn't went well and I ended up with this:





The left reflector is untouched but the right reflector is cleaned with soft cloth. The end result is obvious !!!






The left reflector has been rubbed hard and it loses all the Nickel coating and became orange/gold colored !! 

My advice/ Beware : Do not touch the Nitecore TM26 reflectors ever if you wana keep the Nickel coating on them otherwise you going to end up as I did !!!

In some twisted way I liked this orange color of the reflector but I don't know if I'm loosing any reflectivity because of it, do anybody have anything to advice me on that ?


----------



## kj2

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

Thought that was 'Rule #1' on flashlight cleaning; never touch the reflector :thinking:

Still, it sucks when it happens.


----------



## Alex1234

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

Yup you never ever want to touch the inside reflector on any flashlight. If you get a small finget print on it just leave it becasue you will just make it worse by cleaning it. If you have to clean it take out the reflector rinse with water. Distilled works best then dry with an air blower. I use an air pump too blow up a mattress. Dont use caned air


----------



## Alex1234

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

The much duller reflections in the gold reflector cup compared to the untouched ones tells me your lossing quite a bit of reflectivity


----------



## chupa

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

Thanks guys, I should have known that better and should leaved alone but I did the same cleaning on many other chinese knock off flashlights and they never loused the coating in such matter and so quickly !
Lessen learned and if I find some shop which do Nickel coating I will ask them to do a real job on this one.

It strikes me that a flashlight at this cost level has so poor materials and bad workmanship in it.

But I still love this sucker anyway !


----------



## BrightLignt

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

Can you run the light indefinitely at L4 with the car charger?


----------



## chupa

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*



BrightLignt said:


> Can you run the light indefinitely at L4 with the car charger?



Not exactly because I think the flashlight will burn your batteries faster than the build in charger can recharge your batteries.
And then that was something with the heat issue if you leave the TM26 on for long......


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*



chupa said:


> Not exactly because I think the flashlight will burn your batteries faster than the build in charger can recharge your batteries.
> And then that was something with the heat issue if you leave the TM26 on for long......



I think there is also a feature designed to prevent running while it is charging...not 100% sure. In any case, it will not run indefinitely...Chupa is correct that the in-board charger definitely cannot keep up with the drain at L4, even if it would let you use it while charging.


----------



## Khabbi

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*

Anyone know where I can get the best deal right now on a TM26 (3800 lumens)?


----------



## kj2

*Re: A Big Warning Regarding the TM26 Reflector Coating !!!*



Khabbi said:


> Anyone know where I can get the best deal right now on a TM26 (3800 lumens)?


Well reading some of the issues here; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379053-TM26-issues-problems-Post-here
I would rather order at a official dealer, then get the cheapest deal.


----------



## BrightLignt

Does it only come apart into 2 pieces?


----------



## mund

Hey Guys is the Nitecore NBP52 Battery Pack worth it... I can get for $112 shipped?________________ 

Other than doubling battery power/longevity.. any other advantages or disadvantages?_____________

Does the charger that came with the TM26 charge the pack successfully charge both when it's connected to the light or charged alone?_________

Thank You!


----------



## thedoc007

mund said:


> Hey Guys is the Nitecore NBP52 Battery Pack worth it... I can get for $112 shipped?



I would say no. I have the TM26, and a TM36. The TM36 uses the NPB52, and for that, I do prefer the longer/heavier/longer runtime battery pack. But for the TM26, even if I could get an extra NPB52 for free, I STILL wouldn't use it. It looks awkward, is WAY out of proportion, and makes it heavier and harder to carry.



mund said:


> Other than doubling battery power/longevity.. any other advantages or disadvantages?



First of all, it won't double the runtime, at least not compared to 4x3400mAh 18650s. 3400*4 = 13600mAh. 2300*8 for the NBP52 = 18400mAh. So about 35% more power...since the load is also spread over more cells, you might get 50% more runtime...but definitely not double.

The NBP52 will not fit in the holster, it makes the light longer, harder to carry, heavier, the balance is off...only pro I see is the runtime boost. Given that it will do any of the modes except turbo for hours already, I really don't see the need.













mund said:


> Does the charger that came with the TM26 charge the pack successfully charge both when it's connected to the light or charged alone?



You can charge it separately, or connected to the light.


----------



## mund

Thank You thedoc007!!!! Awesome of you to take the time to do this.. AND Greatly Appreciate the info! Do you have have an extra pac for the TM36?______ how do you like that thing?______ Impressive, not familiar at all with it.. need to enLighten myself on this one!!


----------



## thedoc007

mund said:


> Thank You thedoc007!!!! Awesome of you to take the time to do this.. AND Greatly Appreciate the info! Do you have have an extra pac for the TM36?______ how do you like that thing?______ Impressive, not familiar at all with it.. need to enLighten myself on this one!!



No problem, glad I could help. I am a huge fan of the Tiny Monster series (the TM15 is the only one I haven't owned), so if you have questions, I'll do my best to answer them.

If you have a good relationship with your bank account, don't look up the TM36. It is very pricey, no way around that. 

I do like it...it throws like crazy, has a very nice, even, pure white hotspot, and heat is a non-issue. Has superb heatsinking, and plenty of mass both...good recipe.

I do not have an extra NBP52, no. Don't see the need for that either. I obviously do prefer longer runtime, all else equal, but 18+ amp-hours is enough for me. Modern LED lights are remarkably efficient.


----------



## mund

thedoc007 said:


> If you have a good relationship with your bank account, don't look up the TM36. It is very pricey, no way around that.



$399 a good price or did you/can one do better... ?________ I tried a few google searches, the best I found.


----------



## thedoc007

mund said:


> $399 a good price or did you/can one do better... ?________ I tried a few google searches, the best I found.



That is the best price I have seen as well.


----------



## mund

thedoc007 said:


> That is the best price I have seen as well.



✔️ I will have to look into this one... top throw the length of 12 Football fields +, not bad!


----------



## Richwouldnt

Has any one tried the new handle that Nitecore is offering as an accessory for the Tiny Monsters? Nitecore part number NHM10. Listed as fitting battery tubes 50mm in diameter which means it may also be useable on the SupFire M6 and L1 as well as SkyRay Kings and clones. With minor shimming should also fit the Thrunite TN series lights which are 49mm + per my measurement.


----------



## ven

Not yet rich but its on my list to get at some point.............sorry i am not much use but looks the part.Would like one for my tm15,if it fits other lights(should do) it maybe worth getting an additional one to use.....................or just save money and swap the handle :laughing:


----------



## Richwouldnt

Ven;

I just ordered the TM 26 along with the long high capacity battery accessory, NBP52, and figured that the handle would be good for the added weight and length of the extended light. Plus I have a SupFire L1 and the stock handle with it SUCKS. Too short and positioned such as to make the light feel very front heavy when the handle is used. Based on photos the Nitecore handle's clamp should be locatable anywhere on the length of the battery tube.


----------



## ven

Congrats on the tm26,beast of a light in a small package. I am sure the handle would work well reg the large nbp52 pack,certainly help carry carrying it:thumbsup:

Look forward to pics and impressions:thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

Richwouldnt said:


> I just ordered the TM 26 along with the long high capacity battery accessory, NBP52, and figured that the handle would be good for the added weight and length of the extended light. Plus I have a SupFire L1 and the stock handle with it SUCKS. Too short and positioned such as to make the light feel very front heavy when the handle is used. Based on photos the Nitecore handle's clamp should be locatable anywhere on the length of the battery tube.



Congrats, Rich, that is a heck of a purchase! Let me know what you think of the handle...I don't really think I would like it, but I have no direct experience...would love to get a first-hand report.


----------



## Richwouldnt

I think I read somewhere that the TM series lights need protected batteries to make proper contact in the light. Is this correct or is it just that the light needs either button top cells or flat tops with the top protruding above the battery body? Curious as I have a TM26 on the way and most of the high current 18650 batteries are unprotected flat top cells.


----------



## NoNotAgain

You should be using a protected battery especially if you plan on internal charging. A flat top battery won't make contact with the contact plates in the Tiny Monster lights.

I used both Nitecore and KeepPower 3400 mAh batteries in my TM15 and TM26 lights. I've got one set of 3100 mAh Nitecore batteries that came in the bundle that I purchased.


----------



## thedoc007

Richwouldnt said:


> I think I read somewhere that the TM series lights need protected batteries to make proper contact in the light. Is this correct or is it just that the light needs either button top cells or flat tops with the top protruding above the battery body? Curious as I have a TM26 on the way and most of the high current 18650 batteries are unprotected flat top cells.



Yes, unless you want to MacGuyver up something, you need to use protected cells. Even if you had a button top unprotected cell, it would be too short to make good contact. The light is specifically designed to work with protected cells.

NoNotAgain is right, though. You won't see any real benefit from unprotected cells...standard 18650s can deliver plenty of current. Orbtronic, Keeppower, SoShine, Redilast, Nitecore, etc. will all work fine.


----------



## Richwouldnt

I was thinking about current drain when I asked about unprotected batteries as with 3800 Lumens out the current drain has to be considerable and protected batteries are higher resistance than unprotected due to both the protection circuit and it normally being applied to batteries with lower current discharge capability. After all why put a protection circuit that trips at 6.5 amps on a battery designed to put out 25 or more amps discharge rate. None of the true high current 18650 batteries seem to be protected. Also per my understanding the TM 18650 batteries are used in parallel which is the safest way to use unprotected batteries.

Any one know what the TM26 current draw is when running in Turbo mode? I have a customized Supfire L1 which is drawing close to 6.25 amps per cell or 25 amps total in Turbo mode. Per sphere readings it is putting out 7000+ OTF Lumens measured. In Turbo mode it is direct drive and requires high current unprotected batteries for maximum performance.


----------



## Timothybil

Per Nitecore: Each XM-L2 in the TM11 is drawing 3 amps.Assuming the draw for each die would be similiar the TM26 that would be a total draw of 12 amps spread across four cells, or an average draw of 3 amps per cell. One can also see why running any of the TMs on only one 18650 or 2 CR123s is recommended only for emergencies, and not for turbo mode at that point. A protected 18650 would just quit, and one can almost hear those poor little CR123s screaming in agony.


----------



## Richwouldnt

Timothybil said:


> Per Nitecore: Each XM-L2 in the TM11 is drawing 3 amps.Assuming the draw for each die would be similiar the TM26 that would be a total draw of 12 amps spread across four cells, or an average draw of 3 amps per cell. One can also see why running any of the TMs on only one 18650 or 2 CR123s is recommended only for emergencies, and not for turbo mode at that point. A protected 18650 would just quit, and one can almost hear those poor little CR123s screaming in agony.



The TM11 is just about 65% of the output of the TM26 so I have to presume that the current draw in the TM26 is substantially higher than in the TM11. Three LEDs at 833 Lumens each versus four at 950 Lumens each. Based on listed Turbo times the TM26 is also higher current draw, 75 versus 60 minutes. 

Trying to learn and when I see lights for sale on Amazon which specifically state that they cannot run on protected batteries I wonder how much concern there is regarding flashlights and unprotected cells of top quality such as Panasonic, Sony, Sanyo and LG. Particularly in flashlights with over discharge protection and Turbo mode overheating protection built in like the TM lights have.


----------



## thedoc007

Richwouldnt said:


> The TM11 is just about 65% of the output of the TM26 so I have to presume that the current draw in the TM26 is substantially higher than in the TM11. Three LEDs at 833 Lumens each versus four at 950 Lumens each. Based on listed Turbo times the TM26 is also higher current draw, 75 versus 60 minutes.
> 
> Trying to learn and when I see lights for sale on Amazon which specifically state that they cannot run on protected batteries I wonder how much concern there is regarding flashlights and unprotected cells of top quality such as Panasonic, Sony, Sanyo and LG. Particularly in flashlights with over discharge protection and Turbo mode overheating protection built in like the TM lights have.



Yes, the TM26 draws substantially more current. But it still isn't anything standard 18650s can't deal with. 

You have to remember that ANY cell, regardless of quality, can be damaged easily if someone is careless (drops, overcharge, overdischarge). I think using protected cells is a good idea when possible, for this reason. There are plenty of people who use lousy (*****Fire) or mismatched cells (brand, age, state of charge, capacity, etc.), and protected cells reduce the occurrence of problems in all of these cases. 

If you want to use unprotected, and care properly for them, there is no reason to be overly concerned. But manufacturers generally try to make products as idiot-proof as possible. I don't think that says anything about the overall quality or safety of the cells - just that they don't want to be held responsible if something does go wrong.


----------



## Richwouldnt

BTW per the Nitecore web site there are new versions of both the TM11 and TM15 now available though it seems that relatively few dealers have them yet. The new TM11 is 2500 Lumens and the new TM15 is 2650 Lumens. Both now use XM-L2 LEDs. Steps up but more so for the TM11 than the TM15. It took Nitecore long enough to do an LED upgrade on these lights considering how long ago they upgraded the TM26.


----------



## Vito76

thedoc007 said:


> First of all, it won't double the runtime, at least not compared to 4x3400mAh 18650s. 3400*4 = 13600mAh. 2300*8 for the NBP52 = 18400mAh. So about 35% more power...since the load is also spread over more cells, you might get 50% more runtime...but definitely not double.




Are you disassembled your nbp52? 
Is it possible to replace the battery? (such as Panasonic NCR18650B)


----------



## no_op

Is the TM26 a good buy or are there better alternatives for $300 I created a poll here:
https://ask.ixsium.com/shared/poll/...l-you-buy-a-nitecore-tiny-monster-26&src=link
If you have a better alternative the poll will allow you to add it.


----------



## Richwouldnt

no op;

The TM 26 is nice, I have one. For a LOT less money, but only somewhat lower quality, you can get a Mountain Electronics customized SupFire M6. I actually prefer the Mountain Electronics customized light's user interface and the design of the battery springs allows for the use of a wider range of 18650 battery lengths. Price for the fully customized light is less than $100 and in Turbo mode it is putting out about 4500 Lumens measured. The customized M6 has 7 output levels from sub 1 lumen moonlight mode to maximum and the next level down from Maximum is about 1150 Lumens, a big drop from maximum. The Nitecore next to max level is 1850 Lumens, less of a drop.

IMO both are good lights and each has advantages and disadvantages. The Nitecore has a better finish but on a function versus dollar basis the customized M6 is, in my opinion, a much better buy and as mentioned earlier I have both


----------



## thedoc007

no_op said:


> Is the TM26 a good buy or are there better alternatives for $300 I created a poll here:
> https://ask.ixsium.com/shared/poll/...l-you-buy-a-nitecore-tiny-monster-26&src=link
> If you have a better alternative the poll will allow you to add it.



The answer just depends on what features you value. There are brighter lights, and lights with a different UI, and so forth. But I love my TM26. The combination of features it brings to the table is outstanding, and the OLED is worth every penny. I certainly don't regret buying it, and in fact I would gladly do it again, even after having owned dozens of other lights.


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, Lighthound has the TM26 right now on closeout for $230. Not a bad deal for an awesome light.


----------



## Neilbenecke

I did 4 tests over a weekend sacrificed . The one day one with a high powered fan and one without the fan. My wife kept a log of actual time AND the OLED display readings and that against actual timed. With the fan on the TM 26 I kept around the late 30 Celsius on turbo and it never stepped down once and we got 2hours and 14 min and that's 3800 Lm.
On the day without the fan run time became an issue it just wasn't practical to do the test without the fan, to visually inspect: the "when where and how" when the turbo stepped down and then scramble to readjust to keep consistency but actual time measured on the turbo setting measured and availability that was timed on the day without the fan was still SUBSTANTIALLY more. 
On level 4 WITHOUT the fan the TM 26 didn't step down once! NOT ONCE and that's closing in on 2000 Lm, incredible overall heat dissipation , no fan and we still reaped well over 5 hours at that 4 level .Didn't have the thought to indulge if it was an arithmetic or geometric increase I suspect arithmetic. In actual time measured, as one moved down the power levels the actual run times measured increased unbelievably, it what was true that the lower the setting even without the fan, the running time with no dimming or flickering was ridiculous high so even without the fan the NBP52 is fantastic and all measured against nitecore 18650 3400 and what I have personally found superior cells are orbotronics and thrunite 18650 34000, I am a huge fan of The NBP 52 and nmh10 combo installation but have taken to heAd of docs morning post,


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## Otoshi

hi all,:wave:
new to the forum so please forgive me for the following silly qus.

totally new to this flashlight collecting hobby and to start of the collection, I bought myself a nightcore TM26.
came with 4 x nightcore 18650 3400mah. so out of the box, used the batts till it got to about 3.7+volts and plug on the changer.

now my qus: how long will or should it be sitting at 4.20volts before it shows "finish charging" as its be "charging" at 4.20volts for about 4hrs now.

is my unit faulty?


----------



## FLASHLIT

Just ordered the TM26 from Amazon.ca. I also recently ordered a few other flashlights including the modded REV CAPTOR from onestopthrowshop, which I think can use 18650s and will probably buy a few other flashlights later, so I also ordered 12 4GREER 18650 Protected High Top 3100 mAh Li-ions. 4GREER makes a charger for the batteries which is probably good enough but looking thru the forum, it seems the PILA charger would be a safe bet so I didn't order the 4GREER charger. However, now that I ordered the TM26 am wondering if I need to buy a charger for the batteries because the batteries can be charged using the TM26. Any opinions on using the TM26 as a charger for batteries instead of buying the PILA charger? Thanks.


----------



## NoNotAgain

FLASHLIT said:


> However, now that I ordered the TM26 am wondering if I need to buy a charger for the batteries because the batteries can be charged using the TM26. Any opinions on using the TM26 as a charger for batteries instead of buying the PILA charger? Thanks.



The advantage of a separate charger is that you can have one set of cells charging while using the light on the installed set. Secondly you can monitor the charge of each cell instead of the light just indicating total voltage.

I have both the Nitecore I4 and D4 chargers for lithium ion batteries. The D4 allows you to see the charge rate going into each battery and the voltage. As the battery nears full charge the D4 scales back the miliamps to 30-50 miliamps before terminating charging at 4.20 volts. The I4 just flashes a full charge bar.


----------



## Neilbenecke

thedoc007 said:


> The answer just depends on what features you value. There are brighter lights, and lights with a different UI, and so forth. But I love my TM26. The combination of features it brings to the table is outstanding, and the OLED is worth every penny. I certainly don't regret buying it, and in fact I would gladly do it again, even after having owned dozens of other lights.



I have to agree with him that the quadray is superb truly brilliant, but I will agree to disagree in the short term, and agree with the dozens and dozens of the lets call them "the torch pundits" around this and other forums.Nitcore recently just short of admitted to the current confusion and misunderstandings with the OLED not taking into account it's shortcomings with the nbp52, especially in the regards to the bigger picture in principal with respect to explanation and disclosure (just as I thought) And as I thought, are actually going to add to the nbp52 sleeve a brief explanation to help enthusiasts understand while their most advanced technical engineers will work at finding an OLED technology that would assuage the millions of minds like myself, whether that works for some of the clever minds out there or not. It seems NITECORE Is the smartest ones of all regarding both their ideology and their torches, albeit that they are wayyyy overpriced.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## JAS

I just ran across this thread and I want to learn some more about this light and its competitors. It looks like I have some reading to do to catch up on the previous posts! Anyway, what lights would currently be the most similar to this light from other manufacturers? I am interested in a light that uses four, or more, 18650s and has the ability to recharge without removing batteries.


----------



## FLASHLIT

NoNotAgain said:


> The advantage of a separate charger is that you can have one set of cells charging while using the light on the installed set. Secondly you can monitor the charge of each cell instead of the light just indicating total voltage.
> 
> I have both the Nitecore I4 and D4 chargers for lithium ion batteries. The D4 allows you to see the charge rate going into each battery and the voltage. As the battery nears full charge the D4 scales back the miliamps to 30-50 miliamps before terminating charging at 4.20 volts. The I4 just flashes a full charge bar.



Thanks. (I replied 2 or 3 days ago but for some reason my post didn't show up.) Anyway, I ordered a Nitecore D4 charger. With the information it displays, it seems like it would be a better choice than the Pila. I remember reading somewhere that the batteries might last longer if they aren't left fully charged so I might keep my batteries a bit undercharged...would need to buy a multimeter then, and with the extra hassle of pulling them out before they are fully charged, I don't know if I'll bother trying to store them a bit undercharged. 
The tm26 and thrunite tn35 arrived...now just waiting for the batteries, charger, and other flashlights to arrive...I think I have 4 more on the way...also can't seem to forget about the tm36...I'd like to add that one as well although I don't need it...actually I guess I don't need any of these flashlights...almost hoping for some kind of emergency to happen where a good flashlight will save the day...something along the lines of..."oh my gosh! what are we going to do now? The only thing that can possibly divert this disaster is if we had several really really good flashlights!...no, not those evereadys,..not enough lumens!"...that's when I'll step up with my armfull of lights.


----------



## Norm

FLASHLIT said:


> Thanks. (I replied 2 or 3 days ago but for some reason my post didn't show up.)


There is no record of any missing post. I'd guess you never hit reply after writing your post.

Norm


----------



## pjandyho

Norm said:


> There is no record of any missing post. I'd guess you never hit reply after writing your post.
> 
> Norm


Actually this happened to me too. I sent a post after spending 15 mins writing and checking but it went missing. I believe there is a bug somewhere.


----------



## Norm

I always copy a long post prior to hitting reply. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gofastman

Well that's interesting...


----------



## ven

:laughing:

Looks like a lust buy light


----------



## Richwouldnt

BTW I have the first TM26 semi-clone on the way. Take a look at the UniqueFire UF-1401 on the FastTech web site. (Boy I wish we could post links on this group, one reason I prefer BLF)!

Four seperate LEDs and reflectors along with a LED readout of level and battery status though it does not appear to be nearly as sophisticated as the TM26 one but a good looking light for $66. Interesting looking light for the price which is why I could not resist.


----------



## ven

For the money it looks a very good light,no doubt easy modded too if wanted.

I like it !!!!


----------



## Jeffg330

If anyone else was "on the fence" about buying this light like myself, Battery Jct has these at 25% off through Friday. With my 5% reward credit card I paid $223, with 2nd day shipping Best price I've seen. Cmon Monday!


----------



## Jeffg330

I'm an official member of the TM26 club. After reading all the new owners say it was smaller than expected, it's still smaller then I expected &#55357;&#56836;

3800 Lm model with blue OLED. I thought they were all white now?......


----------



## thedoc007

Jeffg330 said:


> I'm an official member of the TM26 club. After reading all the new owners say it was smaller than expected, it's still smaller then I expected &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 3800 Lm model with blue OLED. I thought they were all white now?......



It is an awesome light. Welcome to the club!

As to the OLED, I'm not sure there is even a difference. I have yet to see anyone post a shot of the white OLED, and mine (XM-L2 version) was purchased after it was supposedly introduced. In any case, it makes no difference to the functionality of the light. 

If anyone DOES have one with a white OLED, can you post a pic of it, or even just let us know?


----------



## Polargirl

thedoc007 said:


> It is an awesome light. Welcome to the club!
> 
> As to the OLED, I'm not sure there is even a difference. I have yet to see anyone post a shot of the white OLED, and mine (XM-L2 version) was purchased after it was supposedly introduced. In any case, it makes no difference to the functionality of the light.
> 
> If anyone DOES have one with a white OLED, can you post a pic of it, or even just let us know?



My husband has one with a blue OLED. I believe I read in thread that the blue replaced the white. I don't remember any reason given in thread as to why Nitecore changed OLED colors.


----------



## thedoc007

Polargirl said:


> My husband has one with a blue OLED. I believe I read in thread that the blue replaced the white. I don't remember any reason given in thread as to why Nitecore changed OLED colors.



Definitely not. Blue was the standard color from the beginning. Supposedly some lights were shipped with a white OLED (at least some sellers claimed that) but I have yet to hear from anyone who got anything except blue. Even if there are white ones floating around, they were introduced later.


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> It is an awesome light. Welcome to the club!
> 
> As to the OLED, I'm not sure there is even a difference. I have yet to see anyone post a shot of the white OLED, and mine (XM-L2 version) was purchased after it was supposedly introduced. In any case, it makes no difference to the functionality of the light.
> 
> If anyone DOES have one with a white OLED, can you post a pic of it, or even just let us know?



i saw a white OLED pic here the other day. I'll repost it if I can find it


----------



## Polargirl

thedoc007 said:


> Definitely not. Blue was the standard color from the beginning. Supposedly some lights were shipped with a white OLED (at least some sellers claimed that) but I have yet to hear from anyone who got anything except blue. Even if there are white ones floating around, they were introduced later.



I thought I read different a few months ago but you are probably right. 

Thank you for clearing up a likely mistake on my part.


----------



## Jeffg330

Best I could find




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Polargirl

Jeffg330 said:


> Best I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



That pic shows a light blue OLED. That's what my husband has.


----------



## mund

Having some insomnia this a.m., and I came across this... thanks 

My TM26 looks like the above pic's. The text or font appears White (Yes ?) .. the OLED panel itself appears Blue (Yes ?)

Could it be all in how it's construed when looking at it?______ Personal perception?_____ As in White OLED (when on) Blue OLED (when off)

The Zebra affect so to speak... The Zebra is white; with black stripes, The Zebra is Black; with white stripes


----------



## mund

Maybe on some of the OLED's.. the White text is more dominant, less on others ????


----------



## Jeffg330

thijsco19 said:


> Looks very nive that display, nice feature.
> 1000h runtime on low (!). That's 41 days.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/nite...rums&utm_campaign=2013_1_31_BLADE_FORUMS_TM26



i know the pic I posted was garbage but this photo clearly shows a difference to me


----------



## mund

Jeffg330 are you saying that yours appears as the pic does?________ Going by the pic, my text appears whiter. When I had my TM26 & TM36 side by side, they matched in color. Thedoc007 and I live nearby to one another, we met up and compared a few lights when 1st bought my TM36 and he had his moded version for comparison. Nothing stood out as different from what I recall in regards to OLED or text colors between our TM26's or TM36's


Now that I am fully awake, I tried taking a cell phone pic of my TM26 on my nightstand, in photo the OLED appears bluer as I try to get a good pic.. cell phone focus issues.


----------



## Roger Sully

I have 2 of these and love 'em! They are both the 3500 lumen versions. One I have the NBP52 battery pack along with the NHM10 handle. The other is stock. 
The OLED both look pretty darned blue to me!


----------



## mund

Roger Sully said:


> I have 2 of these and love 'em! They are both the 3500 lumen versions. One I have the NBP52 battery pack along with the NHM10 handle. The other is stock.
> The OLED both look pretty darned blue to me!




I Love mine too... loved the TM11 I had also, should have kept that too! 

I SAY... It is what it is with the perceived color of the OLED! It's incredibly hard NOT to enjoy the TM26!!!


----------



## thedoc007

I'm almost totally convinced now that it was either a marketing ploy, or a perceptual thing. I don't think there is any real difference.

http://goinggear.com/nitecore-tm26-...n-4-x-cree-xm-l2-rechargeable-flashlight.html

Even Going Gear, which does have some better pics, and claims to be selling the white OLED version, has pics that clearly show a blue OLED, at least to me. 

Unless someone has good pics of something that doesn't look similar, I'm calling the debate over. :nana:


----------



## AmperSand

I have a 3800 lumen ver with xml2 and oled is blue also.


----------



## Jeffg330

mund said:


> Jeffg330 are you saying that yours appears as the pic does?________ Going by the pic, my text appears whiter. When I had my TM26 & TM36 side by side, they matched in color. Thedoc007 and I live nearby to one another, we met up and compared a few lights when 1st bought my TM36 and he had his moded version for comparison. Nothing stood out as different from what I recall in regards to OLED or text colors between our TM26's or TM36's
> 
> 
> Now that I am fully awake, I tried taking a cell phone pic of my TM26 on my nightstand, in photo the OLED appears bluer as I try to get a good pic.. cell phone focus issues.



Nope, mines blue. From reading this massive thread I thought they went to white. Just a curiosity no issue. If your OLED looks whiter I'd love to see, even a crappy cell phone pic. 

It would be pretty cool if there actually are a handful of unique lights out there and you have one of em. 

Sorry off topic but I'm going to be in the Ann Arbor area this weekend, is that your part of the state?


----------



## Ryp

thedoc007 said:


> Even Going Gear, which does have some better pics, and claims to be selling the white OLED version, has pics that clearly show a blue OLED, at least to me.



In the description it says "*Please note that this version has a white LED display instead of the blue version in the picture."*


----------



## olemil

Bought my TM26 last year at GG's Black Friday sale. 3800lm with WHITE OLED display.


----------



## Jeffg330

olemil said:


> Bought my TM26 last year at GG's Black Friday sale. 3800lm with WHITE OLED display.



Pictures or it never happened


----------



## olemil

Just to clarify, we are talking about the text being white in the OLED and not the actual screen material? My OLED screen has a bluish tint but the text is most definitely white. Wish we could post pics on here and I would already have posted one months ago.


----------



## Verndog

thedoc007 said:


> Definitely not. Blue was the standard color from the beginning. Supposedly some lights were shipped with a white OLED (at least some sellers claimed that) but I have yet to hear from anyone who got anything except blue. Even if there are white ones floating around, they were introduced later.



Mine was purchased from Illumination Supply and was one of the early 3800L models. It has the white OLED.


----------



## Verndog

Jeffg330 said:


> Pictures or it never happened


----------



## AmperSand

Looks blue to me. That's what mine looks like


----------



## Verndog

AmperSand said:


> Looks blue to me. That's what mine looks like



It's not blue. Clearly white when compared to the blue switch light and other pics of the blue.


----------



## Verndog

edit-new pic posted


----------



## AmperSand

Yeah you are right. Took a pic of mine for comparison. The panel just made yours look blue to me. 




My apologies!


----------



## Verndog

AmperSand said:


> Yeah you are right. Took a pic of mine for comparison. The panel just made yours look blue to me.
> My apologies!



I may have used a flash there possibly (older pic), but yes...you can clearly see the blue more so in yours.


----------



## Jeffg330

Thank you for the photo verndog. Interesting that they seem to have gone from blue to white and back to blue?


----------



## Timothybil

I think it might be more of a variation between batches of oleds. None of them looked like a real white to me. Yes the one looked lighter than the others, but to my eyes it still had a blue tint to it.


----------



## mund

Jeffg330 said:


> Nope, mines blue. From reading this massive thread I thought they went to white. Just a curiosity no issue. If your OLED looks whiter I'd love to see, even a crappy cell phone pic.
> 
> It would be pretty cool if there actually are a handful of unique lights out there and you have one of em.
> 
> Sorry off topic but I'm going to be in the Ann Arbor area this weekend, is that your part of the state?



I am more NorthEast of AnnArbor, 40 min N of Detroit, Macomb/ Shelby Twp


----------



## thedoc007

Timothybil said:


> I think it might be more of a variation between batches of oleds. None of them looked like a real white to me. Yes the one looked lighter than the others, but to my eyes it still had a blue tint to it.



+1. Now that I have seen pics of the "white" OLED, I can definitely see the difference (and in fact the one I have now is "white", compared to the one I had before). But both of them are blue, one is just lighter blue than the other.

In any case, the OLED is awesome no matter what color you have/think it is.


----------



## Verndog

Timothybil said:


> *I think it might be more of a variation between batches of oleds*. None of them looked like a real white to me. Yes the one looked lighter than the others, but to my eyes it still had a blue tint to it.



No, it is whiter then the pic shows...I used a flash.* It was advertised and sold as white OLED and that is just what it is.* Not sure why so many dispute this? They made the change when the first started shipping the XML2 version possibly to tell those apart. Then after the old versions were sold out, possibly they switched back to blue.

Here is a pic with the blue switch light on...


----------



## mund

Mine appears the same as Verndog's... same color! Even if it wasn't, if slightly blue, or primarily blue; everything would still be OK... these things rock! :rock:


----------



## NoNotAgain

I think Verndog is correct. Nitecore changed the OLED display to differentiate the 3500 from the 3800 lumen version lights. I guess if you posted some of the serial numbers that theory could be proven out.

As for the change back to blue....I suspect that the TM36 uses the same display and it made business sense to standardize on one display. People liked the blue display, so blue it was.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

Just wanted to say that the light is great, but it has its buts...
1. My version got all different tint emitters. If my eye's capable to see 4 different tints, I can bet that kelvin meter can detect it too. Question: why to use 4 different LED tints? Looks weird... One's green, one's violetish, and the rest 2 are kinda the same neutral white color... 400$ flashlight and it feels like Chinese quality... Why NITECORE, WHY?
2. Built-in charger charges only to 4.11 volt, while showing that the voltage is 4.20 v.
3. Built-in voltmeter has an error of 0.07 volts. 

Thinking about getting a TM06... Gonna keep both, but hoping that at least my new 06 will have the same tints...


----------



## Ryp

RCTPAVUK said:


> One's green, one's violetish, and the rest 2 are kinda the same neutral white color



Funny you say that because those are the exact colours I see on my TM26. Doesn't bother me when I'm out using it though. I wonder if it's the same placement as well.

Mine goes (if you were shining it at something with the button facing up): two left are the neutral white, top right is violet, bottom right is green.


----------



## RCTPAVUK

if the button and the screen facing up:
Upper left - green
Upper right - violetish
Lower left & right - more or less the same - neutral white


----------



## Verndog

RCTPAVUK said:


> if the button and the screen facing up:
> Upper left - green
> Upper right - violetish
> Lower left & right - more or less the same - neutral white



I've never noticed this with my NW version. You can see these colors on just a white wall test?


----------



## RCTPAVUK

yes, white wall test, naked eye, different tints...


----------



## mund

What Level 1?... or


----------



## Verndog

Yes, mine are all neutral white with no colors. Best seen about 3 inches from wall where each cell can be isolated and compared on L-1 and L2. Higher modes you just see stars from blinding yourself LOL.


----------



## charlieplanb

Verndog said:


> Y. Higher modes you just see stars from blinding yourself LOL.


:lolsign:


----------



## Beckler

*Brightness*

Tempted to get a TM26 on sale. Just wondering though how the brightness is. I have the SRT7 and despite it being rated at 960 Lm and my rationalizations  it's no brighter (ceiling bounce) than my older 550 Lm Jetbeam. I've also read Nitecore tends to rate high lumens (LED perhaps?) So anyway, where does TM26 fall on brightness compared to your other lights? Is it really 3800 Lm or more like 2000? 

Also am I reading correctly that the onboard charger doesn't charge correctly (fully?) And that the display doesn't show proper charge level for non-2600mAh cells? I wonder if they've fixed this in latest units. If not, that's a big disappointment for a light this old now.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Brightness*



Beckler said:


> Tempted to get a TM26 on sale. Just wondering though how the brightness is. I have the SRT7 and despite it being rated at 960 Lm and my rationalizations  it's no brighter (ceiling bounce) than my older 550 Lm Jetbeam. I've also read Nitecore tends to rate high lumens (LED perhaps?) So anyway, where does TM26 fall on brightness compared to your other lights? Is it really 3800 Lm or more like 2000?
> 
> Also am I reading correctly that the onboard charger doesn't charge correctly (fully?) And that the display doesn't show proper charge level for non-2600mAh cells? I wonder if they've fixed this in latest units. If not, that's a big disappointment for a light this old now.



According to this review, the rating is quite accurate. turboBB actually measured it at 3560 lumens (for the XM-L version, XM-L2 should be higher), versus the rated 3500 lumens. No exaggeration there. 

To your other question, SOME users have reported the OLED figures are not accurate (up to about .1 volts off, if I recall correctly), so when it displays 4.2 volts, it isn't actually fully charged. That said, this isn't true for all units, and in any case that is about 93-94 percent of max charge, so unless you absolutely need max runtime, it should hardly be a deal-breaker. 

The light has no way of knowing what type of cells you are using. It isn't possible to measure the capacity of a cell, except by fully charging and then discharging it. The published runtimes are based on a Nitecore 2600 mAh cell, no matter what you use. This means the runtime figures will be quite conservative if you are using higher capacity cells. You'll get close to 50% more runtime than indicated if you use a set of four 3400 mAh cells. Again, this is not really a problem, for me. Better to have it be conservative, and last longer than expected, than to use the highest figures, and end up getting less runtime than expected. Others, I am sure, will have a different view, but it isn't a defect by any means, simply a design choice. 

I've had a TM26 for over a year now, and it is still one of my absolute favorite lights. If I could only keep one light, this would be it, without question. It can do a huge variety of lighting tasks, is small enough to carry with you, and the OLED is not only cool, but practical and informative as well. Worth every penny...so I'd say go for it!


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: Brightness*



Beckler said:


> Tempted to get a TM26 on sale. Just wondering though how the brightness is. I have the SRT7 and despite it being rated at 960 Lm and my rationalizations  it's no brighter (ceiling bounce) than my older 550 Lm Jetbeam. I've also read Nitecore tends to rate high lumens (LED perhaps?) So anyway, where does TM26 fall on brightness compared to your other lights? Is it really 3800 Lm or more like 2000?
> 
> Also am I reading correctly that the onboard charger doesn't charge correctly (fully?) And that the display doesn't show proper charge level for non-2600mAh cells? I wonder if they've fixed this in latest units. If not, that's a big disappointment for a light this old now.



To add to the post above, I happen to have both a 3800lm TM26 AND an SRT7. When I turn the SRT7 on to maximum, folks go, "that's pretty impressive". When I turn on the TM26 on Turbo, they go, "Holy S###! That's crazy! Lemme see that!".

If you sit in a room and ceiling bounce the SRT7 followed by the TM26, you may or may not see a huge difference because your eyes will stop down. Go from the TM26 to the SRT7 and you'll notice how much darker it gets.

The real display is outside. The SRT7 lights things up pretty well but the TM26 just throws up a WALL of light. It does an EXCELLENT job of lighting up an entire decently sized backyard (40 yards wide by 80 yards deep) in one go. With double the candela of the SRT7, you'll also see it doing a better job of lighting up trees 100-200 yards away.


Max

P.S. The ONLY light I have that outdoes the TM26 in both area illumination AND distance is the 5000lm Olight X6. THAT thing throws an even wider swath of side illumination and with more than double the TM26's candela, it'll visibly light up a bridge about 1/3 - 1/2 mile away.


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Brightness*

Thank you gentlemen for chiming in. I'm still on the fence but you're helping me over.  

As far as measuring state of charge, voltage is more than enough - luckily they have that, but it would be more convenient to translate that into a percentage for example. I'm assuming the indication they have now is just a timer then? That makes no sense, if so. Knowing the voltage, especially at multiple current draws including zero, would quite accurately tell you the state of charge - just use a look-up table in the program. The discharge curve of li-ion is well known. But wait, is it just the runtime figure that's tied to 2600mAh or also the 'battery status' indicator?

I can't help but feel the OLED display on this light is a giant missed opportunity. (I'm only considering TM26 because of the price). It allows for many, many more features, primarily having programmable levels (not that you need a display for that). Maybe that will be in the TM27 - I'm scared that will come out in the 2015 catalog.  Also, why is the display sideways? I realize it's easier because it fits between the LED's. But just fit it the other way! What possible use case involves holding the light sideways?


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Brightness*



Beckler said:


> Thank you gentlemen for chiming in. I'm still on the fence but you're helping me over.
> 
> As far as measuring state of charge, voltage is more than enough - luckily they have that, but it would be more convenient to translate that into a percentage for example. I'm assuming the indication they have now is just a timer then? That makes no sense, if so.


There is a battery indicator scale, it shows a bar graph of battery remaining. Also displayed is time in hours remaining at current illumination setting.



Beckler said:


> Knowing the voltage, especially at multiple current draws including zero, would quite accurately tell you the state of charge - just use a look-up table in the program. The discharge curve of li-ion is well known. But wait, is it just the runtime figure that's tied to 2600mAh or also the 'battery status' indicator?


Not sure how to answer this question. It's no more fraught with error than the trip computer in a new car.



Beckler said:


> I can't help but feel the OLED display on this light is a giant missed opportunity. (I'm only considering TM26 because of the price).


The only other light that I'm aware of besides a couple of HID hand held lights that has a display is the TM36. It works in the same fashion as the TM26.



Beckler said:


> It allows for many, many more features, primarily having programmable levels (not that you need a display for that). Maybe that will be in the TM27 - I'm scared that will come out in the 2015 catalog.  Also, why is the display sideways? I realize it's easier because it fits between the LED's. But just fit it the other way! What possible use case involves holding the light sideways?


You can wait around for the next new invention in lighting, but at the end of the day, it's just like purchasing a computer. The next model is going to have more options than what's currently on the market at a cheaper price.


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Brightness*

I've been looking to get this light for so long. Finally a $199 sale at Illumination supply. This is awesome!


----------



## praveen dk

I just ordered my TM 26 from Illumination supply for $ 199 with 4 × 18650 keep power 3400 mah protected batteries.

Hopefully these are good batteries for the TM 26.

Will find out soon as to how an upgrade from the maglite 2D to a TM 26 will feel like.🔦


----------



## bluemax_1

praveen dk said:


> I just ordered my TM 26 from Illumination supply for $ 199 with 4 × 18650 keep power 3400 mah protected batteries.
> 
> Hopefully these are good batteries for the TM 26.
> 
> Will find out soon as to how an upgrade from the maglite 2D to a TM 26 will feel like.🔦



The KeepPower batteries are what I'm using. Great combo. I'm sure you'll love it.


Max


----------



## Bingomaster

*Re NEW Nitecore TM26*

Look I love my wrx and STI like everyone on the forum, but we know it don't get awards for best looks. From a business standpoint, the new shape is nice to look at, so it should attract potential new customers...... and keep the company we love alive.


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*

Because of the 199 sale for this light, anybody know if a TM27 is coming out? lol


----------



## praveen dk

bluemax_1 said:


> The KeepPower batteries are what I'm using. Great combo. I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> 
> Max



Thanx bluemax,

Actually i was thinking of going for Olight 3400's for the TM 26 and had a feeling olights would be better than keep power,but for now will try the keep power 3400's


----------



## bluemax_1

praveen dk said:


> Thanx bluemax,
> 
> Actually i was thinking of going for Olight 3400's for the TM 26 and had a feeling olights would be better than keep power,but for now will try the keep power 3400's


All the good batteries use the same 3400mAh Panasonic NCR18650B cell inside. The only slight differences are the outer wrapper and protection chip. IIRC, the one difference that is worth considering is that the wrapped Eagletac 3400mAh batteries are slightly shorter than most. For some lights that have tight tolerances, this might make a difference, but the TM26 works fine with the KeepPower batteries.


Max


----------



## praveen dk

bluemax_1 said:


> All the good batteries use the same 3400mAh Panasonic NCR18650B cell inside. The only slight differences are the outer wrapper and protection chip. IIRC, the one difference that is worth considering is that the wrapped Eagletac 3400mAh batteries are slightly shorter than most. For some lights that have tight tolerances, this might make a difference, but the TM26 works fine with the KeepPower batteries.
> 
> 
> Max



Thanx a lot for the info Max,feel better now as this was my first purchase of a sophisticated flashlight

And i must thank 

-thedoc007 and

-CyclingSalmon14 

For expanding my knowledge about flashlights, batteries and its complexities.


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



magnum70383 said:


> Because of the 199 sale for this light, anybody know if a TM27 is coming out? lol



It was the same price on sale last year too (though the 3500 Lm version I think?) That said, I will be nervous looking at the 2015 catalog. 

Anyway I did order one too on the 199 sale - just too low a $/Lm number to pass up. (5.2 cents/Lm to be exact ) 

I opted for the Olight 3400 cells @$12 ea. because IS had the Olight 25% coupon (probly still does) and I didn't much feel like spending $100 on a set of 4 Nitecores...


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



Beckler said:


> It was the same price on sale last year too (though the 3500 Lm version I think?) That said, I will be nervous looking at the 2015 catalog.
> 
> Anyway I did order one too on the 199 sale - just too low a $/Lm number to pass up. (5.2 cents/Lm to be exact )
> 
> I opted for the Olight 3400 cells @$12 ea. because IS had the Olight 25% coupon (probly still does) and I didn't much feel like spending $100 on a set of 4 Nitecores...



Ya I wanted the TM26 for a long time. I'm so happy I ordered. Talking about batteries... I'm in Toronto and 18650 batteries are so expensive! AW selling it here but I have to wait 8 weeks to come to me by sea. So I ended up ordering Thrunite 18650 3400mah on Amazon.ca


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



magnum70383 said:


> Ya I wanted the TM26 for a long time. I'm so happy I ordered. Talking about batteries... I'm in Toronto and 18650 batteries are so expensive! AW selling it here but I have to wait 8 weeks to come to me by sea. So I ended up ordering Thrunite 18650 3400mah on Amazon.ca



Yup, batteries I know. I've also ordered batteries from hidcanada.


----------



## SeamusORiley

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*

Ebay seller from Maryland has the TM 26 with 4 new batteries for $98 with 3 left...another too good to be true case?


9 of them sold for $98


----------



## kj2

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



SeamusORiley said:


> Ebay seller from Maryland has the TM 26 with 4 new batteries for $99 with 3 left...another too good to be true case?



Sounds too good..


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



SeamusORiley said:


> Ebay seller from Maryland has the TM 26 with 4 new batteries for $99 with 3 left...another too good to be true case?



Hacked account. No way to purchase a new TM26 with four 18650 batteries. Shipped for that price. 

Also notice that's the only item they have for sale. 

Report it, but eBay doesn't care, Paypal on the other hand will get the ad pulled ASAP.


----------



## SeamusORiley

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



NoNotAgain said:


> Hacked account. No way to purchase a new TM26 with four 18650 batteries. Shipped for that price.
> 
> Also notice that's the only item they have for sale.
> 
> Report it, but eBay doesn't care, Paypal on the other hand will get the ad pulled ASAP.



They all sold. eBay doesn't do anything about it. 

Look at the Canada Goose parkas. Then look at the official website and see "counterfeit" as almost every CG parka has a fake label. Inside has been found to be chicken feathers rather than goose down.

I saved the seller and so in about 2 weeks we will know that he picked up a quick grand and will try to close his paypal account down. I sent him a message about the price but he did not reply.


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



SeamusORiley said:


> They all sold. eBay doesn't do anything about it.
> 
> I saved the seller and so in about 2 weeks we will know that he picked up a quick grand and will try to close his paypal account down. I sent him a message about the price but he did not reply.



A couple of weeks back after spotting more than 8 eBay ads, I intentionally bid and won a TM15 light. I contacted Paypal knowing that the sale was bogus. The customer rep that I spoke with was eager to check things out and found that in every ad, that the eBayer whose account was being used was no longer a verified email address.

It took me less than 5 minutes to search eBay for closed auctions listing the Tiny monster lights and that the ones with cheap prices were all selling multiple lights. 
PayPal acted and had all of the items pulled. The following day there were three more ads back up. I reported all three and they ran there course of selling out. Not bad money if you can get away with it.

If you really have an interest in a TM26, Illumn still has three lights available for the $199 sale price.


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*

Trying out my brand new TM26-3800. I just did a test on Level 4 (1850 Lm) - it goes 30min. before hitting 60C temperature. But then it keeps going! I only let it get to 66C before turning it off. A few pages back someone reported a much lower temp. for the whole battery. Is there a problem w/mine? BTW it went about 7 min on level 5 before thermal protection.


----------



## magnum70383

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*

Just received this light from illum supplies and had a short walk with my dog. Omg this thing just lit up the entire field. Felt like it was day time lol


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



Beckler said:


> Trying out my brand new TM26-3800. I just did a test on Level 4 (1850 Lm) - it goes 30min. before hitting 60C temperature. But then it keeps going! I only let it get to 66C before turning it off. A few pages back someone reported a much lower temp. for the whole battery. Is there a problem w/mine?



Not sure what you mean by "for the whole battery".

As for the thermal protection, though, this is a known issue. Way earlier in the thread we discussed how it only functions on turbo. I was one of the first to learn the hard way...got to 73C, but no ill effects as far as I could tell. It sounds like your light is performing just as expected.


----------



## NoNotAgain

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



Beckler said:


> Trying out my brand new TM26-3800. I just did a test on Level 4 (1850 Lm) - it goes 30min. before hitting 60C temperature. But then it keeps going! I only let it get to 66C before turning it off.



Where exactly on the light were you measuring and what type of equipment was used?

The reason I'm asking is that I recently used a laser thermometer on a TM06 while on turbo. I used a spot 1/2" from the bezel every 90 degrees in circumference. 
The TM06 ran for almost 4 1/2 minutes before getting to 112f when the light scaled down one power level. At about the 10 minute mark it again scaled down and the temperature was 115f. 
After that I ran for another 25 minutes before stopping the test.


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



thedoc007 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "for the whole battery".
> 
> As for the thermal protection, though, this is a known issue. Way earlier in the thread we discussed how it only functions on turbo. I was one of the first to learn the hard way...got to 73C, but no ill effects as far as I could tell. It sounds like your light is performing just as expected.



Ok good to know. Well it's post #1738 and I guess he doesn't mention a temperature but indicates a long run time so I assumed that was a full discharge test. Anyway my test was tail standing; handheld, it seems to stabilize at 60°C or so maybe? Need to try it when fully charged again...



NoNotAgain said:


> Where exactly on the light were you measuring and what type of equipment was used?



The TM26 has a built-in temperature display.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



thedoc007 said:


> As for the thermal protection, though, this is a known issue. Way earlier in the thread we discussed how it only functions on turbo. I was one of the first to learn the hard way...*got to 73C*, but no ill effects as far as I could tell. It sounds like your light is performing just as expected.


How did yours get so high on the temperature? Do you own the 3800 lumen or 3500 lumen version? Mine is the first gen 3500 lumen version and once it hit 60C it cut down output and the temperature drops slightly. Never got much higher than 60C and I am residing in the hot tropics. Is there a difference in thermal management between both versions?


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



pjandyho said:


> How did yours get so high on the temperature? Do you own the 3800 lumen or 3500 lumen version? Mine is the first gen 3500 lumen version and once it hit 60C it cut down output and the temperature drops slightly. Never got much higher than 60C and I am residing in the hot tropics. Is there a difference in thermal management between both versions?



The thermal protection (at least on the older models. No idea if they changed it for newer/current models) only works in Turbo mode. It doesn't trigger in lower output modes.

As owners have found, tailstanding the light on Lvl 4 output will cause the light to get very hot. The thermal protection doesn't trigger on Lvl 4 and the light tailstanding without any airflow or thermal heatsinking from a human hand causes the temperature to get pretty high.

Simply handholding the light does a decent job of heatsinking, as the bloodflow through a live human hand serves to absorb and dissipate heat pretty well.


Max


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



pjandyho said:


> How did yours get so high on the temperature? Do you own the 3800 lumen or 3500 lumen version? Mine is the first gen 3500 lumen version and once it hit 60C it cut down output and the temperature drops slightly. Never got much higher than 60C and I am residing in the hot tropics. Is there a difference in thermal management between both versions?



What bluemax_1 said. I had it tailstanding as a reading light on L4, and then fell asleep. It takes a long time to get that hot, but with no airflow, it WILL get quite hot eventually.


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> The thermal protection (at least on the older models. No idea if they changed it for newer/current models) only works in Turbo mode.



Well mine is new (ordered 2 wks ago) and it has the same behavior. If 60 deg. is a problematic temperature, as the manual indicates, then it makes no sense that Level 4 doesn't step down. It's a pretty simple firmware bug to fix; no excuse. This isn't a budget light. A $400 light considering Chinese currency value must be making Nitecore some astronomical profits!  Anyway maybe the new 2015 version fixes it. Doubt it though.


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> The thermal protection (at least on the older models. No idea if they changed it for newer/current models) only works in Turbo mode. It doesn't trigger in lower output modes.
> 
> As owners have found, tailstanding the light on Lvl 4 output will cause the light to get very hot. The thermal protection doesn't trigger on Lvl 4 and the light tailstanding without any airflow or thermal heatsinking from a human hand causes the temperature to get pretty high.
> 
> Simply handholding the light does a decent job of heatsinking, as the bloodflow through a live human hand serves to absorb and dissipate heat pretty well.
> 
> 
> Max





thedoc007 said:


> What bluemax_1 said. I had it tailstanding as a reading light on L4, and then fell asleep. It takes a long time to get that hot, but with no airflow and tailstanding, it will get quite hot eventually.


I see. Now that you guys mentioned, I realized I hadn't tried it at the lower level from max. This is a design flaw imho. I will be more careful if I do use it on level two.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



pjandyho said:


> I see. Now that you guys mentioned, I realized I hadn't tried it at the lower level from max. This is a design flaw imho. I will be more careful if I do use it on level two.



I wouldn't worry about Lvl 2. Last year, I had the light with me in my work pack when the building I was in had a power outage. I set the light on Lvl 2 and taped it to one of the spars on the drop ceiling, using it as area lighting for ~5 hours. It was only slightly warm when I took it down. 

At Lvl 2, the design of the light can dissipate the thermal output easily enough (at least when the ambient temperature is in the low 70s f).

I'm not sure about Lvl 3 though. I've never used Lvl 3 for extended periods unattended/not hand-held.


Max


----------



## Beckler

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



pjandyho said:


> I see. Now that you guys mentioned, I realized I hadn't tried it at the lower level from max. This is a design flaw imho. I will be more careful if I do use it on level two.



I think you mean level 5


----------



## Big Al W

Hey fellas, anything on the rumour mill about a new TM26 coming out from nitecore? (The TM06 doesn't qualify as a replacement as it seems quite different, perhaps more TM's to come though?)


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Beckler

Big Al W said:


> Hey fellas, anything on the rumour mill about a new TM26 coming out from nitecore? (The TM06 doesn't qualify as a replacement as it seems quite different, perhaps more TM's to come though?)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums



It's already revealed in the 2015 Nitecore catalog (see website). Appears nothing more than an upgrade to 4000 Lm. Could be other changes such as firmware, who knows.

Note the levels have changed too, like L2 is now 230 instead of 150. I would disagree with this. My choice would be something like 2-20-200-1000-4000. But other people will disagree. This just highlights the fact that it really needs to be programmable and this is a big omission on these huge lumen lights. There's a huge range in brightness to cover and people's needs differ. As much as I'm liking my new TM26, the interface both software and hardware is quite badly designed (but so it is with most lights).


----------



## Big Al W

Beckler said:


> It's already revealed in the 2015 Nitecore catalog (see website). Appears nothing more than an upgrade to 4000 Lm. Could be other changes such as firmware, who knows.



thank you, I've located the catalogue and had a good browse through it... Now I just have to find a reason to buy a TM26 even though I have the TM06 and TM36 already  maybe it's a nice middle ground....


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Big Al W said:


> thank you, I've located the catalogue and had a good browse through it... Now I just have to find a reason to buy a TM26 even though I have the TM06 and TM36 already  maybe it's a nice middle ground....



You can use the TM26 battery unit with the TM36 as well as the other way around. Having the 36 in one hand and the 26 in the other hand is good upper body exercise. The combination of throw from the TM36 and the wall of TM26 light would be nice...

The previous generation TM26 will be selling at a better price, most likely.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Big Al W

I like your thinking! 

It it would be overkill to have the TM26 and TM06... But...just...can't...stop...wanting..to...buy...


----------



## ven

Big Al W said:


> I like your thinking!
> 
> It it would be overkill to have the TM26 and TM06... But...just...can't...stop...wanting..to...buy...




Definitely not,no such thing as overkill


----------



## Beckler

Big Al W said:


> thank you, I've located the catalogue and had a good browse through it... Now I just have to find a reason to buy a TM26 even though I have the TM06 and TM36 already  maybe it's a nice middle ground....



The TM06 doesn't have the OLED display you've been needing. Therefore the 26 is radically different. Don't fight this. Besides, on the Nitecore site they call the 26 the "monster of tiny monsters". They're not just going to go and say stupid nonsense on their website that doesn't mean anything. That's not what advertising is about.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Big Al W said:


> I like your thinking!
> 
> It it would be overkill to have the TM26 and TM06... But...just...can't...stop...wanting..to...buy...



The TM06 could be your loaner. The TM26 is the keeper. Post photos with all your NiteCore family when you get one.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> I'm not sure about Lvl 3 though. I've never used Lvl 3 for extended periods unattended/not hand-held.



Level one, two, and three are OK for any period of time - you will not have any overheating concerns. Maybe in extreme circumstances (Iraq in summer, in the sun, or throwing it into a box of Styrofoam). L4 will overheat eventually unless it is fairly cool (below 50 degrees Fahrenheit as a wild guess), and L5 will trip the thermal protection even in well-below freezing weather.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



thedoc007 said:


> Level one, two, and three are OK for any period of time - you will not have any overheating concerns. Maybe in extreme circumstances (Iraq in summer, in the sun, or throwing it into a box of Styrofoam). L4 will overheat eventually unless it is fairly cool (below 50 degrees Fahrenheit as a wild guess), and L5 will trip the thermal protection even in well-below freezing weather.


Really? I tried Level 5/Turbo when it was in the mid-low forties Fahrenheit and the light's temperature stabilized around 50-54c.

At 74f ambient, the thermal protection tripped at about 4-5 minutes. When the ambient temp was in the low to mid 40f range, the protection didn't trip after 25 minutes and the light's temperature had stabilized in the 50's for the last 10 minutes.


Max


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



thedoc007 said:


> Level one, two, and three are OK for any period of time - you will not have any overheating concerns. Maybe in extreme circumstances (Iraq in summer, in the sun, or throwing it into a box of Styrofoam). L4 will overheat eventually unless it is fairly cool (below 50 degrees Fahrenheit as a wild guess), and L5 will trip the thermal protection even in well-below freezing weather.


Really? I tried Level 5/Turbo when it was in the mid-low forties Fahrenheit and the light's temperature stabilized around 50-54c.

At 74f ambient, the thermal protection tripped at about 4-5 minutes. When the ambient temp was in the low to mid 40f range, the protection didn't trip after 25 minutes and the light's temperature had stabilized in the 50's for the last 10 minutes.


Max


----------



## Big Al W

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*

You guys are not helping me with my new found light peversion... But DAMN you are making a lot of good sense! :naughty:


----------



## Big Al W

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*


----------



## Big Al W




----------



## Big Al W

As requested fellas  

now I just have to figure out how to attach the crenulated top to the p25.....:thinking: 

Let the pissing off of neighbours begin!!!


----------



## ven

Awesome pics Al


----------



## kj2

That TM36 is soo big!


----------



## Beckler

kj2 said:


> That TM36 is soo big!



Massive! Too bad it's only 1800Lm though. There must be room in the giant head to put maybe five XML-2's around the main LED. That wouldn't affect the main beam much but adds flood coverage if needed and also 5000 more Lm.


----------



## Big Al W

Gonna launch some sky lanterns on NYE as we always do... Only this time I'm gonna trace them when they reach 1000m high with this beast of a light!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> Really? I tried Level 5/Turbo when it was in the mid-low forties Fahrenheit and the light's temperature stabilized around 50-54c.



Yes, really. This was the 3500 lumen version. I took it for a night hike, about 25 degrees F. It took quite a while...over 26 minutes...but it did trip protection. I was wearing insulated gloves...if you were holding in in your bare hand, it changes the equation pretty dramatically. But the question was about tailstanding it...best to keep it level three or lower in that case.


----------



## bluemax_1

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



thedoc007 said:


> Yes, really. This was the 3500 lumen version. I took it for a night hike, about 25 degrees F. It took quite a while...over 26 minutes...but it did trip protection. I was wearing insulated gloves...if you were holding in in your bare hand, it changes the equation pretty dramatically. But the question was about tailstanding it...best to keep it level three or lower in that case.



Interesting. That must have been the difference. I was handholding barehanded. Kept my hand comfortably warm and I guess it prevented the light from overheating.


Max


----------



## pjandyho

*Re: Re NEW Nitecore TM26*



bluemax_1 said:


> I wouldn't worry about Lvl 2. Last year, I had the light with me in my work pack when the building I was in had a power outage. I set the light on Lvl 2 and taped it to one of the spars on the drop ceiling, using it as area lighting for ~5 hours. It was only slightly warm when I took it down.
> 
> At Lvl 2, the design of the light can dissipate the thermal output easily enough (at least when the ambient temperature is in the low 70s f).
> 
> I'm not sure about Lvl 3 though. I've never used Lvl 3 for extended periods unattended/not hand-held.
> 
> 
> Max





Beckler said:


> I think you mean level 5


Apologies. I meant to say one level down from max which I think is level 4.


----------



## Ryp

Beckler said:


> Massive! Too bad it's only 1800Lm though. There must be room in the giant head to put maybe five XML-2's around the main LED. That wouldn't affect the main beam much but adds flood coverage if needed and also 5000 more Lm.



That would defeat the purpose of the light.


----------



## thedoc007

Ryp said:


> That would defeat the purpose of the light.



This. Plus this is the TM26 thread...


----------



## Big Al W

Which is now dead


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## NoNotAgain

Big Al W said:


> Which is now dead
> 
> 
> TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)



What's now dead Big Al?


----------



## y260

NoNotAgain said:


> What's now dead Big Al?



I assume he was talking about the thread being dead.

Anyhow, has anyone gotten their hands on a 4000 lumen TM26? Anything noteworthy?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

CPF member Nitroz finished modifying my XML, 3500 lumen TM26. The idea was that I have been using a triple Nichia and a thrower all at once, on our night walks, and did not like the cool tint of the TM26, so Nitroz put a triple Nichia 219B 5000K in one position, left a stock, cool XML in another position, and two dedomed XML2 emitters for the last two positions. I'll make a brief video, but let me say, the modding was a pyrrhic victory of a sort. The reflectors were very difficult to remove without damage; the substantial heat-sink of the TM26 made removal of the stock LED's a destructive event, made possible by a large soldering iron (made for stained glass). And the triple Nichia activates, to maybe 10%, when on stand by (when you tighten the battery carrier onto the head), and actually dims slightly when the other emitters are used. So it's kind of neat to navigate with the Nichia triple, and use the very good, expansive throw to see beyond. I was hoping the cool, stock XML would 'neutralize' the greenish yellow of the dedomes (one of them is a Sky Lumen (V54) premium-dedomed-tint taken from a dropin that did not perform consistently) but those dedomed emitters can throw. It looks OK; warm.

Nitroz tried to get it to work as we had planned, to no avail. Accessing the electronics did not happen. I don't think it could have been repaired anyways, but I could be wrong. Anyway, it is one of a kind. My respect for the TM26 carries on. It is a great light.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Herkaun

Newbie here.
I might not yet be a flashaholic, but there are some symptoms.

Some background info:
I am a hobbyist photographer. I started to look at flashlights as a continuous light source for taking photographs at night. I was trying to keep a decent shutter speed, using a flash light instead of using the camera flash. My thought was that this would help with the focusing, if there were more light on the subject, and would result in a higher shutter speed. Here are lots of variables and options in play.

I ended up buying a NiteCore TM26 plus a NBP52 battery pack. First tests using it look promising, but lots more experimenting to do. Some people on the forums complained about the NBP52 not having a cap to protect the battery contacts. This was also an issue for me. I wanted to share my solution with everybody.

I searched through my old camera gear and found an old lens cap that fitted perfectly. It was a metal cap, so I added some felt on the inside.

Here are the photos.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## thedoc007

Andrew and Amanda has the TM26 (U3, 4000 lumen version) for $<230 shipped, today only.


----------



## picrthis

thedoc007 said:


> Andrew and Amanda has the TM26 (U3, 4000 lumen version) for $<230 shipped, today only.




Thanks!


----------



## Parrot Quack

Herkaun said:


> I searched through my old camera gear and found an old lens cap that fitted perfectly. It was a metal cap, so I added some felt on the inside



Asahi Pentax? Old camera gear? That folks, qualifies as an understatement.


----------



## j333_76484

Bit the bullet and bought a TM 26. Unboxed it a few minutes ago and the D4 has the batteries at 4.17v and it's ALMOST completely dark outside. Looking forward to taking this thing out and playing around with it. I read the other thread on the TM 26 and now going to go back and read through this one as well. Will see if there is anything I need to watch out for when using this thing. The TM 36 gets here on the 30th. So these two will give me a floody throw and a dedicated throw. Might even pick up the TM 06 for more of a dedicated flood.


----------



## NoNotAgain

j333_76484 said:


> Bit the bullet and bought a TM 26. Unboxed it a few minutes ago and the D4 has the batteries at 4.17v and it's ALMOST completely dark outside. Looking forward to taking this thing out and playing around with it. I read the other thread on the TM 26 and now going to go back and read through this one as well. Will see if there is anything I need to watch out for when using this thing. The TM 36 gets here on the 30th. So these two will give me a floody throw and a dedicated throw. Might even pick up the TM 06 for more of a dedicated flood.




You've got a sickness. The only known cure is purchasing more lights. Just make sure to purchase high quality protected button topped batteries from either Nitecore or Keeppower.

Why these brands, because the TM26 won't take long batteries that generic branded protected Panasonic batteries are.

A quick test if the light doesn't work is to remove the batteries, screw the tube back on semi tight, place a piece of tape across the threads running lengthwise, draw a line on the tape then cut it at the threads. Insert the batteries, screw the tube back on, then see if the lines, line up.

You need a TK75, the older 2900 lumen version with the extended run time kit.:welcome:


----------



## j333_76484

NoNotAgain said:


> You've got a sickness. The only known cure is purchasing more lights. Just make sure to purchase high quality protected button topped batteries from either Nitecore or Keeppower.
> 
> Why these brands, because the TM26 won't take long batteries that generic branded protected Panasonic batteries are.
> 
> A quick test if the light doesn't work is to remove the batteries, screw the tube back on semi tight, place a piece of tape across the threads running lengthwise, draw a line on the tape then cut it at the threads. Insert the batteries, screw the tube back on, then see if the lines, line up.
> 
> You need a TK75, the older 2900 lumen version with the extended run time kit.:welcome:



Ya I am hosed.  I wanted something out on the boat for when we are coming back in trying to work our way through all the crab pot markers. I came here and started researching and decided the TM26 should give me a decent throw with a flood effect as well. So of course I go to Nitecore's website and decide I like it but I see this TM 36 as well. Sooooo I order the TM 26. then the next day when I get the item shipped email I decide phooey on it I like the TM 36 as well.  Soooo I order that puppy up as well. Well now that that is on order I start thinking "Well I might as well order the handle and the Advanced Li-ion battery pack and make a "system" out of all these lights. Then I start thinking about something a shade smaller and am liking the TM 06. Bwaaahahahahaa. Heck the closest thing I ever had to a decent light is an old 4C maglight I have sitting here that I have had for 12 years or so. Dropped so many times the once circular beam pattern is now eggshaped. 

But as for the batteries, I bought the Nitecore D4 along with four Nitecore 3400mAH batts. And theeeeeen today when I get that and plug them in decide 4 is not going to be enough considering I have more lights coming sooooo I order up four more along with another charger. Only reason I got the xtra charger was it was a package deal at a decent price. 

So ya. I am hooked 

But I just took the TM 26 outside and played around with it for a bit. I am THOROUGHLY impressed. Going to do exaclty what I bought it for and then some. The guy that lives accross the street came over and I think he is ordering his as I type this. He is an avid 'coon hunter and loves the size of this Tiny Monster.


----------



## thedoc007

j333_76484 said:


> Ya I am hosed.  I wanted something out on the boat for when we are coming back in trying to work our way through all the crab pot markers. I came here and started researching and decided the TM26 should give me a decent throw with a flood effect as well. So of course I go to Nitecore's website and decide I like it but I see this TM 36 as well. Sooooo I order the TM 26. then the next day when I get the item shipped email I decide phooey on it I like the TM 36 as well.  Soooo I order that puppy up as well. Well now that that is on order I start thinking "Well I might as well order the handle and the Advanced Li-ion battery pack and make a "system" out of all these lights. Then I start thinking about something a shade smaller and am liking the TM 06. Bwaaahahahahaa. Heck the closest thing I ever had to a decent light is an old 4C maglight I have sitting here that I have had for 12 years or so. Dropped so many times the once circular beam pattern is now eggshaped.
> 
> But as for the batteries, I bought the Nitecore D4 along with four Nitecore 3400mAH batts. And theeeeeen today when I get that and plug them in decide 4 is not going to be enough considering I have more lights coming sooooo I order up four more along with another charger. Only reason I got the xtra charger was it was a package deal at a decent price.
> 
> So ya. I am hooked
> 
> But I just took the TM 26 outside and played around with it for a bit. I am THOROUGHLY impressed. Going to do exaclty what I bought it for and then some. The guy that lives accross the street came over and I think he is ordering his as I type this. He is an avid 'coon hunter and loves the size of this Tiny Monster.



I'd save the money on the TM06. It doesn't have the awesome OLED display, and it won't really be that different from the TM26. Shaded a little more to flood, that is true, but it isn't a huge difference. If you still aren't convinced, PM me. I have a TM06vn that I don't need...


----------



## j333_76484

thedoc007 said:


> I'd save the money on the TM06. It doesn't have the awesome OLED display, and it won't really be that different from the TM26. Shaded a little more to flood, that is true, but it isn't a huge difference. If you still aren't convinced, PM me. I have a TM06vn that I don't need...



Actually the dedicated flood is kinda what I am looking for. I want something smallish with good flood I can just leave on the boat to use after were are back in at the dock and just cleaning up and packing up. The TM 26 and 36 will be coming home with me  But my sons also use the boat so am thinking I can just leave a TM 06 on there. But I am still undecided on the TM 06 just yet, more research needed and I just have not looked into it as much as I have the other two yet. As I plan to leave it on the boat I would like to be able to charge it via a cig lighter and I have not scoped that out yet. Likely going to be a few other things I need a look see at. But if you are looking at selling yours I should have my mind made up in a day or two and we'll go from there. Thanks


----------



## sidecross

The Nitecore TM26 is one of my favorite lights and worth the financial investment. The oled is a most useful bit of technology and gives excellent information. This Nitecore still has a pure lockout by just a slight turn of the battery compartment.


----------



## j333_76484

sidecross said:


> The Nitecore TM26 is one of my favorite lights and worth the financial investment. The oled is a most useful bit of technology and gives excellent information. This Nitecore still has a pure lockout by just a slight turn of the battery compartment.



I work at a Marina and I will be at work tomorrow morning before the sun comes up and plan on taking it to play around with. The Marina is on a harbor that is about 400 yards wide so will give me a chance play with the light using a little distance for the fun of it. The true test will be how I am going to like it while out on the boat at night trying to pick out crab pot markers before we run over them. I imagine while a light like this if there is much moisture in the air it is going to light that up pretty well making it more difficult to see through. That was one of the reasons I decided to order the TM 36 as well. Should do a better job of cutting through the haze. Hope so anyway.


----------



## sidecross

j333_76484 said:


> I work at a Marina and I will be at work tomorrow morning before the sun comes up and plan on taking it to play around with. The Marina is on a harbor that is about 400 yards wide so will give me a chance play with the light using a little distance for the fun of it. The true test will be how I am going to like it while out on the boat at night trying to pick out crab pot markers before we run over them. I imagine while a light like this if there is much moisture in the air it is going to light that up pretty well making it more difficult to see through. That was one of the reasons I decided to order the TM 36 as well. Should do a better job of cutting through the haze. Hope so anyway.



You might think about asking about the use of a yellow filter to help 'cut through the haze'. It is my understanding that it is one use of that color filter, but I do not have personal experience.


----------



## j333_76484

sidecross said:


> You might think about asking about the use of a yellow filter to help 'cut through the haze'. It is my understanding that it is one use of that color filter, but I do not have personal experience.



Thanks I'll look into that. No Yellow filters listed on Nitecores website but I am sure I can replace the filter in the cap. Will have to do some researh on that as well. Thanks again.


----------



## NoNotAgain

j333_76484 said:


> But I am still undecided on the TM 06 just yet, more research needed and I just have not looked into it as much as I have the other two yet. As I plan to leave it on the boat I would like to be able to charge it via a cig lighter and I have not scoped that out yet. Likely going to be a few other things I need a look see at. But if you are looking at selling yours I should have my mind made up in a day or two and we'll go from there. Thanks



I've got all of the lights you've mentioned. I loved the TM26 for the display. When Nitecore came out with the TM36, there was no question that I'd purchase one. 

The TM06 was one of those purchases that was an OK purchase but really wasn't stellar. You have to physically lock the light out to keep the batteries from being non-equally being discharged. 

I've been playing with both the Nighthunter and the Maxa Beam HID lights for the pencil beam long throw. Where I was impressed with the TM 36, I was blown away with the HID lights. 

I'd look a a plastic bodied light if you plan on keeping it onboard due to corrosion. Something like a Pelican with a float attached. That way when it gets dropped overboard, you can fish it out. I'd suggest the same for the TM26.


----------



## Parrot Quack

j333_76484 said:


> Actually the dedicated flood is kinda what I am looking for. I want something smallish with good flood I can just leave on the boat to use after were are back in at the dock and just cleaning up and packing up



What are your thoughts on purchasing a Nitecore TM16?

I have the light and it meets with your above.


----------



## j333_76484

NoNotAgain said:


> I've got all of the lights you've mentioned. I loved the TM26 for the display. When Nitecore came out with the TM36, there was no question that I'd purchase one.
> 
> The TM06 was one of those purchases that was an OK purchase but really wasn't stellar. You have to physically lock the light out to keep the batteries from being non-equally being discharged.
> 
> I've been playing with both the Nighthunter and the Maxa Beam HID lights for the pencil beam long throw. Where I was impressed with the TM 36, I was blown away with the HID lights.
> 
> I'd look a a plastic bodied light if you plan on keeping it onboard due to corrosion. Something like a Pelican with a float attached. That way when it gets dropped overboard, you can fish it out. I'd suggest the same for the TM26.



Gotcha. Ya I have some more thinking to do. Still a couple more needs I wanna look at. But for throw and throwy flood I think I am good with the Tm 26 & 36. I do want a TM 06 but that is more of a want than a need at this point. LOL I want the 15 & 16 as well but again they are wants and having a hard time justify them after spending so much here recently. If something used comes along for the right price I may reconsider. Like I said previously I gotta do some head scratching on the 06. I would like something I could leave on the boat for the boys to use and that is OK because it is under a huge roof. No sun will ever hit the boat. BUT my boys are known for leaving things where they shouldn't and if they leave the 06 laying on the pier or something and forget it the sun hitting that nice black housing for any significant length of time is gonna be a potential disaster so I gotta think about that one. I may very well look into the other options you laid out. Thanks


----------



## j333_76484

Parrot Quack said:


> What are your thoughts on purchasing a Nitecore TM16?
> 
> I have the light and it meets with your above.



I briefly looked at it but have not really done my homework on it yet. I do like it. Just at first glance it seemed like the head was a little big for what I was envisioning the need for. Plus with having the TM 26 & 36 not really much more need for a distance thrower which for the little bit I have read about the 16 it kinda is. I do like it though and definitely would not bet against me buying it at some point. Like I said below I got some thinking and research to do. Took a couple of weeks before pulling the trigger on the TM 26 and 36, but once I saw what these higher end lights can do I am definitely looking at replacing a few off the shelf Walmart flashlights.


----------



## sarahze

Does anyone know how many lumen got when
the voltage drop to about 3.5-3.7 in Turbo mode of TM26?
Still can keep 4000lumen?


----------



## gyzmo2002

sarahze said:


> Does anyone know how many lumen got when
> the voltage drop to about 3.5-3.7 in Turbo mode of TM26?
> Still can keep 4000lumen?



According to the oled, yes.


----------



## thedoc007

gyzmo2002 said:


> According to the oled, yes.



Sure, but the OLED doesn't mean much for this question. It always displays a fixed value.

The runtime curves show that turbo is basically direct drive. As the voltage falls, the output does drop a fair bit. On all other levels, the regulation is exceptionally good, and constant output is maintained, but not on turbo. 

That said, 3.5 or 3.7 volts indicated is not very low...I'm reasonably confident that it will still be close to 4000 lumens. It isn't like Nitecore's claim regarding the TM26 are misleading...but VERY few lights maintain the max output on turbo for very long. To do that, the cells have to provide more current (power = volts x amps) which makes battery life shorter, and less efficient.

In the real world, you'll never notice the difference, and believe me, it is still plenty bright.


----------



## gyzmo2002

thedoc007 said:


> Sure, but the OLED doesn't mean much for this question. It always displays a fixed value



It will be good to have it indicating the lumens output in real time instead of the fixed value.


----------



## kreisl

Has everyone found batteries which fit well in the Nitecore ?


----------



## praveen dk

I use protected Keeppower 3400's and Olight 3400's.
Bought from Illumination supply (illumn.com)

Both makes fit well


----------



## cheznous

Recently bought the TM26 and have been so impressed.
I have now ordered the TM36 which is due to arrive tomorrow.
My concern is that this could be an expensive new hobby, how many flashlights is the norm?


----------



## KITROBASKIN

How many flashlights is the norm? Well, you'll soon have a great thrower and already have a great wall of light that share battery cases. The smaller case of the TM26 works quite well with the TM36 head. Many of us carry a light on our keys, plus a light in our pocket. Also spare lights to loan out and perhaps in vehicles. Flashlights also go to family and friends. When you don't need such a powerful thrower it is nice to have a more compact unit; likewise with a more compact flood. A headlamp or three is good to have around for so many uses. It is nice to have small pinchlights on zipper pulls of critical equipment and apparel. Maybe you so admire certain models of flashlights that it is desirable to acquire them for their own sake...and on and on. You should be concerned, and enjoy the ride. Welcome.


----------



## KeepingItLight

KITROBASKIN said:


> Also spare lights to loan out and perhaps in vehicles.



I recently tossed a couple of cheap AA flashlights in my car. I already had myself covered. I realized, however, that if I were to get stuck in the dark, perhaps walking, I wanted my friends to have flashlights, too.


----------



## CMJ

Ok, so it isn't new any more, but it is a great light that has proven to be worth the high price of $300 dollars. I didn't buy one at first because of the price, but now the cost has gone down and I was able to pick one up for $199.00. That was all I needed to get one. I really like this light and I suppose that it is a bit ugly depending on how you look at it, but I like the looks and having the OLED display is a nice feature, not really needed, but nice. How many other lights have the ability to tell you run time and battery level? Most just have an LED that turns red or blinks to tell you that the batteries are low. I wish more lights had this display.


----------



## Beckler

Thought I'd share an amazing new feature I found on TM26 (maybe it's been found already, I dunno - and I joke, it's actually completely useless ). Here, post #8:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8-6000-Lumen&p=5001814&viewfull=1#post5001814


----------



## Beckler

deleted


----------



## virus_59

kreisl said:


> Has everyone found batteries which fit well in the Nitecore ?



With copper rivet and a soldering iron, any battery fit fine ツ


----------



## Beckler

I would just add that from what I have read, you can't really solder an 18650 without doing some thermal damage. People making li-ion packs will spot weld.


----------

